#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-18
<PriceChild> Hi xblackfire
<Tm_T> PriceChild: how about using real client then?
<Tm_T> not some chitchat
<PriceChild> Tm_T, one day :P
<Tm_T> two day?
<Tm_T> hum no, it's monday
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nzk> Anyone here?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jrib> nzk: what's up?
<nzk> Can I *please* get unbanned from #ubuntu
<nzk> I've been asking for a long time, but no one ever answers
<jrib> nzk: no idea why you are banned so I can't really help you
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v TheSheep]  by ChanServ
<nzk> jrib, Seveas banned me
<jrib> I see
<gnomefreak> he needs to wait for seveas this ban has been on a while and last time it came up seveas declined unbanning him, i strongly suggest seveas removes ban (and yes i know hes not around)
<gnomefreak> me gone for a little while
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> __mikem called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> vox754 called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> PurpZeY_ called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, sivaji_ said: what is u r name
<Myrtti> he's funny
<elkbuntu> ever so
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
<jussi01> good evening all
<Hobbsee> hiya
<jussi01> hello Hobbsee :D
<jussi01> hows things?
<oscar> hola
<PriceChild> Hi oscar, how can we help?
<oscar> ai alguien aki
<oscar> yes
<oscar> what your name'
<oscar> ?
<Pici> Okay then.
<Hobbsee> Pici: the turks get banforwarded here
<Hobbsee> on that subnet, anyway
<Pici> oh.
<Hobbsee> we've had far too much abuse from @83.230.207.*
<Hobbsee> so they get shoved here, instead of #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> oddly enough, they never really bother bringing hell in here
<Hobbsee> yet they dont seem to actually have support requests either
<ubotu> magnetron called the ops in #ubuntu
<rob> bah, fork bomb
<rob> (stevethepirate)
<rob> he just doesn't get it..
<Hobbsee> fork bomb?
* Hobbsee hasnt tried it
<Tm_T> I know fork, I use it for eating
<rob> <Stevethepirate> use this command in konsole:
<rob> <Stevethepirate> :(){ :|:& };:
<rob> but don't do that :)
<elkbuntu> rob, does he match sivaji?
<tonyyarusso> What's that do?
<rob> dunno, no whowas info
<PriceChild> stevethepirate is a character in dodgeball isn't he.... *loves pirates*
<PriceChild> explanation of that fork bomb: http://www.euglug.org/pipermail/euglug/2005-August/004338.html
<rob> tonyyarusso, sends bash into an infinite look, using up all your memory
<rob> err loop
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Tm_T> I love programming where all your doing is dependent on infinite loop
<Tm_T> I mean, if program shuts down, something has gone wrong badly
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, wikipedia has a good page on forkbombs too
<PriceChild> that's where i found the explanation from )
<PriceChild> * ;)
<elkbuntu> rob, does stevethepirate match 122.164.191.184 at all?
<rob> elkbuntu, no
<tonyyarusso> I once made a web page that invoked an exponentially growing number of pop-up windows, and set it as the homepage of some school computers...
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, that's so 1998
<TheSheep> put 99 calculators into win.ini :)
<rob> i did it with a word macro, and overwrote the default template with a template containing it
<rob> hehe
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: That's about right, yeah.  2001 at the latest.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<dnavarro> lk nk bjpibip b ipup   uup
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> It's too bad I'm skeptical of their success: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/6752853.stm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, crdlb said: !no beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://www.opencompositing.org/viewforum.php?f=37 - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<crdlb> forum.beryl-project.org is read-only now
<PriceChild> !-beryl
<ubotu> beryl has no aliases - added by Amaranth on 2006-10-03 04:26:40
<PriceChild> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<PriceChild> crdlb, done thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> always thought cotton was banned in #ubuntu but was only -offtopic... *keeps an eye on him*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> PriceChild, cotton-swab?
<PriceChild> indeedy
<GazzaK> I managed to talk em down yesterday in ##apple but she/he did swear a lot to start with
<GazzaK> be afraid
<GazzaK> is this in #ubuntu ?
<lamalex> no
<lamalex> this is #ubuntu-ops
<lamalex> jk.
* lamalex goes back to being quiet
<GazzaK> :p
<PriceChild> lamalex, don't irc as root
<lamalex> it's a fake
<lamalex> i'm irc'd as alex
<lamalex> i'm smarter than that ;)
<lamalex> however not smart enough to unfake
<mneptok> i'm IRCing as a BEAUTIFUL MAGICAL UNICORN PONY WITH FLOWERS ALL OVER ME!
<jrib> that's nice
* PriceChild eats mneptok 
<PriceChild> *chomp chomp chomp*
* lamalex calls peta
<GazzaK> just flowers?  as in nothing underneath? eeew
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<jrib> what's the policy on putting a non-talking bot in #ubuntu?
<GazzaK> pain of death?
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-19
<jrib> is that all?
<LjL> jrib: if it doesn't talk even when solicited, i say leave it there
<GazzaK> oh non-talking, tsk, I misread that as talking... oops
<LjL> it's still suspect by all means
<LjL> but, i think there are more bots in there than you think, anyway ;)
<Amaranth> crdlb, PriceChild: Why point to a closed forum?
<PriceChild> the new one isn't closed is it/
<crdlb> meh I didn't know they were going to move it
<Amaranth> crdlb, PriceChild: No one can get help with beryl there
<PriceChild> grrrr
<Amaranth> there really isn't anywhere to get beryl
* PriceChild will put it back
<Amaranth> err, help with beryl
<crdlb> what?
<PriceChild> erm
<PriceChild> I'll remove the forum link infact
<crdlb> we help with beryl on oc.o
<PriceChild> and just leave #ubuntu-effects
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
<Stormx2> So, are any of you folks forum mods?
<nalioth> Stormx2: have you asked in #ubuntuforums ?
<Stormx2> no ;_;
<Vorian> Stormx2, I am
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: good luck with shirish
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, wols said: !ops fjperez is trolling
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ajmitch]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<shawarma> Can any of you have ubotu join #ubuntu-server?
<Hobbsee> shawarma: dont think so
<shawarma> Hobbsee: Figures. Any idea where Seveas is? He hasn't been around for ages.
<Hobbsee> shawarma: he took a month off
<shawarma> Hobbsee: Oh, really? Nickserv says it's been a week now, so he'll be back mid-July?
<Hobbsee> check the irc mailing list (on l.u.c) for teh exact dates
<shawarma> Hobbsee: Will do. thanks.
<shawarma> Hobbsee: Well.. except of course for the fact that there are no dates in his e-mail, but now at least I can stop twiddling my thumbs waiting for him. :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<ubotu> zeroday called the ops in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Hobbsee> hi old granny
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<aortega> ola
<Peke_Mulatita> ola
<Peke_Mulatita> hay alguien?
<Peke_Mulatita> alguien de sevilla?
<Hobbsee> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lamalex> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lamalex> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<lamalex> very nice
<lamalex> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Hobbsee> i wasnt aware that the turks spoke spanish, myself...
<TheSheep> !py
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about py - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lamalex> hah
<mc44> !msgthebot > lamalex
<Hobbsee> certainly more interest from that IP range than usual
<mc44> Hobbsee: that was a spanish IP
<lamalex> :(
<lamalex> sorry
<Hobbsee> mc44: er?  that's usually turkish, which is why we block it
<mc44> well, it was spanish :)
<mc44> do a whois
<Hobbsee> cbb
<mc44> route:        83.230.128.0/17
<mc44> descr:        ES.FIRSTMARK national operations
<mc44> descr:        Iberbanda S.A.
<Hobbsee> [02:42]  --> Peke_Mulatita has joined this channel (n=aida@83.230.207.228).
* Hobbsee wasnt aware that 128 == 207?
<mc44> inetnum:      83.230.128.0 - 83.230.255.255
<mc44> org:          ORG-IS3-RIPE
<mc44> netname:      ES-FIRSTMARK-20040524
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<mc44> Hobbsee: DarlMcBride = trollage
<Hobbsee> go on then, do something about it
<mc44> haha
<Hobbsee> mc44: what was that ban you set?
<mc44> Hobbsee: on darlmcbride
<Hobbsee> right
<mc44> it appears /cs b doesn't kick as well :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: having fun?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: of course!
<Tm_T> good, good (:
<Tm_T> use your power, let it consume you, embrace the dark side in you ] ;=
<Tm_T> err, maybe I have spent too much time with Star Wars universe
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> have fun, i'm going to bed.
* mc44 gives Hobbsee a teddy
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee gives mc44 a short pointy stick
<mc44> :)
<Hobbsee> now dont use this to attack people.
<Tm_T> should I or should I not
<DarlMcBride> Good day, I am Darl McBride.
<Tm_T> yes you are
<DarlMcBride> I am not a troll.
<DarlMcBride> I was helping users in #ubuntu.
<mc44> You seem to be helping them by trolling
<DarlMcBride> I miss the days of idle ops in #ubuntu.
<Tm_T> lucky you
<DarlMcBride> My RMS vs. Linus GNU/Linux vs. Linux trolling was highly successful.
<mc44> well done
<DarlMcBride> I might as well go back to posting GNAA first post troll posts on Slashdot.
<mc44> I'm sure they will appreciate it
<DarlMcBride> CmdTaco and CowboyNeal are hypocrits. They censor even though they claim they don't. I've had IPs banned.
<mc44> I'm sure we don't care
<Tm_T> mc44: I do, he's wasting my bandwidth atm
<Tm_T> -d
<mc44> :)
<DarlMcBride> If anyone needs help in #ubuntu, I consider myself a Debian user.
<DarlMcBride> I can help with Linux development, too. (Writing kernel modules.)
<Pumpernickel> Try #debian and the lkml then.  I'm sure they'll love you.
<DarlMcBride> Linus has made it a lot harder to write kernel modules that do fun things like messing with command execution.
<Pumpernickel> Shocking.
<Tm_T> Pumpernickel: then take that stunstick off from your neck
* DarlMcBride is off to troll Slashdot
<DarlMcBride> Good day.
* Pumpernickel reattaches it to mc44 
<Tm_T> much better
* mc44 is stunned
* DarlMcBride is quitting...
<mc44> bye
<DarlMcBride> Look for the next GNAA troll. :)
<Tm_T> mc44: you're stunning --P
<mc44> :)
<mc44> don't you just love trolls
<Tm_T> I don't
<Tm_T> as said, waste my bandwith
<mc44> still waiting for that sarcasm over irc protocol to be implemented :)
<ubotu> nickrud called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> r0bby called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> stefg called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> mc44 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Il0v3LuCifer> ok now what?
<Il0v3LuCifer> no more pink slips pls i can't afford it.
<jrib> huh?
<gnomefreak> jrib: talking about or mentioning rape in -offtopic Amaranth banned him
<Il0v3LuCifer> i got banned from #ubuntu-offtopic cuz they said i don't drink enough english christian tea or not politically correct or something, i pissed off a troller there and he got me banned
<gnomefreak> rapist i think was the word used
<Il0v3LuCifer> not sexual rape, mind you
<Il0v3LuCifer> i mentioned nothing at all of sexual rape, not 1 iota
<Amaranth> wasn't even a ban
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> lol
<Il0v3LuCifer> the troller said i was running off a woman in there he was prowling upon
<gnomefreak> Il0v3LuCifer: you might want to think about changing your nick as well
<Il0v3LuCifer> ok...
<Lucifuge> better?
<gnomefreak> eh
<Lucifuge> what is wrong with iluvlucifer nick?  hey!  he is Angel too... :(
<gnomefreak> Lucifuge: it can be taken offensive by people
<gnomefreak> Lucifuge: i suggest using a nick that can not be taken offensive
<Lucifuge> why?  i am politically obfuscated.  i do not believe in being tea drinking cute?
<Lucifuge> ok....
<Lucifuge> i try again
<Lucifuge> one sec
<Lucifer3> better now?
<gnomefreak> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<gnomefreak> Lucifer3: read and
<gnomefreak> it
<Lucifer3> oh
<Lucifer3> can i at least keep Lucifer3?
<gnomefreak> Lucifer3: playing games with nicks is a bad idea
<Lucifer3> i'm not....
<Lucifer3> at all...
<myfrenJudias> this ok?
<myfrenJudias> shit
<gnomefreak> again :(
<myfrenJudias> y'all got me schizophrenic now :(
<gnomefreak> get off the relgion
* myfrenJudias goes back to swatting flies
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<stuNNed> ok
<stuNNed> back to normal i think
<gnomefreak> good
<stuNNed> Amaranth: what did i say improper in #ubuntu-offtopic so i know not to say it again?  if i talk to reality sometimes and am not politically correct and piss off the trolls, what to do?
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-20
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, charlie said: what is up
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ubuntu_laptop]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ubuntu_laptop]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ubuntu_laptop]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<miguelgf> 235698
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> hwilde called the ops in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Its been quiet
<Tm_T> it's always is before storm, you know
<Daviey> PriceChild: we were having a sponsered silence; cheers for spoiling it!
<Daviey> boo PriceChild
* PriceChild is about to kickban....
* Daviey runs
<Tm_T> wheeee
<PriceChild> Tm_T, what were you saying? ;)
<Tm_T> I was saying that it's interesting to see how it will be here this weekend
<nalioth> you guys are way too banhappy
<Mez> polopolo mgot banned for calling the ops mistakenly?
<Mez> surely shoulda been a warning ?
<nalioth> i unbanned
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> well that's nice
<Mez> he called the ops cause someone called him a troll for sending a factoid
* PriceChild reads his lastlog...
<Mez> I'm only going from what I saw
<Tm_T> hello polopolo
<polopolo> i'm not more banned :D, nice place here
<Tm_T> yup, nice carpets we have
<Tm_T> and these seats, lovely leather
<nalioth> polopolo: please do not abuse !ops
<Mez> and I like the fog machine best
<polopolo> ok
<Tm_T> Mez: it's mc44
<Daviey> jukebox is naff tho :(
<Tm_T> Mez: he has some problems with yesterday's meal
<jrib> we need to upgrade to the mc45
<Mez> Tm_T, I wasnt here for that
<polopolo> I may not talk here?
<Tm_T> you may
<Tm_T> and you're well heard
<nalioth> polopolo: this is not a social channel, #ubuntu-offtopic and #kubuntu-offtopic among others _are_
<PriceChild> polopolo, please don't get too factoid happy...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-21
<ardchoille> I feel this link should be posted in all ubuntu channels and possibly in the topics: http://tinyurl.com/ypjs7q
<Pici> Did you read it? Its pretty bad PR for Ubuntu
<ardchoille> Pici: Oh, in that case, belay my last. Sorry about that.
<mc44> "pushing IPv4 nonsense into the mainstream"
<mc44> right...
<mc44> wasn't eternaljoy banned?
<nalioth> is he back?
<mc44> in offtopic
<mc44> and forums
<Pici> the bantracker would agree that he was banned
<PriceChild> seems like the one on nick was removed some time when ubotu wasn't around...
<Pici> o.O that was back in 2006? I can almost swear I've seen him around since then
<ubotu> qball called the ops in #ubuntuforums
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: eternaljoy has been being banned for the last year or so
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1764124/
<jrib> he's looking at me!
<mneptok> dunh dunh DUNNNNNH!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, wols said: !ops lukealpha is trolling
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, wols said: !ops Penos is a spammer
<nalioth> why isn't ubotu putting all the ops nicks into #ubuntu any more?
<crdlb> because wols left out the |
<nalioth> ah
<ubotu> In #kubuntu-devel, nixternal said: !no nixternal is <reply>The Kubuntu Mastah!
<nixternal> ;p
<Pumpernickel> \o/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> stefg called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> oskude called the ops in #ubuntu
<jrib> taken care of
<nalioth> only in #ubuntu
<jrib> true
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<crdlb> urgh!!!
<gnomefreak> crdlb: urgh?
<crdlb> envy :(
<gnomefreak> cant be anyworse than "what is my motivation to do what you asked me to do"
<gnomefreak> envy is garbage do it the easy way
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: you mean with synaptic or restricted-manager?
* ajmitch recalls discussion of blacklisting upgrades of systems that have been touched by envy or automatix
<gnomefreak> either way i was thinking apt-get install but yeah those work too
<gnomefreak> wish mvo would add if you see envy or automatix kill upgrade now and dont repeat untill gone
<gnomefreak> to update-manager/apt dist-upgrade
<ajmitch> can't
<gnomefreak> why not?
* PriceChild finds the spec
<ajmitch> damage is already done
<jrib> envy can't be that hard to undo can it?
<gnomefreak> ajmitch: but it should run during scan
<PriceChild> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgrades
<crdlb> jrib, it's impossible to undo
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: yes, that part can be done
<PriceChild> "Try to detect third party tools that may cause problems and refuse upgrade in this case (e.g. look into dpkg database and see if it was ever installed). This requires additional testing and research for common third party tools."
<jrib> crdlb: what does it do?  I thought it just install the nvidia binary from nvidia.com
<crdlb> yes and that screws with the l-r-m system in weird ways
<gnomefreak> drivers from nvidia needs to build thier own restricted modules and with envy you lose the option to uninstall like you get with drivers package
<gnomefreak> the install script has uninstall option
<ajmitch> jrib: there are interesting things with nvidia packages like dpkg diversions, etc
<jrib> I see, still seems like it could be reversed though
<jrib> with automatix, there's so much it can do, that it's more difficult
<ajmitch> then you force whoever hacks update-manager to put in workarounds & reversals for all sorts of 3rd party hacks
<jrib> nah, just say "I've detected that you have used a 3rd party script which is likely to break upgrades and cannot continue.  Please undo what has been done"
<nalioth> yes, automatix does irrecoverable things to Ubuntu
<ajmitch> jrib: that's exactly what has been proposed
<jrib> ajmitch: good idea then :)
<ajmitch> does envy come as a package, or just as a script?
<nalioth> what is envy?
<crdlb> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<crdlb> ajmitch, it's a .deb
<Burgundavia> installs ATI and Nvidia drivers
<nalioth> not another one  <sigh>
<jrib> ajmitch: packaged it seems
<Burgundavia> and breaks computers
<Burgundavia> nalioth: he is on place
<Burgundavia> planet, rather
<ajmitch> jrib: ok, that makes it far easier to detect if it's ever been on a system
<mc44> people tend to try to install from the nvidia site, then try to use envy, then come to #ubuntu and say their nvidia doesn't work
<crdlb> in that order :/
<gnomefreak> ummmm its a .deb? if you can install that deb why cant you install nvidia-glx.deb
<jrib> it's strange that "official" documentation is usually the last place people look
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-22
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: because people like to tinker
<gnomefreak> compiz == for tinkering :(
<jrib> vm == for tinkering
<jrib> is there a virtual machine that automatically takes snapshots at set intervals and lets you go back?  because that would be neat
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Toma- called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> nalioth: ppp-69-228-27-119.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net did a dc.c send in #ubuntu, I banned myself
<jrib> erm, I mean I banned him myself :)
<nalioth> crapstick?
<jrib> yes
<nalioth> klined
<jrib> k, I'll remove the ban then.  Thanks
<eternalswd> can someone test me for the router bug?
<nalioth> eternalswd: sure
<jrib> eternalswd: you're good to go
<eternalswd> okay, thanks
<nalioth> wow multiple attack vectors
<TaJMoX> i changed my port to 8001 can i go back into #ubuntu now?
* nalioth goes home
<nalioth> can't keep up with jrib
<jrib> TaJMoX: you may rejoin #ubuntu, thanks for your patience
<TaJMoX> thanks
<tirony> could i get tested for the DCC router related exploit whenever someone gets a chance?
* nalioth stands out of jribs way
<nalioth> tirony: thanks for your patience, you can rejoin #ubuntu now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<tritium> nalioth: see the last few minutes in #ubuntu please
<nalioth> yeah?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, PIPBoy_ said: what is kernel
<ubotu> In ubotu, PIPBoy_ said: what is linux
<Pumpernickel> !bot > PIPBoy_
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jit said: sound is not working
<Pici> !bot ? jit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot ? jit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !bot | jit
<ubotu> jit: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> !bot > jit
<Pici> Not enough caffeine this morning.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, wols_ said: !abnothis error is about fd0.floppy
<ubotu> In ubotu, mat1980 said: !abnothis error is about fd0.floppy
* jrib wonders how that happeneds
<Hobbsee> jrib: how what happens?
<jrib> two people talking to ubotu about the same thing
<Hobbsee> probably mat1280 trying to add it, after seeing #ubuntu
<Pici> monkey see monkey do
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> who do i have to kill to get my group registration processed? :)
<Amaranth> i think it's been like 7 months now
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: a staff memeber?
<Amaranth> i tried
<Amaranth> ompaul is too strong :/
<gnomefreak> lol
<Hobbsee> here's another one for the mad dutchman's office door...
<Hobbsee> http://www.fredemmott.co.uk/blog_99
<Mez> meh, why are there no decent persnoal finance applications in linux?
<Hobbsee> kmymoney2?
<Pici> I hear Quicken works in crossover office if you are desperate
<nalioth> Mez: gnucash isn't decent?
<ubotu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> i thought we had a ban forward for them
<Dj_Vic> aGVsbG8gZXZlcnlvbmU=
<Hobbsee> hi to you too.
<Dj_Vic> lol
<Dj_Vic> how did u know what i said?
<PriceChild> Dj_Vic, change your username... and don't spam like that.
<Dj_Vic> aSBkb250IHRoaW5rIHNvIG1hbg==
<Tm_T> hah
<Hobbsee> this is some new form of rot13 plugin, it seems.
<Dj_Vic> '=] 
<Dj_Vic> nope
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: is he one of yours?
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, no
<Dj_Vic> linux sucks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@c-71-195-109-228.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Hobbsee> no point letting him reach #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> i have this strange feeling hes gonna be trouble
<Tm_T> hum
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: that's why i banned the IP from #ubuntu
* gnomefreak goes to get lunch i leave you with trolls :)
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> faidillinger is in the limits to collect bans
<carlosamezcua> hola tios
<Tm_T> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, wols_ said: !ops octalcOde is a antisemite
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, pi3 said: !kop is !kop
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: thank you for the work on forums thread
<PriceChild> *isn't going to bother requesting sticky from admins anymore...*
* PriceChild looks to see if you've got a good response
<Vorian_MothMan> me smites PriceChild for not asking admins to sticky threads
* Vorian_MothMan ducks
<PriceChild> Vorian_MothMan, I did! they ignored me
<Vorian_MothMan> oops
<pi3> do you control ubotu?
<Vorian_MothMan> that's right
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: was it that hard?
<PriceChild> pi3, how can we help you?
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, hmm?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: stickying it
<PriceChild> hehe no just a couple of clicks
<gnomefreak> anyone know wtf L is?
<pi3> I tried to teach ubotu something, but fortunately he wouldn't learn: !abc is !abc
<gnomefreak> LFC
<pi3> have you blocked inf loops?
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, linux for clinics?
<gnomefreak> yes
<PriceChild> pi3, only approved users may add factoids to ubotu
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: meeting when and where?
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, what meeting?
<gnomefreak> how the hell would i know :( the LFC meeting
<pi3> PriceChild: ok, but besides that privilege needed, can you teach ubotu something that itself makes ubotu tell you other thing?
<PriceChild> pi3, yes
<gnomefreak> 15:10 <gnomefreak> what about it?
<PriceChild> would be for example "foo is <alias> bar"
<gnomefreak> 15:10 <S1NGH> I want to know how it will go on, via IRc, if so, which channel
<gnomefreak> 15:11 <S1NGH> is Mike online?
<gnomefreak> is this a forums thing?
<PriceChild> No... but they like to use our forums
<pi3> PriceChild: and again besides the privilege, if you by mistake teach ubotu !abc is !abc
<pi3> and then !abc
<pi3> it would be a loop
<PriceChild> pi3, it would tell you so and not do it
<gnomefreak> why do i get the weirdos
<Pici> pi3:  You can download the source code of that ubotu plugin if you're curious.
<pi3> Pici: where can i find it? and the ubotu source?
<crdlb> supybot.com
<Pici> pi3: it used to be at http://blackbird.kaarsemaker.net/code/ubotu but its acting odd.
<crdlb> ...which is down
<jrib> launchpad has the code
<Pici> pi3: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/
<gnomefreak> someone elses turn to try to get it into danas head +1 is gutsy not -bugs not feisty support not a place to leave links he/she likes
<Pici> Well they think: "Hay, this is where the developers hang out, I'll go message them to fix my problems"
<Pici> And I dont really blame them...
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, Ahhhhh... its an FC meeting tonight and they're wanting a subforum at it
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> normally a good idea to add it to fridge if its gonna be in -meeting ;) might want to pass that on
<PriceChild> Vorian, ^
<Vorian> I thought I did
<Vorian> hmm
<Vorian> I'll email daniel again
<Vorian> maybe I should resign eh PriceChild?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> crdlb: let him go your wasting your time
<gnomefreak> crdlb: in every other channel hes showing signs of trolling
<Lucifer_stunn> pls unban me from ubuntu-offtopic
<Lucifer_stunn> why i am banned i have no clue
<Lucifer_stunn> i guess i'm not christian enough and do not drink enough tea
<gnomefreak> Lucifer_stunn: you still havent done as you were asked to.
<Lucifer_stunn> what is that?  dang.
<Lucifer_stunn> i got my car fixed and am drinking a Miller
<gnomefreak> Lucifer_stunn: /msg ubotu coc    than   /msg ubotu rules   than read them and change what needs to be changed and i will think about lifting your ban
<Lucifer_stunn> huh?
<Lucifer_stunn> i got to msg two bots to get unbanned?
<Lucifer_stunn> ok
<Lucifer_stunn> will do, dang
<Lucifer_stunn> my ISP is going to be pissed.
<Lucifer_stunn> ok done.
<Lucifer_stunn> gnomefreak....
<gnomefreak> you either didnt read it or you didnt learn anything from it. ban stays
<Lucifer_stunn> oh ok i read it, give me a few minutes, bot channel is still open
<gnomefreak> nalioth: mneptok you around?
<Lucifer_stunn> gnomefreak: Dillo can't resolve the latter URL you gave....
<gnomefreak> see _paco_ in -devel
<Lucifer_stunn> me?
<gnomefreak> Lucifer_stunn: we went over this the other day (maybe yesterday?) either way the ban will stay until you can follow the guildelines set forth in those 2 links
<gnomefreak> Lucifer_stunn: not you
<gnomefreak> Lucifer_stunn: when im speaking to you your nick will start my comments
<Lucifer_stunn> just pls tell me here and don't obfuscate my browser
<gnomefreak> nalioth: mneptok and -kernel :(
<gnomefreak> Lucifer_stunn: you can start with a nick change
<gnomefreak> Lucifer_stunn: than you can read the docs
<Lucifer_stunn> you don't 0W|\| FreeNode.net, please.  RIP Lilo.
<gnomefreak> Lucifer_stunn: your not dealing with freenode atm.
<Lucifer_stunn> anyways...Slayer - Seasons in the Abyss...Good Luck with your Private Company that "bleeds money" :D
<mc44> unbanning him would be a bad idea imho :)
<bbrazil> mc44: I find your ideas appealing, and wish to subscribe to your newsletter
<gnomefreak> mc44: noone planned to unban him at all
<Pici> All this computer hacking is making me thirsty, I think I'll order a Tab.
<mc44> gnomefreak: I know, just sayin
<gnomefreak> he is gonna try to evade it IMHO
<mc44> when he changes his nick back to his cloak, I expect he will
<nalioth> gnomefreak: pong
<gnomefreak>  _paco_ is a troll in -devel and -kernel
<gnomefreak> damnit _ paco _
* gnomefreak was kind of tied up with well him again
<gnomefreak> nalioth: and lucifer_stunn in -devel
* gnomefreak willing to beg for a k-line on that ummmmm troll stunn
<gnomefreak> paco is still htere stunn left
<gnomefreak> mc44: changing to his cloak wont help :)
<gnomefreak> nalioth: the paco guy only said it once per channel and now its just quiet
* gnomefreak goes for a bit to get work done
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-23
<mneptok> feelings. nothing more than feeeeelings ...
<Pici> one is the lonliest number...
<TheSheep> what about 0?
<TheSheep> and of course everybody forgets about i
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Vorian called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> i'm surprised, i thought Vorian had ops in #ubuntu..
<Vorian> nope :(
<Vorian> thanks for thinking of me though Hobbsee :)
<ajmitch> Hobbsee to the rescue?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: nah
<crdlb> Madpilot, mr rtfm in #ubuntu
<Vorian> bazooka2th
<Tm_T> ooowe, oooola
<Tm_T> WHEEEE
<Vorian> his keyboard must have been b0rken
<Tm_T> Vorian: my keayboard also sends RTFM by itself in time to time
<Tm_T> bah, can't type
<Vorian> lol
<Vorian> :)
<Madpilot> crdlb, thanks, was AFK
<Tm_T> "There are no ignores" says irssi and yet noone is talking to me, this starts to be serious
<tonyyarusso> My keyboard sends previous things I've said earlier from time to time.
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: no it's just echo in your house
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<nalioth> your unconcious mind, tonyyarusso
<Tm_T> maybe turn on tv or something, so atleast it sounds to be alive
<Tm_T> I would do that but have no tv
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i dont suppose you could make the rest of hte irc op council 30+ for #ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: we cant actually add more ops, without seveas here
<nalioth> what irc council?
<Vorian> does anyone else have the chanserv.py script other than se.veas?
<tonyyarusso> Vorian: pretty much any XChat using op
<tonyyarusso> Vorian: I may have one laying around just for reference, but it may be outdated.  lemme look
<Vorian> kewl
<Vorian> did a fresh install and lost the script
<tonyyarusso> Vorian: Yeah, I have one that was current as of December 14th.
<effie_jayx> Vorian,  you don't like Seveas's ...
<Vorian> its 404 atm
* effie_jayx thinks the ubuntu god will be upset ...
<Vorian> http://www.kaarsemaker.net/files/Software/chanserv.py
<Hobbsee> nalioth: you, pricechild
<nalioth> Hobbsee: what irc council?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: it's going thru the CC at the moment, last i heard
<Hobbsee> nalioth: the one that isnt confirmed yet.
<nalioth> Hobbsee: oh, THAT one
<nalioth> when it is confirmed, updates will happen
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Hobbsee> pricechild is pushing it
<tonyyarusso> June 26th is the mtg I _just_ read
<effie_jayx> Vorian,  I got Seveas's if you are interested
<Vorian> sure
<Vorian> just pastebin it if you could effie_jayx :)
<effie_jayx> ok
* Vorian highfives effie_jayx :)
<effie_jayx> Vorian,  http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/26845/
<effie_jayx> Vorian,  anytime dude...
<Vorian> thanks a million effie_jayx :)
* Vorian goes to bed now
<effie_jayx> Does anyone here has a pony?
<effie_jayx> :D
<Hobbsee> !pony | effie_jayx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pony - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> @pony | effie_jayx
<ubotu> No | effie_jayx can't have a pony, Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> @pony effie_jayx
<Tm_T> hah
<ubotu> No effie_jayx can't have a pony, Hobbsee!
<effie_jayx> lol
<Tm_T> mc44 is our pony
<effie_jayx> I still don't get the joke... it's been like 6 months...
<Tm_T> effie_jayx: don't worry, me neither
<Tm_T> effie_jayx: must be some hu-man stuff
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: Tm_T http://hobbsee.mailbolt.com/helpdeskwarning.png
<Tm_T> ok, one more meatbag stuff I don't get
<effie_jayx> I get lost in the injokes specially in the debian / ubuntu puns
<effie_jayx> lol
<nalioth> effie_jayx: not an 'in joke', but probably a NorthAm centric one
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  nice one...
<nalioth> maybe not NorthAm
<effie_jayx> i see...
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: it's all to do with http://sc.tri-bit.com/No,_You_Can't_Have_a_Pony
<effie_jayx> it's been on the planets a lot... due to debconf
<Hobbsee> which was broadcast around the ubuntu fridge, planet, etc
<effie_jayx> aparently peole have been asking for ponies a lot
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: you just destroyed all fun/humour in this pony thing
<effie_jayx> hehe
<Hobbsee> awww
<effie_jayx> Tm_T,  No ... you can't have a pony
<Tm_T> I can't?
<Hobbsee> no
<Tm_T> @pony Tm_T
<ubotu> No Tm_T can't have a pony, Tm_T!
<Tm_T> I can't, ok, so, who will buy mc44 from us then?
<Tm_T> I know!
<Tm_T> 06:51 < Amarok> Tm_T: So your on a box about not finding any sound-engine plugins .. And i get ponies.
<Tm_T> oki, so I need box, but make sure I don't find any sound engine, check
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> interesting.
<nalioth> i just built deluge (had no problems) from cvs
<nalioth> looks interesting
<nalioth> wonder how much CPU it eats
<Tm_T> deluge?
<crdlb> more than rtorrent does :P
<nalioth> a newfangled gtk/python torrent client, Tm_T
<nalioth> crdlb: oh?
<crdlb> I haven't found anything lighter than rtorrent
<Tm_T> torrent client? hmmh, doesn't interest me then
<nalioth> i use rtorrent now
<nalioth> crdlb: what does it do that exceeds rtorrent?
<crdlb> well it has a gui
<crdlb> and I think there's a webui in the latest version
* nalioth hates GUIs
<crdlb> yeah
<nalioth> see above
<Tm_T> I hate worthless guis
<nalioth> the only thing i wish rtorrent did was allow selective downloading
<crdlb> it does
<nalioth> you can download one TV show out of a seasons torrent?
<crdlb> in the file listing, you press space to set the priority to high normal or off
<nalioth> ah
<nalioth> will have to look at that
<nalioth> i just got the latest rtorrent (cuz i just upgraded my dapper box a few days ago)
<nalioth> crdlb: thanks for the tip
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, DaSkreech said: !botslap is Meesa sorry master. Messo try harder?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> troll/moron in #ubuntu-devel :/
<ajmitch> *again*
<tonyyarusso> Oh pretty please let me feed it....bah  (/me has such good lines if this were an in-person convo)
<Lucifer_stunn> hi
<Lucifer_stunn> do u forgive me 4 ur $$$ loss?
<tonyyarusso> We have no monetary loss from you.
<Lucifer_stunn> you will.  cuz u r not a publicly traded CO on the NYSE or the CSE or the Japanese Stock Exchange :D
<ajmitch> oh dear
<Madpilot> wtf was that all about?
<ajmitch> Madpilot: him trolling #ubuntu-devel
<ajmitch> except that there was noone around to deal with it...
* tonyyarusso wonders how we lose money from not having money, but hey
<Madpilot> how is someone one trolls in AIMglish going to loose someone money, anyway?
* ajmitch shrugs
* elkbuntu reads the devel scrollback and her brain explodes
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ajmitch> elkbuntu: could be worse, it could be -nz
<DisabledDuck> anybody know why i can't join #ubuntu?
<GazzaK> I take it you are forwarded to #ubuntu-read-topic
<DisabledDuck> yes
<GazzaK> that'll be the router exploit then, as detailed in that channels topic
<GazzaK> have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<DisabledDuck> doing that now
<DisabledDuck> that seemed to fix it
<DisabledDuck> thanks
<GazzaK> you now need to hope an op is awake so they can do the test
<Madpilot> DisabledDuck, please join #madpilot - I need to test your router re-configuration to make sure it's working
<GazzaK> cheers Madpilot
<Madpilot> GazzaK, ops lurk, remember? It's more fun that way. :)
<GazzaK> t'is scary, you lurkers
<GazzaK> :-)
<Madpilot> Cue the shark music. ;)
<Madpilot> DisabledDuck, before the banforward in #ubuntu comes off, we need to test your reconfigured router. We can't test here, so please join #madpilot for a moment...
<Madpilot> so much for that "fix"
<Madpilot> I DCC
<GazzaK> take it that was a fail then :p
<crdlb> well he's in #ubuntu with a different client
<crdlb> duck_
<Madpilot> DisabledDuck, you'll have to close and restart your IRC client for the settings to change properly...
<DisabledDuck> sorry, i was trying different clients
<DisabledDuck> ok
<crdlb> well the other one survived
<DisabledDuck> ok...
<Madpilot> DisabledDuck, #madpilot again
<Madpilot> DisabledDuck, you should be able to get back into #ubuntu - thanks for fixing your router.
<DisabledDuck> what exactly was the problem exactly?
<Madpilot> stupid default router settings, bypassed by changing which port you use to get to IRC, generally.
<DisabledDuck> ah, ok
<DisabledDuck> well, thank you
<ubotu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> afflux called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v fdoving]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, micman said: _4str0 is using abusive words.
<Hobbsee> Dj_Vic wants to be let back in
<Hobbsee> he was cursing a few days ago
<GazzaK> his username is a bit ott though
<ompaul> Hobbsee, then the answer should be wait another day
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: this is true
<Hobbsee> he's banned here too
<Hobbsee> i should probably undo that
<GazzaK> and freenode has a user saying he is trolling debian channels
<Hobbsee> yummy
<GazzaK> yeah
<GazzaK> seems proud of the username too
<ompaul> Hobbsee, no way
<ompaul> do not let that back in real name is reason enough
<ompaul> being an op does not give every troll a right to abuse you or those around you
<Hobbsee> ompaul: fair enough
* Hobbsee shoves the guy on ignore
<ompaul> thats my Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> ompaul: since when i am i your hobbsee?  :P
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, since you met him in spain and he adopted you?
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> fair enough :)
* elkbuntu giggles
<ompaul> Hobbsee, there ya go - elkbuntu is now the historian
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i do hope this isnt the monty-python style historian.
<ompaul> haha
<elkbuntu> with ompaul, one never can tell
<elkbuntu> i just *had* to go buy a tub of my favourite icecream today... now i think that may have been a slight mistake
<Hobbsee> heh
<elkbuntu> Sara Lee Rocky Road Overload .... mmmmmm....
<elkbuntu> you've seriously never had icecream until you have this stuff
<elkbuntu> s/have/have had/
<Hobbsee> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> i only ever have it when my folks go away, otherwise i'd be guilted into sharing it
<mc44> no sharing!
<mc44> :)
<elkbuntu> mc44, damn straight
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> smart elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> why thankyou
<elkbuntu> the only problem is, with nobody guilting you, it is possible to consume the whole litre in a night
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> this is ture
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> we need a new factoid
<ompaul> noroot
<ompaul> where it tells people politely that this channel does not mind what you do in the privacy of your own command line but please do not instruct people here in how to set root passwords
<ompaul> any polite word smiths here?
<Pumpernickel> Hmm... "Regardless of what works for you, please don't advise people to go against Ubuntu user security policy by creating a root account.  See sudo, gksudo, $(whatever it is in KDE), etc."?
<ompaul> Channel policy is not to advise people how to set a root password, all work can be done with "sudo",
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> Pumpernickel, thats not bad :)
<Pumpernickel> Thanks :)
<ompaul> Let me see if I can get it shorter
<ubotu> iTurtle called the ops in #ubuntu
<ompaul> Regardless of what you yourself do, and are free to do: Please do not advise people to go against user security policy by creating a root password, please see !sudo
<elkbuntu> ok, he really is trolling
<ompaul> Pumpernickel, ^^ can you make that shorter?
<ompaul> arrr it is so easy
<ompaul> Regardless of what you yourself do, and are free to do: Please do not advise against user security policy to create a root password, please see !sudo instead.
<ompaul> I want it shorter ...
<ompaul> Regardless of what you do: Please do not advise against user security policy to create a root password, please see !sudo instead.
<ompaul> Regardless of what you do: Please do not advise against user security policy to create a root password, please see !sudo
<ompaul> ahh minor grammer
<Hobbsee> heads up in #kubuntu @ iTurtle
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: yu
<ompaul> Regardless of what you do: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !sudo
<Hobbsee> urgh...
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> Regardless of your choices: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !sudo
<ompaul> elkbuntu, would you approve of that?
<ompaul> Hobbsee, also, PriceChild ?
<Hobbsee> +1 here
<Hobbsee> maybe the rootsudo link, too
<ompaul> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
* PriceChild looks
<ompaul> !sudo
<ompaul> okay the one in #ubuntu is different
<PriceChild> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ompaul> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<PriceChild> give a link to that at the end of this new factoid
<ompaul> then worksfor me needs to be shorter
<ompaul> it should be
<ompaul> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok.
<ompaul> the last line was for automatix and fiends
<ompaul> methinks the !sudo works
<ompaul> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ompaul> that is ! sudo
<ompaul> it is a bit wordy
<ompaul> okay so rootsudo it is
<ompaul> ubotu  noroot is <reply> Regardless of your choices: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<ompaul> !noroot is <reply> Regardless of your choices: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<Tm_T> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ompaul> stupid bot
<Tm_T> ok, so its alive
<ompaul> !noroot is <reply> Regardless of your choices: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<ompaul> !noroot is Regardless of your choices: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<ubotu> I'll remember that, ompaul
* ompaul sends a wide area lart to Seveas land 
<ompaul> ubotu no noroot is <reply> Regardless of your choice: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> !noroot
<ubotu> Regardless of your choice: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<ompaul> wheee
<ubotu> Paladine called the ops in #ubuntuforums
<Hobbsee> why arent people getting what !foo | user means?
<Hobbsee> is the #ubuntu community seriously that dumb that they cant read, and figure out what's being addressed to them?
<Pici> Hobbsee: I've always wondered that.
<mc44> !dumb | Hobbsee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dumb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> I dont know why they don't get it.
<Hobbsee> and the ones who go and address the bot with their questions - i would have thoguth that uBOTu would be fairly obvious
<poningru> yarr
<mc44> Hobbsee: meh, #ubuntu is very confusing for a new irc user
* PriceChild thinks perhaps ubotu should "/nick uBOTu" again :P
<Hobbsee> mc44: this si true - but surely tehn you shut up, instead of talking lots, and watch to see what's going on?
<mc44> Hobbsee: if only people were sane :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<mc44> but mostly they are frustrated with something not working, so sitting back and relaxing isn't high on the priorties
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> hi Jucato
<Jucato> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> Jucato: I started to wonder, how widely are pc+net connection available there?
<Jucato> depends on which kind :)
<Tm_T> well any kind
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> well, DSL is almost pretty much available from the local telcos... the only problem is no one applies much :)
<Tm_T> oki
<Tm_T> so, infrastructure is there
<Jucato> yep.
<Tm_T> that's always good
<Jucato> but it's less the internet connection availability and more of computer per household availability :)
<nalioth> Jucato: are you causing trouble again?
<Tm_T> Jucato: hum?
<Jucato> nalioth: oh noes :)
<Jucato> Tm_T: meaning, people here have computers at home :)
<Jucato> and if they do, internet connection is not always a priority... and they usually make do with dial up (also easily available from the local telco)
<Tm_T> ah, sounds good
<Jucato> one reason why not so many people buy computers is because there are so many internet cafe's here
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> that always helps and is sort of reasonable
<Jucato> and makes it actually harder to promote FOSS and Linux :)
<Tm_T> I have seen many people have pc in the corner just waiting without use
<Tm_T> Jucato: net cafe's don't care about freedom that is?
<Jucato> most of the internet cafe's here thrive on PC/online games, that work only on Windows
<Tm_T> I see
* Tm_T is pumping sugar to the machine
<Jucato> :)
<Tm_T> kola and kake
<Tm_T> I meant, err, Kola and Kake
<Tm_T> somethinK I always forKet
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> :K
<Tm_T> maybe I should turn my KDE aKain to welsh, there's no 'K' in that language afterall (:
<Tm_T> (IIRC)
<Jucato> what? they only have G's? :)
<Tm_T> humm, well
<Tm_T> Jucato: "find K" puzzle: http://www.bbc.co.uk/cymru/vocab/
<Jucato> lol
<Tm_T> wow, that vocabylary extension is nice
<Tm_T> something I would like to see in KDE
<Tm_T> hey, new games!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> wow only one dc
<nalioth> unfortunately, the other channels do not have our unique methods
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> kitche called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> wols called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, kbrooks said: !root is umm, ops, please delete all mentions of getting root account back from the wiki page please, or you are simply a hypocrite. thank you.
<ompaul> Burgundavia, got a moment or two?
<Amaranth> ompaul: looks like a case of "I misread the wiki, please fix it!"
<Burgundavia> ompaul: I do
<ompaul> Burgundavia, it would be nice to get the root sudo page to a place of sanity
<Burgundavia> I thought it was
<ompaul> it is back telling people how to set up root on it
<ompaul> without dire warnings ;-)
<Burgundavia> looking
<ompaul> Burgundavia, when you are happy lock it ;-)
<Burgundavia> right
<Amaranth> it's not telling them that
<Amaranth> it's telling them how to _lock_ root if they for some reason enabled it
<Burgundavia> it is telling them to use -i to create a root sheel
<Burgundavia> shell, rather
<Burgundavia> also not recommended
<ompaul> big you will have to hand up your first born warnings and so on should be there
<ompaul> or better yet not have that stuff there at all
<Burgundavia> I just changed it to tell them how to redisable it
<jrib> ompaul: I removed the warning, because it doesn't actual say how to enable it anymore.  Just mentions 'sudo -i' and how to disable it if someone has enabled it in the past
<Amaranth> sudo -i is useful sometimes
<Amaranth> well, i use sudo -s but yeah
<ompaul> jrib, it does say how to enable it - or did 5 mins ago
<jrib> hmm
<Burgundavia> please look now
<ompaul> jrib, sudo -i     (equivalent to sudo su -) sudo -s     (equivalent to sudo su) sudo -i -u username
<ompaul> jrib, all of which were wrong
<jrib> well  sudo -i  isn't the same as enabling the root account, the page used to contain  sudo passwd root  , I thought you were referring to this
<Amaranth> ompaul: as i said, according to the history at least as far back as the 9th it did _not_ tell you how to enable root
<ompaul> Burgundavia, how about if this move:  To use sudo on the command line, preface the command with sudo, as below:  TO the bottom of the page
<Burgundavia> ompaul: go nuts
<Burgundavia> I will proof it
<ompaul> Burgundavia, you don't have to ask twice :)
<ompaul> Burgundavia, its all yours - more than likely my sentiments are too strong
<Burgundavia> ok, looking
<ompaul> Burgundavia, actually maybe the part Allowing other users to run sudo should be after notes
<Burgundavia> jdub and I are having it out in #gnome-hackers
* ompaul wonders about dropping in on that one
<ompaul> arrr nothing like a good scrap
<ompaul> which network?
<ompaul> Burgundavia, ^^
<Burgundavia> gimp net
<ompaul> it would be :)
<Burgundavia> ompaul: your edit looks good
<ompaul> Burgundavia, I think that last suggestion is important
<ompaul> push everything away from the creation of a shell
<ompaul> you got edit open?
<Burgundavia> nope
<ompaul> okay someone else had
<ompaul> they did nothing
<ompaul> now question
<ompaul> Should I put this at after the intro to the not supported line?  * Please don't suggest this to others unless you will be available 24/7 to support them if they have issues as a result of it.
<ompaul> Burgundavia, or is that a bridge too far?
<Burgundavia> don't suggest what?
<ompaul> I'll save it you can cull it if you don't like it
<ompaul> done it is all yours
<Burgundavia> ok
<jrib> I really don't see why  sudo -i  should be considered dangerous
<jrib> and especially  sudo -i -u username
<Burgundavia> because you end up with a root shell
<Burgundavia> which is a very bad thing
<Burgundavia> because if you have to type sudo before anything you do, you start thinking "hmm, this is dangerous"
<jrib> I never liked the "protect the user from himself" argument
<ompaul> jrib, #debian beckons :-P
* ompaul runs
<Burgundavia> jrib: then you seriously have never help the average user
<Burgundavia> helped, rather
<ompaul> jrib, you are not the target audience for this distro
<jrib> well I agree there should be a strong warning, but it's not really dangerous.  There is a an approriate use for it.  But, I do think the 'sudo -i -u username' should be moved elsewhere since that one doesn't give you a root shell
<ompaul> jrib, it is in the "We don't support these" list
<ompaul> !noroot
<ubotu> Regardless of your choice: Please do not advise against user security policy and create a root password, please see !rootsudo
<ompaul> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> bingo
<jrib> ompaul: why wouldn't starting a shell as another user be unsupported?
<jrib> erm, double negative there
<ompaul> sorry I did not see that
* ompaul was blinded :)
<ompaul> jrib, su - username works
<Burgundavia> jrib: any time you end up with use root, it is dangerous
<Burgundavia> s/with//
<Burgundavia> best practices for Ubuntu is to use sudo before every invocation
<ompaul> Burgundavia, so do we remove the become other users or do you want sudo to be there?
<Burgundavia> becoming another user is nice, but make it clear that it is not recommended to do it with root
<ompaul> so what I am thinking is that su exists so it should be su - username
<ompaul> su is not broken it is just not for root
<ompaul> su is for friends not for root :)
<ompaul> puppies are for 13 years not just birthdays
<jrib> you lost me with that one ompaul
<GazzaK> puppies, where?
<ompaul> jrib, you can do su - ompaul
<jrib> I mean the puppies
<TheSheep> dragons are for live, not just for hogwatch
<TheSheep> *life
<ompaul> TheSheep, you should know
* TheSheep stuffs himself with sulfur
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<ompaul> jrib, it was based on some really loose links in my head between sudo is for root just not for friends - puppies are not for christmas they are for life
<jrib> I see
<ompaul> jrib, I would say to anyone su - $username
<ompaul> su - amanda might be interesting
<ompaul> Burgundavia, ^^ how do you overcome that?
<Burgundavia> I have no idea
<ompaul> cos on the boxes in work currently I become work (they are not all ubuntu yet)
<ompaul> become root and then su - amanda
<jrib> that's what sudo -i -u  is for :)
<ompaul> jrib, what password for amanda?
<ompaul> there is none
<jrib> it will ask for your password
* ompaul head desks
<ompaul> okay that needs to be in the part above
<ompaul> Burgundavia, final edit
<ompaul> I am off to bed hope it reads well enough
<Burgundavia> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-24
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #kubuntu
<stdin> TheNetuser is being disruptive
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<c0rnd0g> ok.
<nalioth> ok?
<c0rnd0g> gnomefreak: ping.
<c0rnd0g> no, i'm not talking to you.  nalalamath.
<c0rnd0g> i am stuNNed, formerly Lucifer_stunn
<c0rnd0g> previously `lanceman` on chatnet.irc.net now stuNNed on freenode.net formerly Lucifer_stunn on FreeNode.net RIP lilo ... :(
<c0rnd0g> chatnet taught me all i
<c0rnd0g> know about linux...not...Freenode.
<c0rnd0g> goshdang, this bourbon is strong.  and fsck ur tea.
<c0rnd0g> gnomefreak: ping.
<c0rnd0g> dang mosquitoes eatin me alive!
<c0rnd0g> my blood is too hot and thick...
<nalioth> c0rnd0g: memoserv works well
<c0rnd0g> ok.
<c0rnd0g> thanks namaliath.
<c0rnd0g> bye. orca.
<gnomefreak> what?
* gnomefreak wont be unbanning him anytime soon
<gnomefreak> he hasnt proved to me he can follow the  rules.
<nalioth> gnomefreak: coward
<gnomefreak> maybe so but the less trolls in channels the happier everone will be. and he was trolling to start with something about babies.
<gnomefreak> the screenname didnt help him either
<gnomefreak> than going in -devel and saying he was banned for not liking babies or something about hurting them or some shit.
* gnomefreak all kinds of done with him for a while
<gnomefreak> going to bed now. night
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: do i want to know what has previously been said?
<elkbuntu> they want to launch 'hot chicks' into space
<Hobbsee> oh fun
<elkbuntu> <t3hwiz0rd> i always wondered why they dont send hot chicks in space
<elkbuntu> <TaJMoX> why on earth would we do that??!?
<elkbuntu> <TaJMoX> what do you have against hot chicks??
<elkbuntu> <EADG> .. I wanna shoot 'round the earth @ ~27K/h
<elkbuntu> <t3hwiz0rd> so they could stop terrorizing us modest men here on earth
<elkbuntu> <TaJMoX> good point
<elkbuntu> <EADG> ... taking pics.
<elkbuntu> <TaJMoX> i have so many perspectives on the issue
<Hobbsee> heh
<elkbuntu> because it's the 'hot chicks' fault that the guys feel terrorised because they can *see* something they cant *have*
<nalioth> hot chicks, eh?
<jussi01> hehehe... ubeleivable...
<elkbuntu> jussi01, are you new around here? :
<jussi01> elkbuntu: obviously....
<elkbuntu> because it's completely believeable for -offtopic
<jussi01> oh...
<jussi01> well then..
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<gdb> I have a question, if I may.  If I don't join using the whatever port it is that's not in the 6666+ range, I end up banned.  Can someone please tell me what that port number is again?  I had it in my bash_history but I did not save it past a system upgrade.
<gdb> It's in the 8000s, IIRC
<crdlb> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<crdlb> 8001
<gdb> Thank you!
<gdb> I'll reconnect then.  Thanks again!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> vor
<effie_jayx> damm tab
<effie_jayx> :D
<effie_jayx> I guess I just broke the silence... :S
<effie_jayx> shall we start the game again...? good :D
<Hobbsee> :P
<Pumpernickel> I refuse to play.
<Pumpernickel> It's the only way to win.
<gnomefreak> who is running ubotu while seveas is gone?
<jrib> he's self-aware now
<gnomefreak> he needs update for fridge
<gnomefreak> hes missing meetings for today
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickle]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, seveas is the only one with access to the one true ubotu
<gnomefreak> thought so
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee hugs elkbuntu 
* elkbuntu hugs Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: you're doing well.
<elkbuntu> i want to kill americans who want their own CC :
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> their own loco, or their own CC too?
<ubotu> Shaftino called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> raf256_ called the ops in #ubuntu
<jrib> done
<PriceChild> some americans want their own CC?
<mc44> we should make jrib their leader
<jrib> elkbuntu: eh?  what's their reasoning?
<elkbuntu> jrib, because the 'first' loco team had some confusion with Canonical and the CC, as they were formed before the current structure and info got lost
<elkbuntu> the DC loco think they were the first, but i'm pretty sure they were not
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, can i revise that to include 'gimme gimme' types?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: haha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<c0rnd0g> anyone care to unban me from ubuntu and debian channels?
<nalioth> we don't control the debian channels
<c0rnd0g> who controls thoses?
<nalioth> probably someone in #debian
<c0rnd0g> i changed my screen name for compliance with your concept that the name `Lucifer` has something wrong with it.
<c0rnd0g> can  you unban in the other channels?
<elkbuntu> c0rnd0g, you need to wait for the banning op to return.
<nalioth> unfortunately, i cannot
<c0rnd0g> ok, i wait. thanks.  have a good Sunday.  bye.
* nalioth thinks it's not the nick that was the problem
<elkbuntu> ... well that was easier than i expected
<jrib> I have ban-forwards to #ubuntu-read-topic over two months old, I should probably just remove them right?
<nalioth> jrib: probably
<nalioth> jrib: this is why i ban the IP, not the nick
<nalioth> lot of folks just /nick something else and keep on keepin' on
<elkbuntu> ip doesnt work in alot of cases either. just reset the modem and keep on keepin' on
<PriceChild> that lucifer/c0rnd0g's attitude wasn't good even with his nick
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Paladine called the ops in #ubuntuforums
<ubotu> Paladine called the ops in #ubuntuforums
<PriceChild> grr tis all going wrong today
* mc44 pets PriceChild 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> GazzaK, target ?
<GazzaK> ompaul, pardon?
<ompaul> GazzaK, mind if I use you for some target practice
<GazzaK> anytime
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+r]  by ompaul
<jrib> why is the legacy mc44 still here?  hasn't the mc45 come in yet?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-r]  by ompaul
<GazzaK> +r?
<ompaul> dont go there
<ompaul> :P
<GazzaK> mc44 is dated
<ompaul> I did something wrong
<GazzaK> please explain ompaul
<GazzaK> ahhh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> GazzaK: you're lucky you're not a hamster, after volunteering for ompauls testing
<ompaul> haha
<GazzaK> nalioth, he knows I like it
<GazzaK> but truthfully it makes me cry
<GazzaK> the pain of being kicked all the time, meh
<nalioth> GazzaK: we can test a 999999999 minute kline, if you like  <EG>
* GazzaK gulps
<GazzaK> eeek
<GazzaK> OpAbuse !!!11!
<nalioth> you can come back in a few hundred years and let us know if it works  <EG>
<GazzaK> do a 1 min k-line
<GazzaK> I need a coffee
<gnomefreak> if nalioth klines you its not op abuse
<gnomefreak> ;)
<GazzaK> what is it then
<GazzaK> oh, anyone met christel?
<gnomefreak> ops cant kline
<GazzaK> I'll be saying hi to her at LRL :-)
<gnomefreak> GazzaK: staff abuse?
<mc44> jrib: I'm obsolete :(
<PriceChild> GazzaK, you're coming to LRL? :)
<GazzaK> PriceChild, yep
<PriceChild> finally decided :)
<nalioth> you guys make pix
<GazzaK> Nik offered to let me use the sofabed
<PriceChild> ah you've already told me... I'm just forgetful :)
<GazzaK> fruitcake :p
<GazzaK> I do things like that too
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, OldPink said: !boobies is heaven
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, OldPink said: ubotu, how is it hanging?
<c0rnd0g> gnomefreak: ping.
<c0rnd0g> gnomefreak: ok.  i am still linked to Lucifer_stunn but this is my primary nick and i won't idle in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu in case knockedoff/rejoin and ghosted with 2nd nick
<Vorian> ##python
<Vorian> sorry
<c0rnd0g> gnomefreak: pingsies wingsies.
<gnomefreak> c0rnd0g: ?
<c0rnd0g> yes.
<c0rnd0g> how are you, gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> im ok
<c0rnd0g> just ok on a sunday in june? :D
<gnomefreak> what can i do for you?
<c0rnd0g> you can unban me from #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-devel pls
<c0rnd0g> i'm sticking with ubuntu even though wanted to go with etch for standards reasons and the name "ubuntu" might get me shot in my neighborhood.
<c0rnd0g> i just don't fully trust ubuntu with it's proprietary formats injections into OS but it's ok i guess :/
<c0rnd0g> :)
<gnomefreak> c0rnd0g: i wont be unbanning you for a while, every comment you make seems to be spiteful and against CoC, as for -devel i didnt ban you there so you need to speak with whomever did.
<c0rnd0g> what is CoC?  i don't get it.
<c0rnd0g> i think you are using me for your monetary support channel.
<Tm_T> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<gnomefreak> c0rnd0g: i suggest you read the CoC and the guildelines. i have given you the links before
<c0rnd0g> well...ok...i will go to Ubuntu Community Counseling in my prayers.  bye.  but why?  i have no f'ing clue.  JC!
<gnomefreak> ^^ my point
<Tm_T> err
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: dont let it get to you ive been through this with him for almost a week now
<gnomefreak> every comment he makes is bad.
<Vorian> he's on one of my channels now....
<gnomefreak> Vorian: pick one
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: no, it's more "wtf is in his mind, ants?"
<Vorian> -us
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: hes still got a lot of growing up to do.
<Vorian> no problems, yet
<gnomefreak> Vorian: hes a troll (he likes to make comments about babies
<gnomefreak> )
<Vorian> lol
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: aahhhaha
<Tm_T> you just sent pain-in-the-ass to -motu <3
<gnomefreak> yep i did he asked a packaging question
* gnomefreak doesnt know him
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> well, he's one of those "don't give me "where is answer" but give me the answer you jerk!" type of guys
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: he wont last log in -motu than
<Tm_T> yeah, that I expect :p
<gnomefreak> either he will never get answered or he wont be there long
<Tm_T> he and titan are been whining all evening
<gnomefreak> ask them both to stop whinning and do what they need to to fix it <hint> your pc works fine thiers dont ;)
<gnomefreak> that would imply reading works
<Tm_T> nah, I just don't hold their hand and ignore the whining part ;)
<Tm_T> so they're alone or take the hint
<gnomefreak> that works too and now i think i do remember athena
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> he's bit "hot" fellow
<gnomefreak> eh he still hasnt joined -motu
<Tm_T> sure he doesn't
* gnomefreak has itchy trigger finger today thats why ive been off most of the day
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: don't even think of it, he's mine
<gnomefreak> you can have all of him
* gnomefreak doesnt want to use remove ban or kick today at all
<Tm_T> I've been stalking him for awhile waiting a reason to kick <3
<gnomefreak> well if he hasnt given you a good enough one yet it may be a while
<Tm_T> heh, there's been close ones
* gnomefreak thinks danag just likes to whine
<gnomefreak> sad part is most of the issue he has is due to something he configured but im off for a bit
<Tm_T> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-16
<elky_work> PriceChild: im inclined to take the same opinion as hobbsee here as i dont feel emma is behaving appropriately yet and i do not wish to reward this failure to comply with our requests. If it was not for the fact that I got baited in -artwork on the 10th, I would be thinking the same as you, but alas: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/06/10/#ubuntu-artwork.txt
<elky_work> note that the logs dont show her join immediately before and immediately after those lines, or that I was in the middle of a meeting in -meeting at the time, a channel she was in at the time.
<PriceChild> nalioth: wondering if you would like to change your vote based on ^ before we call that a decision?
<HardDisk> elky_work, sorry was here due to an issue about me modifying ubotu and my connection was reset, I'll part.  just thought being an ubuntu-eg op would have given me some incentive to idle here and discuss issue.  Sorry for the trouble.
<elky_work> ugh, i explained to him the other day that -irc is for loco channel ops
<emma> Hello my friends.
<emma> elky_work do you happen to be here? I take issue with something you recently said about me. I would like to have a serious conversation with you as one adult to another, right here in the open.
<Baron1984> Jack_Sparrow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5194235#post5194235
<Baron1984> all ops for that matter
<Baron1984> have a nice read
<elky_work> have a nice life then.
<emma> Hello elky_work
<Daviey> elky_work: am i looking at a different log to you?
<emma> elky_work: I feel that the comments which you recently made about me are not fair or accurate. You posted a link to a log in #ubuntu-artwork. What that log shows is me enterting a channel, and checking with you if it was okay for me to be there. You seemed very very terse. To honest I felt it was dismissive. It was hurtful. But rather than cause any scene, I parted.
<Daviey> I can exactly see what she has done in that log you pasted to be "[not] behaving appropriately"?
<Baron1984> Yeah, so it gets locked, of course
<Baron1984> Ubuntu is not open, and does not encourage users to grow
<emma> I think that the same log you posted as rationale for extending a ban on me, is the same log I might have posted to show how some times you are not very friendly.
<Baron1984> it's about maintaining this spic and span image for Canonical
<PriceChild> Baron1984: I have replied to your thread.
<elky_work> emma: you asked if you could PM me, i said no because i was busy, so you implied that me being busy reviewing ubuntu member applications was bad for the community.
<Daviey> elky_work: You can't presume that because someone is in the same channel as you, that they know what you are doing.  I've got well over 100 channels open at the moment.. I have no idea what people are doing in most of them.  Unless you expect her to put you on hilight before talking to you?
<Baron1984> yeah, censored it
<Baron1984> like a chicken
<Baron1984> thats ok, I'll just write an even longer one and put it on my mailing list
<Daviey> elky_work: easy, that is putting words in her mouth.  She clearly had no idea you were in a meeting.
<emma> elky_work: It is very important that if we are going to speak to eachother that we speak to eachother as adults.
<Baron1984> Thats how Ubuntu works, treat users like morons, keep them ignorant, and when they question you...silence them
<Baron1984> unless I missed something
<emma> elky_work: I had absolutely no idea you were in a meeting or doing anything else. #ubuntu-meeting is one of at least 20 channels that I idle in all hours of the day. I do not keep track of when you are speaking there. I think surely everyone must understand that.
<emma> I would like to pause this for a moment until Baron1984 is done. I am finding it distracting.
<Baron1984> thats alright, I'll make sure a few thousand people get my writeup about Ubuntu
<Baron1984> how does that sound?
<Baron1984> including chat logs and all
<PriceChild> Baron1984: we have a documented appeals process, which I have directed you to in the thread on ubuntuforums.org
<Jack_Sparrow> Chat logs like this <Baron1984> Ubuntu is mainly for fucktard newbies anyway
<PriceChild> Baron1984: could you please take a step back for an hour or so, review that document then start following it if you deem it necessary?
<Baron1984> yeah, sure that'll hel
<Baron1984> *help
<Baron1984> I'll just switch to an OS where I'm not treated like a smacktard for wanting to use system functionality that was crippled
<PriceChild> Baron1984: well then I wish you good luck.
<Baron1984> sudo has been around for over two decades, and Ubuntu is the first system to assume it's users are all morons
<Baron1984> and turn it off
<Baron1984> *su that is
<Baron1984> sorry, I'm tired and grouchy
<Baron1984> an it's not even any real protection from a script or anything, just from other users knowing the root password and using it as well
<PriceChild> Baron1984: you've been directed to the reasons why ubuntu uses sudo, and why we ask that people don't reccomend su in #ubuntu.
<Baron1984> then I get kickbanned for mentioning root, because in Ubuntology, thats a four letter word
<Baron1984> and you're right I'm mad, and then when I say something about it, you censor me
<PriceChild> I don't think that's at all fair.
<elky_work> it's a four letter word in english too. please take your tired grumpiness elsewhere.
<PriceChild> elky_work: work!
<elky_work> yes yes, i know
<PriceChild> Baron1984: I've asked you to follow the documented procedure that we have.
<Baron1984> http://www.stumbleupon.com/url/www.ubuntu.com/
<Baron1984> :)
<Baron1984> The documented procedure is to keep working on Xchat-Gnome until it's an overglorified Hello World, just like most GNOME apps, and then remove the Xchat package
<Baron1984> ;)
<PriceChild> Baron1984: best case scenario, what do you want to achieve here?
<Baron1984> meh, build a time machine and stop myself from installing Ubuntu in the first place to prevent the pain in the butt formatting this partition and taking an hour out of my life to configure a real OS
<Baron1984> not a demented Tonka Toy
<PriceChild> Baron1984: Well then I think the best way to move on for you is to pretend this never happenned, go back to your real OS and /part #ubuntu-ops
<Baron1984> yeah, so you can go back to censoring and sheep herding
<Baron1984> gotcha
<PriceChild> Everyone's a winner.
<bazhang> Baron1984, best to /part now.
<emma> Okay. So that was a little distracting.
<emma> The reason that I came in here is because I found a comment by elky_work that I really take issue with.
<emma> elky_work: I would like to speak to you as one adult to another in an open way.
<emma> This is the comment that you made:
<emma> 00:14elky_workPriceChild: im inclined to take the same opinion as hobbsee here as i dont feel emma is behaving appropriately yet and i do not wish to reward this failure to comply with our requests. If it was not for the fact that I got baited in -artwork on the 10th, I would be thinking the same as you, but alas: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/06/10/#ubuntu-artwork.txt
<elky_work> emma: i am at work. this means i am busy. please dont make snarky comments when i point out that i havent the time to engage in a conversation with you, which is what you did in the log i posted.
<emma> I did not make any snarky comments to you. I think that the log that you posted could have been posted just as well by me to show how at times you are not very friendly.
<elky_work> busy != unfriendly
<Daviey> I really think that posted statement is a poor example of "[not] behaving appropriately".
<emma> What is important for you to understand and for everyone else to understand is that I did not know you were talking in #ubuntu-meeting.
<emma> I idle in many many channels 24 hours a day. I do not know when any given person on freenode is talking in one of them unless I am talking there also.
<PriceChild> emma: elky_work has given her opinion on a vote that I called. That is her opinion and an issue you should probably take up with her privately. The current vote would go in favour of unbanning you from most channels, I am just holding off to allow nalioth to change his opinion based on the logs elky produced recently.
<elky_work> it doesnt matter. me being busy does not equate ubuntu lacking community, and does not require you to imply that me being busy and informing you so is an indicator of ubuntu lacking community
<Nafallo> elky_work: "no. I'm in a meeting at the moment. please pm and I can have a look when I've got more time." see... this is a proper answer and doesn't take that long to type :-)
<emma> This is relevant because also, earlier today, Hobbsee made this same 'argument' implying that I should know when she is busy in another channel just because we are in it at the same time. This is not reasonable and not the way that IRC works for anyone.
<elky_work> it is an indicator of me being busy. end of story.
<elky_work> Nafallo: that's alot to write when busy
<elky_work> Nafallo: i didnt want to engage in a discussion about *why* i was busy
<PriceChild> emma: Your issue with is has been heard and the people making the decision will take note of it. I suggest you leave elky a PM with your views so that you can discuss it when you both have time.
<elky_work> Nafallo: saying im busy *should* be enough.
<PriceChild> s/ie/this/
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> is
<emma> PriceChild: then it is probably a good thing that I happened to see the #ubuntu-logs or else that bit of 'evidence' might actually have gone without any comment that was fair.
<elky_work> PriceChild: i do not welcome PMs whilst i am at work.
<emma> PriceChild: I have been told by Hobbsee and by elky_work that I am never to pm them.
<elky_work> i only recall saying 'while im at work'
<elky_work> which means, never *this* nick
<emma> I would also like to point out that not only is the log that elky_work posted from #ubuntu-artwork not any evidence of 'bad behavior' its actually evidence of going out of my way to be compliant.
<Nafallo> elky_work: sure, but will you be less busy by all those damn discussions following? :-)
<PriceChild> emma: it goes without saying that we will each make our own opinion of what that log shows...
<elky_work> Nafallo: if people were courteous enough to not take me being busy as a personal insult, sure.
<emma> If you look at the log that elky_work posted from #ubuntu-artwork what you will see is me (1) Making sure it was okay that I was in the channel. (2) *asking* to pm her rather than doing it immediately (although I thought ops are suupposed to be available) and then (3) I was dismised in a very terse way.
<elky_work> emma: i never said it wasnt ok for you to be there. you only asked if it was official.
<PriceChild> emma: we are able to read the logs.
<emma> Rather than compounding it there in #ubuntu-artwork, I made my comment about not feeling very welcome and then I left.
<emma> PriceChild: yes thank you.
<emma> I think it is very unclear why I am banned in some channels but not in others. I also think it is very unclear who or why or how I am banned in half of them. These are channels I have never been in, and said not one single word in.
<Daviey> I think we should also take into account emma's general behaviour, considering she has been banned for well over 2 months now.  She hasn't reacted in the same way, that you would see many people who get banned.  She also has made no effort to evade any of the bans placed.
<Nafallo> I'd call it a very very infection relation between users.
 * PriceChild thought we were ->||<- close to resolving this...
<Nafallo> infected even
<Daviey> Well if it isn't solved soon, i certainly think it needs to go back to the CC.  It's a joke.
<Nafallo> Daviey: +1
<elky_work> PriceChild: i'd say im feeling stalked and harrassed right now, but members of a team are apparantly not allowed to feel that.
<Nafallo> that or the community manager
<PriceChild> elky_work: who is stalking you where?
<elky_work> PriceChild: well, i only said the quoted passage two hours ago
<Baron1984> emma: They have no rhyme or reason, if you slight one of the ops, they'll just lock on to you
<Baron1984> ban, harass, censor, and belittle
<PriceChild> Let me remind people that the current vote is in favour of unbanning in all channels we manage bar the -offtopics
<Baron1984> very childish and unprofessional
<Daviey> PriceChild: and why not unban from -offtopics?
<PriceChild> We have more than one person on a council for a reason.
<emma> Without sounding immodest, far from the allegations, I think I have been one of the more patient people you will find. This now goes on for 70 days. At different times and by different people I am given different reasons for the ban. And different people have different ideas which channels I am even banned in.
<PriceChild> It is because different people have different opinions, and a majority will win the vote.
<PriceChild> Regardless of what decision is made by the council and whether I agreed in the vote, if it is made I will support it in the future and hope I speak for the rest also.
<Daviey> perhaps we should also have a vote on if the council should apologise to emma for their bad handling.
<emma> At times it is transparently clear that the bans are just made up as they go. With zero possible explanation since I have never even been in them.
<elky_work> PriceChild: doesnt democracy just suck. anarchy ftw.
<Nafallo> elky_work: that doesn't make a good example for the position you are in :-)
<elky_work> Nafallo: yes, i shoudl have wrapped it in <sarcasm> tags. my apologies.
<Nafallo> elky_work: sarcasm just doesn't work in text. thought you knew that ;-)
<PriceChild> Daviey: that is the channel where the troubles began and is a touchy area, the council didn't feel comfortable with suggesting that also.
<elky_work> Nafallo: forgive me for being stressed here, im trying to work *and* defend myself at the same time.
<emma> At times there are glaring inconsistencies such as being told explicitly that the original ban was placed on me by the Ubuntu IRC Council, and then Hobbsee maintaining that she has the say when I am unbanned in channels I have never set foot in.
<Nafallo> also, that's part of all the confusion I would think :-)
<PriceChild> elky_work: please go to work.
<emma> (I must admit I am having a hard time following this right now since the channel is moving rather fast)
<emma> I respect elky_work feeling stresed. I assure you that for me to come in here is very stressful as well.
<emma> I think that for the most part I have said what I needed to say though.
<Daviey> PriceChild: When will the council have an _open_ meeting, where rational will be shown.  I think this whole thing has been so murky, I bet everyone has a different memory on what actually started this.
<tonyyarusso> Memory becomes fuzzy after four months regardless.
<emma> Would anyone like me to clarify anything else or else I would like to part as well?
<bazhang> I remember it very well.
<PriceChild> Daviey: I think we have been open in this channel? If it is really necessary, I can give you a brief outline of what happenned to start this all in PM.
<emma> If the conversation is going to stay on me and what I have done or not done then I think I should probably stay.
<Daviey> PriceChild: Naa, don't worry about it.. I'm pretty sure i remember, but it's too late to go into it now.
<tonyyarusso> I think this has been covered a few dozen times more than it needs to already, so I'm sure we're done here.
<emma> Yes well there are some things about it that need to be hilighted.
<tonyyarusso> Doubt it.
<PriceChild> emma: nope, we're fine as we are thankyou.
<emma> Nothing I have ever done has existed in  vacuum. And everyone's subsequent actions over the last 3 months fairly well speak for themselves.
<jrib> Baron1984: can I help you with anything?
<emma> 70 days is a long long time to punish someone for reasons that were always at best personal. It is a long time to drag someone's name through the mud, and it is a long time to accuse them of being 'impatient'.
<tonyyarusso> We said we were done here.
<Baron1984> well, if you could undo PriceChild+Jack_Sparrow's hissy fit/temper tantrum
<Baron1984> that would be truly awesome
<bazhang> Baron1984, please /part now.
<nalioth> Baron1984: irc != www
<emma> Goodnight.
<PriceChild> nalioth: did you catch the log provided by elkbuntu earlier, and would you like to change your vote because of it?
<PriceChild> or because of the previous discussion of course
<bazhang> * irc.freenode.net sets ban on *!*@ip-216-36-87-119.chi.megapath.net
<ajmitch> more productive drama, I see
<bazhang> saw floodbot kick someone the other day.
<PriceChild> bazhang: server reconnecting, different sides having different lists and so it resolves the two sides
<bazhang> that was exciting.
<ajmitch> anarchy?
<nalioth> PriceChild: i am reviewing (or trying to) quite a few things posted in here
 * PriceChild sleeps
<Baron1984> PriceChild doesn't sleep, he waits, and pounces
<bazhang> Baron1984, please read the /topic
<jrib> Baron1984: if that is all you are here to do, please /part this channel
<bazhang> !idle | Baron1984
<ubottu> Baron1984: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Baron1984> oh right....sorry
<Baron1984> Why do the operators get to abuse people?
<Baron1984> :)
<nalioth> Baron1984: for the last time, irc is not the forums
<nalioth> there is a proper place to complain
<Baron1984> yeah, I already stated my thoughts on that
<Baron1984> they'll just have people backing them up, no matter how wrong they are
<Nafallo> Baron1984: dude... cmon. this is not the place.
<Baron1984> so why give them the pleasure of asking?
<Nafallo> Baron1984: if you want to bring it forward, the community council would probably be your next stop.
<jrib> if you can foresee the future, then there is not much point in asking questions
<Nafallo> Baron1984: see the wiki.u.c for that.
<PriceChild> nalioth: cc is most definitely not the next stop
<PriceChild> gah
<Baron1984> I don't need a crystal ball to know how management theory works
<PriceChild> Nafallo: ^
<Baron1984> they cover each other and hose you, every time
<Nafallo> oki. my bad then :-)
<Baron1984> I need a .50 caliber armor piercing LART gun to use on them, preferably in the format and fire rate of a P-90
<jrib> Baron1984: you are predicting the future and then using your prediction as the basis of your argument...  I asked you how I could help you a while ago and all you did was take jabs at operators since then.  So you can see how I get the impression you are just a troll
<Baron1984> or maybe a phaser set to a rotating modulation
<Hobbsee> damn.
<ajmitch> ah, and he also did a drive-by url spam of his complaints in #launchpad, very helpful
<Hobbsee> gdm crashed on me.
<Hobbsee> oh, and we had more emma fun overnight, that's what the highlights were.
<ajmitch> nothing exciting, I guess
<bazhang> operators are *always* wrong seems to be the takeaway from today :)
 * ajmitch can never be wrong
<jrib> baron is spamming almost every ubuntu channel I am in...
<Hobbsee> oh is this the baron from earlier?
<ajmitch> yep
<bazhang> lordleemo1 (n=lordleem@i577B999E.versanet.de) has joined #ubuntu he still spamming?
<Hobbsee> bah.  pity emma isn't here.
<Hobbsee> for when she does read the logs
<Hobbsee> the reason i did consider letting her in, when she should have been banned there anyway (and me not having done so was an oversight, as i went to work soon after, and doubted she'd turn up there), was because I knew unbanning her was being talked about, and thought about.
<Hobbsee> however, due to her lack of change of behaviour at all, and her comments in -devel when she was there, I saw, and still see absolutely no reason to unban her at all.
<Hobbsee> Clearly, what I should have done, and what I will likely end up doing in future, is give a blanket no for any of the devel channels, due to her bad, unchanging behaviour, and how it is unsuitable for any devel-related channels.
<Hobbsee> and she will remained banned there, likely, forever.
<Hobbsee> As, as she points out, she's been trying to cause trouble and annoy people for 70+ days, so it's unlikely that she'll actually change at this point.
<bazhang> didnt know that devel channel were for anyone outside of developers
<Hobbsee> bazhang: they are, if the outsiders are going to actually contribute usefully - ie, to stay on topic
<Hobbsee> ie, they're not closed, selectively voiced channels
<nickrud> Hobbsee isn't that a definition of a developer?
<bazhang> Hobbsee, aha; must be like watching paint dry if you are not a developer :)
<nickrud> hm, that was said with a smile :)
<Hobbsee> nickrud: probably, but i wasn't sure if he specifically meant the universe contributors team and above, or something.
<Hobbsee> nickrud: it also accounts for those who are looking to get into doing development, but aren't really "developers" yet.
<Hobbsee> ie, them asking questions about what they're looking at, and such.
<bazhang> nickrud never sleeps :)
<ajmitch> or people who just lurk there & throw some advice out every now & then
<Hobbsee> bazhang: well, there's a lot of info that goes around which is useful to know about, in there
<nickrud> hah.
<bazhang> Hobbsee, I did not mean to cast aspersions on the developers; just odd for non-developers to hang out there imo
<nickrud> ah, the uber-lurkers
<Hobbsee> bazhang: hmm.  i know a lot of the testers hang out there too.
<Hobbsee> bazhang: (didn't take any aspersions on the devs either, for hte record)
<bazhang> I stand corrected :)
<Hobbsee> bazhang: it's a good thought though
<bazhang> s/developers/useful people
<nickrud> I used to lurk there years ago when I first started irc'ing, like I monitored debian-devel mail list when I was doing this mostly by email; and it is boring all too often
<bazhang> not counting myself among the useful, obviously<--apart from the wrongful bans I set
<Hobbsee> bazhang: you're useful people.
<Hobbsee> DBO, on the other hand... :P
<bazhang> haha
<Hobbsee> seems to prefer vanishing off the face of the planet.
 * Hobbsee wonders what other channels had highlights in them
<DBO> Hobbsee, im useless
<DBO> i knows it
<Hobbsee> awwww
<Hobbsee> DBO: you'd be useful if you stayed around :P
<DBO> =P
<DBO> drop by #gnome-do some time
<DBO> im there all the time developing wonderful software
<DBO> who do you think gave it such a pretty interface
<Hobbsee> ooh :D
<Hobbsee> now then you're definetly useful
<Hobbsee> i didn't know you worked on gnome-do
<DBO> #2 in all of gnome-do =)
<Hobbsee> bazhang: hmmm.  do you know if anyone's taught emma about idle time yet?
<bazhang> Hobbsee, not sure; as in afk?
<Hobbsee> bazhang: as in the idle time when you do a /whois
<bazhang> gnome-do is very nice. :)
<Hobbsee> [12:40] [Whois] bazhang has been idle for 3 seconds.
<bazhang> Hobbsee, just guessing she has mastered irc by this point :)
<Hobbsee> bazhang: she probably hasn't.  she seems to be good at some things, and know close to nothing about others.
<Hobbsee> makes me start to wonder if ompaul's theory is right.
<bazhang> Hobbsee, then the logs will be instructive :)
 * ajmitch wonders what this mysterious theory is
<Hobbsee> tis a mystery
<nickrud> Daviey> I really think that posted statement is a poor example of "[not] behaving appropriately". <Nafallo> elky_work: "no. I'm in a meeting at the moment. please pm and I can have a look when I've got more time." see... this is a proper answer and doesn't take that long to type :-)
<nickrud> damn
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> hey now, at least you managed to paste something that started in this channel.
 * Hobbsee suggests polite aliases, though, if required.
<nickrud> true enough but, double d
<Hobbsee> You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I am around.
<Hobbsee> type idea
<nickrud> nah, it's a reminder to someone who saw them originally
<bazhang> when does nickspam become spam? does seven changes in as many minutes qualify?
<nickrud> a couple times at all, really
<bazhang> and if the !nickspam are ignored, what is the next step?
<nickrud> a pm
<bazhang> I suspect it is a plugin
<nickrud> hm, max and jeremy just joined, and changed immediately to Guest*
<nickrud> erm max and kat
<bazhang> max has been doing it for close to an hour at least
<nickrud> has he answered a pm?
<bazhang> not yet :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: bad proxy or something?  and the nick security turned on.  i doubt the guy is there.
<Hobbsee> that sounds like ping timeouts, + the nick security or so
 * nickrud is lost
<bazhang> one guy (kamus_h_zwisch) had multiple nick changing plugins enabled
<nickrud> I gotta go get some food, later
<Hobbsee> er, nickrud, not nixternal
<Hobbsee> sorry
<bazhang> I understand security, but max has changed nicks like 25 times in the last 30 mins or so, and no response to !nickspam or PM
<Hobbsee> bazhang: i really doubt he's actually there.
<bazhang> Hobbsee, okay; will just ignore him then.
<Hobbsee> bazhang: you can forward him to ##fix-your-connection or something, too.
<Hobbsee> that's the usual way of dealing with seriously distracting stuff like that
<Hobbsee> (although whether it matters in the general noise of #ubuntu, i'm not sure)
<bazhang> Hobbsee, thanks for the suggestion :)
<Hobbsee> and make sure he knows to visit us here when he does
<Hobbsee> y/w
<Hobbsee> but trying to get him to change behaviour, when all the signs are that he's not there and is having connection problems, is probably just a waste of time
<Hobbsee> tis the equivalent of talking to a wall.
<bazhang> agreed. :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> [13:32] [Whois] max is enforcer@services. (Held for nickname owner)
<Hobbsee> [13:32] [Whois] max is online via services. (Atheme IRC Services).
<Hobbsee> [13:32] [Whois] End of WHOIS list.
<Hobbsee> interesting.  tis definetly the enforcer.
<bazhang> hehe
<nickrud> Hobbsee are you a teacher?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ...no?  well, not normally, anyway.
<ajmitch> now there's a scary thought
<bazhang> poor nix :)
<nickrud> talking to a wall, that's the most common complaint from teachers I know
<Hobbsee> haha
 * Hobbsee does some ad-hoc tutoring in the labs occasonally
<Hobbsee> but i don't know that that qualifies as "teaching"
<elky_work> I am recieving unsolicted PMs from emma.
<elky_work> [Mon Jun 16 2008] [11:09:50] <emma>     PriceChild: I have been told by Hobbsee and by elky_work that I am never to pm them.
<elky_work> [Mon Jun 16 2008] [11:10:10] <elky_work>        i only recall saying 'while im at work'
<elky_work> [Mon Jun 16 2008] [11:10:17] <elky_work>        which means, never *this* nick
 * Hobbsee twiddles thumbs.
<Hobbsee> yes, we have users who obey the rules, and so deserve more priveledges.  somewhere.
<jussi01> moring all
<elkbuntu> emma, i am now using a nickname you may message me on, however considering your earlier disrespect for my expressed and acknowledged (by you) wish to not be PM'd by you on my work nick, I strongly doubt you will find any favour at all from me.
<elkbuntu> who else is awake. kahrytan is being disruptive in #ubuntu and now insolent in PM
<elkbuntu> hence i'll be accused of all sorts of stuff if i need to remove him
<jussi01> elkbuntu: whats happening?
 * jussi01 goes to watch #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> jussi01, he's defying all attempts to answer his mail, and telling me i cant speak to him until he receives an already received apology.
<elkbuntu> er, s/mail/question/
<jussi01> elkbuntu: pm?
<ikonia> looks like you've had an interesting day already
<elkbuntu> ikonia, no kidding
<elkbuntu> she pm'd me twice, and told me it wasnt unsolicited and ordered me to answer a third time before i reported here.
 * Hobbsee snorts
<Hobbsee> did you tell her you were human, and so therefore were not required to put up with her abuse?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, no, i ignored her and reported the abuse here.
<elkbuntu> she can only engage in PM's with me while i'm at work if she wants to pay my employer my hourly rate to do so.
<elkbuntu> since i dont hold any trust for her, this payment must be in advance.
<Hobbsee> yes, but since when does reporting PM abuse here actually work?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, never, but i wanted a record of the incident to be in public logs.
<Hobbsee> and who will read and deal with it?
<elkbuntu> one would assume the people who promised they would take things seriously such as tomaw, since im nor the council are able to act on it for conflict of interest. surely i have as much rights as a user, right?
<Hobbsee> no.  you're an op.
<elkbuntu> of course.
<Hobbsee> that means you don't get user rights, such as being able to ignore people
<Hobbsee> or to be allowed to stuff up, without it being held against you forever.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ops are supposed to be perfect :P
<Hobbsee> jussi01: exactly.
 * tomaw beeps
<jussi01> hello tomaw
<tomaw> hi
<Hobbsee> someone might want to help eviltim.
<ikonia> he's on the list
<ikonia> I'm getting there
<ikonia> kahrytan is going to be a real problem shortly
<elkbuntu> tomaw, we're going to need to ask for you to deal with kahrytan. we as in the ops team cannot touch him without it sparking weeks of abuse both here and by email.
<ikonia> I need help with him now please
<ikonia> he's making miss-leading comments about me
<elkbuntu> are you sure you want to be an op anywhere ever?
<tomaw> I am at work but will help where I can
<Hobbsee> ikonia: no point giving him step by step help if he's not going to give suffiicient info, methinks.
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> this is a 2 minute thing to fix
<ikonia> but he then starts slating people "X can't help" or "Y won'y help"
<Hobbsee> yeah, but he wants to be ornery, so he can have the pointers, and he can fix it from there.
<ikonia> ornery ?
<elkbuntu> ikonia, ready to use fists
<Hobbsee> ikonia: "a bloody pain in the neck"
<Hobbsee> :)
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> not a common uk word
 * Mez has never heard of ornery
<ikonia> uk again
<Hobbsee> (hurrah, kah's problem is fixed)
<elkbuntu> in the way he's been told fifty million times?
<jussi01> stdin: ping
<ikonia> Hobbsee: I don't understand this security on uuid's but he's happy to give his user name and ip address out to a 1000+ user channel?
<Hobbsee> ikonia: class it as insanity.  problem solved.
<Hobbsee> or temporary insanity.  or not thinking.  any of the above.
<ikonia> as long as he's working - it doesn't matter, just a 30 second fix has to be dragged kicking and screaming out
<elkbuntu> im not sure there's anything temporary about him
<jussi01> just a FYI - its likely we will have no ubottu for around 1/2 - 1 hour this afternoon (in ~5hours time) while i get some shinier hampsters for her :)
<ikonia> jussi01: thats a drag, it's funny how much ubottu/$BOT makes a difference to such a busy channel
<jussi01> ikonia: Im possibly arranging her clone - but it shouldnt take long - im overesimating there for a just in case scenario
<ikonia> no no, not moaning, just recently with ubottu / ubotu etc being in flux it's funny to see what a service it does actually provide
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, karabash said: ubottu: what You sent is nothing usefull there
<Mez> !bot > karabash
<Pici> Already talked to him
<Mez> ah :D
<jussio1> Lads and Ladies, Bot is going down for roughly 15-30 mins while I upgrade the server
<Pici> jussio1: Can we get the backup bots up before you start?
<ikonia> has that
<ikonia> hows
<jussio1> Pici: stdin or myrtti can help.
<Pici> manual_bot: lag
<jussio1> I need to do this NOW as I have limited time
<Pici> :O
<ikonia> ?hello ;)
<Pici> stdin_: ping
<Pici> wow, myrtti isnt on
<ikonia> can we not manage and just give a little extra attention to the core channels #ubuntu #kubuntu etc
 * Hobbsee flails, due to no bot
<Hobbsee> we must have the bot!  we must!  we must!
<Pici> hi!
<ikonia> Pici: now thats service !
<Myrtti> hullo
<Pici> Myrtti: poke
 * Myrtti is poked
<Pici> I can has ubotu backup?
<Pici> ubottu just went down due to a server upgrade
<elkbuntu> this is going to hurt...
<elkbuntu> please work please work please work
<elkbuntu> SHE SHOOTS, SHE SCORES!
<Pici> elkbuntu: I didn't think that would work
<elkbuntu> Pici, i figured, at worst, it wouldnt ;)
<ikonia> seems ok
<elkbuntu> it's far more useful there than here
<ikonia> not to busy in #ubuntu
 * Myrtti is having a blank moment
<Myrtti> Pici: well whaddaya know
<Pici> Myrtti: Dont worry about it, elkbuntu did some magic
<Myrtti> the Jackass managed to get the POS virtual server back online yesterday
<Myrtti> he has said nothing to me about it, I just found out by doing ssh myrtti.foo
<elkbuntu> heh
<Myrtti> and it answered "hello plz speek mate and entah"
<Myrtti> and I speaketh "MELLON"
<Myrtti> and it answered
<Myrtti> 16:27:55 up 1 day,  1:29,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Myrtti> so, what's the status atm?
 * Myrtti notes the punching bag is still swinging in the corner of the channel
<Pici> Myrtti: mc44?
<Pici> ubot3 is in #ubuntu, ubottu's box is presumably upgrading
<jussio1> and we are back up
<jussio1> she will be in in a sec
<Myrtti> ooohhh
<Pici> Myrtti has good timing today..
<elkbuntu> i'll clear ubot3 back into here then
<Myrtti> THANK YOU FOR PURCHASING WINDOWS XP
<Myrtti> Kill kill kill kill kill kill
<jussio1> :)
<Pici> !test
<jussio1> Pici: wait, she is syncing still
 * Pici waits
<jussio1> she has like 70 channels to join
 * Myrtti smacks Pici on the fingers
<Pici> Yes'm
<jussio1> ok, back in a bit
<elkbuntu> werks a treet :)
<ubottu> Failed!
<Myrtti> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<jussi01> back again :D
<Pici> aye
<jussi01> shinier hampsters are go!
<jussi01> :D
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
<Pici> stdin: nevermind
<stdin> Pici: yeah, I saw
<Pici> I only just remembered that I pinged you
<jpds> Hobbsee: is lukehasnoname in -motu strange to you?
<Hobbsee> jpds: unsure, i've been ignoring him.
<Hobbsee> apparently he was asking strange stuff in -server a few days ago
<jpds> Hobbsee: yeah, he's been on like this for days
<ikonia> jpds: he was odd in -server on Wednesday of last week
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (Otilio)
<jrib> hello Otilio, how may we help you?
<Otilio> no
<Otilio> ningun español? ohh
<jrib> !es | Otilio
<ubottu> Otilio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> !es
<Otilio> okey okey
<Mez> ¿Otilio, cómo podemos ayudar?
<Daviey> Otilio: this is generally where people come when they have been banned from the main Ubuntu channels.  I see a ban was just placed on you?
<Jack_Sparrow> Daviey Yes.. in Ubuntu
<Mez> ¿Otilio, usted entiende porqué usted fue prohibido de #ubuntu?
<Otilio> Si, pero ahora mismo no estoy haciendo nada
<Otilio> Solo curioseaba, ¿entiende usted?
<Mez> Otilio, Usted maldecía y era grosero a nuestros operadores.
<Otilio> Maldecia?
<Otilio> una cosa es maldecir y otra muy distinta es insultar
<Mez> ¿Apesadumbrado, yo no entiende lo que ese significa Otilio, puede usted intentar otra vez?
<Mez> (Malecia)
<Mez> <Otilio> shit channel
<Mez> <bazhang> no cursing Otilio
<Mez> <Otilio> shut up bazhang
<PriceChild> If he doesn't want to speak english, then he doesn't need to be in #ubuntu?
<Mez> Usted era algo grosero, por ninguna razón. ¿Puede usted leer inglés correctamente?
<Otilio> Suspendí inglés, es lógico que no entienda
<Mez> Entonces usted debe utilizar los canales españoles algo que interrumpiendo los ingleses Otilio.
<Otilio> ¿Y usted entiende que yo solo entré por curiosidad?
<Mez> Eso puede estar así pues, pero usted interrumpió el canal. Cuál no es agradable. el #ubuntu es alto tráfico, gente que interrumpe el flujo no es agradable. Incluso fuera de curiosidad.
<Mez> ¿Otilio, sabe usted hablar inglés?
<Otilio> que te den
<Mez> seems he agreed with me..
<Mez> "I give you that" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> My spanish is very rusty but I got the jist of that.
<Mez> twas basically along the lines of
<Mez> "do yuo know why you were banned"
<Mez> "I didnt do anything"
<Mez> "<logs>"
<Mez> "you were rather rude and disrupted the channel"
<Mez> "I joined cause I was curious"
<Mez> "you still disrupted the channel, you should use the spanish ones rather than the english ones. Disruption is not welcome, even out of curiosiry"
<Mez> s/ry/ty/
<Mez> "I give you that"
<Mez> "<quit>"
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks for handling that..
<Mez> no problem.
<bazhang> nice mastery of spanish Mez :)
<Mez> bazhang, it comes in useful ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> I agree I pulled the trigger a bit fast, but I also msg'd him quickly to please join us in here .. which he did
<bazhang> clearly :)
<Mez> :D
<Mez> Idiomas extranjeros para el triunfo
<Mez> (foreign languages ftw!)
<bazhang> haha
<Jack_Sparrow>  I'll go pull the ban
<Mez> Jack_Sparrow, cool... just keep an eye out for him
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep..
<Mez> PriceChild, he obv did speak english, from the backlog... but easier to deal with in spanish
<PriceChild> yes..
<Jack_Sparrow> I agree with the idea that talking to him in spanish helped everyone
<Myrtti> that's why I pull the Finnish id-er abusers aside with Finnish
<Pici> takk
 * Pici doesnt know any Finnish
<Jack_Sparrow> Those Finnish.. such an abusive bunch
<Myrtti> ♥
<bazhang> I think we're finished here.
<Myrtti> Finnished?
<jussi01> Pici: "thanks" in finnish is "Kiitos" :) now you know 1 word
<Pici> jussi01: yay
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> kiitos
<jussi01> ole hyvä :)
<Mez> is that like mentos ?
<Myrtti> ♥
<Pici> The Freshmaker?
<Myrtti> this is so cute
<Myrtti> "Those Finnish, such an abusive bunch. Came here with their IRC RFC's and ssh'es and Linuxes and ruined it ALL"
<Myrtti> "damnit"
<Mez> how do you say "finish" in finnish
<Myrtti> as in to finish something?
<Mez> yeah
<bazhang> suomi-nese
<Mez> or a finish on something
<Myrtti> lopettaa
<Myrtti> do you want to know the past tenses and the plurals?
<Mez> No
 * Mez runs
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> Mez: you should see them - you would be suprised how crazy they are...
<Jack_Sparrow> <_anna> <icqnumber_> probiere opensuse, in 3 tage ist die raus!             anna says this is spam..?
<bazhang> probably in a PM
<Pici> no, its in the channel
<Mez> german?
<bazhang> she said it in channel
<Pici> Mez: da
<Myrtti> I don't see a problem with someone saying that
<Mez> bad german
<Myrtti> sure, go ahead and try opensuse
<Mez> "try opensuse in 3 meet is raus"
<Pici> 3 meet is raus?
<Pici> icqnumber_ has only said that, I dont think its really grounds for action yet.
<Mez> I think they meant "3 days"
<Mez> no idea what raus means
<bazhang> icq did not say it in channel however
<Mez> unless they mean rausch
<Myrtti> out in 3 days
<Myrtti> as it is
<Pici> bazhang: oh, oops
<Myrtti> Mez: you've not seen enough German comedies
<Mez> Myrtti, it's not a german word
<Myrtti> it's not?
<Mez> "raus" isnt
 * Myrtti has studied German for one semester in Applied Uni
<Myrtti> no, actually two
 * Mez just looked up in a german dictionary
<Myrtti> and I've lent my books to a friend
<Myrtti> two years ago.
<Myrtti> damn.
<Mez> the closest word is "rausch" - which means drunk
<Mez> and tage should be tagen
<bazhang> wow double ban
<Mez> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nah.. I just muted
<Pici> I removed
<bazhang> just now in ubuntu Jack and Pic-i
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: feel free to remove my ban though
<Mez> and floodbot mute
<bazhang> ward_ looks strangely familiar
<Pici> nope
<bazhang> ward1983 perhaps
<bazhang>  ward_ is now known as Ward1983
<Myrtti> now doesn't that ring a bell ;-)
<Pici> not really.
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> Pici: not really?
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang I think you are right.. best keep an eye on him
<Pici> Myrtti: Either I have bad memory, or I dont really remember him
<Myrtti> last night, Bard1984?
<Mez> sponge! the most useful tool ever
<bazhang> he always comes in and complains about how broken ubuntu is
<Myrtti> or -10hrs or so
<Pici> I really havent been a round for a few days
<Myrtti> good for you
<bazhang> diff from baron1984
<Pici> I've been up in Vermont since Friday
<Myrtti> oh, was it baron1984?
<Myrtti> mmmmm Vermont
<bazhang> Pici, that sounds really nice
<Pici> It was. :)
<bazhang> hope you had some maple syrup :)
<Pici> I did.  My parents actually bought a small log cabin up there
<bazhang> wow that's amazing :)
<Pici> It was beautiful there
<Myrtti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSJzUDp3ey0 <-- guinea pig video, though you can only see a little of Aleksi in it
 * Myrtti sighs
<ntn2002dz> hi, anyone know how ton install firefox 3 rc3 on ubuntu 8.04, I have tar.bz2 file
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<ntn2002dz> can some one help me please
<Myrtti> ntn2002dz: how did you know to come here?
<Jack_Sparrow> ntn2002dz What channel did you try to join?
<Myrtti> this isn't the support channel
<ntn2002dz> ubuntu-ops
<Myrtti> have you asked in #ubuntu?
<ntn2002dz> sorry where can i find the support chanel?
<Myrtti> (and basically you shouldn't bypass the package management)
<Myrtti> the rc3 and the final ff3 will be in the repositories in due time
<Myrtti> the support channel is #ubuntu
<ntn2002dz> for 17 june!
<ntn2002dz> I can wait for tomorrow lol
<Myrtti> ntn2002dz: did you have any other questions?
<Pici> ntn2002dz: If you have a support question, you are free to /join #ubuntu  you are not currently in a support channel, see the /topic
<ntn2002dz> no thnks  juste support ff ,don't miss tomorrow http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/
<ntn2002dz> tnks for all bye
<Myrtti> bye
<Myrtti> heads up: 19:46 < codecaine> where can I find a girlfriend that uses ubuntu?
<Pici> Not really apropriate for #ubuntu
<Myrtti> oh rreeeehhheeeehheally?
<Pici> :P
<Myrtti> I thought about answering to him "well gee, I wonder why you've not found *any* girlfriend" but...
<Myrtti> that would've been a blow under the belt, n'est pas?
<ubottu> In ubottu, unavailable said: michael is Michael is a name
<Pici> ...
 * Myrtti rolls
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, soundray said: ubottu: no, mountiso =~ s/the ISO/downloaded ISOs/
<Myrtti> !mountiso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !mountiso =~ /the ISO/downloaded ISO images/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !mountiso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<Pici> Myrtti: pm?
<Myrtti> sure
<hotpocket> Its been more then 72 hours, whats the verdict on me getting unbanned from #ubuntu?
<jrib> hmm
<jrib> hotpocket: wait for jack_sparrow to be around.  It seems like the ban tracker shows him removing your ban, but it seems to have been reinstated during a netsplit
<tonyyarusso> Hmm, why is irssi reporting the #ubuntu was created in 2006?
<hotpocket> jrib: what?
<hotpocket> netsplit?
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jrib> hotpocket: if you're not sure what I said, just pretend I said the first sentence only
<hotpocket> oh ok
<jrib> hotpocket: what did you do originally?
 * stdin thinks we should ban *!*lol*@* :|
 * Myrtti thinks we should ban *!*@*
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: hi, hotpocket is here.  The ban tracker shows you removing the ban, but then it got reinstated by irc.freenode.net during a netsplit.  Is that what happened?
<jrib> hotpocket = connor I think
<hotpocket> yes i am connor
<Jack_Sparrow> We agreed to review him at 4 or 5 days, I was unaware of the irc.freenode.. ban but I am not surpriesed giving thier behavior
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: so you never removed the ban?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry.. sticky keyboard...  one sec
<hotpocket> k
<jrib> the irc.freenode.net thing is some automated thing that happens during netsplits
<Jack_Sparrow> We agreed to the review..   Conner.. are you going to try and obey the rules of the channel.
<Jack_Sparrow> The behavior of those two (in ops and elsewhere) was clearly out of line
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib.. I have four things going on here and someone at the door...  I trust your judgement if you care to review it
<Jack_Sparrow> I'll be lurking while I try to handle a couple of things.
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<hotpocket> So uh, jrib, is the ban being lifted?
<jrib> hotpocket: can you tell me what you did to get banned?
<hotpocket> Uh basically, I was with my friend, in #ubuntu, he was spamming a whole lot, and I was saying stuff like LMAO, and I wasn't really spamming, I barely did, but I guess you could say I did, and thats how I got banned
<jrib> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib You can look at the log for ops..  was it thursday
<jrib> hotpocket: take a few minutes to read throught that now and let me know if you agree to them
<hotpocket> Ok
<hotpocket> Wait, we were in #ubuntu-offtopic, not #ubuntu
<hotpocket> But for some reason I got banned from #ubuntu, even though I never spam there and I help people out in that channel
<jrib> k
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/06/12/%23ubuntu-ops.txt          right at the top
<Jack_Sparrow> it goes on and on and on
<Jack_Sparrow> conner PriceChild made it clear that he would ban you in any ubuntu channel you showed up in
<hotpocket> Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> You have repeatedly ignored my requests in ubuntu to not repeat, use enter and flood
<hotpocket> I have?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<hotpocket> Didn't realize that I was
<hotpocket> I use #kubuntu to help out people and it doesn't seem like I do that a whole lot =/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, emma said: !there is a small grammatical error in the kwin factoid (trying to help)
<Pici> !kwin
<ubottu> Factoid kwin not found
<Pici> !kwin-#kubuntu
<ubottu> Factoid kwin-#kubuntu not found
<Pici> !kwin-#kubuntu-kde4
<ubottu> In KDE4 Beta1 the kwin-kde4 package was replaced with the kde-window-manager  package, it's fine if the package manager  wants to remove kwin-kde4 and install kde-window-manager
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-kde4, emma said: !there is a non-zero probability that it is only in this channel (just occured to me)
<ikonia> .....what now
<Pici> I think I sorted it
<jrib> maybe if I just ignore him, he will get the idea
 * Pici wonders why floodbot1 didnt have ops
<nalioth> they take turns
<jpds> ikonia: probably just some clueless guy.
<Mez> http://www.sourceguru.net/archives/132
<nalioth> not sure why y'all are waiting on me.  my vote has not changed from its original state.
 * gnomefreak smoke lost 
<PriceChild> right so thats 2 for, 1 against, no response from ljl
<PriceChild> The council votes to unban emma in the channels we manage.
<PriceChild> Apart from -offtopics.
 * Mez thinks that the council members/absentees needs to be addressed
<PriceChild> Mez: hmm?
<Mez> well the council is down one member
<PriceChild> yep, and needs to be sorted out
<Mez> and LjL has been inactive for a long time
<PriceChild> thankfully it is not affecting our decisions yet
<PriceChild> s/decisions/operations.
<Mez> thats what I was saying ;)
<jussi01> So when will new council member/s be added?
<PriceChild> I was just saying also :)
<Mez> how were the members selected last time?
<Mez> and how long ago?
<PriceChild> nalioth: elkbuntu perhaps we should start thinking about taking nominations, for us to forward to the CC as the process is written.
<PriceChild> Mez: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil says how things are done
<Mez> cheer
<Mez> s
 * Mez waits for browser to work
<jussi01> PriceChild: is the above decision re: Emma effective immediately?
<PriceChild> jussi01: I don't see why not.
<jussi01> PriceChild: ok, Ill go do it in #kubuntu then
<jussi01> hahah
 * Mez wonders what jussi01 is laughing at
<jussi01> Mez: see #kubuntu
<Mez> i dont see anything amusing?
<Mez> am i missing something
<Mez> oh
<Mez> I see now
<Mez> PriceChild, you need to learn how to aim ;)
<PriceChild> Mez: hmm?
<jussi01> Mez: the funny thing was he was doing it as I said I would...
<Mez> op/deop without any unban (which is what i presume you were trying to do)
<PriceChild> Mez: I was about to unban in there, got pinged in here, saw jussi was going to, so went back and deoped to let him.
<jussi01> yes, exactly what I though
<jussi01> t
 * Mez thought it was a misfire
<jussi01> uh oh
<Mez> w00t for google recruiters
<PriceChild> I've only ever had one of them, I don't feel popular.
<Mez> What happened with yours PriceChild ?
 * jussi01 goes to bed
<PriceChild> i explained i really wasn't what they were looking for
<Mez> Why werent you ?
<PriceChild> Because they were looking for experienced coders and engineers.
<PriceChild> Which I'm kind of not... at all.
<Mez> and you dont feel youre good enough?
<Mez> ah - I thought you were a little devvie?
<PriceChild> I wish I was.
<Mez> they're actually pushing me towards the sysadmin side of things
 * Mez hugs PriceChild 
 * Myrtti yawns, arises from the damned Windows exile
 * PriceChild tacklehugs Myrtti 
<Mez> PriceChild, tsk tsk
<Mez> use the correct term
<Mez> the word is "glomps"
<Myrtti> ungch
 * Mez glomps Myrtti 
<Myrtti> be gentle, I've got a baby guinea pig here
 * Mez steals laku
<PriceChild> Guinea pigs are so funny
<Myrtti> Mez: you can have him
<PriceChild> they hide in tall grass with their bottoms sticking out.
<PriceChild> *they hide their head
<Myrtti> PriceChild: they also sing
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> tis a funny noise
<Mez> caveys are cute :D
 * Myrtti pokes Mez
<Myrtti> how come your blogposts aggregate to Planet faster than mine. TIS UNFAIR
<Mez> why you poking me ?
<Mez> what'd I do now
<Mez> cept beat you at being aggregated :D
<Mez> Iunno - ask keybuk
<Mez> or jdub
 * Myrtti checks her settings
<Myrtti> a-ha.
 * Myrtti hides, puts away the pink fluffy pen of poking
 * Mez chuckles
<Myrtti> heheh, now it's there
<mneptok> hmm
<mneptok> Myrtti uses RSSowl. Myrtti just got sexier. :)
<Myrtti> pft.
<Myrtti> it's just better than any other that I've used
<Myrtti> better in spying your friends facebook statuses than liferea, which got false positives on unread all the time
 * Myrtti hides
<mneptok> Myrtti: i wanna be your false positive.
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
 * Mez slaps mneptok 
<Myrtti> ♥
<Myrtti> nini, love and hugs to all
<mneptok> oooo! a heart! Myrtti loves me and finds me attractive!
<mneptok> --AUTO-REPLY--  Myrtti: false psotive
<mneptok> :(
<Pici> poor mneptok
 * Mez read that as
<Mez> <mneptok> oooo! a heart! Pici loves me and finds me attractive!
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-17
<kitche> so did you guys put in extra bots in the channel or no?
<nalioth> extra bots?
<kitche> yeah in #ubuntu there is sudobash
<Pici> thats a person
<kitche> ah with a google script must be
<nalioth> yes, so it seems
<Pici> kitche: thanks
<Pici> He said he'd disable it...
<Pici> sudobash: I've removed your mute.  Please keep those type of scripts disabled.  If you want to suggest a factoid to the bot that uses that url, that is fine :)
<sudobash> cool
<sudobash> what do you have to do to become an ubuntu op?
<Pici> The IRC Council, along with current ops pick a helpful individual from the IRC community, its based on many factors
<sudobash> cool thanks...
 * nickrud still wonders why he got singled out
<Jack_Sparrow> Ed McMahon show up at your door?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud
<nickrud> please, I don't think I need Ed and his problems on MY doorstep
<vorian> haha
<bazhang> wow.
<Pici> wow indeed.
<nalioth> ##politics ( why are we not surprised? )
<bazhang> hehe
<ajmitch> bazhang: sorry, we have #ubuntu-wow for talking about wow
<Pici> nalioth: hmm?
<bazhang> ajmitch, awesome :)
<ajmitch> bazhang: well some of us got a little too off-topic in -motu & -devel :)
<bazhang> haha
<nalioth> Pici: your gentleman offering the refreshing cup of STFU was visiting us from ##politics
<Pici> nalioth: ah
<Pici> I see
<nalioth> and to catch everyone up in here, #politics is closed.  ##politics is now full of vermin
<Pici> And is owned by staff, rorrect?
<mneptok> i wonder what that guy would do if his offer was accepted.
<mneptok> "I will not STFU, and the offer of hot mansex is actually quite appealing. Got a phone number?"
 * nalioth points mneptok to ##politics 
<mneptok> nalioth: meh, i know the people behing EFnet's #politics if i ever feel that masochistic.
<mneptok> *behind
 * nickrud never understood the draw of observing vermin
 * tritium enrolls nickrud in verminology 101
<bazhang> that is one foul channel.
<nickrud> tritium thank you, but I took that course watching the primaries
<tritium> nickrud: indeed!
<nickrud> so I guess I do understand the draw after all, it's like slowing down for a traffic accident ;(
<Hobbsee> Mez: so, want to help me draft a message to the CC, about corruption on the irc council, and mass conflict of interest?
<Hobbsee> or mneptok?
<Hobbsee> seeing as we now have a freenode-dominated council.
<nickrud> no that is one conversation stopper
<nickrud> s/no/now/
<Hobbsee> nickrud: heh
<Hobbsee> nickrud: wow, it really was.
<nickrud> are you surprised?
<Hobbsee> somewhat.
 * ajmitch attempts to revive it
 * wgrant kills ajmitch.
 * mneptok looses a splintering fart
 * wgrant watches the channel empty.
 * Hobbsee puts peg on nose
<mneptok> nickrud: you're welcome.
<ajmitch> wgrant: kind of you
<nickrud> So, what about that Tiger Woods?
<ajmitch> who's he?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: ...
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: even i know who that is.
<ajmitch> </sarcasm>
<Hobbsee> oh good.
<ajmitch> sorry, didn't think I needed to make it explicit :)
<tritium> Hi ajmitch, Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey tritium!
<ajmitch> hey tritium
<ajmitch> long long time no see :)
<tritium> Yeah!
<tritium> How are you?
<ajmitch> good, busy, how are you?
<tritium> Doing well, thanks.  Also busy.
 * ajmitch just got warned that the next few weeks at work will be hectic
<ajmitch> not looking forward to it
<tritium> Hang in there!
<ajmitch> after that I've got a couple of weeks away from work
<tritium> Sounds good.
<tritium> What's new with you, Hobbsee
<tritium> ?
<Hobbsee> tritium: exams and such
<tritium> Oh, fun times.  Good luck!
 * ajmitch should probably try & sleep early tonight
<tritium> I should sleep soon as well.
 * ajmitch is still at work, doing stuff on the other screen :)
 * ajmitch is now walking home, however
<tritium> Good night, ajmitch!
<jussi01> hello all
<Myrtti> MUR
<Myrtti> remind me again when I say that I'm reinstalling Ubuntu to PICK THE GODDAMNED 32-BIT VERSION
<Myrtti> kthxbye
<bazhang> jethroeclaudus in #u
 * jussi01 pokes all those people I just added to facebook to confirm me...
<bazhang> second coming of robg
<bazhang> <JethroeCledus> •daeos• go find x.conf and edit it
<Myrtti> yay, I'm getting company business cards
<Mez> Hobbsee, was that meant at me ?
<Hobbsee> Mez: yes, but don't worry now.
<jussi01> Mez: facebook! :) and anyone else who knows me and doesnt have me, add Jussi Schultink
<Mez> Hobbsee, couldnt tell if the line after was a "I mis-tab-completed"
<Hobbsee> Mez: ahh.  nope
 * Myrtti sighs at her guinea pigs
<Myrtti> all problems in the world are caused by MEN! I'm sure of it!
<Myrtti> Power to WOMEN!
<Myrtti> (I'll have Laku castrated *grumblegrumble*)
 * Mez :'(s at Myrtti 
<Myrtti> I'm sure fire and wheel were invented by a man
<Myrtti> AND look what mess that has caused us!
<Myrtti> global warming, that's what!
 * Myrtti giggles and pats Mez on cheek
 * Mez yawns
<jussi01> ROFL!!! http://foxinni.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/youre-programming-communism.jpg
 * Myrtti yawns, waves a "That's older than Jebus" sign at jussi01 
 * jussi01 emerges from the dark ages
<stdin> woo, link works in my python powered Qt browser
<stgraber> Hey there, who should I ask to have ubuntulog in #ubuntu-testing (QA team channel) ?
<stdin> [ubuntulog] (n=logbot@ubuntu/bot/ubuntulog): log bot:: contact rt@ubuntu.com  ;)
<stgraber> ok, so that's Canonical sysadmin, thanks. Will open a ticket
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: could you recall a recent conflict of interest that me or nal suffered when making a decision for the ircc?
<PriceChild> Ok, we don't agree with you... but that is not corruption, that is not because we are furthering freenode at the expense of ubuntu.
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, i dont believe you gave ljl sufficient time to respond to the email requesting he vote. i havent posted to a mailing list for 9 days either. does that mean im half-inactive?
<bazhang> lnf, you understand why you were banned?
<lnf> yes
<bazhang> !coc | lnf read this
<ubottu> lnf read this: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> !guidelines | lnf and this
<ubottu> lnf and this: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> lnf, you were asked to stop cursing and warned about being offtopic
<bazhang> lnf, have you read those documents?
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: his vote wasn't necessary for a decision to be made, and I would rather we go with what we had than wait days and suffer further.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: the CC does not act in that manner.
<elkbuntu> his vote most likely would have changed the decision altogether!
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: why is it then OK for the irc council to do so?
<Daviey> elkbuntu: you have had a visible presence here.. if members of the CC council don't turn up to vote - they don't get a chance.  I would imagine that if ljl wanted to vote he would have.  It's not as if he was excluded, and certain memebers of the council made the decision themseleves
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: our council charters says we need at least half, and at least 3 people when taking a vote. That's what we have. I see no problem.
<elkbuntu> Daviey, how was he to know there was a vote up, if he's occupied with work?
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: he's been repeatedly pinged for some time, he's inactive.
<bazhang> lnf, you still awake?
<Daviey> ... and you think that's the only reason elkbuntu ?
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, on IRC, sure
<Hobbsee> Daviey: if he wanted to quit the team, he'd likely send a resignation mail, and deactivate himself.
<elkbuntu> Daviey, i know it's not, and i know that his reason for prioritising work is because this keeps happening.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, precisely
<Daviey> Hobbsee: i didn't suggest this
<Hobbsee> Daviey: as that *hasn't* happened, it's likely that he does *not* wish to quit the team, and that elkbuntu's given reason is far more likely.
<Daviey> and?
<Daviey> What do you honestly wish to achieve ?
<elkbuntu> a balanced vote
<bazhang> lnf, if you are not going to respond then there is no reason to idle here. Please read the /topic.
<PriceChild> If he's only away because this keeps happenning, then I'm unsure why you have a problem with me *still following our rules* to try and fix things to make them nice again so he can return.
<Hobbsee> Daviey: me?  an irc council that represents the views of the ubuntu community, the CC, and the ubuntu ops teams well.  Which includes things like fairness and balanced votes.
<Daviey> From where i'm stood, the whole team is rather fragmented.. it needs to heal.  Kicking up more stink about, what i see, is a minor issue -isn't helping.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: we had a fair and balanced vote... that is what the charter is written for, to make things happen properly.
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, i hate to inform you but this will only push him away further. congratulations, you just broke things more.
<Daviey> Well i think PriceChild has showed excellent judgement through this episode, and i will certainly be supporting him if it reaches the CC
<Hobbsee> Daviey: the CC never votes with partial people.  They make sure they get a quorum, 3/5, at least, for every issue they take.  If you can provide me wiht a case where this *isn't* the case, and it isn't a sabdfl veto, please do it.
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: tell me that again if emma comes back complaining.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: we had quorum
<Hobbsee> Daviey: until then, it sounds like you need to do a little more research.
<Daviey> ahh
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: you had 4 people sitting on that council, and you had 2 who said yes.  that is *not* quorum.
<Daviey> Hobbsee, stop trolling - please.
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, wow so complaining to high heck *really does* get one unbanned
<elkbuntu> lnf, take notes, this is how you get unbanned.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: the charter states that we need 3 people when taking a vote, and their majority is the decision
<Hobbsee> Daviey: trolling?  i'm pointing out that your statement is inaccurate, and that spreading untruthes is unhelpful.
<Daviey> i'm not
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, if your reasons of unbanning is 'to shut her up' then i will be seconding hobbsee's vote of no confidence
<elkbuntu> you've just invited every troll to complain their bans away
<elkbuntu> thanks for nothing
<elkbuntu> Daviey, hobbsee is not trolling any more than you are.
<Daviey> Oh ok.. be petty.
<elkbuntu> Daviey, nothing petty. you're doing the exact same thing as she is, but against me rather than pricey.
<Daviey> elkbuntu: what have i said about you?
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: so why don't you tell Hobbsee to stop, if she's "as bad" as Daviey?
<elkbuntu> Daviey, i dunno, your synchronised piping up with emma yesterday has me rather freaked out
<Daviey> elkbuntu: Did i claim you were corrupt?
<Daviey> synchronised?!
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, i'll ask her to stop when you ask daviey to stop.
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: This isn't like a team battle....
 * Hobbsee wonders why Daviey, a loco op, is in here anyway.  surely he should be in #ubuntu-irc?
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, then why do you want me to ask hobbsee to stop?
<Hobbsee> but i'm sure that's another issue for another day.
 * Mez headdesks repeatedly
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: daviey is a member of the ubuntu-irc team
 * elkbuntu goes to see who she can approve to the team...
<elkbuntu> ikonia, welcome aboard.
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: I never asked that. I was just suggesting that if you think both of them are doing the same, but against different people, its a little wrong to just ask the person who you don't agree with to stop.
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, when did i ask him to stop?
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: i don't think the council would vote against his membership in the team, but lets do things properly, and not 'use' him.
<elkbuntu> who says i'd be using him?
<bazhang> !idle | lnf
<ubottu> lnf: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Hobbsee> Daviey: why do you support giving someone under 24 hours to respond, or else ignoring whatever they say?
<lnf> bazhang: I kept falling asleep when reading, its
<lnf> like 2:37
<PriceChild> I think your statement <+elkbuntu> ikonia, welcome aboard. # is a little mean, implying you'll use him to keep him around to help yourself.
<bazhang> lnf, come back in a day or two then when you have enough sleep
<lnf> fine
<elkbuntu> that would make us even, since <24hrs to respond to an email is quite mean too.
<PriceChild> You also haven't asked daviey to stop, I haven't suggested that, that hasn't stopped a different treatment though.
 * Mez wonders waht the "welcome aboard" comment mean? ... is ikonia now an op? 
<PriceChild> Mez: she was being sarcy. We can sort out new ops at a quieter time.
 * Mez now realises why Myrtti parted
<mc44> Seriously. The whole damn lot of you need to grow up. It's just IRC, it doesn't really matter. You as a council have hardly any work to do, certainly way less than you spend arguing. You're all taking things far to personally. Why don't you all just step back, think about *why* you care so much about the issue.
<Daviey> +1
<Mez> +1
<mc44> anyway, it's none of my business :)
<elkbuntu> mc44, i personally care because a still misbehaving user only has to complain their ban away.
<bazhang> lnf probably should not be unbanned, at least for a day or two.
<elkbuntu> bazhang, unless he complains, you mean?
 * Mez summed up his feelings about this whole IRC thing in a blog post last night
<Mez> http://www.sourceguru.net/archives/132
<bazhang> elkbuntu, even then his actions are very clearcut; come in cursing, advocating 'Use CEntos!!!!', ignoring warnings about language and offtopic, then repeating.
<elkbuntu> bazhang, yes, but complaining seems to work if you do it to the point that certain ops unban to stop the complaining.
<elkbuntu> not because what is said is correct... just to stop the complaining
<elkbuntu> not because the behaviour is fixed... just to stop the complaining
<elkbuntu> and yes, i'm complaining now... since it clearly works.
 * Mez thinks of a simple solution
<Mez> Chop the current council - and start nominations from scratch
<elkbuntu> that's what im hoping
<Mez> elkbuntu, even as a current council member?
<Hobbsee> Mez: i would expect that's what it comes down to.  however, there's no guarentee that the new council won't eventually get problems too, if they repeat the various behaviours of this one.
<Mez> Hobbsee, well, if they do, then it seems that it's a bad choice on the IRC team.
 * Mez also thinks that govenance should be followed.
<elkbuntu> Mez, especially as a current council member. The only way i can have a voice at the moment is to abstain and use the 'less than three' loophole to obstruct. that's really unhealthy
<elkbuntu> Mez, i strongly considered doing this, but i didnt. i might as well have bent over and asked for coarse sandpaper.
 * Mez also agrees that the IRCC shouldn't be actively working as ops - only in cases where they need to. Other than that they should be there as a "goto" team.
<Mez> and 2 years is too long
<elkbuntu> Mez, you realise 'need to' is 'always' with 1000 user channels, right?
<Mez> elkbuntu, no.
<elkbuntu> Mez, i only do things when i need to now.
<Mez> elkbuntu, indeed, but if there arent enough ops to cover the channels, then there needs to be more ops.
<elkbuntu> Mez, you're wanting to absorb 3 ops from the current stock to only be emergency status.
<ikonia> ?
<Mez> 3 ?
<elkbuntu> Mez, typo
<bazhang> beware ikonia :)
 * Mez thinks that the Council should try and stay out of the main flow of things as much as they can.
<ikonia> I've just logged in and seen a highlight, and I've no idea what's going on?
<Mez> not get personally involved.
<ikonia> have I done something ?
<elkbuntu> Mez, with the current situation, the people who are best for ops duties are scared stiff, and those who are expressing interest are scaring me stiff.
<Mez> If a Council Member makes a ban, then that is where it get ssticky
<Mez> elkbuntu, lol
<elkbuntu> Mez, it's not funny.
<elkbuntu> Mez, the problematic bans are always the emergency ones.
<Mez> elkbuntu, which is why I believe that the council should be reformed, and not be active as ops, so they can make unbiased decisions when things are bought to them
<elkbuntu> so your theory is flawed from the outset.
<Mez> elkbuntu, I don't think it is.
<elkbuntu> btw, im the only one on the current council who is eager for a non-op on the council
<elkbuntu> i mean, complete non-op.
<Mez> I don't think that there should be a need for IRCC to step in unless there's not enough ops on the team
<Mez> which should be a problem that the IRCC should be able to solve.
<PriceChild> ikonia: nope, all is the same as it was.
<ikonia> PriceChild: ??
<ikonia> PriceChild: sorry, I'm missing something ?
<Mez> If there are enough ops, then emergencys where the IRCC have to intervene shouldnt hapopen ofter
<Mez> often *
<elkbuntu> Mez, there are not enough ops though, and i fear the state of these channels if unsuitible people are recruited to 'make up numbers'
<Mez> if there are enough ops, then why does the IRCC need to intervene?
<PriceChild> ikonia: nope, just the usual.
<Mez> and who says they'll be unsuitable?
<Mez> IRC team members wont be added just for numbers, they'll be vetted, as we all were
<PriceChild> Mez: elky just said there aren't enough ops, and unsuitable people shouldn't be hired just to make up numbers.
<Mez> PriceChild, ah.
<Mez> apologies, misread
<elkbuntu> Mez, i can profile the current irc layout and know which people are suited for ophood and which are not, based on nearly a decade of real-time communication moderation.
<Mez> I agree, unsuitable people shouldnt be jsut adderd to make up numbers
<Mez> elkbuntu, and you don't think there is ANYONE suitable out there?
<elkbuntu> Mez, sure, but they Do Not Want.
<Mez> all of them ?
<elkbuntu> if they did, we'd have them already -- trust us.
<Mez> even some of the ones idling in here?
<elkbuntu> yes, even some of the ones in here
<Mez> elkbuntu, and may I say - your "holier than thou" attitude isnt nice
<Mez> <+elkbuntu> Mez, i can profile the current irc layout and know which people are suited for ophood and which are not, based on nearly a decade of real-time communication moderation.
<elkbuntu> Mez, being experienced isnt holier
<Mez> comes across to me as you saying that you're the only person can do it
<Mez> Anyway
<Mez> I should be doing work
<elkbuntu> im not the only person who can. when did having an opinion count as being holier?
<Mez> It came acorss that way elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> i'll make sure i dont quantify experience to you anymore then.
 * Mez -> reboot
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: there are a couple in here I think we should discuss as becoming ops some time.
<Mez> elkbuntu, it seemed as if it was in opposition to what I was saying regarding the need for more ops... it came across as
<Mez> "You say we need more ops - but you're obviously blind to the fact that I dont think there's anyone good enough
<Mez> anyways
<Mez> as I said
 * Mez ->rebooty
 * bazhang wonders if shakespeare's heirs will sue Mez for ipr infringement
<elkbuntu> i wasnt aware shakespeare actually had heirs
<PriceChild> https://edge.launchpad.net/inx fail
<ikonia> PriceChild: what is the point of that product ?
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, why? that's thoreoputic's project
<elkbuntu> ikonia, PriceChild it's a training tool
<PriceChild> not saying the project if fail
<PriceChild> *is
<PriceChild> i'm just amusing myself, remarking on the name
<PriceChild> kinda trying to copy gnu, but not quite making it
<PriceChild> or lame
<elkbuntu> um, and wine?
<elkbuntu> and a zillion other recursive acronyms?
<PriceChild> yep
 * PriceChild sneaks into launchpad and deletes their 'Is' then sleeps happy.
<elkbuntu> btw, your access cleanout lost us thoreauputic as an op. he's been sporadically active in the same manner since the irc channels began
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: It didn't.
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, you talked to him
<PriceChild> I haven't.
<PriceChild> that I remember anyway..
<PriceChild> but I haven't removed him as an op.
<elkbuntu> he's in the #ubuntu list as inx-one but not as thoreauputic anymore, which means when he tried as thoreauputic he got nothing... or iirc anyway
<bazhang> he came in briefly said he was removed, then said something to the effect of 'it's been fun' and then parted.
<elkbuntu> i recall seeing him come in here totally confused though
<elkbuntu> bazhang, yep. he's not the type to complain and argue. he would have just taken it and gone.
<bazhang> very laid back about it iirc elkbuntu
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: i think he needs to log out and reidentify.
<PriceChild> But he definitely still has access.
<PriceChild> wait no, doesn't need to log out and reidentify.... things should just still work fine
<PriceChild> I guess he might have tried to op after the services change, when he was forcibly logged out or something similar?
<elkbuntu> so would he be able to op up as thoreauputic, or would he need to be inx-one?
<PriceChild> He can op as any of his linked nicks.
<PriceChild> *grouped nicks
<elkbuntu> it was soonish after the swap
<PriceChild> that's probably why then
<PriceChild> if you can give me a timestamp, I can check
<elkbuntu> he seems to have been back according to my logs. he must have figured it out
<elkbuntu> phew
<PriceChild> ah I see, he checked for thoreauputic in the flags but didn't actually try to op
<elkbuntu> my logs dont even have it, i suspect i might have seen it at work when the connection here choked
 * Myrtti growls, loudly
 * Mez backs away from Myrtti 
 * bazhang hides
 * wgrant locks Myrtti in a cage to keep everybody safe.
 * elkbuntu huggles Myrtti
<elkbuntu> wgrant, Myrtti chews through cage bars for breakfast.
<bazhang> ohnoes
 * wgrant makes the cage bars out of guinea pigs instea.
<Myrtti> are we done or do I have to start organizing a Ubuntu IRC operator camp with padded rooms?
<elkbuntu> we're done until next time
<Jack_Sparrow> hei Myrtti
 * Myrtti pokes wgrant with a brush. http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2586219781/
<Myrtti> hi Jack_Sparrow
<Myrtti> I hope did miss alot while I was gone?
<Myrtti> goodygoody
<wgrant> Myrtti: I don't often keep things in my ponytail, I'm afraid.
 * Mez opens up #ubuntu-padded-cell
<Myrtti> wgrant: that bun is held up only by that brush.
<Jack_Sparrow> Lithium for everyone
<wgrant> Myrtti: Not bad.
<Myrtti> no chemicals, no pins, no nothing, but the brush
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, i wish my hair was that shiny :(
<Myrtti> standard hairdo
<Pici> hairdo heron
 * Mez groans @ Pici
<elkbuntu> i like that one
<Myrtti> on my senior year the sophomores and juniors gave me a box of pencils in our farewell party "so I wouldn't run out of pens because I stick them into my hair"
<elkbuntu> much nicer than the one jdub insisted on repeating for the whole freaking dev cycle
<wgrant> elkbuntu: jdub and everyone on /.?
 * Myrtti has her daily age crisis again
<Myrtti> ah, to be young again
<elkbuntu> wgrant, i dont read /. i do hang in #linux-aus and #slug.
<elkbuntu> there's good reason why i dont read /.
<elkbuntu> if there's anything genuinely worth knowing about, someone will inform me with direct links in a much more civilised manner.
<wgrant> It's something to do while I'm being slack wrt security.
<elkbuntu> meanwhile, something to make you cry: http://rodgerdean.org/gallery/v/Education+Expo+2008/dsc00006.jpg.html
<wgrant> Fedora in an Ubuntu box! BURN!
<elkbuntu> hehehe
<elkbuntu> its ok, it was replaced with ubuntus moments after the couldnt-resist-it photoshoot
<elkbuntu> they were relinquished to one of the boxes the cds get shipped in torn in half
<wgrant> Oh good.
<elkbuntu> ala the corner of here: http://rodgerdean.org/gallery/v/Education+Expo+2008/dsc00004.jpg.html
<ikonia> elkbuntu: where did you get the sleves made ?
<Pici> ikonia: Those come with the ship-it disks
<Pici> Or presumably those direct from Canonical as well.
<ikonia> oh really
<ikonia> they look quite good
<elektronik123> i have ban on 3ubuntu-pl Why ?
<Pici> elektronik123: I dont know, and I hate to forward you to another channel, but #ubuntu-irc is really the place you should be asking.
<Pici> sorry.
<elektronik123> ok
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: fyi, loco channel issues, like bans, should be handled in #ubuntu-irc
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici Sorry.. didnt read carefully, I thought he had been banned in ubuntu
<elektronik123> i have ban on #ubuntu-pl channel
<elektronik123> only
<elektronik123> plese don`t argue
<Myrtti> ok, then your business is dealt in #ubuntu-irc
<Myrtti> not here
<Jack_Sparrow> elektronik123 Sorry.. my mistake.. /join #ubuntu-irc for that
<Myrtti> as he has
<Myrtti> elektronik123: anything else we can help you with?
<Myrtti> elektronik123: hello?
<Pici> !idle | elektronik123
<ubottu> elektronik123: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Myrtti> :-o I ran out of candy -_____-
<Myrtti> ... finally
 * elkbuntu noms licorice
<Myrtti> it took three weeks to distroy a jar of candy my sister gave me as a souvernir from Denmark
<Pici> yum
<Myrtti> distroy, destroy...
 * Myrtti hates her English
<Pici> I didn't even notice it
 * Myrtti sees another typo and grumbles
<Dave2> You can perfectly emulate Danish salt licorice by pouring some strong cleaner into a jar of normal licorice, if that helps
<elkbuntu> no thanks
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, if you could spell souvenir correctly straight up, you'd be beating most native english speakers already
 * elkbuntu took 3 tries to get it correct
<Myrtti> the problem is, I could probably spell it aloud correctly
<Myrtti> it just... comes out wrongly
<elkbuntu> i'm the opposite with most stuff. the worst are my non-phonetic passwords. i cannot verbalise or even hand-write them, i have to type them out. i dont recall the string, just how to type them
<Myrtti> that's normal
<Myrtti> and my passwords are generated from songs
<Myrtti> songtitles actually
<Myrtti> Can You Hear The Love Tonight - Elton John --> 2tcyD<3EJ
<Myrtti> Can You Hear The Love Tonight - Elton John --> cyhD<3tEJ actually
<Pici> At least pick better songs.... <.<
<Myrtti> never fails
<Myrtti> Pici: Phil Collins FTW
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> good GAIA I'm tired
 * jpds 's  passwords are generated from 'mkpasswd foo'
<Myrtti> how do you remember them?
<jpds> Myrtti: I put them in text files and encrypt it with gnupg
<Myrtti> pft
<jpds> when I need it: gpg --decrypt foo.asc
 * Myrtti yawns
 * jpds watches "ubuntu_" in #ubuntu
 * Pici watches "jpds" in #ubuntu-ops
<Dave2>  /whois ubuntu_
<Dave2> bah
<jpds> Dave2: 20:17:59 < ~ubuntu_> server -m irc.darksin.eu/all-music
<Dave2> yeah, I noticed. seems to be gone now though.
<PriceChild> uu ff3 final in -updates
<Pici> o really?
<PriceChild> according to planet
 * PriceChild changes mirror :P
<Pici> I see firefox | 3.0~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 | hardy-updates | all here
<PriceChild> Pici: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox-3.0/3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<jpds> mozilla.com <- fail
<Pici> PriceChild: Probably making its way to the mirrors now.
<PriceChild> shows up in proposed over here
<Myrtti> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9) Gecko/2008061017 Firefox/3.0
<Pici> GranParadiso here
<PriceChild> i'm confused, apt-cache show says i have b5... but apt-cache madison shows the new ones..
<Pici> That was rmadison above
<Dave2> hardy already had final anyway, didn't it?
<Pici> Nope
<Pici> Proposed did though
<Dave2> ah, that would be where I got confused.
<PriceChild> why does show and policy say different versions installed? :/ meh I have it so I'm happy.
<PriceChild> I know what I'm doing :d
<Pici> topic updated
<PriceChild> uu robocop 3 on tonight
<PriceChild> *goes off to do something else*
<Myrtti> I am so utterly tired
<Pici> Myrtti: go to sleep then
 * Myrtti considers
<Pici> !ff3 is <reply> Firefox 3 Final is currently mirroring to the package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> Any objections?
<Pici> !ff3 s/For/Please be patient. For/
<ubottu> Pici: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !ff3 =~ s/For/Please be patient. For/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<hotpocket> I'm still banned from #ubuntu
<Daviey> @btlogin
<Mez> Question: why cant we use the ubotu nick?
<Pici> Answer: Because seveas owns it
<Mez> Pici, surely, we can get freenode staffers to release it to us?
<Pici> Mez: I'd rather talk to Seveas directly about it
<Mez> Pici, but - it's now in the "we can ask for it to be dropped" range
<PriceChild> Mez: it isn't, and I don't think it will be.
<Myrtti> there is (was) also the thought that ubotu will be the name of the "permanent" bot, as current solutions are basically makeshift ones until an official decision about the bots future is made
<Mez> PriceChild, 6 weeks....
<Dave2> 60 days
<Dave2> = 8 weeks, 4 days
<Mez> Dave2, ah for some reason, I thought 6 weeks....
<PriceChild> and even then i don't think freenode will drop it because of its cloak
<Mez> PriceChild, surely though freenode understand?
<Mez> or can be made to
<Mez> PriceChild, as Freenode staff, and an ubuntu GCF...
<Mez> they'd listen to you about it
<Mez> or nal
<Dave2> PriceChild is a form :(
<Mez> GC *
<Mez> Dave2, you're a form :P
<Mez> Dave2, you in reading this week?
<PriceChild> Mez: they 'probably' wouldn't drop it for other people because of its cloak
<Mez> PriceChild, *shrugs*
<PriceChild> Mez: and i don't think we need to go to freenode to get it dropped for ourselves
<Mez> PriceChild, *confused*
<Mez> Freenode = drop nicks
<Dave2> It's not something that I imagine would be dropped as any other expired nick, due to its former status (the 60 days isn't a hard cutoff point - we still have an element of judgement in there), but I imagine it would be droppable for official Ubuntu purposes once expired. (Don't quote me on this, this is just what I'd believe to be the case - it's not a decision a single person would be likely to make.)
<Dave2> and I'm in Reading until...Thursday
<Dave2> Tomorrow's results day, so I get to spend all day being depressed about how badly I did. *nod*
<Mez> Dave2, regarding the nick, thats what I assumed
<Mez> and damn - was gonna ask if you wanted a drink on thursday
<Dave2> I'll be back by the 30th anyway, since that's when work starts.
<Mez> lol - yeah - but thats too late anyways
<Mez> will really want a drink on thursday one way or another
<Dave2> ah, right - yeah, I'm going to be gone.
<Mez> :(
<jpds>  FloodBot1 is having fun
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, nothing apt could do could confuse me as much as what yum does on my fedora machine at work
<jpds> flooders in #u
<jpds> woo, reinforcements
 * jpds hugs nickrud and Jack_Sparrow 
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<nickrud> hey, I'm just passing thru for a few minutes ;)
<jpds> nickrud: well, seeing a familiar nick around is better than thinking: "Crap, I'm the only one around!"
<nickrud> jpds lol, I do relate ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-18
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops help
<ubottu> Factoid ops help not found
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: fixed it
<Jack_Sparrow> What did I do?
<Pici> Set a channel password
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec..   I want to figure this out
<Jack_Sparrow> pici   this is what I tried  /mode #ubuntu +kb *!*@bas13-toronto12-1167983664.dsl.bell.ca
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, kick doesnt have a mode
<Jack_Sparrow> got it..
<Pici> What client do you use?
<Pici> irc client
<Jack_Sparrow> xchat script
<Pici> Ah... xchat...
<Jack_Sparrow> It was my goof.. thanks for fixing it so quick
<Pici> I was going to say, I have a nice set of aliases for irssi to do those sorts of channel things
<Jack_Sparrow> I may hit you up and try irissi
<Dave2> I have an xchat script to do things like that
<Pici> !chanserv.py
<ubottu> http://kaarsemaker.net/software/chanserv/
 * Dave2 's just has /nickq (nick-based quiet), /hostq (host-based quiet), /cgiq (CGI:IRC and now mibbit quiet), /cgib (CGI:IRC ban), and /r (cmode +rR). Somewhat less fully featured.
<Jack_Sparrow> I got that script...  but I was trying to change a mute to a ban and messed up.. badly..
<Dave2> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> Does the script have a way to change a mute to a ban..
<bazhang> not worse than banning most of canada :) (I did that second day as op)
<Jack_Sparrow> Both users were probably upset
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<stdin> you could do /cs u <user> then /cs kb user, but to option to automatically change a mute to ban
<stdin> (as mutes are bans anyway)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ah.. that would be easier
<Pici> bazhang: did anyone notice?
 * Dave2 misses the days when quiets were cmode +q
<bazhang> Pici, I think om-paul fixed if I recall correctly :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I cant believe not a single comment or complaint..  I was ready for the firing squad
<Pici> We all make mistakes
<Pici> I've seen people accidentally clear out the ban list... twice
<Jack_Sparrow> At first that is what I thought I had done..  It was my first horrifying thought
<Jack_Sparrow> and the first thing I checked
<Pici> Nah, it would have been a lot more noisy than that
<bazhang> I once gave chanops to a troll who came in-->that was a scary moment
<bazhang> tried to op and k at the same time
<Jack_Sparrow> thats a typo that would haunt you for awhile
<bazhang> hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> MY heart is still pounding..
<Pici> I remember being completely overwhelemed before we had the floodbots and had a dcc exploit...
<bazhang> the floodbots and chanserv.py/pl do make it much easier though
<Jack_Sparrow> So did ompaul fix it? or did you fix it Pici.. I want to know who I need to be buying drinks for tonight
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Tonight? I fixed it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ah.. thanks...  All I could think to do is come in here and yell..
<Pici> I happened to be looking at the channel when you did it, and figured you didnt do it on purpose
<Jack_Sparrow> You got that right.... I'mm gonna take 5 thanks .... alot
 * mneptok whispers "that's two worda" O:)
<mneptok> sorry, pet peeve.
<bazhang> alot.
<Pici> a lot
<mneptok> alittle
<bazhang> awholelottalove
<mneptok> *sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemp*
<bazhang> anyone been to ##politics ? that is a scary #norules channel.
<Pici> not lately...
<nalioth> bazhang: #politics was recently shut down.  all the vermin moved to ##politics
<nalioth> bazhang: /lastlog nalioth
<mneptok> bazhang: i idle in #gouge_my_eyes_out instead
<bazhang> nalioth, #politics was worse? hard to imagine..
<nalioth> bazhang: #politics was a place you would not ever want to be in (if you had the least shred of moral fiber in you)
<nalioth> and since #politics was closed, all those immoral folks moved to ##politics and infested it
<Pici> At least there are no bots in there....
<bazhang> I spent like twenty minutes in there, and it was nasty.
<nalioth> Pici: au contraire, mon ami
<nickrud> maybe ##politics should be a black hole ...
<nickrud> http://controversy.wearscience.com/design/geocentric/
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, diceman said: ubottu: the channel is often dead here
<Jack_Sparrow> Nickrud..  Politics where everyone is automatically muted
<nalioth> Pici: there have been bots in #politics before.  you definitely didn't want to be there for their performance
<nickrud> lol Jack_Sparrow now I'm even more glad I stick with seveas's chanserv.py ;p
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> It wasnt the script.. It was all my mistake
<bazhang> BUBOY, how may we assist you.
<BUBOY> hi, how do i mount /root partition
<bazhang> BUBOY, this is not a support channel.
<BUBOY> ok sorry
<bazhang> BUBOY, you need to ask in #ubuntu and /part here
<Javid> I've been banned for about three months, give or take, can I get an ETA on this?
<flaccid> user greeg is spamming urls in channels, including ubuntu ones, just letting you know for ban..
<Jack_Sparrow> pici help
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<flaccid> i guess the response here is not great :)
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: what's going on?
<Jack_Sparrow> I tried the command they gave me earlier..   /cs u nick
<jrib> 3eh?
<flaccid> well if nobody wants to ack it, i'll just ping ops if he spams again
<nickrud> very wierd action in #ubuntu with /cs u afallenhope
<Jack_Sparrow> This is supposed to unmute ?          /cs u afallenhope
<nickrud> yes, removes bans
<stdin> u removes mutes and bans
<Jack_Sparrow> <stdin> you could do /cs u <user>            Why did I get all of that spam in channel
<stdin> hmm? what spam?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nickrud           did you see what I saw>
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow I got 5 ops before the unban worked, then one deop
<Jack_Sparrow> I got the entire banlist in my screen
<stdin> that didn't get sent to the channel
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks god
<Jack_Sparrow> scarred the heck out of me
<Jack_Sparrow> I got 300 lines of  * #ubuntu Banlist: Fri Jun  6 03:29:56 PAPATYA ballard.freenode.net
<Jack_Sparrow> * #ubuntu Banlist: Fri Jun  6 03:29:56 *PAPATYA* ballard.freenode.net
<Jack_Sparrow> * #ubuntu Banlist: Fri Jun  6 03:29:56 mustafa43_ ballard.freenode.net
<stdin> that would happen if you set mode (+|-)b without an arg
<stdin> ie: /mode #ubuntu +b    would print the ban list
<Jack_Sparrow> I have not made any changes to the script and /cs u nick is all I used.
<stdin> maybe some strange lag from your +kb
<Jack_Sparrow> Not that I dont deserve it..  as long as it didnt show in the channel
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud you had to get ops 5 times to unban?  what was that about?
<stdin> chanserv being funny probably
<nickrud> or maybe some new interaction between the new freenode services and the script?
<Jack_Sparrow> did freenode services just change?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow chanserv op'ed me 5 times before unbanning , and then deoping me
<nickrud> so I've been told
<nickrud> from what to what, I'm clueless
<Jack_Sparrow> I saw that yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok.. I am a bit paranoid after my goof earlier
<nickrud> heh. First few times I used the script, I checked it twice or more before hitting enter.
<nalioth> services was upgraded: http://blog.freenode.net/
<Jack_Sparrow> If I were to /cs u nickrud   I wonder if it would do the same thing again..
<Jack_Sparrow> That should be a safe command to try right?
<stdin> should be ok to run it
<Jack_Sparrow> Same thing.. I get spammed with the whole ban list
<Jack_Sparrow> But at least it didnt show in the channel
<stdin> what version of the script do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> Not very old
<nickrud> I can't type in the channel!!!!
<nickrud> psych
<Jack_Sparrow> I m gonna hurt you
<nickrud> gotta come up to LA to do that :)
<stdin> I have 1.0.8 and don't get that
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont see a version number on mine.. upgrading now
<stdin> it's the __module_version__ value, after all the comments
<Jack_Sparrow> got it.. 105
<Jack_Sparrow> installing 1.08 now
<Jack_Sparrow> I have 1.08 in /home/jack/.xchat2     restarted xchat            and I still get spam when I          /cs u nickrud
<Myrtti> GODDAMN - TO BE SOLD - GUINEAPIGS
<nickrud> I can't ... nah, won't work twice
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti I hear they are good with a little wine sauce
<nickrud> roasted in cocoa leaf/mud case works really well
<Jack_Sparrow> I have the right script          1.0.8       and I still get the error...     on a gutsy box....  will try another later this week.
<Myrtti> hhhmmmm sounds like a plan
<Myrtti> you think cilantro and chili would be good?
<Myrtti> perhaps some nice Peruvian or Chilean Red?
<nalioth> <mumble>irssi</mumble> Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrrrrgh
<Jack_Sparrow> I will check it out later....  I need to get cleaned up for dinner
<nickrud> Myrtti http://www.flickr.com/photos/cookingdiva/62203219/
<Myrtti> nickrud: I'll print that and show to ghem
<Myrtti> them, even
<Myrtti> I've already told Laku I'll have him castrated.
<Myrtti> losing valuables bigger than his brains - for that reason I guess - doesn't seem to intimidate
 * nickrud wonders at people who verbally threaten animals, expecting results ;)
<Myrtti> :->
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud they understand the tone if not the words
<Myrtti> AHAIHIH http://loscuatroojos.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/formal-apology.jpg
<Myrtti> that should be on the frontpage of the bantracker as an html form
<nickrud> need to print up a few of those with technical pre filled
<Myrtti> :-D
<nickrud> someone would be offended, bet on that
<Hobbsee> anything interesting happen?
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: is that available in PDF format too?
<nickrud> you know, that is the proper way to apologize, even if it is provided in a joking manner
<mneptok> LP is back
<Myrtti> nickrud: indeed
<Jack_Sparrow> THat form is too funny.. I will put it to use asap
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: perhaps I'll do a LaTeX version? OOOOOOHHH OOOOHHH suits you sir.
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: That could work too.
<ubottu> Gun_Smoke called the ops in #ubuntu (Chronic)
<tonyyarusso> ... he's only three minutes late.
<Myrtti> where the hell did he go
<Jack_Sparrow> nalioth sudo apt-get install irssi       in progress....
<Myrtti> have irssi-scripts too
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: auto_bleh.pl is the inspiration for chanserv.py  ( You'll have to google it or get someone to link it to you )
<Myrtti> oh dear lord how am I going to pull this day through
<Hobbsee> by going mad.
<ajmitch> I wish I had that option
<Myrtti> it was borderlining that on Monday when Windows XP decided to go BSOD on me in Virtualbox four times in a row
<Hobbsee> that shouldn't send you mad.
<Hobbsee> that shouldn't even make you surprised.
<Hobbsee> you should be feeling resignation over that - "oh sigh, it's happened again"
<Myrtti> I've just given up. I can't understand why they picked me to do development with C# and C++ on Visual Studio and XP and even package it with InstallShield
<Myrtti> come hell and high water, everything is going to be ****ed anyway
<Myrtti> no, just can't get it
<mneptok> Myrtti: but without MS devtools, how will you "proactively leverage your existing technology assets to build a new developmental paradigm?!?!?!"
 * nickrud is now certain that mneptok is some anagram for a daemon
<Hobbsee> mneptok: amateur.
 * Myrtti slaps mneptok around a bit with Microsoft Visual Studio help page printout
<mneptok> Myrtti: see? sharp.
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: I can see the long term benefits of your solution
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Myrtti> it would justify me strangling mneptok with a cat6
<Myrtti> >__<
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> don't strangle mneptok.  he's useful.
<mneptok> (don't be aroused ... don't be aroused ....)
<Myrtti> handy to have around, eh
 * Hobbsee beats mneptok with a stick.
<mneptok> fail.
<Myrtti> he'll like that
<mneptok> *sigh*
<Myrtti> ^
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: at least in terms of UDS and representing it, yes.
<Hobbsee> yeah well
<Myrtti> mmmm chocolate
<Hobbsee> where?!?!
<ajmitch> bad Myrtti, you said a naughty word
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: go make coffee.
<Myrtti> on the floor, dropped from my chocolate cookies, stuck on my socks.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: actually I'll just head out for a couple of minutes & get some more caffeine :)
<Hobbsee> heh
 * Myrtti notes she lives in a guinea pigsty
 * mneptok lives in a time of his own
<mneptok> which explains the lack of flush toilets
<nalioth> 'guinea pigsty'  < that certainly brings a lot of the animal kingdom to mind
<nalioth> guinea fowl, guinea pigs, regular pigs . . .
<ajmitch> yay, caffeine again
 * ajmitch makes sure to keep it away from Hobbsee 
 * Hobbsee isn't so interested in the caffeine
<ajmitch> how about the chocolate I got as well?
<mneptok> Hobbsee: oh, BTW, i painted racing stripes on The Long Pointy Stick Of DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
 * Myrtti pokes ajmitch with a stick
 * Myrtti winks at Hobbsee 
<mneptok> Hobbsee: i tried to make speed holes, but my teeth started to hurt
<Myrtti> you catch the chocolate if he drops it?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: oh did you now?
 * Hobbsee washes the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™
<Hobbsee> there we are.  all gone.
<ajmitch> Myrtti: Hobbsee will have to get here fast then
<mneptok> :(
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: that you no longer have, yes.
 * Hobbsee munches on it
<mneptok> all my fingerpaints, washed away like my tears
<ajmitch> sif
 * Myrtti pokes ajmitch again with a stick
<Myrtti> get me some too
<ajmitch> shan't
 * Myrtti pokes ajmitch with a pink fluffy pen of poking
<ajmitch> now that could hurt
 * ajmitch wonders if it's as bad as Hobbsee's stick of slightly annoying consequences?
<Hobbsee> likely.
<ajmitch> not as bad as sharp fingernails, I'm sure :P
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2200866397/
<Myrtti> you be the judge
<Myrtti> it's got some sparkling stuff on the tassel too
<Myrtti> which unfortunately doesn't show up in the photo
<ajmitch> difference is, I suspect Hobbsee is a bit closer to where I live
<Myrtti> that can be arranged
<Myrtti> GO GET ME CHOCOLATE
<Myrtti> GROAR
<ajmitch> sorry, I ate it
<Myrtti> :-o
<Myrtti> bad mistake.
<ajmitch> I've made worse & lived
<ajmitch> heck, I even met mneptok
 * mneptok wriggles
<Myrtti> MEOW. http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=486156
<ubottu> Debian bug 486156 in wnpp "ITP: irssi-plugin-otr -- Adds off-the-record messaging support to irssi" [Wishlist,Open]
 * ajmitch blinks
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> omg, I'd die for a donut
 * Hobbsee kills Myrtti
<Myrtti> thanks
 * Hobbsee hands out donuts to everyone else.
<ajmitch> thanks Hobbsee
<Myrtti> I thought I hated SuSE. I do. Using Windows just reminds me I hate Windows much, much, MUCH MUCH more.
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<nickrud> but windows loves you Myrtti , don't kick it ;(
<Myrtti> if you just had heard the phonecall with jussi01 few minutes ago
<Myrtti> I just cursed more than I've cursed aloud in six past months combined
<wgrant> Windows' commandline sucks beyond belief.
 * Myrtti larts wgrant with InstallShield's InstallShield installator software installator
<wgrant> Isn't everything Microsoft® Windows® Installer® these days?
<Myrtti> WHO CARES? ITS A POS ANYWAY?!?!?!!
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> Like FAT.
<wgrant> FAT is so fragile and hard to recover. Guess what I've been doing for a couple of days.
 * nickrud thinks Myrtti needs a different job
<Hobbsee> wgrant: at least you werent' dealing with floppy disks or so.
<Myrtti> nickrud: no, I need another project
<nickrud> cassette machine on my first ibm ;)
<nickrud> and punch cards!! One week turnaround!! That's programming, kids
<Myrtti> also: heap of money, a dummy female guinea pig decoy with the correct hormones to fool the big idiot of a guinea pig, drivers licence, car.
<Myrtti> thanks
<nickrud> I'll petition the spagetti monster for you Myrtti
<Myrtti> hopefully I die because the milk in my coffee is gone bad.
<Myrtti> nickrud: thanks, I know Gaia wouldn't mind.
 * Myrtti grumbles
<nickrud> heck, they date :)
<Myrtti> ♥
<Myrtti> "Today on Oprah - FSM and Gaia - happy couple - sizzling sex"
<Myrtti> ::rolleyes
<elky_work> Myrtti: i'd watch that just to see FSM jump on a couch.
<Myrtti> EXCUSE WHILE I CURSE
<Myrtti> WHY THE FUCK do the neighbours have to DRILL now?
<tonyyarusso> Because it's 1:30 AM.  Obviously.
 * Myrtti larts tonyyarusso with EEST
 * tonyyarusso counterlarts with OEEST
<tonyyarusso> Apparently now we're French navigators with extra vowels.
<Myrtti> 2008-06-18 09:30:19
<tonyyarusso> sounds like a lovely time to drill
<Myrtti> it is
<Myrtti> except that it REALLY pisses me off.
<Myrtti> and there they go again
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (ME_IS_ME_N_YOU)
<Myrtti> WTF
<Myrtti> 09:53  jgoo> Myrtti, cool. But seriously, asl? ;-) *takes off robe and wizard hat*
<Myrtti> jgoss: 09:57  jgoo> Myrtti, bash.org should be required reading for all irc chans !
<ikonia> he's just being stupid
<Myrtti> sidenote: I've of course read that bash quote
<Myrtti> mind if I banforward him here?
<Myrtti> I'd really, really want to bite his head off
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: banforward to ##moderation or something, and do it there, perhaps.
<Myrtti> sorry, too late. put it already to here
<Mez> Myrtti, cast anti-hormonal-geek level 4?
<Mez> Myrtti, where was that?
<Myrtti> #ubuntu
 * Myrtti enters kill mode
<Myrtti> ok, I'm seriously getting so angry there's bound to be collateral damage if I'm given the ops tools
<Myrtti> there
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> better to part here too...
 * jussi01 walks in reads backscroll and laughs a little...
<jussi01> poor myrtti
<ikonia> stand by in #ubuntu lease
<jussi01> ikonia: watching
<ikonia> blankhead will be trouble
<ikonia> ahh good
<ikonia> well, there you go
<jussi01> lets see if he calms down
 * Hobbsee wonders if this guy is a troll, or just an idiot.
<ikonia> ok enough n oe
<ikonia> now
<ikonia> it's getting old
<wgrant> Danke Hobbsee.
<ikonia> thanks
<jussi01> he was just an idiot getting pissed off
<ikonia> the myspace thing was probably flash failing
<Hobbsee> i'm interested how he's going to get better support in vista, though
<ikonia> if he'd shut up we could have tested that
<Hobbsee> they don't have an irc channel.
<wgrant> ikonia: NO YOUR WRONG ITS UBUNTU
<ikonia> clearly
<jussi01> yeah, the thing was he didnt shut up
<ikonia> oh he's back
<Hobbsee> he's back, yeah
<wgrant> Not for long.
<Hobbsee> jussio1: i'm doubting the guy wants help - at least not today.
<jussi01> I forwarding him here
<Hobbsee> i doubt it'll help, but go ahead.
 * Hobbsee hopes he doesn't get unbanned, just by complaining a whole lot more.
<jpds> "<@Hobbsee> blankhead_: i use rtorrent." <- rock on!
<jussi01> Hobbsee: I just want to see if we can educate him a bit - if we just ban them then they get bitter and turn really bad
<Hobbsee> jpds: well, i do it on my server, mostly.  which has no X.
<jussi01> He wasnt a troll, just annoyed IMHO
<jpds> Hobbsee: same like me.
<Hobbsee> hm, that factoid changed.
<wgrant> Isn't the correct capitalisation 'Wine'?
<Hobbsee> unsure
 * jussi01 didnt think so
<wgrant> Their website is covered with it.
<Hobbsee> [18:49] <Jockeo> Where can I read about why firefox 3.0 doesn't work optimally on gutsy gibbon, and how it is specifically designed for hardy?
<Hobbsee> i hate these kinds of user questions
<Hobbsee> i always just want to go "pebkac.  works for me."
<wgrant> My fault, sorry.
<bazhang> please join #ubuntu-grammar :)
<wgrant> bazhang: I think you should get rid of him.
<wgrant> Oh, too late.
<bazhang> hehe
<jpds> bazhang: there's no one there..
<bazhang> jpds, that was an attempt at humor; someone in #ubuntu wanted help with his english hw
<jpds> there's ##english
<bazhang> good call!
 * jussi01 rolls eyes at baron1984 in -motu
<wgrant> bazhang: Does he know to look in NM?
<bazhang> wgrant, dont think he knows english very well tbh
<wgrant> bazhang: Makes sense.
<jpds> jussi01: What's wrong with him?
<wgrant> Can we pllllease have an auto-kb on 'checkinstall' in #ubuntu-motu?
<jpds> jussi01: Ah, I see now.
<PriceChild> "blindingly fast performance." - mozilla's description of one of firefox 3's assets
<PriceChild> Imagine if that were true....
<wgrant> PriceChild: It's a whole lot faster than Firefox 2.
<wgrant> Not that that's saying much.
<PriceChild> no i mean literally....
<PriceChild> if it blinded you from being so fast
<PriceChild> There's a way I can use my touchpad to (what I think is) middle click.
<PriceChild> close tabs etc. and its just annoying as it happens when I don't mean it to, and can't figure out how to do it
<Hobbsee> click both buttons?
<Hobbsee> (the ones below the touchpad?)
<wgrant> PriceChild: Two-fingered tap.
<wgrant> Three-fingered is right-click.
<wgrant> I can't live without either.
<PriceChild> aha!
<PriceChild> whoa that's so cool :)
<PriceChild> for small values of cool
<wgrant> Synaptics can do a lot of really cool stuff.
<wgrant> Like circular scrolling.
<PriceChild> I guess there's no way I can stop doing it though... touchpad just gets confused :/ I thought perhaps it was something to do with where i was tapping.
<PriceChild> Yep tried circular scrolling, wasn't for me
<wgrant> PriceChild: Ah, yes. That could be it.
<wgrant> 20:00:38 < monster1g> is ubuntu an free BSD x86?
<wgrant> 20:00:38 < monster1g> is ubuntu an free BSD x86?
<wgrant> 20:00:38 < monster1g> is ubuntu an free BSD x86?
<wgrant> Argh.
<wgrant> WTF
<wgrant> OK.
<wgrant> That worked.
<wgrant> Middle-clicking seems to be in the top-right by default.
<wgrant> I just accidentally hit it while pondering what it could be.
<PriceChild> so it is....
<PriceChild> but the thumb i use for the mouse is always nearest the top right :( I guess that's a feature though
<PriceChild> thanks wgrant  :)
 * PriceChild returns to imagining the 5 million people blinded
<wgrant> It appears I normally sit just millimetres below the critical point.
<wgrant> Heh.
<elkbuntu> some touchpads are really quite crap
<elkbuntu> as in, oversensitive or dumb as a mullet
<PriceChild> I love how firefox remembers which tab you were on when you close the current one.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Kartagis said: !no tr is Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, Turkce yardim ya da geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Mez> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Mez> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Mez> !tr is =~ s/yada/ya da/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Mez said: !tr is =~ s/yada/ya da/
<Mez> @login
<ubottu> Mez: The operation succeeded.
<Mez> !tr is =~ s/yada/ya da/
<ubottu> I know nothing about tr is yet, Mez
<Mez> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Mez> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBot
<Mez> !-bot
<ubottu> bot has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:41:01 - last edited by stdin on 2008-06-15 08:18:29
<stdin> why does that keep happening?
<Mez> no idea
<Mez> !bot-#kubuntu
<ubottu> Factoid bot-#kubuntu not found
<Mez> !bot-#kubuntu is <reply> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBot
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Mez
<stdin> I set it to $chan, and it worked, then it seems to get stuck for some reason
<Mez> !bot is <reply> Hi! I'm $chan's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBot
<stdin> it was set to #ubuntu-ops when I changed it
<ubottu> But bot already means something else!
<Mez> !no, bot is <reply> Hi! I'm $chan's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBot
<ubottu> I'll remember that Mez
<Mez> !no, bot is <reply> Hi! I'm $chan's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubotu
<Mez> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubotu
<Mez> !forget bot-#kubuntu
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Mez
<stdin> why /Ubotu ?
<Mez> cause Ubuntubot != work
<Mez> !no, tr is <reply> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Mez
<stdin> UbuntuBots
<stdin> probably cut off the s last time
<Mez> !no, bot is <reply> Hi! I'm $chan's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubottu> I'll remember that Mez
<Mez> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mez> !tell Kartagis about tr
<Mez> stdin, possibly someone changed it in #kubuntu - but their client replaced $chan?
<stdin> says I was the last to edit it, and I tested it in #kubuntu, #ubuntu-bots and /msg, all worked
<stdin> !-bot
<ubottu> bot has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:41:01 - last edited by Mez on 2008-06-18 14:31:59
<stdin> so I was definitely the last person to edit it before you
<Mez> weirdness
<Mez> maybe it tried to normalise the database or soemthig ?
<stdin> shouldn't do, !hi still works
<Mez> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops!
<Mez> !-hi
<ubottu> hi aliases: howdy, hello, hey, welcome - added by Seveas on 2006-07-11 17:20:25
<stdin> maybe the ' has something to do with it
<Mez> dunno, doubt it
<Mez> !stringchantest is <reply> {$chan}foo
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> !stringchantest
<ubottu> {#ubuntu-ops}foo
<Mez> !forget stringchantest
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Mez
<Mez> !stringchantest is <reply> $chanfoo
<ubottu> But stringchantest already means something else!
<Mez> !no, stringchantest is <reply> $chanfoo
<ubottu> I know nothing about stringchantest yet, Mez
<stdin> you have to !unforget it
<Mez> BUG!
<Mez> !unforget stringchantest
<ubottu> I suddenly remember stringchantest again, Mez
<stdin> old bug
<Mez> !no, stringchantest is <reply> $chanfoo
<ubottu> I'll remember that Mez
<Mez> !stringchantest is <reply> $chanfoo
<ubottu> But stringchantest already means something else!
<Mez> !stringchantest
<ubottu> #ubuntu-opsfoo
<Mez> looks like just a replace then, rather than an eval at least
<Mez> !forget stringchantest
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Mez
<stdin> it is
 * Mez hasn't looked at the code in a while
<stdin> but it shouldn't actually touch the database
<Mez> indeed
<Mez> is there a way to get the raw code of a factoid?
<stdin> from sqlite on the command-line
<stdin> sqlite ubuntu.db "SELECT value FROM facts WHERE name = 'bot'"
<stdin> <reply> Hi! I'm $chan's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> Mez: if you look on the factoids website it has it also
<jussi01> ie the tinyurl above
<Mez> ah true
<jussi01> :)
<Mez> stdin, I meant a command from the bot
<stdin> not that I know of
<Hobbsee> wgrant: hurrah, sanity in -motu
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Hm?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: no more baron
 * PriceChild sighs at the baron
<PriceChild> has been complaining on the forums also
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Ah.
<Hobbsee> heh
<ubottu> In ubottu, bakersfieldboy said: what is ubottu
 * wgrant is currently being insane and helping in #ubuntu.
<jussi01> wgrant: you are always insane, whats the difference? :P :P
<Hobbsee> wgrant: dude, fix bugs instead.
<Hobbsee> do something more useful
<wgrant> jussi01: True, true.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Perhaps.
<jussi01> doh, dog wants out, brb
 * wgrant locks jussi01 with said dog.
 * jussi01 eats wgrant
<Hobbsee> ugh.  he's back
<jussi01> who? me?
<Hobbsee> no, not you
<Hobbsee> baron.
<jussi01> Hrm, does anyone else see the irony in Dax's planet post?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: :) was getting worried for a min :P
<Hobbsee> dax?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: see planet
<jussi01> 2nd post down?
<jrib> "blogged with the flock broweser" :)
<jussi01> jrib: :D
<Hobbsee> jussi01: i presume you mean the 5th one down.
<Hobbsee> ah yes.  heheh
<jussi01> Hobbsee: oh, more have come since I looked then
<PriceChild> i like this week's xkcd
<Jack_Sparrow> I installed irssi and the lack of formatting and color gives me a headache ...
<Jack_Sparrow> I am trying some scripts to help my old eyes...
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: check out nm.pl
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: by the way, weechat looks nicer ootb
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib the only reason for switching was a better script for -ops
<jrib> ah, well weechat doesn't have one (yet)
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: nm.pl, adv_windowlist.pl, botcommands.pl were the most useful to me.  botcommands.pl gives you ubotto autocompletion :)
<jpds> auto_bleh.pl is the best
<jrib> oh yes, that too
<PriceChild> what is adv_windowslist.pl ?
<PriceChild> nm.pl?
<jrib> adv_windowlist.pl gives you a list of windows with activity by name instead of just number
<PriceChild> not for me
<jrib> nm.pl does nick colors and aligning
<PriceChild> i've had to put my act bar on a new line as it is
<PriceChild> i always wanted to get alignments when i made the move from xchat, but gave up on hacky solutions
<PriceChild> just living with colour atm
<jpds> jrib: format_identify.pl also gives nick colours.
<jrib> but doesn't align!
<Jack_Sparrow> where do I get nm
<jrib> the alignment makes it a lot easier to irc imo, I can't stand default irssi because of it
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: http://scripts.irssi.org/
<jpds> Jack_Sparrow: http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/nm.pl
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<jpds> <             LMJ > - hmmm
<jrib> yeah, it becomes stupid if someone has a really long nick
<jrib> you can set a limit
<Jack_Sparrow> I know I should leave on parts and joins but for now how can I turn them off
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: /ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS    iirc
<Jack_Sparrow> What about auto joining ubunt etc.. do I just /save once I get it where I want it
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: http://irssi.org/documentation/startup#c1
<Jack_Sparrow> I have been reading most of the irssi site this am
<jrib> that gets you setup
<Jack_Sparrow> YEp.. that will get me started
<jpds> jrib: hmm, now I come out as: " <            jpds > " - even when I have the script off
<jrib> jpds: weird
<jrib> brianherman: you need to change your quit message
<brianherman> hunh?
<brianherman> whats wrong
<jrib> 11:06 <-- brianherman (n=brianher@c-71-228-37-14.hsd1.il.comcast.net) has left
<jrib>           #ubuntu ("<tatclass> YOU ALL SUCK DICK")
<brianherman> oh
<brianherman> sorry
<jrib> I guess it's better
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: thanks I have a semi useable irssi and getting better fast...
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for leaving in a rush.. I had no choice...
<ikonia> screen -r
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
 * jpds prefers screen -r -D
 * Myrtti prefers screen -DrU
<Myrtti> (on linux), on her mobile or on Windows screen -Dr, if need to be on multiple computers, screen -x
 * Daviey uses,
<Daviey> #!/bin/sh
<Daviey> autossh -t user@irssi_in_screen_server "screen -drx"
<Daviey> called "irc" in /usr/local/bin
<Daviey> wow, i'm lazy
<Myrtti> why drx?
 * Myrtti is confused
<Daviey> erk, i use -dr or -xr - not both, sorry
<jpds> I hope /bin/sh points to /usr/bin/zsh
<Daviey> $ ls -l /bin/sh
<Daviey> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-03-01 09:50 /bin/sh -> bash
<jpds> Epic fail.
<Myrtti> I don't want to get used to a shell that isn't necessarily there by default
<Daviey> well bash is now non standard :(
<Myrtti> oh?
<Myrtti> I've not heard this
<Daviey> jpds: i tried ksh for a while, but still kept going back to bash
<Daviey> Myrtti: yeah, standard install /bin/sh is dash :(
<Myrtti> oh, right.
<Myrtti> we had some difficulties with bash gutsy vs. bash hardy
<Myrtti> "we" == the work project I worked before this and for which I made a wicked cool bash-script
<Daviey> well when it changed, lots of shell scripts broke.
<Daviey> i've not seen the speed advantage of dash that was promised.
<Myrtti> Daviey: it was #!/bin/bash already
<Myrtti> I needed the arrays
<Daviey> I found "read" works totally different under dash, which killed lots of my scripts
<Myrtti> but anyway, it's nice to fiddle with commandline again for a while
<Myrtti> I've been living in Windows purgatory the whole day
<Daviey> :(
<jpds> Daviey: sudo apt-get install zsh and copy and paste this to gedit (don't wget it breaks it) and save as: .zshrc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21208/plain/
<Daviey> wilco
<jpds> after that: "zsh" and tell me what you think.
<hotpocket> Ok I'm still not unbanned from #ubuntu, whats the deal
<hotpocket> I should have been unbanned 2 days ago
<Daviey> jpds: food time, be back soon
<ikonia> I think someone said come back in two days to discuss it
<jpds> Daviey: bon appetit
<ikonia> not your unbanned in two days
<Jack_Sparrow> conner freenode set it.. ours was removed.
<ompaul> @btlogin
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, hang on
<ompaul> !btlogin
<ompaul> ?
<ubottu> Factoid btlogin not found
<ompaul> @btlogin
<ompaul> jussi01, ^^
<ompaul> what I am doing worng
<ompaul> wrong
<hotpocket> ikonia: jack_sparrow said somene was going to unban me
<ikonia> well Jack_Sparrow's here
<ompaul> hotpocket, ok so ehh why is ASL offtopic in a ubuntu channel?
<ompaul> any ubuntu channel?
<hotpocket> what?
<jussi01> ompaul: are you not getting a pm?
<ompaul> jussi01, a little slow today
<jussi01> ompaul: ahh,  ok
<ompaul> hotpocket, ok so ehh why is ASL offtopic in a ubuntu channel?
<ompaul> hotpocket, seems like a reasonable question to me
<hotpocket> I really don't understand what you mean, I'm a bit tired right now
<ompaul> hotpocket, perhaps you should come back when you are feeling fresh and awake?
<ompaul> irc and being tired tend to lead to mistakes
<ompaul> hotpocket, read these logs
<ompaul> 2008-06-12T02:09:36 <connor> could someone unban gmrghost?
<ompaul> 2008-06-12T02:09:49 <__mikem> connor: why should we?
<ompaul> 2008-06-12T02:09:54 <connor> because hes my friend
<ompaul> 2008-06-12T02:10:00 <connor> and his brother was doing that shit from last night
<ompaul> 2008-06-12T02:10:07 <connor> swear
<ompaul> 2008-06-12T02:10:12 * __mikem wonders when friend started to = clone
<ompaul> 2008-06-12T02:10:19 <connor> we arent gonna spam again
<hotpocket> >____>
<ompaul> hotpocket, you have to explain to me why
<hotpocket> Explain why what?
<ompaul> ooh I up very quickly
<ompaul> hotpocket, ok did you read the guidelines and the code of conduct?
 * ompaul notes this is called changing tack
<ompaul> I'll take that as a no
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ompaul> hotpocket, read those
<ompaul> both of them bookmark them if you have to
<ompaul> and come back to them
<ompaul> read them
<ompaul> then come back to us
<ompaul> ok?
<ompaul> hotpocket, ?
<ompaul> hotpocket, I guess you are afk so I will help you here with a removal and both urls in the remove
<hotpocket> no im not afk
<hotpocket> I was getting to the suse live cd download page
<ompaul> hotpocket, I really don't mind what you are doing
<ompaul> if you are here you should concentrate on being here
<ompaul> so here you go
<hotpocket> Ok
<hotpocket> So uh, back to what I was saying, am I getting unbanned from #ubuntu, yes or no
<hotpocket> Thats the whole point of me being here
<jussi01> hotpocket: If you want to be unbanned, I suggest you listen to ompaul
<hotpocket> Ok
<ompaul> hotpocket,  you have not done me the courtesy of appearing to read what I have bothered with my time to type here
<ompaul> hotpocket, and while I really don't mind that it is an affront to treat others like that
<hotpocket> I'm sorry
<ompaul> hotpocket, so here is what I want you to do read both of these documents:  http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines when you have done that
<ompaul> you can then come in for a chat
<ompaul> and we will see if you get back
 * Myrtti haz drank too much caffeine. watch out
<hotpocket> I'm reading it
<ompaul> ohh noew
<ompaul> hotpocket, not now
<ompaul> come back after you have read them
<ompaul> and worked out what it is we really take as serious
<ompaul> hotpocket, care to part until you have read them?
<hotpocket> sure
<ompaul> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> HE has been asked a few times to read those.. perhaps this time he will
<hotpocket> I'm back
<Myrtti> so we see
<ompaul> so did you read them both?
 * ompaul wonders
<ompaul> ikonia, please check your pm
<ikonia> doing so
<ompaul> hotpocket, really dude
<ompaul> I asked you a question
<ompaul> you seem to be more interested in something else
<ompaul> I am not interested in hard work
<ompaul> and you are making it hard for someone to work with you cos your not actually engaging them when you turn up
<ompaul> so please come back in two days and we will review it again thans
<ompaul> thanks
<Myrtti>     ggggggggggyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyuuuuu ~~~~c~ c~m~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<jussi01> Myrtti: was that Laku?
<Myrtti> say hello to Alex :-)
 * Myrtti zooms her Terminator so Alex can read you better
 * jussi01 goes to bed
<Jack_Sparrow>  Should we do something about this guys part msg    n=Tophat@fpal5-a01.peop.tds.net* Tophat has quit ("Fucking n00bs")
<Myrtti> just ask him nicely next time you see him to change it
<Daviey> jpds: I'm liking the tab completion
<ompaul> forward him here and put that message in the comment
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, ^^
<Myrtti> jussi01: nini
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul Would you mind doing that.. I dont trust this script yet
<Amaranth> arg
<Daviey> jpds: ooo, nice built in functions
<Amaranth> a long long time ago I was looking for jend.a and I added a freenode watch and I don't know how to get rid of it now
<Amaranth> so it keeps telling me jend.a is online
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, can yoiu comment the ban please
<Jack_Sparrow> sure
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul I dont see it in the bantracker...
<ompaul> the bot quit I wonder if it missed it
<ompaul> I will undo it and do it again whoohooo
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, I did it and commented it :)
<Jack_Sparrow> We both commented it
<Jack_Sparrow> Doh
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> no problemo
<Myrtti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMsGpRSdB80
<Daviey> Jack_Sparrow: You know it's actually on the livecd, if you insert it into a Windows PC?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes I do
<Jack_Sparrow> My personal opinion is that is is the dumbest and most dangerous thing they have done..  I personally lost a windows partition in part because of wubi (earlier version) and I have had this discussion with the author in this channel
<Myrtti> alexsitsfrontpawsonspacebar
<Myrtti> also:eaudeguineapigbabypee
<Myrtti> atleasthediditonmypants
<Daviey> Jack_Sparrow: the author is a /really/ nich chap IMO
<Myrtti> andnotonkeyboard
<Daviey> nice*
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti I thought you had him as a late night snack last night
<Myrtti> breakfast
<nickrud> I gave you a recipe
<Jack_Sparrow> and a great sauce for dipping
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2590275975/
<Myrtti> howcouldIeatsomethingthiscute
<Myrtti> auch
<Myrtti> dontnibblethathard
<nickrud> red eyed possessed rodent
<nalioth> red eyed cuz he's full of marinade, hmm?
<Myrtti> frnrrrrrrrrrd444wyyy111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<Myrtti> he'd like to say his opinion about you
<Myrtti> ^
<nickrud> oh my god, now Myrtti's channeling the evil ;(
<PriceChild> FYI - Disappearing 23th-25th
<ompaul> PriceChild, inclusive?
<ompaul> or as the start of a two week fun time or some such?
<PriceChild> nope, just for those 3 days
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> conference or fun
<ompaul> you may decline to answer ;-)
<PriceChild> I'm beasting some sixth formers over some mountains on a DoE Gold practice.
<Daviey> bully boi!
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> Daviey, shave that beard ;-)
 * ompaul runs
<Daviey> oh not you aswell.. i get that enough in RL
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> Daviey, maybe there is a subliminal message in the verbosity about it
 * ompaul thinks that is enough head wrecking for one day
<ompaul> now to log into work and do some evil stuff that involves adding a lot more forbidden fruit to squid to stop them what would ignore their work and surf
<ompaul> given that some silly footballer and his missus cost me a reasonable percentage of the company pipe
<ompaul> if I could get a squid rule that killed off celebrity sites I would nearly be happy
<Daviey> :(
 * Myrtti huggles ompaul
<ompaul> Daviey, 7megs and two celebrity events and watch the bandwidth disappear
<Daviey> ompaul: how about detect non work traffic, and run it through http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html ? :)
<ompaul> Daviey, ;-)
<ompaul> now that would be good for some of the non work stuff they look at
<ompaul> ;-)zxc
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, basskozz said: ubottu: #5 is alive
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, basskozz said: ubottu: number 5 is alive :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, BCM43 said: no, hardysources is hardysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<nickrud> @btlogin
<nickrud> ubottu no, hardysources is hardysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<ubottu> I'll remember that nickrud
<Seeker`> !hardysources
<ubottu> hardysources is hardysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<Seeker`> ubottu no, hardysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Seeker` said: ubottu no, hardysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<Seeker`> @whoami
<ubottu> Seeker`: I don't recognize you.
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> Seeker`: The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> ubottu no, hardysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<ubottu> I'll remember that Seeker`
<Seeker`> !hardysources
<ubottu> hardysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<Seeker`> ubottu no, hardysources is <reply> In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<Seeker`> ubottu: hardysources is <reply> In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<ubottu> Seeker`: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seeker`> !hardysources is <reply> In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<ubottu> Seeker`: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seeker`> grr
<Seeker`> if someone else would like to fix that
<nickrud> !hardysources
<ubottu> In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<nickrud> Seeker` looks right to me
<Seeker`> hmm, didn't acknowledge the request for the "is <reply>" one
<nickrud> nice to learn that one, could you do this one as well, I tried it a while back
<nickrud> !gutsysources
<ubottu> gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<Seeker`> ubottu no, gutsysources is <reply> In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<ubottu> I'll remember that Seeker`
<Seeker`> !gutsysources
<ubottu> In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<nickrud> ohh, so skilled ;)
<Seeker`> :D
<nickrud> and thanks
<Seeker`> me ftw!
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-19
<chowder> why am I banned from #Ubuntu?
<nalioth> chowder: your real name has offensive content
<chowder> chowder? what's offensive about it?
<nalioth> no
<nalioth> your "real name" field in your client
<nalioth> not your "nick name"
<chowder> I'm in your interwebs h4xxin ur shit
<chowder> that it?
<nalioth> something there is offensive
<chowder> can I get an op to tell me what it is? cause "I'm in your interwebs h4xxin ur shit" is just a joke
<chowder> is it that?
<jrib> Try changing it.  My guess is there's a realname ban on *shit*
<nalioth> chowder: the word 'shit' is found to be offensive
<chowder> I'm on Xchat and the "real name" field is bland
<chowder> *blank
<nickrud> chowder see jrib above, it's barred in #ubuntu
<jrib> chowder: /whois chowder
<chowder> i did whois myself, I'm changing it
<chowder> I thought maybe it was the anonymous part
<chowder> ok, I tried changing it
<chowder> it's not working
<jrib> chowder: reconnect
<chowder> kk
<chowder> ok, it worked
<chowder> thx
<Renegatu> i need to see a list of romanian channels
<jrib> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<jrib> is that romanian?
<nalioth> jrib: it should be
<Renegatu> yes
<Renegatu> 10x
<ubottu> Daisuke_Ido called the ops in #ubuntu (ce_jomblo)
<connor> Hey everyone I don't need to be unbanned from #ubuntu I use linux mint now
<jrib> heh
<Amaranth> which is ubuntu...
<ajmitch> Amaranth: logic never plays a part in such things
<Myrtti> MEAOW
<jussi01> Myrtti: did you get it all finished?
<Myrtti> no.
<Myrtti> "missing kernel32.dll"
<jussi01> Myrtti: :/
<Myrtti> but I got closer in getting it fixed, isn't that still improvement
<Myrtti> GOOD GOD I'M SO SSTONED of sleep deprivation
 * Myrtti gets a redbull
<jussi01> why do I know the nick hotpocket?
 * jussi01 goes through scrollback...
<jussi01> ahhh, yeah, he was that guy yesterday... sigh...
<Myrtti> jussi01: goddamnit.
<jussi01> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> I read your text and my head translates it to your voice, WITH THE GODDAMN AUSTRALIAN ACCENT
<Myrtti> and I'm AGAIN THINKING IN AUSTRALIAN ACCENT >__<
<jussi01> hahahhahahahhaahahha
 * Myrtti headdesks
<ajmitch> that's a very scary thought
<jussi01> ajmitch: it would be scarier with a new zealand accent ;)
 * Myrtti SCREAMS
<Myrtti> GETITOUTOFMYHEAD
<ajmitch> but we don't have an accent, everyone knows that
<Myrtti> nöööönöööööönööööönöööönööööönöööönööö
<Myrtti> I'm not reading you I'm not hearing you
<Hobbsee> mmm...accents.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: everyone knows that you're deluded, yes.
<Hobbsee> you and all your sheep.
<Myrtti> and the hobbits
<Myrtti> don't forget the hobbits.
 * jussi01 resists the urge tosay stuff about ne zealanders and sheep...
<Myrtti> pesky little critters, they
 * Myrtti smacks jussi01 
<Myrtti> shuddup already
<jussi01> :P
<Myrtti> AND NOW YOURE CALLING ME...
 * Hobbsee calls Myrtti too
 * tonyyarusso googles Myrtti so he can say "g'day" and hang up
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: oh great, confrence call with two australians...
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: you have my phone number already.
<tonyyarusso> Do I?
<tonyyarusso> Oh yeah, perhaps I do.
<Myrtti> fb
<tonyyarusso> You're lucky trans-atlantic phone calls still cost money
<tonyyarusso> and that I don't actually know how to dial them either
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: on a mobile just use +country code
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: um, why would it matter whether it's mobile?
 * jussi01 didnt think you could do +'s on a LL phone...
<tonyyarusso> buh?
<Myrtti> well mine is +358... whatever
<tonyyarusso> Found it anyway: 011-country_code_number
<Myrtti> where + is the international prefix
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: where are you?
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: USA
<jussi01> ahh
<tonyyarusso> so + = 011 ?
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: depends on your phone operator and foreing phone call deals
<Myrtti> we've got different foreign phone call operators and we can pick the one we use with the international prefix
<tonyyarusso> my phone operator?  They all work the same way...
<tonyyarusso> We pick the one to use by who we have a contract with.
<Myrtti> or just use the generic one with... was it 0 or 00 as the international, which would probably use our own operator then
<Myrtti> I remember back in... 1997 perhaps
<tonyyarusso> You mean which phone company provides your long-distance plan, right?
<tonyyarusso> or do you mean something else by operator?
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: here is an example: http://www.teleale.com/index2.php?language=english
<Myrtti> my sister still lived in US, we made a deal with an operator to route the phone calls to US *THROUGH* *THE* *INTERWEBS!*
<Myrtti> OOOHHH
<Myrtti> AND THE CROWD GOES WIIILLLLDDD
<Myrtti> ok...
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: so a company which you dial their prefix, and their rate appears on your bill
<Myrtti> too little sleep + caffeine = bonkers myrtti
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: So like phone cards, but with shorter numbers.
<jussi01> Myrtti: go CLEAN!!!
<Myrtti> AND the GODDAMN australians
<jussi01> tonyyarusso: pretty much, and not prepaid
<Myrtti> jussi01: just searching for my pants :-P
<tonyyarusso> interesting
<Myrtti> mmm ripe
<Myrtti> mmmmm guineapig pee
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: skype?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: care to skype me?
<Myrtti> note: feel free to remove me from the channel if you're having doubts of my mental health
<Myrtti> s/channel/channels/
<Myrtti> oh noes
<Hobbsee> jussi01: my machine hates VOIP
<jussi01> nah
<Hobbsee> and i dont' have skype working
<jussi01> :P
<Myrtti> it's the australian dingo slap
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ahh, k then
<Myrtti> oooh, sunny day
 * Myrtti tosses the pigses to the pigsty
 * Hobbsee tosses Myrtti into the pigsty.
<jussi01> argh, I hate asian languages - can never figure out which is which
<Myrtti> I could prolly recognize them :-P
<jussi01> Myrtti: #ubuntu
<Myrtti> aww jussi01 you should hear them chattering
<Myrtti> oh, I've not yet joined there after yesterday
<jussi01> Myrtti: go clean!
<Myrtti> jussi01: work >__<
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: SIP or die!
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: </3 SIP
<tonyyarusso> why?
<Myrtti> I hate my own voice and phone calls, it extends to SIP/Skype/Voip/anything
<Myrtti> LOL: http://koti.kapsi.fi/~myrtti/blog/2008/06/19/tampere-applies/#comment-903
 * Hobbsee glares at akregator.
 * Hobbsee wonders why it has lost it's feeds.
<Hobbsee> or some of them
 * Myrtti sighs
<jussi01> !defrag
<ubottu> defrag is <Reply> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<jussi01> !no, defrag is <reply>The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<jussi01> better
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://dy.fi/qgx
<jussi01> oooohhh
 * Myrtti sings
<Myrtti> MEEP
<Seeker`> lo
<jussio1> heya Seeker`
 * jussio1 grumbles at wordpress
 * Myrtti looks at jussi01 with sly and evil thoughts
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2592665384/
 * jussio1 sighs, did you have to?
<Myrtti> well posting that url is a bit sly and evil
<Myrtti> :-P
<Mez> ?
 * Myrtti hums
<Myrtti> whut?
<Myrtti> nothing wrong with that picture
<Myrtti> good looking australian
<Myrtti> though, married one
<jussio1> Mez: thats me, Im sitting in Myrtti's loungeroom
<Myrtti> with my laptop
<Mez> ah
<jussio1> Mez: our "kids" are having a play date :)
<Mez> jussi01, :)
<Mez> yeah, Myrtti told me
<jussio1> hehe
<Mez> though I hope they don't fight... spikes aren't good
<jussio1> hehe, no Tuhina intimidates the other ones and they run away
<jussio1> :D
 * Myrtti snickers at jussio1 
 * Myrtti hears jussio1 grunt. perhaps another pb'n'jam bread would cheer him up
<Myrtti> or cookies.
<Mez> he gets fed too :(
 * Mez is hungry
<jussio1> Mez: why dont you come over and visit? Im sure you would be well received :)
<Myrtti> jussi01 hates my xubuntu
<jussio1> muchly
<Myrtti> well I've tweaked it
<Myrtti> nothing to be sorry about
<Mez> jussi01, Yes, I'm sure I would to - but it's not exactly close
 * Myrtti points Mez to ryanair.co.uk
<Myrtti> "WELCOME TO FINLAND!"
<Myrtti> (everyone is welcome, remember to email me your cv, might get you into a few job interviews)
<Myrtti> (extra mattresses available, don't have to sleep beside me ^____^)
 * Myrtti zones out, tries to get work done
<Mez> ryanair.co.uk could not be found. Please check the name and try again.
<jussio1> ryanair.com iirc
<Dave2> www.ryanair.co.uk works fine.
<Dave2> (though it redirects to .com)
 * Mez hates sites that REQUIRE www
 * Dave2 sends Mez to http://www.no-www.org/
<Dave2> (Yes, I added the "www." to be stubborn.)
<bazhang> sven_ is now known as elctrfckR family friendly?
<Pici> fine with me
<jussio1> fine here
 * Myrtti dislikes, but doesn't bother
<Pici> fsck is dirty too
<jpds> Daviey: re: zsh: I'm glad you like it :)
<Daviey> \o/, jpds i'm not yet brave enough to change it to my /bin/sh .. but i'll certainly give it a good stab as my user shell.
<Mez> <+Myrtti> (extra mattresses available, don't have to sleep beside me ^____^) <-- but have to take apart your fort :D
<Pici> Wait, we have forts?
<Myrtti> Mez: true :-<
 * Myrtti goes to buy more mattresses next week
 * Pici buys Myrtti a pea
<Myrtti> :-o
<Myrtti> doing a thing like that to a person with sciatica...
<Myrtti> I've got a pea under my back already
<Mez> hey, it's a compliment, he's calling you a princess
 * Myrtti shuns
<Myrtti> besides
<Myrtti> I like kidney beans more.
<Myrtti> tastier.
<Pici> Give peas a chance.
<Myrtti> :-D
 * Myrtti sings
<Myrtti> I'm FREE!
<Myrtti> MIDSUMMERS!
<Hobbsee> no you're not
<Myrtti> MIIIIIIIIDSUMMERS!
<Pici> free?
<Hobbsee> as long as i'ts not midsommer you're going to...
 * Pici stocks up on Myrttis
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: that's exactly where I'm going to
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: for the murders?
<Myrtti> oh, midSOMMER
<Hobbsee> yes
<Myrtti> *rolleyes*
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> bonfires
<Myrtti> booze
<Myrtti> midsummer magic
<Myrtti> have to go naked to pick seven different wildflowers from a meadow at midnight, put the flowers under my pillow, and then I'll see my future husband in a dream ^____^
<Myrtti> I think I'll skip the naked part though
<Myrtti> and perhaps taking a picture with digital camera and putting the phone under the pillow would suffice too?
<Myrtti> perhaps I can get a geekier husband that way?
<Myrtti> s/phone/camera/
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> (don't look at me like that, standard Finnish midsummer magic)
<Myrtti> though, I could remember the naked part wrong.
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> FREEE I tell you.
<Myrtti> FREEEEEEE.
 * Myrtti shuts down Windows in Virtualbox, gives it her middle finger and sighs happily
<jpds> Myrtti: I wouldn't that middle finger might come in handy one day..
<Myrtti> oh, I'd just have a prosthetic with 4gb usb memory then to replace it
<Myrtti> like one geeky motorcyclist I've heard about is planning to do
<Tophat> ...is there a reason why i type /join #ubuntu and i end up in the ops room?
<Myrtti> prolly yes
<Myrtti> @btlogin
 * Myrtti taps her fingers
<Myrtti> !btlogin
<Myrtti> am I missing something?
 * Myrtti pokes jpds 
<Myrtti> ubottu: test
<Myrtti> ubot3`: !test
<ubot3`> Failed!
 * jpds pokes jussio1 
<Myrtti> ubottu: !test
 * Myrtti phones him
<jpds> great, we killed him.
<Myrtti> stdin: *POKE*
<stdin> the server seems to have died
<jpds> wb Daviey
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> fast response ftw
<Daviey> jpds: :)
<Myrtti> nalioth: ping?
<Myrtti> ubot3`: join #ubuntu
<ubot3`> Factoid join #ubuntu not found
<Amaranth> @join #ubuntu
<Myrtti> ubot3`: @join #ubuntu
<Myrtti> Pici: it's no use
<Myrtti> PING jussi01.com (80.75.108.102) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Myrtti> From outori-netplaza.utanet.fi (80.75.96.4) icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<Pici> :(
<Myrtti> he's calling them prolly already
<Pici> ubot3`: whoami
<ubot3`> Factoid whoami not found
<Myrtti> ubot3`: @login
<ubot3`> login: system login tools. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.0.18.2-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 256 kB, installed size 2868 kB
<Myrtti> ubot3`: !login
 * Myrtti can hear her guinea pigs walk...
<Myrtti> ubot3`: @join #ubuntu
<ubot3`> Factoid join #ubuntu not found
<Myrtti> ubot3`: join #ubuntu
<Pici> try: channel join #ubuntu
<Myrtti> ubot3`: channel join #ubuntu
<stdin> %join #ubuntu
<ubot3`> Myrtti: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> ubot3`: %join #ubuntu
<jpds> Myrtti: banforward  kick it to #ubuntu
<stdin> %whoami
<stdin> gerr
<stdin> ^whoami
<ubot3`> stdin: I don't recognize you.
<Myrtti> jpds: I wouldn't want to do that
<Myrtti> ^login
<Myrtti> ^whoami
<ubot3`> Myrtti: I don't recognize you.
<Myrtti> f.
<Myrtti> fine
<stdin> only 6 registered users :/
<Tophat> wtf is up with the #ubuntu room?
<Pici> Tophat: ?
<Tophat> exit the #ubuntu room and then /join #ubuntu ... everytime i do it, i get sent in here.
<Pici> Tophat: one moment
<Jack_Sparrow> BEcause of your parting message
<Jack_Sparrow> pici
<Amaranth> As soon as you go to check in on it he leaves?
<Tophat> see what i mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> n=Tophat@fpal5-a01.peop.tds.net* Tophat has quit ("Fucking n00bs")
<Tophat> oh yeah hahah, forgot to change that. sorry.
<Mez> ^login
<Hobbsee> jussio1:?
<Mez> ^capabilites admin
<Mez> Hobbsee, jussio1 is in transit
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Mez> jpds, banforwarding it doesnt work, it doesnt try to rejoin
<Pici> It has in the past
<Mez> Pici, when I kicked it from here once, It didnt rejoin
<Mez> and I got my head bitten off by nalioth
<Myrtti> eep
<jpds> Mez: worked for elk once.
<Mez> jpds, *shrugs*
<Mez> http://rafb.net/p/RPs88s86.html
<Pici> whatever
<Myrtti> yeah, nalioth bit my head too  that time
<Myrtti> now I remember
<Myrtti> so were both headless chickens then
<Myrtti> bwwwwaaabwabwabwaaa
 * Dave2 imagines headless chickens using IRC...
<Daviey> 13:52 * Dave2 imagines headless goats using IRC...
<Dave2> !
<Pici> So... no one has bot access?
<Myrtti> nalioth: BOINGBOING BOINGBOING
<Myrtti> oh shoot.
 * Myrtti installs apache
<Dave2> cp uni/fyp/* /media/MicroSD/
<Dave2> err.
<Hobbsee> fail
<Dave2> quite
<Mez> and you spelt "fap" wrong
<Myrtti> :-D
 * Myrtti crosses her fingers
<Myrtti> shhhh
<Dave2> :o
<Myrtti> HOLY SHIT
<Mez> !ohmy | Myrtti
<Tophat> anyone having issues joining the Ubuntu room?
<Tophat> if i type /join #ubuntu i end up in here.
<Myrtti> Tophat: change your quit message
<Myrtti> it's rude
<Tophat> 'kernel panic' ?
<ikonia> "Fucking N00bs" as I recall yesterday
<Tophat> yesterday was then this is the now.
<Tophat> :]
<Jack_Sparrow> Tophat You didnt change it until just a few minutes ago correct
<Tophat> correct jack_sparrow.
<Tophat> im not sure what my quit message has to do with the unavaliable #ubuntu room, but okay.  anyone else having an issue getting in?
<Jack_Sparrow> You do understand why that part msg would be inappropiate
<Jack_Sparrow> Tophat we forwarded you here because of your parting message
<Tophat> hahah okay.
<Tophat> yeah i was in the windows support room and changed it for them, and just forgot the change it back. my mistake.
<Jack_Sparrow> We will get the forwarding lifted in a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti You would mind lifting that ...   Ompaul set it and I have permission to unset it..
<Pici> Why can't you unset it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici I can, but this script gives me 300+ lines of scroll when I do.. I have been fighting it fro a couple days
<Jack_Sparrow> I went to 1.0.8 but it didnt help since freenode made some changes
<Myrtti> if someone else could
<Myrtti> I'm bot wrangling
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Hobbsee> removed.
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Pici> \o/
<Jack_Sparrow> Any ideas why xchat is doing this to me..  with 1.0.8 script when I do say /cs u nick
<Tophat> thanks guys. sorry to offend you.
<Jack_Sparrow> Tophat if that is all.. please part the room
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Pici> *channel
<Pici> ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok.. channel
<Tophat> yeah sorry. ><
 * Myrtti taps her fingers...
<wgrant> Myrtti: Oh no! Another bot.
 * Myrtti pokes stdin 
 * stdin looks in
<Jack_Sparrow> Have you noticed there is little difference between Myrtti tapping her fingers and that rodent running across her desk
<Myrtti> I failz
<Myrtti> 16:42 @,- foobottu (Supybot 0.83.3) [i=myrtti@myrtti.fi] has joined #xubuntu
 * Myrtti pokes stdin 
<Myrtti> DO SOMETHING
<Myrtti> EEEK.
 * Pici covers his ears
<stdin> my bot is dead, code is all over the place
<stdin> and an out-of-date database
<Myrtti> stdin: -_____-
<Myrtti> that thing there
<Myrtti> its sed -i 's/ubottu/foobottu/g' configfile
<Myrtti> except that it doesn't identify as ubottu
<Myrtti> imean, jussi's bot
<Myrtti> help?
<stdin> it won't identify because it's a different nick
<Myrtti> 16:50 @,-: !prayer
<Myrtti> 16:50 [foobottu] Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who  question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me  resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community  Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument,  foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User
<Myrtti>  Friendly, LW, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard ovedr my encrypted  drives. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> yes.
<Myrtti> but I connected it by ACCIDENT as ubottu already once
<Myrtti> I just wonder why it doesn't join here
<Myrtti> it should
<Myrtti> it joined #ubuntu-irc and whatnot
<wgrant> Doesn't have about three billion other channels to join beforehand?
<Myrtti> no?
<Myrtti> I deleted some by my "I run this thing, I choose" magic
<wgrant> Ah.
<Pici> Myrtti: Perhaps because it doesnt have umode u
<Myrtti> wth is umode u?
 * Myrtti chuckles
<Pici> Myrtti: Ability to join more than 20 channels
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> might be
<Myrtti> :-D
<stdin> yep, that'd be it
<Myrtti> but... then again
<Myrtti> it's ubottu 1:1
<wgrant> Ah, has that always been a visible mode, or is that new with the new services?
<Myrtti> so
<Pici> But identifying as who?
<Myrtti> how do I change that
<Myrtti> oh...
<Myrtti> right
 * Myrtti kills it
<Pici> Its based on the account, its not a user settable umode on this ircd.
<stdin> Myrtti: connect it as ubott2 (it's grouped with ubottu)
<Myrtti> can you hear the little gears churning in my head?
<Myrtti> roight
<ruiboon> just like to point out that ubottu is missing again
<Pici> ruiboon: Yep, we're aware, thanks
<Myrtti> really?
<Myrtti> -__-
 * Pici thwaps Myrtti 
<ruiboon> thanks
 * Myrtti greps logs
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> !test
<Myrtti> oh, right
 * Myrtti jumps up and down
<stdin> still syncing to all them channels
<Myrtti> HIHIHIHIHIHIHIHI
<Myrtti> :-DDDDDDDDDDDDD
 * Myrtti pokes Pici 
<ubott2> Failed!
<Myrtti> HHASAHHAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAHA
<Myrtti> LOOOOOOOOLLLL
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubott2> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> AAAAAAHHFHFGHFHG
 * Myrtti pokes stdin 
 * stdin pokes Myrtti back
<Pici> o_o
<Myrtti> JIPJIPJIPJIPJIP
 * Myrtti curtseys
 * Pici applauds
<Myrtti> @login
<ubott2> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> @join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> HTH, HAND
<Myrtti> I'll get my CREDIT card from the post office before it shuts down
<ikonia> $$$$$
<Myrtti> I LOVE YOU, YOU'VE BEEN A WONDERFUL AUDIENCE
<Myrtti> \o/
<Pici> encore!
<stdin> I think ubottu is coming back soon
<Pici> ssshhh
<stdin> yep, server = up and the process is running
<Mez> Myrtti, for earlier
<Mez> !ohmy | Myrtti
<ubott2> Myrtti: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * Myrtti huggles Mez
<Myrtti> thank you for reminder
 * Mez huggles back and wonders where the highlight just came from
<stdin> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Mez> is there a quick way to see if there are channel variations on a factoid ? (from IRC)
<Pici> Mez: use !find
 * Dave2 attempts to work out ways to highlight Mez without him realizing...
<Mez> Dave2, ?
<Dave2> * Mez huggles back and wonders where the highlight just came from
<Mez> yeah, it's confusing.
<Mez> It flashed, but there was no highlight
<Dave2> ahh
<PriceChild> wow at mysql
<Pici> hmm?
<PriceChild> moved to bazaar and launchpad
<Pici> Wow, neat
<Mez> really?
<Mez> linky?
<PriceChild> Mez: http://blog.canonical.com/?p=12
 * Myrtti pokes jussi01 
<jussi01> hi
<Myrtti> "daddy daddy look what I did!" 17:05 @,- ubott2 (Supybot 0.83.3) [i=myrtti@unaffiliated/jussi01/bot/ubottu] has joined  #ubuntu-ops
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> nice
<jussi01> I saw the message
<Myrtti> I actually had it connecting as ubottu at first :-D
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> Midsummer yay
<Myrtti> no actually - Juhannus
<Myrtti> I haz 3 l of sangria
<Pici> yummy
<Myrtti> and a new handbag
<Pici> Fun. I guess.
<Jack_Sparrow> 3 litres of sangria..  my ginda girl
<nickrud> Myrtti you must be drinking alone, that's hardly anything
<Myrtti> I'm not drinking it yet
<Myrtti> too tired to even eat
<nickrud> drink, then you won't want to eat
<Myrtti> Juhannus yay.
 * Myrtti pokes jussi01
<Myrtti> jussi01: publish that video
<Pici> ... #ubuntu-xxx
<nickrud> oooh
<Pici> I'm asking if the owner knows about the channel naming policies.
<Daviey> happen to see the topic in there...
<Daviey> NSFW or Coc
<nalioth> it's gonna be gone soon
<Pici> ...
<Daviey> good 'o
<nickrud> texans carry big guns
<nalioth> note the occupants for future reference
<Pici> I wouldnt even have noticed it if Exteris didnt mention it in -offtopic
<Daviey> nalioth: they've spammed a few places
<nalioth> oh?
<Daviey> well i saw it in 2 places
<Pici> Daviey: Can you let us know the next time you see things like that?
<Daviey> Pici: I was just on it..
<Pici> In the future ;)
<nalioth> no more namespace issues
 * Daviey is feeling somewhat suspicious of Exteris
<nickrud> paranoia is good in irc ;(
<PriceChild> nalioth: who are the occupants?
<nalioth> aw, i've already closed it out, PriceChild
<nalioth> i'm sure you can find them in ##ubuntu-xxx if you look
<PriceChild> cool (was just noticing my "you are banned" message and thought it was still around)
<nalioth> oh that
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti Doing better now?
<nalioth> PriceChild: try joining now
<PriceChild> nalioth: that's better :)
<nalioth> wheeeeee
<Pici> I think you enjoy killing channels a bit too much
<nickrud> texans like killing things, Pici . It's in the Blooood!!
<nalioth> Pici: do you want new Ubuntu folks to join a channel with pR0n in the topic ?
<Pici> nalioth: nope
<Pici> !ff3 =~ s/mirroring to the/in the Hardy/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Tm_T> hi kids
<ompaul> Tm_T, I really think that you fail under the trade description act or whatever your local variant is called ;-)
<Tm_T> pardon, son?
<ompaul> Tm_T,  some of us are over the 40 mark by more than three years in fact .. lets leave it there ;-)
<Tm_T> ompaul: I know, son ;)
<ompaul> Tm_T, hehe
<Pici> I think ompaul was saying something about false advertising
<ompaul> Tm_T, really I want a nic card and I don't want to go to the shops this is bugging me
<ompaul> Pici, how accurate you are, ten out of ten
<Tm_T> Pici: I see, though, I did nothing wrong :)
 * ompaul has reached a cross roads in my life
<ompaul> I have a machine I would _like_ working but really don't care when
 * ompaul was playing with asterisk eariler today and decided that proprietary phone systems need to die faster than windows does
<ompaul> and in fact they most likely will
 * ompaul lumbers in the general direction of the overcharging network card shop but all he can get at 19:19 of an evening
 * ompaul looks outside it has the look of really bad weather storm kind of stuff
<ompaul> wish me luck ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul I wish you had told me I could have sent a few
<eth01> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<eth01> LifeIsPain- To find the topic of a channel in mIRC, first type "/alias t topic #" and from then on, just type "/t"
<eth01> (#ubuntu)
<nalioth> wtf was that?
<Myrtti> I didn't get that?
<Myrtti> isn't it on the title bar of mirc?
<Pici> I think he turned it off
<Daviey> eth01 is a prolific liar
<Daviey> fwiw
<Pici> I've never had any issues with him.
<nalioth> Pici: he eats mutton
<Pici> nalioth: *gasp*
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti Is the little one behaving today
<Myrtti> iz too tired now
<Myrtti> i don't getz whut u mean
<Jack_Sparrow> http://covertorbit.tripod.com/modern_recipes.htm
<Myrtti> yeah - he is
<Pici> :O
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, it is about wait time - I choose not to wait ;-) ehh it was for that box I told you about
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti Line his cage with a printout of that..
<Jack_Sparrow> np..  I just have lots around
<ompaul> the dual nic cards don't work :-( but I might try a little device hackery when I get it on the wire
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow you got some mercedes fuel hose floating around? Probably get it faster from you ;(
<ompaul> ikonia, ^^ see the tragic world I live in :-(
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud the hard plastic stuff
<nickrud> 22mm inside diameter?
<Jack_Sparrow> there are two sizes.. tiny and 1/4" +-
<nickrud> erm, outside, 14 inside that is
<nickrud> ended up having to order a meter of the stuff to get 3". I think I'll send the rest to Hobbsee, give her another tool
<Jack_Sparrow> I have a spool somewhere.. I dont think I gave it to the guy I sold our old MB to
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud You can get the same stuff from volvo by the inch
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow don't think the volvo uses that particular size, a search for that size hose on google only comes up ancient mercedes
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud IS that the return line  almost 9/16"
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow no, inlet to fuel pump.
<nickrud> almost 9/16ths, though
<Jack_Sparrow> The biggest on my coupe was the 1/4" size
<nickrud> dealerships wanted $60 to order it. $20 an inch!!
<Jack_Sparrow> did you just replace the pump?
<nickrud> no, there's a tiny leak in the hose
<Jack_Sparrow> yep.. vibration
<nickrud> old and cracked
<ompaul> what are you looking for?
<ompaul> or are you sorted?
<nickrud> you, of course
<nickrud> ompaul yeah, I ended up ordering it, $30 for a meter, I need 3".
<ompaul> nickrud, the internal was it metric?
<nickrud> ompaul 14mm
<nalioth> JB Weld
<ompaul> nalioth, not on old cracked you only find the next break point
<nickrud> noooooo nalioth
<ompaul> gets you out of jail for a few days though
<nalioth> vegemite patch?
<Pici> ew
<nickrud> luckily there were only a couple gallons in the tank when I discovered it. Was able to save it all (but for a pint, maybe)
<ompaul> nalioth, I did not know you could grow that stuff :)
<Mez> Please Note: I will not be around much in the next couple of weeks much due to personal circumstances
<ompaul> I removed jooyapril and have had a mini convo in pm
<ompaul> this party is invited here to be informed how #ubuntu works using the bot
 * Myrtti can't wait
<ompaul> Myrtti, I guess you have to cos they are not coming here
<ompaul> they have been advised to do so
 * Myrtti considers pizza, still hasn't eaten a thing - nor drank any of that sangria for that matter
<ompaul> eat
<ompaul> and it is a human need
<ompaul> irc will still be here
<ompaul> and scroll back will be available :)
<ompaul> nalioth, ..
<ompaul> ikonia, Jack_Sparrow nalioth nickrud whoot some person (for values of me) did not read the bios right - not only can you enable the nic cards in the bios you also _have_ to enable on board lan for a new install
 * ompaul chuckles at the lost trouble shooting time
<ompaul> back to reading LFS
<Jack_Sparrow> Ugh
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, they make bios without logic these days ;-)
<ompaul> you would never get steps like that on a main frame
 * ompaul chuckles
<ompaul> so I wasted my money time and maybe caused a h/ware fault
<ompaul> on the existing hard drive in it
<Jack_Sparrow> what mb has that
<ompaul> alls well that ends well I am playing with a 1terrabyte disk atm
<ompaul> it is a 400 that is in there
<ompaul> it has 2gigs of ram
<ompaul> so it packs a little punch
<ompaul> if the debian installer was a little smarter it would just load its full self into ram
 * Myrtti wiggles her fingers, looks with utter uncomprehension
<ompaul> and the contents into ram
 * Pici wonders how much sangria Myrtti has had
<Myrtti> want me to take a picture?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Myrtti> it's still in the hall untouched
<Pici> aww
<Myrtti> woo, I actually can still produce legible English text
<Myrtti> er, make that somewhat legible
<Myrtti> er, whatever >__<
<Pici> I dont see anything wrong with your english
<Pici> Better than my Finnish
<Pici> :D
<Myrtti> I'm beyond tired - ie. too tired to sleep
<Myrtti> brain halted to a stage I actually now think in Finnish and have to translate it to English
<Myrtti> give me kill -15 anytime
<nickrud> Myrtti you can't be too confused if you can still think in finnish
<Pici> Being too tired to sleep is better than being too sick to sleep, which is how I was the other night.
<Dave2> being too tired to sleep is a pain
 * Dave2 is just generally unable to sleep for no real reason, which is also somewhat annoying.
<Myrtti> I basically just feel that I can't be bothered to go sleep
<Myrtti> it would be too much of a hassle
<Myrtti> so I procrastinate
<nickrud> isn't psychosis an effect of sleep deprivation?
<Myrtti> though the guinea pig squels on the balcony are getting a tad annoying
<ompaul> nickrud, yes
<Dave2> Yeah, I get that quite regularly. So much effort to stand up, take medicine, brush teeth, clear bed, and go to bed. Much easier to just sit there.
<ompaul> so it would be better to just read a book
<ompaul> get short stories
<ompaul> nothing serious just a bit of fun and a total distraction from whatever
<nickrud> war and peace, it'll become short stories
<ompaul> nickrud, that is what goes on in peoples heads :)
<nickrud> hahahahahhahahaa
<nixternal> :P
<nixternal> he tried
<nixternal> Jack_Sparrow: :)
<ompaul> nixternal, that was totally lost
<ompaul> on me
 * ompaul goes back to install 101
<nixternal> Jack_Sparrow just did a ban on me in #ubuntu :)
<ompaul> ahh
<Jack_Sparrow> And I had to spam myself with 300+ lines to get you back
<nixternal> cuz I was being a troll
<nixternal> Jack_Sparrow: lol, /ab ?
<Jack_Sparrow> When I /cs u  I get spammed with the whold list
<nixternal> I need to go through and wipe out all of those spam lines from that script, as they annoy the heck out of me
<nixternal> these bastards better bring my check soon, I want to go home already!
<nickrud> direct deposit ftw, I don't even go in on payday anymore
<Myrtti> er?
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont work or get paid.. for a couple more onths
<nixternal> right as I said that, they brought my check
<nixternal> ok, who in this channel works with me?
<nickrud> ah, the easy life of a teacher
<Myrtti> ah
<Myrtti> yes
<nixternal> nickrud: ya, direct deposit will kick in soon, I just started this job
<Myrtti> some of us still live in stone age
<ompaul> nixternal, you want to be muted here?
<ompaul> ;-_)
<Myrtti> do they pay you still with furs and nice shiny clamshells?
<Jack_Sparrow> Some of us are just stoned
<nickrud> today had been a pretty bla day, Jack_Sparrow has lightened it considerably
 * Myrtti puts her helmet on
<ompaul> some of us should be
<nixternal> ompaul: could care less actually :)
<ompaul> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud So glad I can amuse you
 * ompaul thinks The Life Of Brian
<Jack_Sparrow> I think I switch on BBC
<Jack_Sparrow> Ugh.. how clean is your house
<nickrud> fail
<Jack_Sparrow> Clean enough to be healthy, dirty enough to be happy
<Pici> egad, seveas in #u
 * Pici looks out the window
<Pici> no flying pigs
<ompaul> Pici, they are over there on the left see them now?
<Pici> oh, yeah.. /me gets out binoculars
<nickrud> it's too much fun to stay way, even after real anger
<Myrtti> !opsnack
<ubottu> Chocolate!  And Raisins!
<Pici> Eh.. I'm just running out the door, anyone mind taking care of the fellow in -irc?
<Pici> PriceChild: thanks
<nickrud> give me peanuts
<PriceChild> what is the character on the end of !asl?
<nickrud> L
<Pici> L
<Pici> or.. ?
 * PriceChild larts nickrud and Pici 
<Seeker`> \n?
<PriceChild> the output of the factoid
<PriceChild> !asl
<ubottu> Most of us don't speak American Sign Language, please try english instead. ✌
<Seeker`> \n
<PriceChild> !-asl
<Pici> PriceChild: Looks like some ASL symbol
<ubottu> asl has no aliases - added by Amaranth on 2007-03-30 07:09:15 - last edited by Seveas on 2007-03-30 07:38:29
<PriceChild> I don't think that's accurate.
<Pici> U+270C VICTORY HAND
<nickrud> Unicode character U+270C: VICTORY HAND
<PriceChild> That doesn't look like any hand I've ever seen before.
<nickrud> I see 2 fingers, and a thumb.
<Amaranth> if you zoom way in with compiz you can see it
<Pici> You dont question the victory hand
<Amaranth> otherwise it is very tiny
<PriceChild> Amaranth: that's an idea
<Myrtti> I wonder how screenreaders output that
<nickrud> Victory Hand Symbol?
<PriceChild> Ok I've zoomed in... and I still don't get it.
<nickrud> http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/search.htm?q=%E2%9C%8C&preview=entity , zoom in there
<PriceChild> ahhh now i see it
<PriceChild> i'll let you off :)
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> PIZZAAAAAAA
<TheSheep> KNEDLE
<ompaul> caps lock problems are set to treble a MARKET SPOKESPERON WHO DID NOT WANT TO BE NAMED CLAIMED
<Seeker`> ompaul: ?
<ompaul> seeKER` ITS SPREADING PROTECT YOURSELF
 * ompaul mutters something about an abstract sense of humour
<Mez> ompaul / Seeker` http://www.sparkcaster.com/mephisteus/Demotivational%202/caps%20lock.jpg
<Seeker`> Mez: 404
<Mez> http://www.sparkcaster.com/mephisteus/Demotivational%202/caps%20lock.jpg
<Seeker`> woops, my mistake
<Mez> ;P
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-20
<Seeker`> for some reason my hilight window converts %2 to green
<Mez> lol
 * Myrtti huggles everyone, especially the silly Britons (and an odd Irish one)
<Myrtti> nini
<Seeker`> nini
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<PriceChild> nalioth: one of your floodbots is connected to the same server as another?
<nalioth> PriceChild: no
<nalioth> i don't put all my eggs in one basket, that kinda defeats the purpose of having multiple bots
<Dave2> Next time I go shopping I'm going to have to spread my eggs out across bags. Then watch as they break due to lack of protection.
<nickrud> strawman argument
<genii> Hello. I would just like to suggest to basically amalgamate the !es and !br into one.
<nickrud> heh. hard to guess which is needed sometimes
<genii> But since it's all in spanish then they can still understand and then go to whichever is appropriate
<nickrud> brazil is portuguese
<Jack_Sparrow> Portugese
<genii> Only part of brazil is portuguese
<genii> At any rate, just a suggestion
<nalioth> genii: it's not all spanish
<genii> nalioth: True.
<Jack_Sparrow> Perhaps reference pt or br to both languages
<genii> But the !br factoid for instance has #ubuntu-br and #ubuntu-pt
<nalioth> we had a suggestion for !arabic to point to #ubuntu-sa but ther are more countries than Saudi Arabia that speak arabic
<nalioth> we do what we must
<genii> Perhaps instead of !es or so then by language (not country)
<genii> by !spanish or so
<genii> to mention the common channels of this and possibly the !pt
<nalioth> pt = portugal
<Jack_Sparrow> genii Are we supposed to ask someone from brasil if they speak spansih or pt
<nalioth> br = brazil
<Jack_Sparrow> Pardon my spelling
<genii> nalioth: Yes. But as I said just earlier for instance, the !br factoid points to both #ubuntu-br and #ubuntu-pt
<nalioth> so a portugues speaking person can get support in either
<nickrud> but for us language challenged, it would be nice to point people at the iberian languages
<nalioth> we have the factoids for support
<genii> Well often for instance there is someone persisting in speaking in what would seem to be spanish but possibly portuguese. But their whois is not enlightening as to what country exactly and so a lookup must be made before a determination of this can be made. Etc
<genii> Something in spanish that says the equivelent of something like: Support in spanish by the countries it is most often spoken: ubuntu-es ubuntu-br ubuntu-wherever         or such just makes a bit more sense to me is all.
<Cosmo-san> none of the website fixes are working, I can't understand why I can't just get back into the channel.
<Cosmo-san> and this channel is dead, all I wanted was to ask questions to fix ubuntu problems...
<nickrud> Cosmo-san hang tight, one of the guys that know that stuff will be through
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow do you have the lowdown on #ubuntu-read-topic?
<Jack_Sparrow> In what context...  someone get kicked?
<nickrud> Cosmo-san yes, Cosmo-san
<nickrud> he's in channel, might be afk
<Cosmo-san> people leave their computers?
<jrib> Cosmo-san: have you change the port your client connects with?
<Cosmo-san> yes, using xchat
<jrib> Cosmo-san: and reconnected?
<Cosmo-san> no available firmware updates
<Cosmo-san> several times
<jrib> Cosmo-san: may I test you?
<jrib> (you may be disconnected)
<Cosmo-san> yes
<ubottu> flaccid called the ops in #kubuntu (bestpvp)
<Jack_Sparrow> Cosmo-san did you set to 8001 etc?
<jrib> he passes
<vorian> got it
<jrib> Cosmo-san: one sec while I find your ban
<jrib> @btlogin
<Cosmo-san> kay
<jrib> Cosmo-san: you may rejoin #ubuntu.  Thanks for your patience
<Cosmo-san> thank yous
<jrib> Cosmo-san: you didn't type "test me" in #ubuntu-read-topic?
<jrib> that's how you get unbanned by the bots
<Cosmo-san> I did
<Cosmo-san> several times
<Cosmo-san> over the past two days
<jrib> Cosmo-san: k, thanks.  Must be a bug then
<Cosmo-san> it compiles, ship it!  market it as a feature.
<Jack_Sparrow> We have been working onthe bots alot..  did they return a message or just no response
<Myrtti> moin dearies
<Myrtti> damnit.
<Myrtti> I'll do a dear Lazyweb entry
<PriceChild> nalioth: see the bots status in -monitor, two seem to be on the same
<Dave2>   /unload whoreformat.pl
<Dave2> ...gah. must stop failing at entering commands.
<jrib> interesting script name...
<Dave2> "who reformat". as in it reformats the output of /who to be more friendly to humans.
 * elky wonders how one formats *that*
<elky> although i believe pygmalion is probably a fair answer
<bazhang> <massmc> Factoid? How racist
 * jrib ignored
<bazhang> doesnt know username or password? sounds fishy.
<jrib> meh, if they have physical access it doesn't matter anyway.  It's possible you just install ubuntu to try it then never use it, then want to try it again too
<Myrtti> ♥
<Myrtti> the best midsummer ever
<Myrtti> mom is here, we just were downstairs washing my dad's two rugs
<elky> rug washing is fun?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cherish those moments together, you get fewer of them as the years go by
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> elky: one of the Finnish traditions
<Myrtti> though we don't do it on special constructed piers anymore
<Myrtti> since disposing soapy water directly isn't adviced
<Seeker`> sounds more fun than wiating for a car handbrake to be fixed
<elky> hehe. ok second question.. is your dad still alive?
<Myrtti> elky: yup, didn't get himself killed by mixing diabetes with two weeks drinking a month ago
<elky> ok then, if rug washing is so fun, why isnt he helping your mother and you :Þ
<Myrtti> because they've divorced? ;-)
<elky> then why is she washing his stuff?!
<Myrtti> mom sat and watched "rub from there"
<Myrtti> I did most of the work :-P
<elky> hehe
<Myrtti> too bad I forgot my HRM
<Myrtti> would've been nice to see the calories and heartrate info
<Myrtti> this is how it's supposed to be done traditionally http://housewifeuniversity.blogspot.com/2007/08/matonpesu-piv.html
<Myrtti> this is how it's done usually nowadays http://www.merimasku.fi/index.php?sivu=4779
<Myrtti> I cheated
<Myrtti> apartment building laundry room - lay the rug on the floor - water - soap - brush with a long handle - water from the hose
<Myrtti> now sipping sangria and watching the guinea pigs
<Dave2> I bet some guy 200 years ago or so went "My rug is filthy. I know! Let's fool people into thinking that rug washing is a tradition!" (Except more Finnish.)
<Myrtti> ... well, basically all the laundry was washed with cooking them with lye in a huge cauldron by lakeside hundred years ago
<Myrtti> all that is left from that is rug washing
<Myrtti> usually kids go swim in the lake while adults are washing the rugs, having a picnic while waiting the rugs to dry off a bit...
<Myrtti> productive way of keeping an eye on the children, enjoying summer sun
<Myrtti> Lutheran work ethics
<Myrtti> "sin to be lazy"
<Myrtti> I've done a few rugs myself
<Myrtti> we sold them to get money to do a four day field trip to Åland Islands
<Myrtti> !tests
<ubottu> Factoid tests not found
<Myrtti> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (Lolo316)
<jussi01> Myrtti: Tm_T ping?
<Myrtti> jussi01: pong
<Myrtti> bbq time ♥
<Myrtti> (sangria time too)
<Myrtti> yes, dear?
<jussi01> Myrtti: I need a simple translation, whats the word for format?
<Myrtti> in what context?
<Myrtti> /msg if necessary
<Myrtti> om nom nom bbq
<Myrtti> awww
<Myrtti> now I've got garlic butter on my keyboard
<Seeker`> garlic butter <3
<jpds> !staff | 91.102.226.251 - is spamming, pls come in new IRC server balkanchat.no-ip.org just type /s -m balkanchat.no-ip.org .We will give you IRC op (-motu and #u hit so far), thank yo
<ubottu> 91.102.226.251 - is spamming, pls come in new IRC server balkanchat.no-ip.org just type /s -m balkanchat.no-ip.org .We will give you IRC op (-motu and #u hit so far), thank yo: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<jpds> keeps changing nicks too
<bazhang> <CristianoRonaldo> pls come in new IRC server balkanchat.no-ip.org just type /s -m balkanchat.no-ip.org .We will give you IRC OP
<bazhang> oops
<tomaw> where'd you see that?
<jpds> tomaw: #ubuntu and #ubuntu-motu my case.
<Myrtti> yup, on #ubuntu
<Myrtti> isn't no-ip dydns :-P
<tomaw> it is
<Myrtti> who in their right minds would connect to some poor gits p2 snuffling little box
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> prolly a warez server of sorts too
<jpds> Myrtti: they're not in their right mind...
<Myrtti> I sorta figured that
<Myrtti> ompaul: Hyvää Juhannusta
<ompaul> ?
<ompaul> Myrtti, /me is not reading that very well
<Myrtti> "Merry Midsummer"
<ompaul> but I know a bot
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> Myrtti, and many happy midsummers to you too
<Myrtti> has everyone seen http://vis.cs.ucdavis.edu/~ogawa/codeswarm/
<ompaul> seems I culled some fun
<Myrtti> whut where
<ompaul> -ot
 * Myrtti hmmmmles
<Myrtti> "ok"
<Myrtti> carry on
<jgoo> completely off topic - looking for a pstn / radio link, 13 pstn phone lines, 1500m long, want to cut the middle bit out and replace with a radio xmit and receive
<ompaul> jgoo, as you said - totally offtopic maybe ##hardware
<jgoo> tried, they said maybe #ubuntu-ops
<jgoo> ;-)
<jgoo> heh, how did I get in #ubuntu-ops anyway?
<Seeker`> #ubuntu-ops is for operator related issues only, not support
<jgoo> I know... I thought I joined #ubuntu :/
<stdin> I see a bf to here
 * stdin pokes Myrtti 
<jrib> some people are incredibly annoying
<Myrtti> stdin: yhm
<jrib> (in #ubuntu)
<Myrtti> oh, right
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<stdin> Myrtti: your "asl" friend ;)
<Myrtti> noticed
<Myrtti> jgoo: hello
<jgoo> Myrtti, ... hey *thinks*
<jgoo> when did I last speak to you?
<Myrtti> so... mind to explain me the humor value of "asl *takes of robe and wizard hat*"
<Myrtti> yes, I've read the bash.org
<Myrtti> in the context of #ubuntu I don't see where the humor value is
<Myrtti> must be nearing the zero horizon with indefinite speed
<jgoo> aah you kicked me once. right, Myrtti : someone said ASL on channel, and you kicked them, so I said 'so seriously, asl *robe and wizard hat*
<jgoo> you see, it is an execution of a meme.
<jgoo> in the internewbs.
<ompaul> memes don't cound
<ompaul> count even
<Myrtti> ... yes. I've read Richard Dawkins Blind Watchmaker in 1994
<Myrtti> it still wasn't funny in context of #ubuntu
<Myrtti> #ubuntu is a support channel
<jgoo> Myrtti, it was in the context of my defiant awesomeness, juxtapositioned against your intolerance to the other guys comment
<Myrtti> we strongly discourage other kind of discussion
<jgoo> Myrtti, is wasn
<jgoo> Myrtti, it wasn
<jgoo> GRRR KEYBOARD. Myrtti , It wasn't 'that' type of discussion
<ompaul> jgoo, it was offtopic for a support channel
<ompaul> therefore ... it was offtopic
 * Myrtti changes her irssi theme
<jgoo> Right, anyway, so why did you bring this up?
<Myrtti> would "personal intrest" suffice as a reason?
<jgoo> Wow, you guys must be bored talking to someone who inevitably wandered into ubuntu-ops - how did I get here again? was it some channel forwarding hrm weird.
<Myrtti> yes, it was
<jgoo> why was that?
<Myrtti> because I wanted to have a chat with you uninterrupted with other stuff
<jgoo> don't tell me you went to the effort to setup some forwarding rule for me... you didn't do that did you?
<Myrtti> sure
<jgoo> oh my word. Someone stop the internets, I think we just reached a low point.
<jgoo> ok, let's have a chat
 * Myrtti blinks
<jgoo> Come on Myrtti : obviously you have something on your chest, say your piece, I'd hate for all this hard work and preparation on your part to go to waste.
<jgoo> I am listening intently (and in ##electronics if you want to talk HF pstn links)
<ompaul> jgoo, I hardly think an aliased command is really hard work now - so perhaps I can interject and make it a very different conversation
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ompaul> perhaps jgoo you might like to read those
<ompaul> I say perhaps as they are the reason you were removed from a channel - if you can't work out the difference between the reality those docs suggest and the one you were inviting with your conversation I suggest you come back in a few days
<Myrtti> ^
<jgoo> Hey Myrtti : go ahead - ompaul I have no qualms about being 'kicked' from an irc chanel for making a passing quip after someone has the audacity to ask ASL in a linux chanel
<jgoo> Myrtti, : no, go ahead, tell me what you wanted to say
<ompaul> jgoo, we are boringly reliable in what we want to say please read those docs
<ompaul> you can read our logs for things like that
<ompaul> and if you read enough you can find something out about a new box I got which has a badly designed bios
<Myrtti> I have laser sight on asking ASL on #ubuntu - it's totally irrelevant to the topic of the channel
<jgoo> ompaul, so you brought me in here to tell me you don't have anything to say? am I supposed to think I've been slapped on the wrist for quoting bash.org after someone asks ASL in a linux room? wow!
<jgoo> Myrtti, I didn't ask that, but please, go on
<jgoo> I want to get to the bottom of this.
<ompaul> jgoo, the bottom is this
<Myrtti> ok
<ompaul> you were offtopic
<ompaul> someone else was offtopic first - you don't stray further offtopic
<ompaul> that is all
<Myrtti> "wrongdoings of others do not justify yours"
<ompaul> but then I did not see your "quip"
 * Myrtti considers making a factoid of that
<jgoo> so, you were really annoyed, on the internets, at someone asking ASL, not me, and me making a joke about it. and you feel the need to somehow 'correct' me?
<ompaul> perhaps a little grep would be in order brb (I love 10k scroll back)
<stdin> if you think quoting bash.org in #ubuntu is "ok", you definitely have not read those links
<jgoo> Myratti: Someone said ASL, you kicked them, I said 'no seriously, asl, or not lol *takes off robe and wizard hat*
<stdin> jgoo: and that is not acceptable in #ubuntu
<stdin> is that difficult to understand?
<Myrtti> which is about the not funniest "joke" in the interhwebs I've seen so far, totally offtopic to #ubuntu AND annoying as hell
<jgoo> that was it, one line, and it has obviously been on your mind. I really think you need to evaluate that, as I have never seen such remarkable behavior. Did I personally offend you or something?
<jgoo> stdin: I understand it completely
<jgoo> and I agree - not suitable in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> well, thanks
<jgoo> Myrtti, so you were bothered about my level of humor? I don't think it is annoying - why do you?
<Myrtti> now we're getting to somewhere
<jgoo> thanks? why thanks?
<Myrtti> ^
<jgoo> No, we are getting nowhere. I am not apologising to you, I knew it was inappropriate at the time, which is why I made a joke aboutit.
<jgoo> because the guy was out of line
<Myrtti> and the wrongdoings of others justify yours?
<ompaul> jgoo, here do me a favour and read those links come back and when you have read them perhaps - it might help you understand something like ehhhhh why you were removed (note being pedantic you were most likely not kicked but removed)
<Myrtti> wrong
<stdin> so you knew it was wrong, but did it anyway? wow
<Myrtti> huh?
<stdin> "I knew it was inappropriate at the time, which is why I made a joke aboutit."
<jgoo> ompaul, what part of 'I know it is inappropriate and I agree' was confusing?
<Myrtti> oh.
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> damned nickcolor.pl
 * Myrtti hasn't got her glasses on
<ompaul> jgoo, what part of read the document was not clear?
<ompaul> jgoo, cos ehh when you say read it I will say read the other one
<ompaul> jgoo, you are not doing yourself any favours and we are not doing ourselves any either this is going in circles please read those docs like I asked a while ago
<jgoo> ompaul, I am not reading those documents. I am posting this log on the web with my sincere wishes that you all find some happy place after this ASL ordeal.
<stdin> jgoo: this channel is already logged
<stdin> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ompaul> jgoo, great we have logs
<ompaul> dupes are fantastic
<jgoo> Wow. This is wonderful. Are you guys always so acerbic, or is this some awesome prank I am part of?
<Myrtti> ok, so
<ompaul> jgoo, tell me if you were having your friday evening and someone came along and was smart about the simple requests you made to explain your position given they asked your position --- how would you take it?
<ompaul> jgoo, that by the way was rhetorical
<jgoo> ompaul, how would you like it if you come into ask about asterisk distros and ubuntu support for pbx apps and you get cornered by a group of people with far too much time on their hands who gleefully press you to 'explain yourself' weilding some imaginary power.
<Myrtti> ok so... before I got interrupted by a sms
<stdin> ok, you're just being annoying now
<jgoo> Go on Myrtti , at this point you have to give me some ultimatum and threaten to ban me. I have the very strong suspicion that after all this effort you are looking for something to constitute a 'win'.
<ompaul> jgoo, my asterisk is done on trixbox ;-)
<ompaul> or however its spelt
<Myrtti> jgoo: au contraire
<jgoo> me? you pulled me on here... and tried to rough me over like some cops from a bad movie.
<stdin> jgoo: point in fact, you are already banned, that's how you got here
<jgoo> Myrtti, don't try to sound academic. What is your problem? You want me to say sorry or something?
<jgoo> ompaul, trixbox is a good distro - but now the site is weird commerical
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes, I didn't know it sounded academic or that I tried it
<jgoo> I'll probably install it on gobuntu
 * Myrtti blinks a bit confused
 * ompaul rofl
<Myrtti> AAAAAAANYWAYS
<jgoo> Myrtti, this was fun, but forgive me if I don't find you that entertaining. You have a problem with people making ASL comments, and people making fun of people making ASL comments. That is your personal demon, and I wish you good luck with it. But I'd like to thank all 3 (or 4?) of you for a really fun time
<jgoo> any of you use reddit.com ?
<Myrtti> jgoo: you know that asking ASL in #ubuntu is not advicable, right?
<stdin> wow, arrogant or what?
<jgoo> Just curious, or what if I meet you in RL and you beat me up in an alleyway outside a bar/
<jgoo> ? ;-)
<Myrtti> jgoo: since it's totally arbitrary and offtopic, right?
<Myrtti> jgoo: I'd personally poke you with my pink fluffy pen of poking™
<ompaul> ohh no not a pink fluffy pen ....
<Myrtti> (this is the part where someone is supposed to say "roight"
<Myrtti> )
<ompaul> now that is enough comedy game over please read docs or go away
<ompaul> roight on queue
<ompaul> in a queue that is what it was bumped in a stack
<ompaul> ahh well
 * Myrtti pokes jgoo 
<Myrtti> *poit*
<jgoo> ?
<ompaul> you reading the docs now?
<jgoo> Why would I be doing that? Because you will kick me if I don't? You want me to read them and say 'yes I agree' to validate this? You really do feel the need to 'win' something here don't you.
<Myrtti> no, not really
<Myrtti> jgoo: you earlier said that you made fun of someone asking asl in #ubuntu
<jgoo> Is this the charge? ok, go on...
<stdin> you're not a "win", you'd be a "ooh, I found a penny" type of thing, when you're already a millionaire
<stdin> you thing too much of your self in this situation
<ompaul> jgoo, there is no charge, you asked a question, but the motive for why you were ejected
<ompaul> and the motive is in those docs
<ompaul> so I guess game over good bye
<stdin> s/thing/think
<jgoo> no, I asked why I was in here, I was not at all bothered about the whole thing, but I've just had 3 people spend 40 minutes trying to get me to admit I was wrong and say sorry about something. That is rather bizarre.
<stdin> someone should probably change the forward in #u to a normal ban
<ompaul> done
<ompaul> catalyse would have helped how - conversations are a two way street and that person was not going to meet us 1/10 of the way imo
 * Mez randomly hugs Myrtti and runs off
<Myrtti> :-O
 * Myrtti sighs
<Myrtti> for crying out loud
 * Myrtti waits
<Myrtti> iz having an intresting conversation with jgoo
 * jrib doubts it
<Myrtti> ...
 * Myrtti rolls her fingers while waiting for answers
<pdxBagel> I take off my robe and wizard hat...
 * Myrtti rubs her temples
<ompaul> bans get lifted very quickly here
<pdxBagel> that is my fetish, how did you know?
<pdxBagel> Virtual temple rubbing
<Myrtti> *sigh
<Myrtti> ompaul: please tell me I'm not too old for this junk
<Myrtti> "it's just in your head"
<ompaul> Myrtti, my dear you are young yet ;-)
<ompaul> Myrtti, they are a tad annoying at times
<Myrtti> ompaul: please tell me I've not been in IRC too long
<ompaul> Myrtti, not possible therefore you have not :)
<Myrtti> ok, that clears the issue
<Myrtti> thank you
<nickrud> just noticed that the floodbots (at least #3) give paste.ubuntu-nl.org as the pastebin
 * Myrtti pokes her right eye, gives up and just closes it
<Mez> nickrud, If one is different - it's nal's one
<Mez> as it doesnt auto-sync the code
<nickrud> Mez, so I'll poke nalioth,
<ubottu> joaopinto called the ops in #ubuntu (ABAydin spamming)
<ubottu> joaopinto called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> ...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, apophis said: !upnp is To Stream Media to other upnp aware devices (Like XBox, PS3, iRadio or other PC's) you need a upnp Server, ubuntu Repositories (search in / System / Admin / Synaptic Packet Manager for upnp or dlna) MediaTomb is an example upnp Server with Web Interface (sudo apt-get install mediatomb) (web UI: /var/lib/mediatomb/mediatomb.html) (docu: http://mediatomb.cc/)
<Mez> !upnp
<ubottu> Factoid upnp not found
<Mez> !upnp is <reply> To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !mediatomb for an example
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> !mediatomb is <alias> info mediatomb
<ubottu> I know nothing about mediatomb is <alias> info mediatom yet, Mez
<Mez> :(
<Myrtti> !mediatomb is foo
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<PriceChild> no...
<Myrtti> !mediatomb is <alias> info mediatomb
<ubottu> I know nothing about mediatomb is <alias> info mediatom yet, Myrtti
<Pici> info and factoids are two different plugins
<PriceChild> !info is a different command... it isn't part of encyclopedia.
<ubottu> 'a' is not a valid distribution
<Pici> you can't alias between them
<Myrtti> !forget mediatomb
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<Mez> !no, mediatomb is a UPNP Server with a webface - see !info mediatomb for info about the ubuntu packae
<ubottu> I know nothing about mediatomb yet, Mez
<Mez> !unforget mediatomb
<ubottu> I suddenly remember mediatomb again, Mez
<Mez> !no, mediatomb is a UPNP Server with a webface - see !info mediatomb for info about the ubuntu package
<ubottu> I'll remember that Mez
<PriceChild> what's the point in that factoid? :/
<PriceChild> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 17 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Pici> PriceChild: get out of my brain
<Pici> thx
<PriceChild> Why not put "see !info mediatomb" in the other factoid?
 * Mez shrugs 
<PriceChild> if you think it should be there.
<Myrtti> !mediatomb =~ /!info mediatomb/"!info mediatomb"/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Mez> argh
 * Myrtti hides
<Pici> why not just alias it to upnp?
<Pici> then you only need to change the information in one place in the future?
<PriceChild> nobody's going to call !mediatomb...
<Mez> !upnp is <reply> To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<ubottu> But upnp already means something else!
 * Myrtti pulls her blanket over
<PriceChild> people "might" call !upnp
<Mez> !no mediatomb is <alias> upnp
<ubottu> I'll remember that Mez
<Mez> !no, upnp is <reply> To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
 * Pici headdesks
 * Mez pokes ubottu 
 * Mez headdesks too
 * nickrud is enjoying the show
<Pici> !mediatomb
<ubottu> To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<Pici> !mediatomb
<Mez> !upnp
<Mez> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<Pici> !-upnp
<ubottu> upnp aliases: mediatomb - added by Mez on 2008-06-21 01:04:52 - last edited by Mez on 2008-06-21 01:08:28
<Mez> !upnp
<ubottu> To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<Mez> there we go
 * Mez sighs
 * Mez wont bother in future... 
<Mez> I now have a headache
<nickrud> but then the show won't be as entertaining ;(
 * Myrtti pokes her eye again to entertain nickrud 
<Myrtti> *squeek*
<Mez> nickrud, I prefer not to be other people's entertainment.
<Mez> except when I'm trying to be.
 * Pici wonders what time it is in Myrttiland
<Myrtti> Pici: Juhannus
<Pici> Myrtti: time
<nickrud> Myrtti, that's fun, do it again :)
<Pici> Myrtti: like with a clock
 * Mez sighs
<Mez> * Pici wonders what time it is in Myrttiland <-- /ctcp Myrtti time
<Myrtti> Pici: also the time when I've been without my glasses the whole day and my right eye feels like someone tries to pry it out with a frozen spoon
<Myrtti> 2008-06-21 01:12:08
<Pici> Myrtti: I would imagine that any eye prying would feel painful...
<Pici> Earlier than I though...
<ubottu> Oli``` called the ops in #ubuntu (tommy_)
<Myrtti> nini
<Mez> !search trol
<ubottu> Found: autostart-#kubuntu, maintainer, ttyerror, don't feed the troll, feedthetroll, xdmcp, git, botattack, subversion, vcs
<Mez> !-feedthetroll
<ubottu> feedthetroll is <alias> feeding the troll - added by Pici on 2008-01-14 18:04:20
<Mez> !-feeding the troll
<ubottu> feeding the troll aliases: feedthetroll, don't feed the troll, botattack - added by LjL on 2007-10-17 17:04:23
<Pici> -don't feed the troll
<Pici> !-don't feed the troll
<ubottu> don't feed the troll is <alias> feeding the troll - added by LjL on 2008-01-19 02:45:44
<Pici> odd
<Pici> oh, I can't read.
<Mez> <joaopinto> except for the fact that will I ignore him there is other helpful people which join the chat and spends energy providing the same answers
<Mez> <joaopinto> anyway I apologize for my behavior, I will not repeat it
<Mez> <Mez> indeed. However, if you think the person is a troll, then don't feed it
<Mez> <joaopinto> You are right. Sorry
<nalioth> i don't think tommy_ is a troll, i think he's been traumatized by windows lack of security
<Mez> nalioth, nor do I - or he woulda been given a talking to
<Mez> but - people can percieve someone as a troll, which is how it seemed that joaopinto was thinking to me
<Mez> so, if they percieve as a troll, dont feed
<Seeker`> can someone say "called the ops in"
<Mez> called the ops in
<Seeker`> cool, thanks
<Mez> checking your hilights ?
<Seeker`> yeah, they weren't working
<Seeker`> I think i've fixed them
<Mez>  /(^[^ ]+) called the ops in #([^ ]+)ubuntu((-|+)([a-z]+))?
<Mez> :D
<Seeker`> nothing as fancy as that :P
<Seeker`> I screwed something up though
<Seeker`> Irssi: critical config_node_get_list: assertion `is_node_list(node)' failed
<Mez> Seeker`, if you use irssi, use its hilighting function...
<Mez> it has regexps
 * Mez wishes xchat did
<Seeker`> I'm assuming that that error means I have a mismatched bracket or something
<Mez> Seeker`, no idea what that means
<Mez> you using regexes?
<Seeker`> nope
<Seeker`> I get that error when i do "/reload"
<nalioth> Seeker`: want to paste me what you've got?
<Daviey> Seeker`: why not just /hilight !ops .. it's rarely used elsewhere..
<tomaw> It's used everywhere
<tomaw> Trust me, as someone that has it on hilight.
<Gary> and me
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-21
 * Mez hugs tomaw and Gary 
 * Mez likes his regexps
<elky> Mez, you'd want to allow numbers as well as lower alpha
<ubottu> wobblywu called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (Petrucci)
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (Petrucci porn-spamming)
<elky> oh hell... eternaljoy is active again?
<elky> oh, tommy==eternaljoy
<elky> that explains *everything*
<nalioth> so it does, doesn't it
<elky> <eternaljoy> hi
<elky> * eternaljoy has quit (Client Quit)
<elky> <elky> damn fool
<elky> * eternaljoy (n=truth@unaffiliated/eternaljoy) has joined #ubuntu-au
<elky> <elky> your cover is already broken tommy
<elky> <eternaljoy> so what on earth makes you think I care? LOL
<elky> <eternaljoy> i come and go as I please, alwayts have and always will lol
<elky> <eternaljoy> brb
<elky> sorry for the flood, it's relevant
<elky> ban evasion threats always are ;)
<elky> nalioth, did you read over the delights of the past hour in -offtopic?
<nalioth> the tommy_ parts, elky ?
<elky> yeah
<elky> he/she/it has lost his/her/their tact. much ruder and more arrogant now.
<nalioth> so i've noticed
<elky> nalioth, i believe he's in #freenode getting a new cloak too
<elky> nalioth, purplestar is the new nick it seems
 * nalioth smelled him
<Seeker`> smell over IP?
<Seeker`> not entirely convinced by NotFound404 either
<elky> notfound404 was working on their cloak last night
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nalioth> fIx0rd
<connor> I'm still banned from #ubuntu, what gives?
<connor> Sorry, I had to restart
<Jack_Sparrow> conner did you read the coc and guidelines as we asked you to do a couple of times
<connor> Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> I cant remove the ban from offtopic..  but if you can assure me this will never happen again.. no more excuses, about your brother, friend room mate etc
<Jack_Sparrow> I will remove the ban in ubuntu.. I will tell you now.. stop using the enter key the way you tend to do
<connor> It was my friend, I don't have a brother, he won't come in here anymore. At least I hope not.
<connor> I won't user the enter key for punctuation anymore.
<Jack_Sparrow> So you lied to us before about having a brothyer.. I have the logs
<connor> No, I said it was my friend, my friend said it was my brother, if I remember correctly. I swear I don't have a brother, I have an 18 year old sister
<connor> I*
<Jack_Sparrow> So , I have your word.. no more of this foolishness
<nickrud> he lost connection before, he'll be back
<Jack_Sparrow> Noticed that earlier
 * jrib wonders how long red|laptop will remain in the channel
<bazhang> KyleK> Uplink: goatseflash  = '<div id="hello" style="z-in
<bazhang> family friendly?
<nickrud> not obscene or close imho
<nickrud> or too young for me to understand ;)
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> uplink
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> heh only two bans on the books. Not much of a !flood if I remove them. :)
<ompaul> bazhang, well that is your call
<ompaul> it was low this week
<ompaul> normally it scrolls for a couple of full screens on my
<ompaul> s/my/me
<bazhang> ompaul, more like I wasn't around much :)
<ompaul> bazhang, I have operated on this basis for the last couple of years, if you only do *!*@ip then I remove it when it is over $value -- same for mutes over a week old but if you set anything else at all I don't touch it
<ompaul> Myrtti, morning ^^
<ompaul> bazhang, on the basis that if you had to do a real name or ident they had to be really bad
<bazhang> ompaul, yeah, the ones that still remain for me see no reason to remove them anytime soon.
<ompaul> the thing is that if they get back they are usually not there for long
<bazhang> very true :)
<ompaul> @btlogin
<ompaul> pub now sent here please check for comments on quit message thanks
<bazhang> okay :)
<ompaul> it don't get a :-) to be honest
<bazhang> he has been nickspamming since the dawn of #ubuntu
<ompaul> bazhang, and he will be helped here next time he tries to rejoin
<ompaul> :)
<bazhang> hehe
<ompaul> perhaps we need a #ubuntu-misc and have a web page that explains nickspamming fix your connection and or or two other things
<bazhang> great idea; also 'how to ask a good question' perhaps
<ompaul> na
<ompaul> then you would be banning every second person into that channel :P
<bazhang> haha
<ompaul> perhaps as the read-topic channel is not used as much as it used to
<ompaul> we could broaden its use
<ompaul> lets see what comments we get on that
<elky> can someone explain to me how we see the topic of a channel without joining it now? :-/
<elky> oh, it's +s
<elky> ompaul, im not sure adding more to that topic is a wise idea. if it gets to the point of -proxy-users it'll only serve to confuse the absolute crap out of people, like -proxy-users does now
<ompaul> hmmm
<ompaul> always a risk
<elky> #ubuntu-fix-your-connection
 * elky smacks keyboard
<elky> #ubuntu-fix-your-connection used to exist iirc
<ompaul> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> I have pointed seek_therapy here to gain access to #ubuntu
<ompaul> I am off out -- all I want from them is an ack on code / guidlines
<connor> Ok I am getting real tired of this, when am I getting unbanned from #ubuntu, seriously
<Amaranth> I believe I heard never
<Amaranth> But I was not involved directly in any of this so...
 * Amaranth goes back to working
<connor> No, Jack_Sparrow and other ubuntu-ops said I would get unbanned from #ubuntu
<seek_therapy> connor got to linux -coders ...they have more of a sense of humor , connor
<seek_therapy> and they actually help build linux
<seek_therapy> seems more helpful
<connor> seek_therapy: I just want to be unbanned from #ubuntu like the ops said I would be
<seek_therapy> why not go to a place where they are smarter
<Amaranth> seek_therapy: Can we help you with anything?
<Amaranth> Or are you just here to promote your IRC channel?
<seek_therapy> its not mine
<connor> I actually thought he was an op making fun of me
<seek_therapy> whatever , i dont know a thing about linux
<connor> Then why are you here?
<connor> There is 3 people in #linux-codesr
<connor> coders*
<seek_therapy> been ban
<seek_therapy> lol
<Amaranth> <ompaul> I am off out -- all I want from them is an ack on code / guidlines
<Amaranth> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<seek_therapy> all i want to do is get my windows and linux working ....
<Amaranth> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Amaranth> seek_therapy: Apparently you need to read those
<seek_therapy> NO....apparently i need help
<connor> what distro?
<seek_therapy> i am a girl and its rare for a girl to use linux
<seek_therapy> ubuntu
<Amaranth> seek_therapy: Your sex is irrelevant
<connor> Go to #ubuntu and I will help
<seek_therapy> we cant
<connor> why
<seek_therapy> we are banned
<connor> yeah
<connor> just go to private chat i sent you
<seek_therapy> wait
<connor> What?
<Hobbsee> hm, jacksparrow never reconnected
<connor> We really shouldn't be chatting in ubuntu-ops
 * Hobbsee undoes the ban, then.
<seek_therapy> Amaranth: the hell it doesnt matter ...not many women uses linux
<connor> Ok
<Amaranth> seek_therapy: You really need to read those
<connor> do you want help or not?
<Hobbsee> connor: please behave in there :)
<Amaranth> seek_therapy: This attitude is why you are here to start with
<connor> Hobbsee: can you lift my #ubuntu ban so I can get back to helping people?
<seek_therapy> you really need to read the statistics on women using linux
<connor> I was supposed to get it lifted last week but the ops never got around to it =/
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: he gave the ack to jack sparrow, fyi
<Hobbsee> connor: isn't it already gone?
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> [18:44] <Amaranth> <ompaul> I am off out -- all I want from them is an ack on code / guidlines
<Hobbsee> relates to ^
<connor> Hobbsee: jack_sparrow never unbanned me
<connor> oh god
<connor> im unbanned :D
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: I don't see anything about seek_therapy giving an ack
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: no, seek_therapy didn't.
<Hobbsee> (and remains in here, banned)
<Amaranth> right, ompaul was talking about seek_therapy :)
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<connor> ack?
<Amaranth> and I just realized he is still here and thus I've pinged him several times
<Hobbsee> seek_therapy: you might be a woman using linux, but that doesn't give you special priveledges.
<Amaranth> connor: acknowledgment
<connor> oh
<connor> thanks
 * Hobbsee notes there are 6 females in here, apart from yourself, which all use linux, too
<Mez> Hobbsee, :o
<seek_therapy> out of what ?????
<seek_therapy> weirdo
<seek_therapy> 1050
<Hobbsee> no, there are not 1050 people in this channel.
<connor> seek_therapy: I'm just going to go into #ubuntu no
<connor> now*
<connor> theres 55 users
<seek_therapy> and 6 women
<seek_therapy> Wooooooooooow
<Amaranth> connor: Please read the topic :)
<Amaranth> seek_therapy: Whatever the stats may be you don't get special treatment
<connor> Topic?
<Amaranth> seek_therapy: You get _equal_ treatment
<Amaranth> connor: /topic
<seek_therapy> Amaranth: you really need a girl friend
<Hobbsee> seek_therapy: ...
<connor> oh sorry
<Hobbsee> seek_therapy: i dont' think your ban will be undone today.  come back in a week.
<connor> seek_therapy: wow
<connor> She needs help with ubuntu apparently
<connor> Grub  error 17 and 25
<Hobbsee> there are forums.  but i doubt she'll get the special treatment she demands there either.
<seek_therapy> I am 37 yrs old ..I'm not kissing but to someone 16...sorry
<seek_therapy> butt
<connor> Ok, why do we care?
 * Hobbsee is not 16.   And if you were 37, you'd act like it.
<connor> I'm only 14, I turn 15 in 3 days
<Amaranth> connor: Do you need anything else? :)
 * Hobbsee also has various suspicions about your gender too, seeing as very few females will come along with "hey, i'm a woman!  give me priveledges"
<seek_therapy> then i am old enough to be your mother
<connor> Not really >____>
<connor> That was to amaranth
<Hobbsee> seek_therapy: your sense of entitlement is not appealing, and won't get you back into #ubuntu.
<Amaranth> connor: *hinthint* :)
<connor> ?
<connor> You want me to go back to #ubuntu and leave here right?
<Amaranth> Please leave the channel if you don't need anything else from us
<connor> ok
<connor> Thanks for unbanning me
<Amaranth> Have fun :)
<Amaranth> d'oh
<seek_therapy> god, this is so cultish
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<seek_therapy> Pleassssse ! oh pleassssse urban me
<Hobbsee> ...and you think that'll get you unbanned.
<Hobbsee> No, come back in a week, and see if you can behave like a responsible adult.
<seek_therapy> whatever
<Hobbsee> now, is there anything else?
<seek_therapy> and hobbsee you have helped me before
<seek_therapy> actually u think you remoted
<Hobbsee> oh really now?
<seek_therapy> I rarely come here and by then i will have my own fucking problem solved
<Hobbsee> please leave.  You've been given your answer.
<bazhang> !idle | seek_therapy
<ubottu> seek_therapy: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<seek_therapy> why because i used the F word.........GROW UP ! jesus christ
<Amaranth> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> seek_therapy, best to /part now.
<Hobbsee> seek_therapy: right, make that 2 weeks.
<Amaranth> It's the rules, even if you don't agree with them you have to follow them.
<Hobbsee> cya.
<seek_therapy> make it a year
<seek_therapy> bye3
<Hobbsee> even better.  bye.
<seek_therapy> fucking twerpy fucking idiots
<seek_therapy> bye
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> what do we have under prada?
<Hobbsee> hm, nothing.
<Hobbsee> oh well, excellent.  They who claim to be 37 and female aren't to be unbanned for a year.
<bazhang> hehe
<Amaranth> i left a comment on the ban
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: you probably want to grab both
<Hobbsee> as in, IP and name
<Amaranth> i think ompaul only banned the name
<Hobbsee> he's gone by both
<elky> Hobbsee, you should have advised them to follow the directive in their nick
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: left a comment there
<Hobbsee> elky: i did consider it.
<Amaranth> elky: ooh, that's mean
<elky> Amaranth, well SHE said it first ;)
<Amaranth> wish i had thought of it :)
<Hobbsee> along with a few other things
 * elky pats Amaranth on the head
<Hobbsee> but i decided they were probably enough against the CoC
<Amaranth> but then we'd end up back in a CC meeting...
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: yes, i guess certain others would have recommended her reentry into the channel, with her behaving like she was.
<elky> oh shoot. out of softdrink/soda/pop/fizzydrink
<elky> that means i have to get back into leaving-the-flat clothes and trot across the road...
<elky> ooh, i can claim my free snickers when i do
<Hobbsee> awww
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> you could just go in whatever you're wearing
<elky> my pjs?
<Amaranth> sure
 * Hobbsee has seen lots of interesting clothing on customers
<Hobbsee> yeah.
<Hobbsee> it's been done before - for people of many ages
<elky> and cross victoria road?
<Amaranth> american women do it all the time :P
<elky> two doors down from the cops?
<Hobbsee> i dobut people will be watching much - they'll be more concerned with not smashing into anything else.
<Amaranth> walk into a convenience store wearing pjs and slippers
<elky> i suppose if i put my jacket on, given the obnoxiousness of current 'fashion' it'd pass
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> you'd need it anyway, given the temp
<elky> has it chilled down in the past two hours?
<Hobbsee> probably
<Hobbsee> i was still inside work 2 hours ago
<elky> ah
<Myrtti> good morning folks
<Amaranth> howdy
<elky> <CorpseFeeder> WalloO: no. I was away feeding my cats. <-- so tempted to ask if he was feeding them corpses...
 * Amaranth is going to get sued
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com/random/itunes/itunes-markup3.png
<Amaranth> actually probably not, they didn't last time
<Amaranth> I just wanted to show my shiny screenshot :D
 * Myrtti sighs
<elky> Hobbsee, yeah, it's cooled right down outside
<Hobbsee> heh
 * Hobbsee is wrapped in 2 jackets, at the moment, so i'm not surprised yo uthink so
<elky> thats what you get for lacking natural insulation
<elky> my aunt is not quite as thin as you, and can get chills on a midsummer day
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.
 * Hobbsee --> dinner
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (sTeVo)
<elky> greenland, stevo was muted for his offensive comment
<greenland> oo realy ?
<elky> stevo is quite capable to discuss this issue in person, he doesnt need you to proxy for him
<greenland> elky
<greenland> please unban stevo
<greenland> he isn't a bad boy
<elky> stevo can come in here and negotiate this himself
<greenland> elky do you speak bulgarian ?
<elky> no. but stevo can speak english, he already did to tell people to do something to his genitals
<elky> tell stevo to /join #ubuntu-ops
<greenland> It's here
<elky> sTeVo, you were muted for telling someone to eat your penis. telling someone to eat your penis is bad.
<greenland> :D:D:D
<elky> it's certainly not funny to anyone over the age of 10
<greenland> xaxa
<greenland> I'am 18
<elky> then please start acting it
<jpds> hear hear.
<greenland> elky you're verry genius
<elky> flattery will not get you anywhere with me.
<elky> sTeVo, what do you have to say for yourself?
<greenland> what's your name ?
<greenland> Melissa ?
<stdin> greenland: why are you here?
<greenland> from one site ;P
<greenland> ÀÔðîäèòà
<greenland> àç ñàì èãðàòà
<greenland> ;Ï
<Afrodita> razbrah
<sTeVo> :D:D:D:D:D
<Afrodita> :D :D :D
<sTeVo> [greenland] you are big lamer :D
<Afrodita> kak ste tuka
<elky> Afrodita, english please
<Afrodita> okEyZzZ! english
<greenland> oo
<greenland> verry thanks
<elky> greenland, behave.
<greenland> you mada faka
<greenland> :D:D:D
<jpds> greenland: please act your age.
<greenland> what ?
<greenland> please speak Spanish
<greenland> o.0
<greenland> heyy
<greenland> what's up
<Afrodita> xExExExExExExExExExExExExExExExExExExExE
<Afrodita> Syper
<sTeVo> :D:D
<greenland> :P:P:P
<jpds>   /mode +R
<elky> habla? o escribir
<greenland> mode +r
<greenland> :D:D:D
<sTeVo> elky, you wanna eat my ass
<sTeVo> :D:D
<greenland> please write /stats f
<greenland> please unban stevo
<Amaranth> elky: Just ban them all
<elky> por favor entre en los canal #ubuntu-bg
<Amaranth> They obviously are just screwing around
<elky> Amaranth, i think so
<elky> Afrodita, what purpose do you have to be here?
<Seeker`> Cegpuk: how can we help you?
<elky> what the hell, now i'm getting PM'd by one of them
<jpds> elky: oh -bg is full of them
<elky> Afrodita, Cegpuk, please tell your countryfolk to behave themselves and stop trying to get in trouble.
<elky> Afrodita, are you friends with stevo and greenland?
<elky> yes, they are behaving badly
<elky> no, but stevo and greenland are. they're being bad in #ubuntu
<elky> they know it's an english-only channel, and they speak bulgarian in there. they need to speak bulgarian only in #ubuntu-bg
<jpds> elky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21796/
<jpds> arg, damn that was for -irc.
<elky> Afrodita, problem is boys not listen to us, and do wrong thing
<elky> what languages you know?
<elky> im trying to find an english to bulgarian translator website, be patient please
<elky> oh my, this is even in cyrillic...
<elky> Здравейте, е този четим българин?
<ikonia> looks fun
<elky> Afrodita, do you read what i said above?
<elky> Afrodita, is bulgarian cyrillic?
 * elky sighs
<elky> it was so much simpler when we could just boot them :-/
<elky> because ^^THAT^^ is a pure waste of time
<elky> oh, i was still +o... stupid services
 * ompaul dances around the desk of LFS
 * ompaul plays with big fast boxen
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey ompaul
 * ompaul thinks that it would be nice to be a DJ and control the music being played in irc channels .. or some such
<ompaul> hiya Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Question.. Why would a ban not show up in xchat ban list but the bantracker still show in place?
<ompaul> realname ban
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<ompaul> or autoremove list
<ompaul> no the ban would be there from autorem list
<ompaul> but ...
<ompaul> anyway
<ompaul> persia, hehe, you turned up in conversation over breakfast this morning
<persia> ompaul: Really?  How was that?
<ompaul> you would not know the other party but that conversation about graphs we had at UDS and how we measure things
<ompaul> that was topic of chat for about 15 mins
<ompaul> it started out with the other guy saying "I lost two cisco 3500s" during the week
<persia> Heh.  That's a conversation starter
<ompaul> then we got onto points that don't mean prizes, i.e. failures
<ompaul> twas fun
<ompaul> and I had an idea during that time this morning
<ompaul> remember the "red list" we were talking about
<ompaul> I think it would be better to produce a list of unranked tails
<ompaul> say bottom 2.5% and see if that helps
<ompaul> not focusing on "at risk" unless someone wants to dig deeper
<ompaul> or see "their package"
<persia> That actually makes a lot more sense.  Having something that shows "things that need work" more generally, without singling anything out.
<ompaul> so you only target the worst of each alpha point release and then you do a little more for the the last one before the beta / rc
<ompaul> hopefully that works
<ompaul> allowing someone dig further into it if they want to is always good but make it work
<persia> Just having the list of the things that especially need attention helps.
<ompaul> so it can't be linked to you have to go "past" the "moving target"
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> so there ya go
 * persia looks around for the magic summon webappdev button
<ompaul> you can hit me in -motu if you want to take this there or pm or anywhere else we are a tad ot for here
<Tm_T> jussi01: hi
 * Myrtti yawns
 * Mez shoves a sock in Myrtti's mouth
<Myrtti> Mez: don't do that, I've got weird reflexes with people putting stuff into my mouth while I yawn
<Mez> I know ;)
<Myrtti> ^_____^
<ompaul> Pici, you about?
<ompaul> !security
<ubottu> If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<ompaul> see the URL it is good but the words beforehand kind of stop me from saying --  !security it might be nicer to say something about how you get security protection words are failing me atm
<ompaul> actually I got a better version in the short term
<Myrtti> bweep
<ompaul> !security is <reply> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<ubottu> But security already means something else!
<ompaul> !no security is <reply> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
 * Myrtti sings
<Myrtti> ♥
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti I just received a few cool pics of stripped icebergs.. very cool.. no pun intended
<Mez> nekkd icebergs? woo
<Jack_Sparrow> I needed that today..  Expected to hit 105f
<Jack_Sparrow> :)  YOu always gotta go there dont you
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: er?
<Myrtti> stripped icebergs?
<Jack_Sparrow> mez..
<Jack_Sparrow> Where can I post a pic without registering and all that
<Mez> Jack_Sparrow, ?
<Mez> Jack_Sparrow, http://imageshack.us/
<Jack_Sparrow> http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/1685/iceberg4zy0.jpg
<Jack_Sparrow> http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/9242/iceberg3gy2.jpg
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<ompaul> Myrtti, where is that video you named about some s/ware devel project
<jrib> ompaul: code_swarm?
<ompaul> jrib, thanks
<ompaul> yeap found it
<ompaul> been looking for the url for a few mins now
<ompaul> got it
<ompaul> jrib, have a look at xcruise
<Myrtti> it is beautiful
<ompaul> Myrtti, check xcruise
<ompaul> :)
<bazhang> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> pub, please read that
<bazhang> !guidelines | pub and this
<ubottu> pub and this: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> pub, your quit message is not friendly
<ompaul> and advocates an anti human line
<ompaul> and guess what, us humans kinda like being human for as long as we like
<ompaul> to be alive
<ompaul> then we will become zombie processes or some such
<pub> alright
<pub> sorr
<ompaul> pub, are you with us and have you read the stuff bazhang has pointed at?
<pub> y
<pub> yes, i have changed it
<ompaul> thanks
<ompaul> please quit and I'll remove the ban so when you rejoin it works count to 20 when you quit to give me a chance to remove the ban thanks
<ompaul> pub, ^^^^
<ompaul> pub,  I see no evidence of a change
<ompaul> pub, if I remove you from here you will come back here then you can show how your new bright shiney quit message works ;-)
<pub> sorry i was reading how to fix pidgin
<pub> did it update now?
<ompaul> no idea please quit fully and come back
<pub> how was that
<ompaul> it worked you got into #ubuntu
<pub> alright
<pub> cool
<pub> thanks
<pub> nw back to reading how to fix pidgin; could not connet to authen server;
<pub> lol
<ompaul> get yourself xchat it works better at irc
<ompaul> it does not do the others but it works better
<pub> i use xchat =)
<pub> it is very nice
<ompaul> please note the topic here ;-)
<ompaul> enjoy your irc
<Tm_T> hi kids
<ompaul> not again
<ompaul> hi Tm_T :)
 * Tm_T hugs ompaul 
 * Myrtti gives ompaul and Tm_T a hug
 * Tm_T hugs and cuddles Myrtti tight
<Tm_T> <3
<Myrtti> ♥
<ompaul> hiya
<Tm_T> bah, I need the percentage counter for the little one
<Myrtti> Tm_T: tickerfactory.com?
<Tm_T> mmm, 49 % now done
<Tm_T> Myrtti: lemme see
<Myrtti> :-P
<Tm_T> ooooh!
<Tm_T> danke mi lady
<Myrtti> you're welcome
<Jucato> stdin: I wonder if all those Guest* users in #kubuntu are related... they are all root
 * Myrtti hums
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> nooooo
<Tm_T> the site went down!
<stdin> Jucato: Guest92154 is not root ;)
<Jucato> well fine. all but one :)
<stdin> hmm, all the others are 190.*, why is that familiar?
<stdin> VIT!!
<Tm_T> ?
<stdin> now I remember
<stdin> all the vit_***
<stdin> same ip range I think
 * Myrtti giggles
 * stdin starts grepping wildly
<Tm_T> Jucato: http://www.tm-travolta.net/jana.html
<Jucato> wow! congrats! :)
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> wow for the "nice page" ? ;)
<Jucato> wow for the 149 days left
<Tm_T> heh :)
<stdin> Jucato: I've seen a lot of "root is now known as Guest...." recently, so um, what to do?
<Jucato> (and wow for the clickable but dows nothing)
<Jucato> stdin: I was hoping you'd know
<Jucato> :D
<Tm_T> Jucato: my specialty, sends to "about:blank" :--P
<Jucato> indeed
<Jucato> I was easily fooled
<Tm_T> maybe it should point you to ubuntu.com
<stdin> before we'be set bans on root_*, vit_* and *!?=vit_*
<Jucato> that would be too obvoius :)
<stdin> not sure what to do except ban *!?=root@
<stdin> (which would be bad)
<nalioth> stdin: no it wouldn't
<nalioth> stdin: /mode #channel +b *!?=root@*!##Dont-login-as-root
<stdin> nalioth: there can possibly be legit reasons for being in #kubuntu as root
<stdin> like booting in rescue mode
<stdin> but...
<nalioth> but not many
<stdin> I suppose if I have you're go-ahead..
<nalioth> i'm just sayin', if its' a problem . . .
<stdin> nalioth: do you think *!?=root@190.* or just the root ident ?
<nalioth> stdin: there ya go
<nalioth> target the problem user
<stdin> seeing as all out "guests" are from there, I'll do that first
 * stdin gets ready for a mass /remove :)
<Jucato> stdin: except the one guest you pointed out :)
<stdin> yeah
<PriceChild> stdin: btw the reason for the nick changes "root is now known as Guest...." is because whoever owns that nick has /msg nickserv set enforce on
 * nalioth mumbles something about knowing who that would be . . . 
<PriceChild> hehe :P
<stdin> Jucato: I actually managed to remove the one I didn't want to :s (I sent them an apology /msg though)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, wols_ said: !Ops ps11 is a spammer
<ubottu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (_N0W4Y0UT_)
<mohi> hi :)
<Myrtti> hello
<mohi> we had an inpolite boy in #ubuntu-ir dear Myrtti
<mohi> impolite*
<mohi> I can give you his details to make him stop this work in other channels!
<mohi> is it needed? or not?
<Myrtti> perhaps #ubuntu-irc is a better channel for this
<Myrtti> there are more loco channel ops there
<mohi> ok
<Pici> ompaul: I am now, you still need me?
<ompaul> Pici, no, thanks for asking
<ompaul> sorry did not cancel
 * Myrtti raises an eyebrow
<Seeker`> hmm
 * Myrtti hmmmles
<PriceChild> hmmmmmmmmmm
<jpds> hmpf
<Myrtti> eenie meenie miney moe...
<ompaul> Myrtti, Seeker` PriceChild jpds mohammad that you saw there is with #ubuntu-ir
<Myrtti> erh, huh?
<ompaul> mohi is also from there - they are the ops but they noticed the same character in many ubuntu channels - i.e. you were getting an "early warning"
<Myrtti> yeah, and I guided him to -irc where even more loco ops would see it
<ompaul> I has can shopping -- i can has bahhhhnana
<ompaul> or I would have been more contributing
<jpds> ompaul: so, where's the Irish channel?
<ompaul> -ie
<jpds> aah
<ompaul> !ie
<ubottu> For Irish whiskey and ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, Ta an uisce beatha agus cuidiú Ubuntu ar #ubuntu-ie, Béag fáilte ort
<ompaul> :P
<Seeker`> ompaul: do I get a bottle of Jamesons on joining?
<ompaul> wahhhh bring your own
<Seeker`> :(
<ompaul> Seeker`, you need to keep up check your client
<nickrud> what is the drinking age in ireland, anyway?
<Seeker`> 18 at a guess
<ompaul> Seeker`, correct
<Amaranth> but does anyone care?
<Amaranth> i mean, if you are younger and drinking
<nickrud> just checking stereotypes
<Amaranth> nickrud: they start drinking at 4
<Seeker`> you can drink alcohol at any age in the home though (apparently)
<nickrud> when I was a kid, you could get a drink in a restaurant if your parents bought it
<nickrud> *wisconsin
<ompaul> they messed up the laws here we used to have those facilities but now it is 18+ only anywhere
<Seeker`> in the UK, you have to be 5 to drink alcohol in the home
<Seeker`> you can drink a glass of beer / wine in a restaurant with a meal if an adult buys it at 16
<Mez> Seeker`, 14
<ompaul> Seeker`, when we were young (my generation) we used to get a thing as kids that was called Gripe Water http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gripe_water
<Seeker`> Mez: No, 16
<Mez> Seeker`, since when?
<Seeker`> Mez: A long time
<Seeker`> I believe you have to be 14 to be on licensed premises without an adult
<Mez> Seeker`, well, er, at least a year ago, you could have a glass of wine, or a small beer with a meal, if accompanied by an adult
<nickrud> http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/alcohol/alcohol_law2.shtml ?
<Seeker`> http://www.drinkingandyou.com/site/uk/child.htm
<Mez> ah... NEW licencing laws
<Mez> so when the 24 hour came in
<Seeker`> Mez: it was 16 to have it with a meal when I was 165
<Seeker`> *16
<Mez> Seeker`, how old are you now?
<Seeker`> almost 22
<Mez> Seeker`, the law was changed in 2005...
<Mez> 2003 *
<Seeker`> Mez: Do you have a link that states what the situation was before then
<Mez> trying to find one
<Mez> grr.
<Mez> 64
<Mez> ok, apparently it WAS changed from 14 to 16 in 2000
<Mez> http://www.opsi.gov.uk/Acts/acts2000/ukpga_20000030_en_1
<Mez> (169D)
<Daviey> ompaul: we gave our daughter gripe water
<ompaul> Daviey, starting her young? ;-)
<Daviey> :)
<ompaul> Daviey, it works - I would not give out about it
<Seeker`> http://www.opsi.gov.uk/acts/acts1964/pdf/ukpga_19640026_en.pdf
<Seeker`> Mez: Page 110 (the printed page number) in that document
<Daviey> ompaul: i think they use alcohol free solutions now :(
<Seeker`> evince reports it as page 122
<ompaul> Daviey, I wonder what they replaced it with
<Daviey> probably ethanol :)
<Seeker`> Mez: specifcilly 169 - (4)
<Mez> which crashed me.
<Mez> feel free to copy and paste
<Mez> (or screenshot)
<Seeker`> "Subsection (1) and (2) of this section do not prohibit the sale to or purchase by a person who has attained the age of sixteen of beer, porter, cider or perry for consumption at a meal in a part of the premises usually set apart fro the service of meals which is not a bar"
<Seeker`> From the Licensing Act 1964
 * Mez KNOWS it was 14... 
<Mez> I had to know it for my damned personal licence
<Seeker`> Mez: Where was / is ther personal license for?
<Mez> Was for ... *thinks* ...
<Mez> "the hill"?
<Seeker`> in mean where in the world
<Mez> Birmingham
<Mez> UK
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> *shrugs* I have no real world experience with it, only what I have read on the internets
<Seeker`> Mez: Are you getting confused with having to be 14 to be in a pub without a childrens license?
<Mez> no.
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (chachin spamming)
<Myrtti> dumdidumdidum
<Seeker`> lo Myrtti
<Myrtti> llo Seeker`
<Pici> bleh, being sick is boring
<Mez> depends on whether you're an alternative artist
<Seeker`> Pici: whats wrong?
<Pici> Seeker`: I have a cold.
<Seeker`> :(
<PriceChild> grrr barber but gel in my hair
<Mez> PriceChild, barber is open at this time of night?
<Myrtti> ohnoes, pricey cut his hair? didn't you have longish one?
<Myrtti> which reminds me
<Myrtti> now that you're both there
 * Mez runs
<Myrtti> I had the oddest dream last night
<Myrtti> something about Mez and Pricey eating pancakes in some sort of cafe that had round tables and lots of light and ... the oddest was... you were wearing the same kinds of t-shirts
<Mez> brick cobble floor... glass roof... yellow t-shirts?
<Mez> white, slightly taller than a patio table table...
<Myrtti> :-o
<Myrtti> the t-shirts *were* yellow!
<Seeker`> PriceChild: o/
<nickrud> do do do do do do
<PriceChild> Mez: earlier, i just decided it annoyed me
<Mez> /cs kf nickrud #gnome-do
<PriceChild> Myrtti: i did, indeed, this is definitely an improvement though
<Mez> PriceChild, I'm thinking of cutting off my locks too
<Seeker`> graduation on tuesday o/
<Myrtti> NNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Seeker`> \o/
 * Myrtti sobs
<PriceChild> Mez: need some emotional support?
<PriceChild> Myrtti dreams of Pricey?
<Myrtti> PriceChild: ... and Mez apparently
<Mez> PriceChild, maybe,... or I could get it sponsored...
<Mez> do it at LRL
<Mez> sell it like jonos beard
<PriceChild> Myrtti: when you start dreaming of people from the intarwebs.....
<Mez> PriceChild, it's time to stop the addiction ?
<PriceChild> Myrtti: coming to lrl?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> got my credit card on thursday
<Myrtti> havent booked up anything yet though
<PriceChild> Mez: i'm really not in the loop... is lrl2008 at the lighthouse again? i thought it was moved to student union?
<PriceChild> Myrtti: well you should before you decide not to.
<Mez> PriceChild, other way round - the SU cancelled.
<PriceChild> Mez: shame on them
<Mez> yeah
<PriceChild> Mez: never been to the su but i like the lighthouse anyway
<Mez> PriceChild, what kinda crew are you this year?
<Mez> the SU was ok.... but shitty for the exhibitors
<PriceChild> Mez: not sure... the normal kind?
<Mez> lol
<Myrtti> PriceChild: I've very much decided I'll come
<Myrtti> PriceChild: I've had enough hassle as of now to not to attend
<PriceChild> Myrtti: well book tickets soon, so that you can be annoyed when they go down in price by $40 the next week.
<PriceChild> *growls at ba*
<Mez> PriceChild, BA like to double charge me
<Myrtti> thanks, traveling with klm prolly
<Mez> klm do have the hottest air hostesses
 * Myrtti stares at Mez
<Myrtti> like I'd care?
<Myrtti> did they have cool stuerts too?
<Myrtti> captains?
<Myrtti> oh nvm
 * Mez doesnt know
<Mez> I didnt look
<Mez> was too busy watching the purdy blonde
<PriceChild> Mez: stop buying return tickets then.
<Myrtti> :-D
<Mez> PriceChild, I had it happen when I changed my flights back from amsterdam. Someone else paid for the flights, I paid for the change. They charged me twice
<PriceChild> :P
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-22
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, mDemocritus said: !loco is <reply> a LoCo is a LOcal COmmunity team. Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<nickrud> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<bazhang> purplestar. the name seems familiar for some reason.
<nickrud> was in that 'argument' with soundray iirc
<bazhang> seems to be a user that was banned earlier; cant remember the name though.
<nickrud> not by that nick
<bazhang> aye; he/she switched a bunch of times--elk-buntu was talking about him earlier iirc
<elky> purplestar is eternaljoy
<bazhang> ah right
<elky> he knows i know too
<bazhang> his advice is reinstall for most everything
<nickrud> helpful
<bazhang> robg reincarnated
<elky> act on it then, he has no cat lives left
<elky> im assuming it's he, since they're using male names now. previously 'he' has used female names... so im really unsure
<elky> anyway, off to find breakfast
<nickrud>  nearly dinner here
<elky> well it's closer to lunch than breakfast, but meh
<elky> maccas should still be serving...
<nickrud> pizza, salad and chicken for me. Maybe mexican seafood (walking distance)
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (nouvo)
<ubottu> ace_suares called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> ace_suares called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> ace_suares called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> can someone tell me why we let #ubuntu-offtopic become #ubuntu-so-desperate-and-horny-and-emo?
<elky> this is going to get messy, eternaljoy/purplestar has got into the convo now
 * nickrud lurks
<elky> haha, wobblywu is messing with him/her
<nickrud> well we can be sure it's a him now
<elky> i knew it was him when he checked in as ej
<bazhang> glad I dont have chanops in there :)
<elky> we used to use -offtopic as testing grounds for ops, then it got too foul
<bazhang> I can guess the time frame.
<wgrant> It really has degraded since I first appeared there a couple of years ago...
<bazhang> haha
<nickrud> maybe we need #ubuntu-sump
<elky> wgrant, yes, alot. there used to be respectful conversations there. now it's just teeny emo relationship crap all the time
<wgrant> Yep.
<elky> this was when we were allowed to keep it sane :(
<elky> nobody screamed at us for being too strict back then
<elky> but these kids in there now would choke and cry if we tried to do it
<bazhang> hehe
<wgrant> Not if you got rid of them all :P
<elky> wgrant, so tempting. so so so tempting
<nickrud> elky you are getting old, you sound like my crotchety neighbor ;)
<elky> nickrud, 8 years of real-time internet moderating does that to one
<elky> you too will become a bitter old op one day
<wgrant> Somebody sane really should regain control of -offtopic at some point...
<bazhang> get off my lawn!
<elky> wgrant, we try reguarly. we always get bullied down
<nickrud> nah, I did real time homeless shelter management for a bunch of years, this is G rated gradeschool
<wgrant> Can't you just ignore their shrieks as you strangle them?
<wgrant> Or ban them. One of them.
<elky> apparantly it's not bullying to threaten and troll *us* into submission, but it's bullying for us to stop the flaming and trolling of others
<wgrant> Ah, I see. Makes sense.
<elky> yep, clear as mud.
<bazhang> there *is* a norules channel: ##politics
<wgrant> Maybe they'll collect in their instead.
<bazhang> that's why this confuses me; if they want norules, then it is there.
<bazhang> maybe it it too norules for them :)
<elky> bazhang, there needs to be something in between.
<bazhang> elky, good point.
<elky> but, there's no such thing. you cannot maintain an inbetween
<elky> that's like expecting there to be a truely moderate political party
<nickrud> a first step might be mentioning in the topic that the coc still applies to -offtopic
<elky> i'd volunteer you to do the change now, but i dont think you'd want everyone currently speaking to accuse you of picking on them
<wgrant> Can't we get ChanServ to change it?
<elky> how?
<nickrud> if you'll change it, I'll applaud in channel
<wgrant> chanserv has a topic command.
<wgrant> 'The TOPIC command allows for the changing of a topic on a channel.'
<nickrud> since I don't have ops there
<wgrant> elky: Brave.
 * nickrud imagines someone bopping me in the head over the net
<nickrud> trolls ;)
<ompaul> @btlogin
<elky> ompaul, i need you to hawk siccness in #ubuntu, he's giving trollish advice
<wgrant> Oh joy.
 * wgrant pokes his head in.
<elky> wgrant, feel free to ! o p s him if he does it again
<ompaul> ack
 * wgrant just read #u-au-c backlog. What greatness.
<elky> wgrant, i know. are you on the access list, it'd be wonderful to have someone kick him out
<wgrant> elky: I'm not, no.
<elky> since apparantly it's only me who thinks he's a loser
<wgrant> I'm only in #u-au, AFAIK.
<elky> gah... darn new services
<wgrant> Only staff, you and yama have access.
<bazhang> kick siccness?
<wgrant> This version takes a bit of getting used to, but it's more flexible.
<elky> bazhang, if you'd be so kind, reason 'trolling'
<elky> wgrant, yes, but i'd have you on the list by now. i dont.
<bazhang> <siccness_> i wouldnt follow any ubuntu documentation for implementing it
<nalioth> bazhang: if he's in need of it
<bazhang> <siccness_> it'd be wrong definitely
<nalioth> he's not spoken in a bit
<elky> bazhang, boot him for that.
<wgrant> If he pipes up again, sure.
<elky> nalioth, because i ripped him in -chat, where im currently being laughed at and trolled
<wgrant> But he hasn't done anything evil for about 10 minutes, and kicking him now would look a bit odd...
<elky> no it wouldnt, it'd look like an op reading backscroll/following up on a complaint
<wgrant> Ah, OK, I don't watch #ubuntu much.
<wgrant> I thought most stuff would be realtime.
<elky> im allowed to make a complaint even if im an op. the only reason im not acting is because im being challenged personally by him elsewhere
<bazhang> this is not the first time he has given atrocious advice either
<wgrant> Indeed.
<elky> wgrant, sorry, got caught up, still havent found the reference to tell me how to add you to access
<nalioth> elky: /msg chanserv flags #channel
<elky> -ChanServ- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<nalioth> elky: /msg chanserv flags #channel $nick [monkey see from previous output]
<wgrant> But... you're +F. You must have privileges.
<elky> i typod
<elky> you're set now according to what the services told me
<elky> thanks paul
<wgrant> Thanks.
<elky> i have -10000000000 regrets about removing his access to the au channels
<bazhang> hehe
<wgrant> Mhm.
<elky> (note the negative)
 * wgrant now lies in wait for him.
<elky> wgrant, this is from one of the other -chat'ers... "most times I leave the channels it is because he is around making things unbearable, I'd hate to turn up to a LUG meeting with him around"
<ompaul> bazhang, care to ban when you are removing?
<ompaul> +b
<bazhang> ban sinister right off the bat?
<ompaul> don't bother now - but I would have
<wgrant> elky: I'm not surprised.
<wgrant> That has got to be one of the least funny things I've seen in my life, elky.
<elky> of course
<elky> im cracking up.
<elky> wgrant, im actually suspecting winlulz to be sicc, but not sure. the appearance of |414toolong| leans me towards it being purplestar -- they're aquainted.
<wgrant> elky: I also suspected winlulz to be siccness, until you suggested that it was purplestar.
<elky> wgrant, time to remove siccness
<wgrant> elky: Why?
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> I see.
<wgrant> Didn't see that last bit.
<wgrant> Do I want to dispose of him?
<ompaul> you do
<ompaul> wgrant, he is gone from #ubuntu
<wgrant> ompaul: So I saw.
<ompaul> wgrant, perhaps he is that "marc from Spell AC/DC"
<wgrant> ompaul: Now you've got me confused.
<ompaul> all the way from green acres
<ompaul> wgrant, I am having fun you remove him I will get you a url
 * wgrant works out how to.
<wgrant> Haven't had to do it since I moved to irssi...
<elky> btw, it seems the bots are malfunctioning on the mibbit front
<elky> since they're not able to exempt connections
<elky> wgrant, i now have pms from the tor user
<wgrant> elky: Oh good, saying what?
<elky> he's pming everyone it seems
<wgrant> Um @ penguincentral.
<nalioth> nothing
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Right.
<nalioth> iritant in #freenode
<elky> nalioth, can you kindly kill i=winlulz@gateway/tor/x-6f6d669dcff0e985
<nalioth> nothing to see here
<wgrant> elky: He's got me now.
<wgrant> In PM.
<wgrant> 'TSM TSM TSM'
<nalioth> wgrant: /quote silence  n'est pas?
<elky> he just parted the channel
<ompaul> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Warning lots of breaking software and other good stuff  between now and October!
<elky> nice to know that the entire #ubuntu-au-chat group isnt worth a single kill
<ompaul> !no intrepid is <reply> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> thank you ubottu
<ompaul> ahh doh
<elky> we're al being PM'd with chants about the tivoli storage manager
<wgrant> He's still a legend.
<ompaul> in his own lunchtime
<elky> wgrant, remove sicc now i think
<wgrant> Oh I so want to kick him, but I'm not sure where the threshold is...
<elky> the threshhold was years ago
<wgrant> OK, will do.
<wgrant> How should I ban him?
<wgrant> I haven't done this in aaaages.
<elky> do you remember how to even op up?
<wgrant> I do.
<wgrant> I'm just not sure what ban mask I'm meant to be using.
<ompaul> give me ops in there for 30 seconds and he will be gone
<elky> that would be risky
<wgrant> #u-au is generally not too foully behaved.
<wgrant> ompaul: He was attacking you not long ago.
<ompaul> in such a way as too not darken the sun ever again
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> fine he can
<ompaul> then I wish to make a complaint about being abused
<ompaul> go for it :P
 * ompaul wanders off in the direction of some good books he has 
<elky> wgrant, *!siccness@*nsw.bigpond.net.au should be sufficient
<ompaul> I fear a power outage - we have a big storm here
<wgrant> elky: I was thinking something like that, but I've stuffed it up before.
<elky> wgrant, op up and type /mode +b *!siccness@*nsw.bigpond.net.au
<wgrant> I know how to do that :P
<wgrant> Huh, no chanserv remove any more?
<wgrant> Thanks elky.
<wgrant> I didn't dream ChanServ's remove command, did I?
<wgrant> Because it's not there in new services.
<elky> it isnt?
<ompaul> wgrant, there is one but generally we don't have access to it
<ompaul> someone thought it was something you should set a static limit on in the new services (well done who ever - yes I am bitter and twisted like lemon or lime)
<elky> sure?
<elky>  /remove #ubuntu-ops wgrant testing
<wgrant> Uh?
<wgrant> Heh.
<ompaul> elky, there is akick
<nalioth> ompaul: remove or akick ( they are different )
<nalioth> wgrant: /quote remove #channel $nick
<wgrant> nalioth: Ah, so it's not part of ChanServ. Hmmm.
<elky> what's akick i wonder
<ompaul> auto remove of the worst ones
<wgrant> I guess I used it as part of some ChanServ script for XChat, so presumed it was part of ChanServ.
<nalioth> elky: ompauls name for 'autoremove'
<ompaul> elky, you know you remove a ban that is set that says user@domain and then they try and rejoin and you see chanserv removing them in a nanosecond thats akick
<ompaul> well it used be called autorm
<ompaul> iirc
<elky> ah
<elky> is our friend purplestar still floating around?
<wgrant> sicc has come up with some really great pronouns for me.
<ompaul> wgrant, welcome to opland ;-)
<wgrant> These actually seem rather original.
<wgrant> Not like those I got over release in #u-r-p...
<elky> wgrant, we welcome pastebins of abuse incidents
<elky> usually we sit around and laugh at them ;)
<elky> im lagging something shocking, so dont rely on me
<elky> woot over
<elky> curse you murphy!
 * wgrant sends some lag elky's way.
<ubottu> flaccid called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Myrtti> hello
 * Myrtti sighs
<elky> hai Myrtti
 * elky offer Myrtti some fresh apple crumble
 * wgrant hides.
<Myrtti> omnomnom
 * Myrtti offers elky watermelon
<elky> nomomnom
 * elky lols at the childishness
<ompaul> elky, please pause between noms
<ompaul> nom nom nom is the right way#
<wgrant> ompaul: I'm afraid you can't talk, as somebody just nomed you.
<elky> but but but... Myrtti gets to!
 * Myrtti nomnomnoms... oh it's ompaul. nvm.
<Myrtti> :-D
<ompaul> hahaha
<Myrtti> carry on
 * Myrtti hides
<Myrtti> I CONFESS NOTHING!
<Myrtti> nothing, I tell you, NOTHING!
<ompaul> all is known!
<Myrtti> oh noes.
<ompaul> game over next to serve  a bacon sandwich
<Myrtti> :-"
<elky> oooh
 * Myrtti whistles
<Myrtti> I knows nutin
<ompaul> I noes nuddin
<ompaul>  /cs kb nuddin for noes
<Myrtti> ompaul: now I'm curious ;-)
<ompaul> Myrtti, on my task bar is a spreadsheet called PackagesNeedingAttention.ods
<Myrtti> which of my dark siiikrits ar known
<wgrant> ompaul: All of them.
<Myrtti> ompaul: irssi-otr?
<Myrtti> :-P
<ompaul> wgrant, no in this case it is just a mental exercise which hopefully will in time become a real practice
 * ompaul goes back to brain working while it is stormy outside "Very windy for a time this afternoon, with gusts of 100 to 120 km/h in places."
 * Myrtti goes back to dream
<wgrant> ompaul: More targetted QA is always good.
 * ompaul goes back to messing with his own head
 * Hobbsee wves
<wgrant> Evening Hobbsee
<wgrant> Join the fun.
 * Myrtti sips sangria
<Myrtti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrelPOP518g ♥
 * jussi01 wakes up a little
<Myrtti> awww
<Myrtti> this thing, called love...
<Myrtti> ♬♪ Queen <3
<ikonia> ready freddie
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu ()
 * jpds curses at slow ssh connection
<Davinci2008> hi there
<Davinci2008> I am testing a chat bot
<Davinci2008> where can I take it?
<Davinci2008> to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Myrtti> NO
<ikonia> why ubuntu ?
<ikonia> just make a temporary channel,
<ikonia> nothing to do with ubuntu
<Davinci2008> well, sorry
<Davinci2008> by the way, do you know any channel about bots?
<Davinci2008> well, not a temporary channel
<Myrtti> please explain the behaviour of your bot a bit more
<Davinci2008> I want him to chat with people besides me
<ikonia> Davinci2008: why ? just test in a private channel
<Davinci2008> well, my bot answers google requests and wikipedia
<ikonia> most channels will have rules about not using bots
<ikonia> so test in private
<Davinci2008> but he also speaks 30% of the time
<ikonia> invite people to your test channel
<Davinci2008> so, I want him to talk to real people
<Davinci2008> ok
<Davinci2008> good idea
<Myrtti> then the place for it is not #ubuntu nor -offtopic
<jussi01> err
<jussi01> maybe ask the ops of somewhere like ##defocus
 * Myrtti nudges jussi01 with her nose
<Myrtti> :-)
<Davinci2008> thanks jussi01
 * jussi01 does not think asking random people too join a random channel is a good idea
<Davinci2008> well...
<ikonia> I didn't say random people
<Davinci2008> it must be something AI related
<ikonia> invite people in channels to join your channel is not good
<ikonia> ask friends, collegues, members of similar groups you work in to test with you
<Davinci2008> yes
<ikonia> don't ask random people in random channels as a lot of channels will also not appriciate that
<Davinci2008> ok
<jussi01> :)
 * jussi01 pokes Myrtti
<Myrtti> *squeek*
<Davinci2008> does gray color mean op?
<jussi01> no
<jussi01> Davinci2008: which client are you on?
<Davinci2008> chatzilla
<Davinci2008> why?
<Dave2> Grey means away in xchat, I believe it's the same in chatzilla.
<Davinci2008> ah
<Davinci2008> ok
 * jussi01 was thinking thatg also
<ompaul> !bots
<ubottu> Factoid bots not found
<ompaul> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ompaul> !search ubuntu-bots
<ubottu> Found: bugs, best, botabuse
<ompaul> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
 * ompaul wanders off
<jussi01> !bots is <alias>bot
<ubottu> I know nothing about bots is <alias>bo yet, jussi01
<jussi01> !bots is <alias>bot
<jussi01> sigh
<stdin> !bots is foo
<ubottu> I'll remember that, stdin
<stdin> !no bots is <alias> bot
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<ompaul> I thought there was a channel for playing with bots in it
 * Myrtti gives ompaul a cookie
<ompaul> which is what I was lookinf for
<ompaul> Myrtti, thanks
<stdin> yeah #ubuntu-bots :)
<Myrtti> don't be such a grumpy old ...
 * Myrtti hides
 * Myrtti waits for the smack
<Myrtti> DUCK AND COVER
<nickrud> speaking truth to power, Myrtti is COOL!!
<ompaul> Myrtti, wrong llama llama duck
<Dave2> When the crowd says <alias>bo?
<Myrtti> nickrud: which catalyzed that? :-o
<Myrtti> s/which/what/
<nickrud> Myrtti telling ompaul truth. Well, you did chicken out at the end but any effort is good :)
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> I'm just overly happy
<ompaul> Myrtti, have a cup of chamomile
<ompaul> or however it is spelt
<Dave2> chamomile is correct. I think.
<Myrtti> ompaul: no kisses on your nose then
<ompaul> hehehe
<Myrtti> sucks to be you ;-)
<ompaul> Myrtti, don't think so
 * Myrtti hrhmps
<Myrtti> I note my kisses on the nose aren't valued
<Myrtti> I shall give none of them, then.
<Myrtti> *snif*
 * ompaul pours Myrtti a red berry tea
 * ompaul makes a huge pot of red berry tea for the channel
<TheSheep> red berry?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-uk, ice_ said: ubottu help is more important here.and i don think it is a englich training chat rom
 * Myrtti grinds her teeth reading that
<Myrtti> *narsk
<ompaul> Myrtti, don't do that :)
<ompaul> it ain't worth it
<Myrtti> but... but...
<Myrtti> that is *SO* wrong
<ompaul> it ain't worth it
<Myrtti> it has so many mistakes I'm considering joining #ubuntu-uk to tell him to learn spelling and punctuation :-D
<Myrtti> grammar dictators ♥
<ompaul> I already told them that we use it in #ubuntu so people who don't speak english as a native language get a chance to understand each other
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul   I feel this is racist..  I need a second opinion..  <russianmafia> does jewbuntu or whitebuntu really exist?
<nickrud> yes, it is. I kicked him a few minutes ago for asking about porn
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow: there is a website for the latter iirc
<PriceChild> He's a ##politics person.
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, I think it is
<ompaul> as in I agree
 * Myrtti goes and washes her hands
 * Myrtti gives the piece of soap to nickrud 
<nickrud> I use tongs on some people, learned my lesson
<PriceChild> nickrud: I wouldn't rush in counting to 24.
<nickrud> PriceChild eh, I keep my word. There'll be a note in bantracker
<ompaul> nickrud, note my last item
<ompaul> you may remove yours but will you touch mine ;-)
<ompaul> go for it
<nickrud> ompaul I speak truth to POWER ;P
<ompaul> nickrud, something I am known to applaud
 * ompaul nods and then wanders though the corridors of ompaul's mind
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Tm_T> and ompaul ;-P
<ompaul> hi Tm_T
<nickrud> seems ompaul is the butt of the jokes today :)
 * Myrtti hugs Tm_T 
<ompaul> nickrud, so it appears, but we fear not
<nickrud> yes we know you have the intestinal fortitude to withstand the slings and arrows
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> I don't like wols
<Myrtti> he handles questions and people in #ubuntu in a way I don't like
<Myrtti> hi gnomefreak
<nickrud> yes, wols has come up in conversation before (many times, I think)
<PriceChild> My rucksack is too heavy and I can't decide what I don't want :/
<nickrud> cut off the handle of the toothpaste, and whatever else you can cut up without using functionality
<ompaul> PriceChild, your rucksack
<nickrud> *losing
<PriceChild> nickrud: i remember a guy who did that kind of thing to everything
<nickrud> and toothbrush, blech
<nickrud> PriceChild any real hiker does that
<ompaul> PriceChild, reduce the quantity of shower gel and such like
<nickrud> take pants with zippered legs, you save weight there
<PriceChild> nickrud: he had this wooden spoon, small enough to reach the bottom of his cup, but long enough so he could still stur, he then cut the spoony but in halfish so that it would rest on the bottom, and took a chunk out of what was remaining of the handle so it caught on the side
<PriceChild> *stir
<ompaul> someone check #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> is that pushing it
<ompaul> I think it is
<PriceChild> pfft... not taking any shower gel or such like
<PriceChild> i haven't put enough clothes in either
<PriceChild> maybe time to lose some luxuries
<nickrud> think of your clothes as layers, everything on your trunk should fit over something, so you can cut down on the weight of each.
<Myrtti> STAND BACK! I KNOW GIMP-FU!
<PriceChild> stupid rope
 * Myrtti hums
<Myrtti> http://myrtti.wippiespace.com/webcam/ ♥
<PriceChild> Myrtti: what is that?
<Myrtti> my pigsty :-D
<nickrud> rodent habitat?
<PriceChild> i've seen some untidy bedrooms in my time... but that's probably taking the biscuit
<Myrtti> yup
 * Dave2 sends one of the pigs that's around Bath at the moment.
 * nickrud is reminded why he prefers cats with a cat door
<Dave2> ( http://www.visitbath.co.uk/site/whats-on/taste-of-bath-festival/king-bladuds-pigs-p584773 . they're...odd. And my Internet connection needs to stop being so slow.)
<ikonia> Dave2: where did you see them
<Myrtti> cavycam ♥
<Dave2> ikonia, in Bath :P
<ikonia> Dave2: are you in Bath ?
<Dave2> they're quite hard to miss.
<Dave2> I am.
<ikonia> PM ?
<Dave2> Well, in Bathford, not central.
<Myrtti> iiiihhh Alex is on picture
<Dave2> sure, if my connection actually wants to stay unlagged.
<Myrtti> note the ingenious way of protecting the legs of my flower table
<Myrtti> Pringles cans ♥
<ubottu> ubuntufails called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<PriceChild> I'm off, have fun :)
<Myrtti> ♥
<Pici> ♥
<Myrtti> Captain_jack_swa: can we help you somehow?
<ubottu> thingy called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Myrtti> nini folks
<Seeker`> nn
<Seeker`> hmm, that reply is probably a bit late
<Pici> goodnight
<Pici> /even later
<ubottu> brian_griffin called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<wobblywu> mneptok, hi
<wobblywu> that idle time doesn't promise much good :(
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-15
<phix> hey
<nalioth> hi
<nalioth> can we do something for you, phix ?
<Flannel> phix: If there's nothing we can help you with today, please don't idle here.
<phix> yes
<phix> I would like to join #ubuntu
<phix> I have decided not to use #ubuntu for venting any more :)
<phix> can I ping you Flannel?
<phix> as in saying your name followed by PING!, not a CTCP or ICMP ping.
<phix> ping
<nalioth> phix: please wait elsewhere, thanks.
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/196183/
<elky> nice, we're down to 335
<ikonia> 335, how odd the product I'm looking for at the moment is called a 335
<ikonia> it's a message ! 
<Tm_T> ikonia: yes, don't buy it!
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> not the message I was hoping for
<elky> someone needs to come clean out my fridge. it stinks.
<Tm_T> elky: if you buy me a tickets
<elky> Tm_T, i wouldnt wish it upon a friend.
<Tm_T> s/a\ //
<elky> ok, who let the offtopicers drink the sugary drinks again?
<Tm_T> not me
<Tm_T> I gave them only two weeks old bread and water from bucket outside
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Dr_Willis said: ubottu > PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and  installation instructions
<Pici> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Pici> er, okay.
 * genii sips
<genii> What, no !lol yet in -ot?   ;)
<Myrtti> Nafallo: http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3629634934/
 * Nafallo blinks
<Nafallo> wut?
<Myrtti> stickers ♥ 
<Nafallo> ehrm... yeah?...
<Myrtti> :->
<Myrtti> när ska du klistra nån på din tangentbord ;-) just kidding. They were like £3 or something. Now I don't have to search for curly brackets by heart, and D is happy as well :-P
<Flannel> Hi bk128, how can we help you today?
<bk128> what's the syntax again to have ubotu tell a factoid to a specific user?  
<Flannel> er, you could've asked in #ubuntu-offtopic, no need to come here to do that, but, !factoid | user might be what you're looking for
<bk128> yeah, thanks Flannel.  just trying to help out some people in ubuntu and havent been here for awhile
<bk128> saw this room on http://ubottu.com/
<Flannel> Fair enough
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (Comisaurus_Rex, jrick|mschat)
<Myrtti> bk128: was there anything else_
<bk128> Myrtti: nope, thanks for asking though :-)  
<Nafallo> Myrtti: you fail at "?" :-P
<topyli> probably a non-standard (non-finnish) keyboard :)
<topyli> heh
<topyli> i used to mention to RomD many times how his quit messages are offensive. anti-religious messages like "free yourself from religious slavery!" and such
<topyli> i just talked to him in pm as  he joined, so he told me his quit message is nothing but a link to an imdb article. i was "ok, sorry to bother you then"
<topyli> the link of course is to http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0815241/
<Pricey> that quote is offensive?
<topyli> well it might be provocative. i certainly take it as such
<topyli> maybe it's me
<ubottu> fccf called the ops in #ubuntu (kevin_ spam)
<Mez> hmm, his lastlog doesn't look too good
<topyli> he's trolling about apple on u-offtopic
<topyli> kevin that is
<topyli> oh not anymore it seems
<fccf> need a little help for user LuK in #ubuntu - needs to access forign lang channel and is locked out do to registration... 
<Seeker`> "due to registration"?
<Seeker`> fccf: ?
<fccf> Seeker: that is what he is saying in his limited english -- username LuK
<Seeker`> what channel is he trying to join
<fccf> not sure #ubuntu-ru or #ubuntu-bg
<fccf> he already left #ubuntu - don't know
<Seeker`> can't see any obvious reason why they would need to be registered to join either of those
<Seeker`> aynway, if there isn't anything else we can help you with, please dont idle in here
<fccf> no worries - I'll exit this channel until needed again
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-16
<pleia2> oh hey, you guys are experts, a fellow in an ubuntu channel is trying to argue with me that "holy crap" is not bad and wants a list of bad words/phrases he shouldn't say in ubuntu channels
<pleia2> obviously such a list is nonsense, but I am not sure how to handle this
<pleia2> ("family friendly" didn't work, apparently he says this in front of kids too)
<pleia2> this user has a history of bad language, has been warned repeatedly
<Seeker`> "whatever the channel operator deems to be bad language"
<Seeker`> I believe that there is something in
<Seeker`> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Seeker`> that states that ops have the final say on what is/isn't appropriate
<Seeker`> pleia2: can I ask which channel?
<elky> pleia2, let me guess, this is mteck?
<elky> he's come crying to me in PM
<pleia2> elky: MTecknology in #ubuntu-us
<pleia2> Seeker`: thank you
<pleia2> I haven't banned him (just removed), and told him he could return if he can sort out how to conduct himself
<pleia2> but he's having a difficult time understanding that his frequent expletives are not welcome
<elky> pleia2, how do you expect people to express exlaimation?
<elky> 'by golly'?
<pleia2> I'm really not sure :)
<pleia2> and it doesn't bug me if it's infrequent (even if I might joke about a swear jar) but this has been pretty constant, daily "WTF?!" "holy crap!" etc
<elky> the former i can sympathise with, but the latter i just cant... there's a game called 'craps' for crying out loud.
<pleia2> it very well might be a regional thing
<elky> and you are in a different region of the US to him?
<pleia2> I am not sure I would have said anything if I hadn't just spoken to him an hour before about "WTF?!"
<pleia2> yeah, he's quite a bit further west
<Seeker`> elky: I think the existance of a game called "craps" is probably coincidental
<elky> Seeker`, here 'craps' means 'the runs'
<elky> so unless people are not allowed to say various other non-s words for defecation in the channel...
<elky> pleia2, he's trying to claim it's not daily
<pleia2> a few times a week
<ubottu> bastidrazor called the ops in #ubuntu (ramrod)
 * Pici personally doesn't have a problem with the word 'crap'
<elky> Pici, it's not so much the word as the constant use despite being asked not to
<Pici> elky: yes, well that would be annoying
<tonyyarusso> elky: btw, it has always been my understanding that the game name is unrelated.  anywho..back to life
<Flannel> It comes from the french word for toad.
<elky> tonyyarusso, my point was the word itself is ambiguous
<tonyyarusso> elky: Fine by me - I'm not really trying to give input on that aspect.
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: Really?  Interesting.  How are toads related to dice?
<elky> in aus, crap is an acceptable word for poop, 'the craps' is diarrhoea and a crapper is a toilet. an i find it hard to swallow that a culture that names a bear 'pooh' is so allergic to poop words 
<Flannel> No idea.
<Flannel> I just read wikipedia
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: someone suggests that it might be because the french brought it over to the US
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ajavid said: !ops Guest3396 is being rude and obnoxious and offtopic
<ajavid> I'm here.
<Flannel> ajavid: Shoving someone to ##windows for asking how to remove grub from their boot.ini is *not* support
<ajavid> Flannel, look at previous history. I was never rude to anyone, and still am not. I am NOT supporting widnows
<ajavid> I'm not telling anyone how to edit boot.ini
<Flannel> No, but you need to tell them *what* to edit from it
<ajavid> regardless of what you may think constitutes rudeness
<ajavid> Flannel, if you go to boot.ini and you see wubi, would you remove windows?
<Flannel> As I just said: I don't care about how you feel about windows.  Nor do the people you're helping.  If someone tried Ubuntu and chose not to keep it, for *whatever* reason, giving them the finger as they're leaving is *not* going to get them to come back.
<ajavid> I highly doubt it.
<ajavid> Flannel, you're a victim of your own perception
<ajavid> there is nothing I can do about that
<Flannel> ajavid: If you are dismissive to users like that again, you will be removed.
<ajavid> I am/was not dismissive
<Flannel> It reflects poorly on you, and our community.
<ajavid> Flannel, please, look at at the past hours log
<ajavid> Flannel, see how many people I'ved helped and how many thanks I've reciieved and how nice and courteous I've been
<Flannel> Helping N people doesn't give you the right to be rude to 1.
<ajavid> Flannel, kindly treat me with a bit more respect
<Flannel> Sorry, but it doesn't work that way.
<ajavid> Flannel, you're right, but I Was not being rude
<ajavid> I agree, no reason/right to be rude to anyone, that is, IF i was eing rude
<ajavid> I Wasn't (typo control-b)
<ajavid> if they ask how to remove wubi from boot menu, and I say, edit boot.ini, its in there, and go to ##windows to find out how to edit boot.ini, there is ABSOLUTELY nothing wrong with that
<ajavid> which is exactly what happened
<Flannel> "Edit this file!!" isn't being helpful.
<ajavid> you're saying I should have specifically told him to remove the wubi line from the file
<ajavid> if you edit the file, and you see wubi line, thats wha tyou remove
<Flannel> something along those lines, yes.
<ajavid> I'm sorry i don't treat people like complete idiots
<ajavid> you can feel free to do so, I won't
<Flannel> ajavid: You wouldn't be treating him like an idiot, you'd be answering his question.
<ajavid> Flannel, I think my answer was good enough.
<Flannel> How much more effort would it have taken you to be more specific?
<ajavid> hardly any
<Flannel> Practically none.  How much better would your support have been?
<Flannel> many times moreso.
<ajavid> it would have been better, I agree
<ajavid> but it was fine as it was too
<ajavid> you're point is valid, it could have been better, but it was fine
<ajavid> there was nothing WRONG with it
<Flannel> "edit this file" is not nearly as helpful as it ought to be.
<ajavid> I dont' think we're going to see eye to eye on this
<ajavid> if you feel the need to remove me, that is your perogative, feel free to do so
<elky> Flannel, did he at least check the competence of the person first?
<Flannel> elky: No, he just said "edit boot.ini" when someone asked about it
<elky> eep
<Flannel> and then said ask in ##windows
<ajavid> no
<ajavid> paste actual log 
<Flannel> Alright.
<ajavid> I lost mine, I dunno exactly whatI said
<ajavid> sorry
<Flannel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/196778/
<nalioth> i'm personally not seeing an issue.
<ajavid> nalioth, neither am I, however Flannel is giving me a hard time about it,and I didn't feel that is right
<ajavid> if you can convince me that I did make a mistake and I was rude, I will apologize to whoever 
<elky> nalioth, i am. you dont tell people to edit windows .ini files
<Flannel> nalioth: ##windows shouldn't have to know how to deal with grub
<ajavid> Flannel, you miss the point completely
<Flannel> ajavid: Yes, you despise windows, I know.
<ajavid> I sent him to ##windows to figure out HOW to edit the boot.ini file
<Flannel> ajavid: Just *skip* the question next time
<ajavid> as it is not a trivial as editing
<ajavid> you  have to set soe system/hidden attributes off
<Flannel> ajavid: And ##windows knows what to remove?
<ajavid> I refus to support this in ubuntu
<ajavid> i sent him to windows to find out HOW to edit boot.ini
<Flannel> ajavid: then *dont* but don't half-ass support either.
<elky> ajavid, then ignore it next time
<ajavid> and I told him, the entry is in boot.ini, edit this file
<ajavid> 10:40 <+           Flannel> ajavid: Yes, you despise windows, I know.
<ajavid> desctruvtive, uncalled for
<ajavid> 10:40 <+           Flannel> ajavid: Just *skip* the question next time
<ajavid> not always 
<ajavid> I still do not think I did anything wrong
<ajavid> 10:41 <+           Flannel> ajavid: then *dont* but don't half-ass support either.
<elky> ajavid, you are not helping your situation at all.
<ajavid> I have never provided half ass support
<ajavid> I'm standing up for myself.
<elky> ajavid, yes you have. that pastebin contains it.
<ajavid> elky, and I agreed with hima bout it being better, however it was fine as it was
<elky> ajavid, no it was not fine.
<ajavid> edit boot.ini, go to windows to learn how to edit boot.ini
<ajavid> if you edit boot ini and you you see wubi, be sure to remvoe something else, I suppose telling him exactly 
<ajavid> 20:24 < sirninja> How do I remove ubuntu as a boot option after I uninstall wubi?
<ajavid> he did not ask how to remove it form boot.ini
<ajavid> as my understanding goes
<ajavid> telling him to look in boot.ini will do it for him
<ajavid> edit boot.ini, and rmove the wubi line
<ajavid> Flannel
<ajavid> ss arguemtn is that I didn't mention the 2nd part
<elky> ajavid, you dont just tell people to edit ini files.
<ajavid> which I didn't think was neccesery
<ajavid> as editing boo.ini implies that the wubi entry is there
<ajavid> like I said
<ajavid> I wasn't trying to treat him like an idot
<elky> ajavid, you're not helping yourself at all.
<ajavid> if you still do not see my logic or reasoning then there is littl I can do
<ajavid> elky, and what exactly does that mean? 
<ajavid> I stand up for myself and somehow that merits a 'threat' that I'm not helping myself?
<ajavid> what exactly is your reason for telling me this? that I'll be bannd?
<elky> ajavid, it means that you're going around in circles, which is not helpful for yourself.
<ajavid> apparantly, with all due respect, Flannel is a bit unreasonable right now
<ajavid> which is why I thought that repeating myself a few times might help it sink in. I'll stop.
<ajavid> Anyway, I do not believe I did anythign wrong.
<elky> ajavid, and we believe you did. as it's our channel, it's our judgement that counts.
<Flannel> ajavid: Just don't do it again, and there won't be any issues.  We already went over the cost/benefit analysis of proper support
<ajavid> I've provied support almost everyday in #debian for the past 8-9 years. Never once have I been treated like this for trying to help someone.
<ajavid> This is just plain wrong.
<elky> ajavid, ubuntu is not debian.
<ajavid> apparantly, in your self rightousness you fail to respect people in some manner
<elky> debian lets anything fly. we dont.
<ajavid> you shoudl be ashamed of yourself for imposing BS on people like this
<ajavid> wow. great way to deal with issues.
<ajavid> Really, with all due respect. Some of you maybe reasonable enough, but some are not. Quite honestly, SHAME on you. I'm out.
<elky> riddance.
<elky> he's not even in either debian main channel that i can see
<elky> ah, there he is
<elky> im yet to see any support in there from him, but i have found him talking about wanting to put his *cough* in a computer...
<elky> and how the army is what you do when you want to kill people legally...
<elky> this is just getting worse and worse
<Myrtti> nalioth: I think ubot3 is broken again
<Myrtti> ubot3: ping
<ubot3> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Myrtti> ubot3: info pidgin
<jussio1> grumle. 
<jussio1> when did I part last?
<Myrtti> [10:07] ~~~jussi01 [n=jussi01@ubuntu/member/jussi01] has quit [Read error: 113 (No route to host)]
<jussio1> ok, so only 1 hour or so ago
<jussio1> hrm
<Myrtti> 90mins
 * jussio1 goes to call people to sort out stuff
<Myrtti> ubot3: info xournal
<nalioth> is ubottu working?
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<jussi01> nalioth: looks that way...
<nalioth> ubottu: info konqueror
<nalioth> !info konqueror
<ubottu> konqueror (source: kdebase): KDE 4's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 1190 kB, installed size 3504 kB
<jussi01> !info waon
<ubottu> waon (source: waon): A Wave-to-Notes transcriber. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 84 kB, installed size 240 kB
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> ubot3: !info waon
<nalioth> well, ubot3 usually only breaks when the db goes south
<nalioth> so i'm pretty clueless
<nalioth> ubot3: info konqueror
<ubot3> konqueror: KDE 4's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 (intrepid), package size 1321 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<nalioth> guess supybots need a restart every couple of months
<jussi01> nalioth: yeah
<nalioth> wonder if i ought to make that a cronjob
<Daviey> Well why not put the supybots on a poor hosting provider and allow them to inadvertently reboot the server, spawning supybot on reboot? :)
<Daviey> Dreamhost is my first thought :)
<elky> irc is forbidden on dreamhost
<Daviey> depends what page you read.. 
<Daviey> but i suspect you missed the point
<Myrtti> IST VERBOTEN!
<elky> Daviey, i have a dreamhost account. i suspect you miss my point.
<Daviey> ok
<nalioth> Daviey: i've had DH for years and not had any issues
<nalioth> elky: it's not? i'm running several cgi gateways there
<elky> nalioth, they rather suck at monitoring
<elky> nalioth, although, you probably signed up when they didnt have the explicit statement in their TOS
<Daviey> nalioth: sure, but the servers do tend to get rebooted every <30 days
<nalioth> Daviey: i've not run any continous processes, so wouldn't know
<Daviey> nalioth: ~2 years ago i tried to run irssi+screen with them.. Having a cronjob to re-start irssi was "interesting"
<Daviey> (for clarification, it wasn't a serious suggestion..)
<jussi01> Daviey: we have the bots on a server that we can do pretty much anything to...
<Daviey> jussi01: sure, it was a non-serious suggestion pointing to automating the process.
<Daviey> Wish i hadn't of said anything now :)
 * nalioth throws Daviey out the window
 * nalioth throws a custard afterward
 * jussi01 bites Daviey
<Daviey> nalioth: your custard is lumpy :(
 * Myrtti throws a bucket of marmite
<popey> \o/
<elky> jussi01, well, we have the bots on numerous vpses actually
<elky> marmite? om nom nom.
<jussi01> hello popey
<elky> remind me to get some cheese tomorrow so i can have marmite and cheese on crackers plzkthx
<nalioth> elky: you prefer marmite over vegemite? or 'our mate' ?
<elky> nalioth, indeed i do.
<nalioth> i don't like vegemite, as it's got a higher melting point than UK marmite
<elky> marmite is the original and definately the better
<jussi01> vegemite is better. and elky, HOW UNAUSTRALIAN ARE YOU!!!
<Myrtti> I want to kill authors of epiphany :-(
<popey> vegemite is marmite for wusses
<popey> :)
<jussi01> popey: bite me!
<popey> vegemite has a smoother less harsh flavour imo
 * popey nibbles jussi01 
<elky> popey, and it's got a tackier aftertaste
<popey> yus
<elky> jussi01, dont make me send you a jar of promite.
<elky> now that stuff is foul
<jussi01> elky: yeah, well thats true
<nalioth> i like marmite, as i can drop a spoonful in my cooking and it melts nicely - vegemite requires a higher temp to melt
<Myrtti> nnngnghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghhghghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I hate people who give lmgtfy links
<Pici> +1
<Myrtti> "but next time he'll know how to google it"
<Pici> In a support channel?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> -fi
<Myrtti> why do I bother? I only get bad tempered in ubuntu channels these days
<Pici> Tell them that the answer is unacceptable
<Myrtti> Pici: he's already protested my complain with "but next time he'll know how to google it"
<Myrtti> I'm stumped
<nalioth> beats the alternative google URL
<Myrtti> ooh, now he gave the link to the first page result
<Pici> I feel that its not good behavior for a support channel. 
 * jussio1 wonders where this is...
<Myrtti> jussio1: the JFGI thing?
<Myrtti> witnessed in #ubuntu-fi
<jussio1> Myrtti: yeah, Im not in many chans if you didnt notice
<jussio1> ooh, skype does /me :D
<Myrtti> sure, it does replaces as well
<Myrtti> atleast on the windows client
<jussio1> :D
<Myrtti> misstype something and correct it on the following line with s/client/application/
<genii-around> Is jussi's site up and down today ? I seem to be getting a lot of disconncts
<jussio1> genii-around: yes
<nalioth> jussio1: I told you that random genii-disconnect script was not random enough  :P
<jussio1> genii-around: power outages today
<genii-around> nalioth: Bah! ;)
<jussio1> nalioth: rofl
<genii-around> jussio1: OK. I'll stay on Konv then for a while
<jussio1> genii-around: Ill let you know when it comes back up. 
<genii-around> Thanks :)
<jussio1> !ircc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil
<jussio1> ooh, someone updated it already.  :)
<Pici> jussio1: yes, the person from the factoid factory
<jussio1> Pici: nice :d
<Pici> I didn't touch !appeal, we should touch the wiki page it references instead.
<jussio1> yeah
<jussio1> someone should do that...
 * Myrtti assigns jussi01 on the job
<Myrtti> first rule of the internets: "do not say 'someone should do it'"
<ubottu> fccf called the ops in #ubuntu (sllide indecent)
<ubottu> In ubottu, narrowtux said: !busybox is Busybox is a recovery shell built-into the kernel
<ubottu> In ubottu, narrowtux said: !foo is foo
<ubottu> In ubottu, narrowtux said: !foo is also bar
 * Pici thinks that <also> is hackish
<popey> vcghjkgfdcx == Samuel_AFK
<popey> who was banned from -uk and has changed nick to evade that ban
<popey> and changed username
<nalioth> hmmm
 * genii-around sips
<genii-around> I think bazhang's connection is broken
<nalioth> genii-around: how about the sky?  blue, dya think?
 * genii-around looks outside to make sure
<genii-around> Sorta grey today :)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-17
 * genii-around sips
<nalioth> when bazhang wanders in, someone can 'splain his SendQ spamming 
<genii-around> local brewery
<ubottu> In ubottu, Mike_lifeguard said: !no, ot is #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics, or #defocus for social chat. Thanks!
<Slart> someone please have a word with JohnQ in #ubuntu, please?
<elky> what do people think about adding "(keeping the !guidelines in mind)" to !ot?
<ubottu> FAJ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jussi01> elky: +1
<ikonia> %%bot command enable ssecure monitor mode
<ikonia> %% bot command show warning moniotor list 
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> %%bot command show warning moniotor list
<ikonia> darn typo
<ikonia> %%bot command show warning monitor list
<Pici> eh?
<ikonia> Pici: the new bot functionality
<ikonia> what the devil is ubottu doing in -ot ?
<Pici> Eh?
<Pici> you mean the @larts ?
<ikonia> yeah
<ikonia> I thought that had all been disabled
<Pici> Those have been enabled in -ot for a while now.
<jussi01> normal, just being abused a bit today
<Pici> bacta's ban was really removed?
<elky> Pici, yes, so he can earn another
<Pici> elky: okay
<ikonia> Pici: yeah, I know it had been removed
<elky> where the other will be another 6mths where we can say 'dont even bother trying to get it lifted'
<ikonia> did I mention bacta ??? 
<Pici> No? I did.
<elky> he's trying...
 * Pici sighs
<ikonia> oooh
<ikonia> Pici: sorry, I thought I'd done something suggesting he was banned
<elky> um, that's an awful lot of joins
<elky> ikonia, i know you like to let him know you're there, but he's not going to do anything if he gets ops interacting with him
<ikonia> putting an end to his waffle
<ikonia> it's a support channel
<elky> yes, and at the moment we're babysitting him. i'd rather we didnt have to.
<ikonia> I agree
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (firmW_)
 * Pici watches billisnice in -devel
<Pici> odd
<jussi01> Pici: I know that name for some reason, could be good or bad....
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pricey> hehe, 20:15:46 -!- mib_66abit [i=cba00147@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-8ceb18957f26be12] tried exploiting the proxy-users channel
<nalioth> and paid the piper
<Seeker`> how much do pipers get paid?
<nalioth> Seeker`: they lost their access for a while
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-18
<Flannel> ubottu: tell sivel about away
<mneptok> ubottu: tell Flannel about the small shrine with half-naked photo i have set up in his honor in my guest bathroom
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mneptok> prude.
<elky> mneptok, care to join me in growling at "The Mother Test"?
<jussi01> hrm, anyone care to comment on easypeasy?
<ikonia> lemon squeezy ?
<elky> another scripty thing
<Flannel> mneptok: In my honor?
<topyli> isn't easypeasy the same thing that used to be ubuntu-eee?
<Flannel> Looks like it
<topyli> when i first got my eee i installed it, having done homework poorly. it did make all the hardware work out of the box (which vanilla ubuntu did not at the time)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-motu, maxb said: !?!??! How on earth is partimage being built in debian *despite* the fact that it is P-a-s-ed?
<topyli> i was less impressed with their "better selection of software" like skype instead of ekiga :\
<maxb> I just said something with a lot of ! and ? to express my extreme bafflement, and ubottu decided it was a command, sorry! :-)
<maxb> #ubuntu-ops < maxb> !?!??! How on earth is partimage being built in debian *despite* the fact that it is P-a-s-ed?
<topyli> the final straw was when they released a new version, discontinued support for the old one, and told users there is no upgrade path but do do a clean install. so i did a clean install - of vanilla hardy heron
<elky> topyli, what a stunning recommendation there ;)
<topyli> heh
<topyli> some time has passed, perhaps they're okay now
<topyli> pointless though, real ubuntu works just fine
<jussi01> !-language
<ubottu> language aliases: langauge, wtf, ffs, foad, gtfo, nsfw - added by Seveas on 2006-07-02 10:45:17 - last edited by PriceChild on 2007-11-11 19:30:13
<clepto> 'sup?
<jussi01> Hi clepto
<clepto> i figured telling him a command that didnt work anymore wouldnt cause any harm
<jussi01> clepto: I know you were just being a bit humporous, etc, however #ubuntu is a support channel, with loads of new people, so we need to keep strictly on topic
<clepto> and was just trying to tell him that he had to reformat his system abd reinstall in a humourous way wouldnt be a big deal
<clepto> my bad
<jussi01> if you just want to chatter about linux, have a bit of a joke etc, there is room for that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> clepto: we need to keep it really on topic in #ubuntu - there are more than 1000 people in there, so its important
<jussi01> Ive resisted kicking/banning you because I think you are capable of understanding this :)
<clepto> yeah and  that would be slight overkill
<Flannel> actually, it's really not.
<jussi01> I got it
<Flannel> Some people know just enough to get them in trouble (like how to figure out what to do when a command tells them no)
<clepto> well that would really suck being banned for a joke and being unable to get assistance ever
<jussi01> clepto: so you understand now why we ask for certain things?
<clepto> yeah but i think the reactions are slightly overkill but ill drop it and move on
<jussi01> clepto: thanks.
<jussi01> clepto: have a good day!
<clepto> 0>
<ziroday> Hi, in #ubuntu there seems to be a sudden influx of russians speaking russian (I think) after being !ru'd multiple times
<ziroday> and they all appear to know each other
<ziroday> err Cromlech and Pathfinder being the latest, but have stopped now
<bazhang> thanks ziroday 
<ziroday> bazhang: thank you :)
<bazhang> now in #k
<bazhang> ah he quit :)
<jussi01> tried changing his nick to evade...
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> @bansearch groovyorange
<ubottu> Match: *groovyOrang*!*@* by elky in #ubuntu-offtopic on Mar 23 2009 11:17:04 (ID: 11477)
<elky> ...
<elky> what's his nick MO now?
<bazhang> not 100% sure; joining the same channels and same speech mannerisms, also the ilya@
<elky> which nick?
<bazhang>  [f7ees5oftware] (n=ilya@92-127-51-173-xdsl-dynamic.kuzbass.net): ilya
<Daviey> poor puppy, http://identi.ca/notice/5461669
<bazhang> caucausus ip (where groovyOrange is from)
<bazhang> abdullah, you were warned several times not to play with the bot
<bazhang> <abdullah> ubottu you have gone mad
<bazhang> etc. etc. many times
<bazhang> abdullah, you are banned from #ubuntu for all the bot commands you continued giving
<bazhang> abdullah, after being asked to stop many times
<abdullah> bazhang unblock me from #ubuntu channel i am sorry my sister was trolling
<abdullah_> #ubuntu
<Mamarok> is he that chap who the other day changed nick six times in less than a minute?
 * Mamarok check her logs
<bazhang> probably
<bazhang> he just ban-evaded in #ubuntu then his client quit
<Mamarok> yes, same guy
<Mamarok> who also frequently changes IP as it seems
<bazhang> yet stays as abdullah or some variant
<Mamarok> that was a funny one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/198469/
<bazhang> hehe
<Mamarok> 'ubuntuexpertinus', yes
<bazhang> oh man onkazgevir in -ot
<abdullah_> pleale unblock me from #ubuntu
<bazhang> abdullah_, you were banned in #ubuntu , then changed ip and ban evaded
<abdullah_> i am sorry unblock me from #ubuntu
<bazhang> abdullah_, no
<abdullah_> why
<bazhang> abdullah_, you know why
<abdullah_> i said i did not troll it was my sister
<bazhang> abdullah_, and changing your IP to ban evade?
<abdullah_> i was in the bathroom then my sister did it
<abdullah_> so it is not my mistake
<bazhang> abdullah_, well since you cannot control who uses your computer, no reason to let you back in #ubuntu
<Mamarok> abdullah_: lock your PC when you are away
<abdullah_> how do i lock the pc
<Mamarok> come on, you know how to change IP but don't know how to lock your PC?
<abdullah_> i forget my password
<Mamarok> and how do you log in then? even stranger...
<abdullah_> when i was setingup ubuntu i made it to log me in automaticali
<abdullah_> sorry typing mistake
<abdullah_> auto
<Mamarok> very bad idea, so everybody has access to your PC and you control it even less
<bazhang> abdullah_, well you can't do even the basic things with your computer; no reason to believe your *sister* won't take control once you are back in.
<UBUNTUTESTER> unblock me from the #ubuntu channel
<nalioth> give me a billion dollars
 * nalioth waits to see which one happens first
<elky> nalioth, probably his :-/
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici> meh
<Abdullah> i cant open #ubuntu channel it says you are banned from that channel
<ikonia> Abdullah: you know this
<ikonia> Abdullah: you where in earlier asking about it
<ikonia> you also tried to join using multiple nicks earlier
<ikonia> so you know you are banned
<ikonia> remember you asked as abdullah and UBUNTUTESTER
<Abdullah> no i was not i was out for 8 hours
<ikonia> no - you where in earlier
<ikonia> you where in at 13:06 GMT as Abdullah and 14:23 GMT as ubuntutester
<Abdullah> no my computer was on and some update was going on and the chat was open
<ikonia> no it wasn't
<ikonia> we went through this earlier
<Abdullah> in the house no one uses my computer.
<ikonia> either way then you can't be trusted as you told us at 12:14 your sister had been trolling, then you let her on again at 13:00 and at 14:24
<Abdullah> i dont know why i am blocked from #ubuntu channel
<ikonia> so either it's you - and you are miss-behaving, or it's your sister and you are unable to stop her using your computers
<ikonia> either way the ban won't be lifted at this time
<ikonia> Abdullah: anything else you need ?
<Abdullah> yes i what to know how to login as root user
<ikonia> sorry this is not a support channel
<ikonia> anything else you need from the operators ?
<Abdullah> the i want then to unblock the #ubuntu channel only and i will lock my computer from now when i go out
<ikonia> Abdullah: you said you'd do that earlier and failed
<Abdullah> no what not in the house earlier
<ikonia> Abdullah: as I explained either you are doing the miss-behaving, or your sister is and you are unable to stop her, so either way the ban will not be lifted at this time
<Abdullah> than what time the ban will be lifted
<ikonia> when we have confidence you can be trusted in the channel
<Abdullah> now
<ikonia> no, not now
<ikonia> come back in 5 days and we can discuss it then 
<Abdullah> why
<ikonia> I've explained why 
<Abdullah> i am new for ubuntu and i was useing windows before so what to i do for five days
<ikonia> you've been in this channel before using ubuntu - so I don't believe that, but for the next 5 days you can use the web or other support resources
<Abdullah> cant i format the computer and reinstall ubuntu and get accses to #ubuntu channel
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I've explained the situation 
<ikonia> Abdullah: can you please stop that
<ikonia> Abdullah: joining/leaving the channel
<Pici> Abdullah: Are you trying to acheive something by joining and parting?
<Pici> Odd.
<ikonia> very
<TannerS> umm can an opp test me or something? I can't join #ubuntu
<TannerS> ok trhen..
<Pici> TannerS: What happens when you try the test in #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<TannerS> failed.
<Pici> Do you get disconnected?
<Pici> yes
<TannerS> just like that?
<Pici> Have you followed the suggestions that the topic of #ubuntu-read-topic linked to?
<TannerS> ya..
<Pici> Which one(s)?
<TannerS> my router firewire alreayd up to date and I changhe ports
<TannerS> *firm
<Pici> Did you reconnect to freenode after changing the port?
<TannerS> yes
<Pici> What IRC Client are you using?
<TannerS> im on windows, using basic mIRC
<TannerS> i forgot the name of the client I use when on ubuntu
<Pici> TannerS: I'd rather not let this get in the way of you getting support. I've removed the ban.  If the channel is exploited again hopefully it will not affect you.
<TannerS> thank you, I have not been on freenode that long, so all this is new to me, I dont even know what happen in first place just listening to what the bots tell me, thanks much
<dmsuperman> Still missing !ompaul, !love, !pie, !seveas-#ubuntu-offtopic, !recursion-#ubuntu-offtopic
<dmsuperman> Just FYI
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (ThE)
<Myrtti> !-search jdong
<ubottu> Found: crackports, omgjdong, jdong*, twss-#ubuntu-offtopic, jding, crack, ops-#ubuntuforums
<Myrtti> !forget omgjdong
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !twss-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> That's what jdong in #ubuntuforums said!
<Myrtti> !forget twss-#ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> !jding
<ubottu> jdong
<Myrtti> !forget jding
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !crack
<ubottu> Error: unresolvable <alias> to please see above
<Myrtti> !forget crack
<Myrtti> !crackports
<ubottu> <StevenK> You don't randoming just say 'do it' on the SRU team at the consistent volume that the crackports team does.  Also, it's all jdong's fault
<Myrtti> evanrmurphy: how can we help you, or are you being helped at #ubuntu-irc?
<Myrtti> !seveas-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> who's got pie? Seveas has! HE STOLE YOURS. (see also !pie)
<Myrtti> !forget seveas-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !ompaul
<ubottu> ompaul is well ompaul, don't get me started about that guy
<Myrtti> !forget ompaul
<Myrtti> ok, hopefully you people can handle -offtopic, I'm going to bed
 * Myrtti sneaks to bed
<Myrtti> I certainly hope someone is awake and watching -ot
<elky> i'm awake now
 * elky huggles Myrtti
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-19
<Mamarok> evanrmurphy: can we help you?
<defn> Hey I'm having some trouble joining #ubuntu
<defn> It tried to test me but the tests failed
<defn> Erm, I think it's fixed now
<defn> Sorry
<elky> evanrmurphy, our /topic mentions that this is a no-idling zone.
<Mamarok> elky: third time...
<elky> okies
<genii> For some reason the term "duel boot" being used over and over today is bugging the hell outta me.
<genii> (as opposed to "dual boot" )
<Flannel> genii: You mean we don't have special shoes to wear while fighting?
<genii> Flannel: Maybe you do, I don't :)
<genii> I guess I'm just irritable today about it.
<nalioth> genii: it's 'duel boot' when you install windows _after_ linux
<genii> nalioth: Yes, sometimes it does seem an apt description
<genii> Bleh. Time to head to bed before I chew some new user's head off tonight. Laters
<Flannel> Bye genii!
 * aubade puts a penny on the track and runs out
<Flannel> Shadowwolf, ilovellama, lordofflames <-- All same person? (-ot)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Flannel> Hmmm, no kline for him?
<vorian> he is no longer with us
<vorian> (or she)
<Flannel> thanks vorian
<vorian> anytime
<Flannel> Good grief.  People today.
<Seeker`> when I was younger...
<Flannel> and we liked it!
<Seeker`> ...uphill BOTH WAYS
<Seeker`> why am I not asleep
<Seeker`> its 0442
<Flannel> because your eyes are still open!
<Seeker`> managed to sleep from 0000 to 0145, then 0200 to 0400
<Seeker`> rest of the time has been just dozing
<Flannel> Can't sleep while the evil yellow daystar is down, eh?
<Seeker`> pretty much
<Seeker`> was in bed at 2330, which is a really early night for me
<Seeker`> if i'm up this early, I may as well go an queue outside a store to get an iPhone at some silly time before the stores open
<evanrmurphy> sorry about before, didn't mean to idle
<evanrmurphy> I signed off for the day and tend to just stay in IRC as /away
<evanrmurphy> yes, I was being helped in #ubuntu-irc, and I may be an op soon
<evanrmurphy> later!
<elky> there's got to be a full moon somewhere...
<Flannel> Theyre all on the same IP
<Flannel> And most of the commotion is just them feeding off of each other
<ikonia> I see panarchy has a new ISP transonictravel.com.au
<ikonia> well, he's now ircing from his work 
<elky> ikonia, should i call them, d'ya think?
<ikonia> he's been doing it for a while, and I've pondered pointing out their security whole (IRC/mibbit) to them 
<ikonia> first time his host as had an rdns entry though
<elky> have we ever seen a name for him?
<ikonia> only ever his fake "Chip D Panarchy"
<ikonia> or "Chris Panarchy"
<elky> does he have a domain?
<ikonia> not that I'm aware of he seems to use free services like panarchy.blog.wordpress.org
<ikonia> panarchy.wordpress.org sorry
<ikonia> that sort of thing
<bazhang> panarchy is simtoon
<bazhang> hmm close, but perhaps not
<elky> simtoon is the moron who was floating around with the unicode swastica ascii art the other day
<bazhang> aha
<elky> (iirc)
<bazhang> similar IP but not quite the same
<bazhang> apologies for jumping the gun
<elky> tpgi is one of the largest in australia. they offer close to the cheapest quota
<elky> i can also be at their corporate headquarters in 20 mins if I need to :P
<bazhang> haha
<elky> maybe not quite 20 mins this time of day, but certainly within the hour.
<elky> ikonia, sleuth sources say that his name is not chip, and it's unlikely he works there.
<dragon> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<dragon> !gnome-splashscreen-manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dragon> these factoids need a fix
<dragon> por favor
<Myrtti> the problem with those factoids are known, we've been discussing them before.
<Myrtti> do you have suggestions?
<dragon> Myrtti: i'd suggest changing !gnome-splashscreen-manager to "gnome-splashscreen-manager" in the first one
<dragon> and getting rid of the second one
<dragon> !gconf-editor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf-editor
<dragon> this one could be assigned a definition
<Myrtti> !splash ~= /!gnome-splashscreen/gnome-splashscreen/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> so that's the first
<Myrtti> "getting rid of the second one" explain
<dragon> gconf-editor is a graphical tool used to maintain the GNOME desktop environment registry. For more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GConfEditor
<Myrtti> !gconf-editor is <reply> gconf-editor is a graphical tool used to maintain the GNOME desktop environment registry. For more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GConfEditor
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !gconf-editor
<ubottu> gconf-editor is a graphical tool used to maintain the GNOME desktop environment registry. For more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GConfEditor
<Myrtti> dragon: anything else?
<dragon> i guess that's it for now
<dragon> this is aaditya btw
<dragon> see ya around
<dragon> and, thanks
<Myrtti> oh jesus, people in #ubuntu are doing my head in
<Myrtti> TAKE IT AWAY
 * elky kicks Myrtti from #ubuntu :P
<Myrtti> "su root is exactly same thing as sudo so it's ok½½½½§§§§§11111!!!!!!1"
 * Myrtti goes to smell satsuma potpourri oil
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell dragon_ about exploit
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu abdullah ban-evading again
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/199176/
 * Pici was trying to open his browser to check if it was the same person
<ikonia> must be his sisterm again
<Pici> er.. did ActionParsnip just tell cowgarden to remove the only kernel package he had installed?
<Pici> I admit I haven't had all my caffeine yet...
<ikonia> ha ha
<tsimpson> no more mibbit...
<Myrtti> wohoo!
<tsimpson> I feel cheated, just when #k gets floodbots mibbit access is removed :p
<Pici> Well, theres still the freenode web gateway
<tsimpson> shouldn't be difficult to get the bots to work with freenode webchat
<Pici> Removed all the stale mibbit exceptions from #ubuntu
<Pici> and #kubuntu
<ikonia> so it's officially gone
<Myrtti_> :-þ
<bazhang> no more mibbit? yahoo!
<Pici> google!
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> Why do people think that do-release-upgrade -d is the proper way to upgrade, I don't get it.
<tsimpson> hey, it worked
<Pici> it did?
<Pici> oh, only for #kubuntu
<tsimpson> look in #k
<tsimpson> I tested in #k, I should be able to do the floodbots in #u too
<tsimpson> unless anyone has any objections?
<ikonia> Pici: because people tell them blindly to do it
<ikonia> Pici: and -d is needed to get to the development versions so people think it's "the" way to upgrade, not the way to upgade to development versions
<Pici> tsimpson: works :)
<tsimpson> :)
<tsimpson> btw, the bots still work with mibbit (in case it ever comes back)
<Pici> !mibbit | fyi
<ubottu> fyi: freenode no longer supports connections from mibbit.  See http://blog.freenode.net/?p=254 for more details.  freenode help in #freenode
<genii> Now they need to do something about cgi::irc
<Mamarok> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
 * Pici sighs
<Mamarok> looks a bit silly to me
<Pici> It is.
<Mamarok> would be ok in -ot, but in a support channel it generates noise IMHO
<Pici> !forget botsnack
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<Pici> !botsnack-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<bazhang> !helpersnack
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Pici> Nothing wrong with that.
<genii> Hehe
<Mamarok> that's ok :)
<bazhang> or !opsnack :)
<Mamarok> !opsnack
<ubottu> Chocolate! And Raisins! And ICE CREAM! ooo! and 60 minutes +m!
<bazhang> hehe
<Mamarok> wow :)
<genii> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette, and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language, or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Pici> I personally like having some of these funny factoids.
<genii> Pici: Me too. It's good to break the tension sometimes
<ikonia> some of them are quiet ammusing, I think we went a bit ocerboard sith some of them
<Pici> oddness in -offtopic
<genii> Pici: Yes, that same hostmask 
<Pici> genii: different idents, but still odd.
<genii> And the lag between their individual chat entries seems suspicious
<Pici> Its fine if they're both at the library chatting, but the fact that they won't admit that is problematic.
<genii> Their grammar/style is also very suspiciously the same
<bazhang> yep
<topyli> i wonder what we should do
<Mamarok> if their talk is not offensive or such...
 * Mamarok has a look
<genii> In telnet chatsite times I used to do similar messing around. I'd login as genii genii-number-2  genii-number-3     etc etc and have fistfights with myself for fun.
<genii> I'm pretty sure thats what they're up to, actually.
<genii> Whether it's one or two ppl
<Pici> hah: "11:28:44 <?zer0o> the secondo message was "mount: no medium found" is kubuntu trying to talk with his dead granny? 
<ubottu> ctmjr called the ops in #ubuntu (joejc)
<genii> They should probably change that error msg from medium to media
<ubottu> Titan8990 called the ops in #ubuntu (CoreyTaylor)
<Flannel> Hi McBrain, how can we help you today?
<McBrain> hello there
<McBrain> in fact I'm not here for help, I just experience something which, I think, could be a security problem. I'd like to talk about that, to be sure, but I don't know the procedure
<Flannel> Security problem in Ubuntu?
<McBrain> yes
<Flannel> Alright, you'll file that just like any other bug, except there's a checkbox to keep it private (since its a security issue)
<Flannel> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Flannel> hmm
<Flannel> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Flannel> That's a much more helpful factoid
<McBrain> ok thank you, I'll do that then
<McBrain> I thought that maybe there was some kind of a security channel or something. Even for linux in general
<Flannel> There likely is
<Mamarok> security bug can and are communicated upstream of course
<Flannel> McBrain: The security team is #ubuntu-security, you might try poking around there
<McBrain> right, ubuntu-hardened. I didn't thought about that name
<McBrain> thank you very much for you time
<Flannel> No more mibbit
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-mozillateam, fta said: !who is your master?
<Flannel> Howdy fta
<ubottu> BUGabundo called the ops in #ubuntu-mozillateam ()
<fta> where should i request support for a new bug tracker? i mean, when i paste an url or foo bug xx, i want ubottu to expand it
<fta> (hi)
<Flannel> You might try #ubuntu-irc
<Flannel> just because no one here who handles that stuff seems active
<fta> Flannel, ok, thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-20
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (harpreet_)
<ultimatelifeform> Are you guys in control of ##club-ubuntu? Cuz' if you are, you need to get in there.
<Pici> No, we are not.
<Pici> ultimatelifeform: ^
<ultimatelifeform> Pici: ok. They just act like idiot in there.
<ultimatelifeform> *idiots
<ultimatelifeform> thanks anyway
<bhowerton> I am just trying to see if i can connect to the the server
<bazhang> @bansearch fujisan
<ubottu> Match: fujisan!*@*.ftth.xms.internl.net by tsimpson in #kubuntu on Apr 08 2009 01:09:15 (ID: 12205)
<ubottu> Match: *!*?=fujisan@*.ftth.xms.internl.net by tsimpson in #kubuntu on Apr 08 2009 01:09:15 (ID: 12204)
<ubottu> Match: *!*?=fujisan@*.ftth.xms.internl.net by tsimpson in #kubuntu-offtopic on Apr 12 2009 19:55:15 (ID: 12359)
<ubottu> Match: fujisan!*@*.ftth.xms.internl.net by tsimpson in #kubuntu-offtopic on Apr 12 2009 19:55:15 (ID: 12360)
<ubottu> Match: *!?=fujisan@* by ikonia in #ubuntu on May 23 2009 09:55:36 (ID: 13839)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@16-42-215.ftth.xms.internl.net by Flannel in #ubuntu on May 23 2009 06:05:10 (ID: 13834)
<ubottu> Match: Fujisan!*@* by ikonia in #ubuntu on Apr 08 2009 07:27:52 (ID: 12208)
<ubottu> Mark: by Seeker` in #ubuntu-offtopic on May 03 2009 03:47:25 (ID: 13073)
<bazhang> @comment 13073
<ubottu> May 03 2009 03:47:25 Seeker`: **MARK** - Ban evading - ban on cloak ony
<bazhang> doing it again ^^
<Flannel> Er. Where was he evading?
 * Amaranth waits for someone to complain to the CC saying I banned him for posting something homosexual
<bazhang> heh
<Amaranth> fun PMs from that one
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, jasu said: ubottu, there is no option for save also
<rubydiamond> test
<elky> is rubydiamond +f from somewhere?
<Flannel> floodbots tested/removed him from quarantine at :02
<Flannel> well, and :03
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, xiong said: ubottu, erm, this is evolution trash, not system trash; no, i'm using pop
<Myrtti> LOL
<Myrtti> I'm laughing in tears
<mobi-sheep> Somebody played with the bot?
<mobi-sheep> !gusty
<ubottu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<mobi-sheep> !guTSy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<mobi-sheep> Here you go. :<
<elky> <Bacta> Hai! Bacta's the name, trollin's the game! <- 20 mins ago. i guess he's not changed afterall
<Gary> what channel?
<bazhang> other such comments in #freenode around 50 mins ago
<elky> Gary, #wordpress. and a while before that, he hit #wikipedia demanding to know why the vietnamese wiki is yellow and complaining that europeans were not getting equal treatment hence it was racist
<Gary> argh
<Gary> thanks
<elky> he's not changed a bit, and keeps getting away with it because he only says one or two lines every few days
<Tm_T> Myrtti: what was the laugh?
<Mamarok> the user talking to ubottu?
<elky> the person asking for ##c-u intervention
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> I'm not surprised, really
<Tm_T> the need of that, I mean
<elky> they were in need of intervention they day it started
<elky> clearly they're not teaching all the new people to hate and disrespect ops these days,
 * Gary disses elky 
<ubottu> Cobalt called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<elky> maveric, can we help?
<elky> i guess not
<ubottu> arvind_khadri called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, Slart said: !yahoo is At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> pointing everyone to a specific server sounds a bit fail ;-)
<Myrtti> Nafallo: so telling people to use gtalk would be less fail? ;-)
<Nafallo> oooh. that have potential!
<Myrtti> fail.
<jrib> !yahoo is At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jrib
<Myrtti> !yahoo
<ubottu> yahoo is At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<jrib> i doubt #ubuntu traffic would matter ;)
<jrib> !yahoo is <reply> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<ubottu> But yahoo already means something else!
<jrib> !no, yahoo is <reply> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<Myrtti> !yahoo ~= s/yahoo is//
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-21
<bazhang> clean up in -ot
<ubottu> lvlefisto called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Seeker`> heh, did I just ban firefox as well?
<Seeker`> and shadowwolf?
<bazhang> yep
<Seeker`> They've been doing that for a few days haven't they?
<bazhang> they were doing that tag team the other day, ilovellama was the troika
<bazhang> yep
<Seeker`> can stay banned then
<Seeker`> as i said in -ot, they can continue playing their silly games IRL, seeing as they are all coming from the same IP, I'm willing to bet they are within shouting distance of each other
<bazhang> good point
<Seeker`> if not, its a dynamic IP, so most likely a home server, which means they probably know each other anyway
<ubottu> lstarnes called the ops in #ubuntu (Br00k3)
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (m0ose, forkbomb)
<nalioth>  /w 1
 * jussi01 waves
<Flannel> interesting.
<Flannel> !test | ubottu 
<ubottu> Flannel: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<bazhang> kharn, how may we assist you
<kharn> Hi guys, seems I somehow got myself banned from #ubuntu (not even sure what I did, only thing i can think of is that i logged in/out 3 times in a row) .. and was wondering if there is any way i can get the ban removed?
<kharn> I wasn't actually kicked from the channel .. was just having some .... dramas .. with my IRC client :D
<kharn> .. i guess one more piece of info ... it happened approximately 30 hours ago ...
<bazhang> seems you ctcp'd the channel
<kharn> the whole channel?! eep ..
<topyli> yes apparently it's not about the joins/parts at all
<bazhang> auto-ban from the bots in that case
<kharn> is there any way i can get access back with a slap on the wrist? or am i perm banned?
<kharn> i am no longer using that client incidently (bitchx)
<bazhang> please dont ever do it again
<kharn> as i possibly did that ctcp accidently ... 
<kharn> u have my word
<bazhang> what version of Ubuntu? bitchx is not available anymore afaik
<kharn> got it off bitchx.com 
<kharn> manual install ...
<bazhang> aha
<kharn> its been about 8 years since i used it last ... and yeh .. seems i have forgotten it completely :D
<bazhang> you can rejoin now. Please be more careful in the future
<kharn> will do ...
<kharn> tyvm
<topyli> bitchx is forgotten by everyone, for a reason
<bazhang> heh
<topyli> afaik the project is dead
<elky> everyone except those who use it as an extention of ego.
<kharn> yeh it appears to be ... last update 2k6
<kharn> ok, well thanks for granting my access back .. 
<kharn> have fun!
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<bazhang> mobi-sheep, you can suggest factoids as outlined here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> ie !fact is xyz etc
<mobi-sheep> bazhang: Thanks.  I'm reading up on it.
<bazhang> no problem :)
<mobi-sheep> bazhang: Does changes take effects fast (as in people could use this to abuse?)  I'm trying to update few factorids as it seems outdated and sometimes silly... such as.
<mobi-sheep> !tell bazhang about gutsy
<ubottu> bazhang, please see my private message
<mobi-sheep> bazhang: You see it?  Oh, I thought it'd show up in here instead. :O 
<bazhang> mobi-sheep, that is just telling me something
<mobi-sheep> bazhang: I mean the gutsy -- guTsy 
<mobi-sheep> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<bazhang> mobi-sheep, factoid suggestions are forwarded here, and the senior operators make a call if they are warranted or not
<bazhang> mobi-sheep, you can /msg ubottu to do them (more convenient)
<mobi-sheep> bazhang: Ahh. I see I made a typo.  But is this necessary?
<mobi-sheep> !gusty 
<ubottu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<mobi-sheep> Lol.  That is that. :o
<mobi-sheep> bazhang: Thanks again. 
<bazhang> mobi-sheep, you're welcome :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !stab is <reply> Stabbity stab.
<Seeker`> hmm, "was the seventh release of Ubuntu"; You mean it isn't any more?
<Mamarok> Seeker`: well, was is appropriate in this case, as it has reached it's EOL already
<Pici> As in it was released in the past
<Seeker`> @bansearch Lenin_cat
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> Mark: by bazhang in #ubuntu-offtopic on May 24 2009 04:03:34 (ID: 13870)
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Dr_Willis called the ops in #ubuntu (nereali)
<raylu> can we get a kick on nereali in #ubuntu?
<tiyowan_> I hate to disturb you folks, but could someone moderate the channel so that "trying to crack my neighbour's WPA" discussions get nipped in the bud? thank you
<Tm_T> which channel?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-21
<Flannel> Man, try and steer conversation and some people just keep going a tempo on you.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from erry)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from erry)
<Flannel> Howdy Jordan_U, what's up?
<Jordan_U> If erry continues as he has been, he will just be wasting peoples time.
<Flannel> Jordan_U: Thanks for the heads up.  Is he just spinning in place? or not listening? or what?  I haven't been paying attention to him
<Jordan_U> Flannel: He refuses to believe the answer that he has been given.
<Flannel> Jordan_U: Alright, thanks
<Jordan_U> Thank you.
<Flannel> This guy is interesting.
<ikonia> erry's back again
<ikonia> not acceptable
<ikonia> she's done this sort of thing before
<Flannel> oh?
<ikonia> has serious mental issues, thretened to have me killed etc etc
<ikonia> was on a long term ban until it was removed to give "another" chanc
<ikonia> chance
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from erry)
<ikonia> it's fine it was an accident
<Pici> ...
<bazhang> blech
<lhavelund> Is it about time globalmixmaster is taught a proper lesson?
<IdleOne> to be fair, we were egging him on
<IdleOne> and I don't think he actually broke any rules
<bazhang> well the whole chicks thing was blecchy
<IdleOne> a little but he got the point quick
<elky> IdleOne, there's a point that people pass where no matter how much egging there was, there's no reasonable expectation it would lead to such. It's not a get out of jail free card. Never has been and never will be.
<lhavelund> He's just been crossing the line constantly.
<IdleOne> well unless I missed something all I saw was him ask if there were any females in the channel.
<elky> Who the heck keeps spiking the -ot water cooler?
<h00k> if it was me, it would have been with coffee
<elky> Yeah, this is a bit more than caffeine.
<h00k> appears to be that way :(
<h00k> oh lord.
 * jpds gently prods xelister in -bugs.
<jpds> He is seriously getting annoying.
<jpds> ikonia: He's been like that for weeks.
<ikonia> then he's toast
<ikonia> jpds: all seems cool now ;)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<h00k> Pici: want me to grab the bans in #u-o?
<ubottu> likemindead called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<h00k> Please beware of jammiedodger in any of the Ubuntu channels
<ikonia> see him
<ikonia> he's banned now so the proxy channel won't let him in
<Pici> at least in #ubuntu
<maco> i just remove'd from #kubuntu
<Pici> and #kubuntu
<Pici> ;)
<ikonia> or #x
<h00k> Ah, I see that, in #ubuntu-ops-mon
<Pici> O dodm
<maco> that was a remove not a ban in kubuntu
<Pici> er, I didn't ban in #xu, nor in -offtopic, and he hasn't tried to rejoin yet.
<ikonia> hitting ##linux now
<h00k> surprise
<JammieDodger> ikonia, what u do not love me? is because i r herpes?
<JammieDodger> IS?
<ikonia> help please.
<ikonia> JammieDodger: please leave this channel while you are making these comments
 * JammieDodger wapes you
<JammieDodger> but does not work like that
<JammieDodger> u see u see
<JammieDodger> i has herpes
<JammieDodger> therefore, is cool
<ikonia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<JammieDodger> what is op?
<ikonia> thank you
<Pici> yw
<jpds> wut.
 * h00k facepalms
<jpds> Interesting AS.
<h00k> How do the floodbots decide to ban gateway users?
<Pici> They get banned on kick.
<knome> hey! (jussi probably) - we'd like to have a bot that prints bugs from LP back in #ubuntu-website, but apparently ubot4 does not do that.
<jpds> knome: Back now.
<knome> jpds, great! thanks
<jussi> jpds: ping
<knome> hey jussi :)
<jussi> hi knome
<jpds> jussi: Hi.
 * lhavelund humms.
<h00k> Pici: Cherry doesn't have the best attitude, and k-rad was giving some google-it's, just so you're aware
<abhi_nav> m here
<lhavelund> abhi_nav: Hi.
<abhi_nav> yah
<abhi_nav> what happend?
<lhavelund> abhi_nav: Will you confirm the following for me---you have, many, many times, been asked not to crosspost in the Ubuntu channels. Correct?
<abhi_nav> NO
<abhi_nav> I never, and not many many times. no one, not even any op or regular user talks to me regarding crosspost
<abhi_nav> I want to suggest you that, may be you are confusing with the nicks. many people just dont consider underscore in my nick?
<lhavelund> I can't exclude that possibility entirely, in which case I apologise for any inconvenience.
<lhavelund> And I fear that my memory may not be working as well as it did, having checked the database
<lhavelund> as I thought it did*
<lhavelund> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<lhavelund> Keep this in mind, keep support in #ubuntu, and everyone is happy :)
<lhavelund> Understood?
<lhavelund> :)
 * lhavelund prods abhi_nav.
<abhi_nav> I wll keep this mind from now onwards. Actually many times it get little difficult to decide if my question of ubuntu related (i.e. for #ubuntu) or not (i.e. for #ubuntu-offtopic) thats why
<abhi_nav> thaks for informing me. :)
<lhavelund> abhi_nav: No problem :)
<abhi_nav> :)
<abhi_nav> should I leave now?
<lhavelund> Apologies for drawing some quick conclusions; I should read my material more often.
<lhavelund> I'm done, at least :) -- thanks!
<abhi_nav> yah Its OK!!!
<abhi_nav> bye :)
<h00k> For the record, k-rad is having issues not quite understanding that it's not acceptable to tell #ubuntu users to 'google it,' I may forward him here
<h00k> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<Jordan_U> xae8koo is trolling in #ubuntu
<guntbert> hi, can someone have an eye on Aut0ExeC in #ubuntu, I don't want to draw his wrath towards me again :-)
<IdleOne> sure thing guntbert
<guntbert> thx, just saw you :-)
<h00k> IdleOne: also, Cherry
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> I just got accused of trying to undermine the ubuntu community?
<IdleOne> lol
<gnomefreak> same person?
<h00k> yes
<h00k> Cherry
<IdleOne> oh so he did this before
<IdleOne> ?
<gnomefreak> ping me and i will have at it :)
<IdleOne> he is keeping quiet now
<h00k> I had a brief conversation with Cherry about keeping the attitude appropriate for #ubuntu and linked to the guidelines
<IdleOne> I don't think I was rude when I asked to stay on topic. As a matter of fact I tried to be jovial about it :/
<h00k> no, it's true, you weren't
<h00k> lag is bad here
 * IdleOne stops the ping flood on h00k 
<IdleOne> :P
<h00k> cjamnick in #ubuntu, I have a feeling they might be back :(
<gnomefreak> anyone have supper launchpad powers?
 * gnomefreak not super enough to vist a PPA
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-22
<jpds> gnomefreak: Hmm, supper.
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (MTecknology showing BLATANT DISREGARD for operators as evidenced by VIOLATION of PREVIOUS OPERATOR ACTIONS)
<knome> :|
<funkyHat> ugh
<Pici> gord: mteck was banned in the past for /noticing the channel and said he wouldnt do it again.
<knome> i've also encountered him and "disregard" is a pretty good word to describe his actions
<Tm_T> someone should take the -ot and shake it
<seeker^> Hi, just testing multitasking on iphone os 4
<Seeker`> whoop, it works
<funkyHat> As an actual feature?
<seeker^> His
<seeker^> *yus
<seeker^> Colloquy stays connected when app is minimised
<Pici> banned./
<seeker^> Will probably destroy my battery life though
<Pici> I'm going to dinner.
<Tm_T> Pici: I hope that's enough, ljl hasn't been his best lately
<Pici> Tm_T: huh?
<Pici> mteck != ljl
<gord> my android phone has had irc for ages :P
<Tm_T> Pici: yes, I mean hope that's enough to settle down the channel
<seeker^> gord: I've had irc for ages, just not multitasking
<gord> yeah thats what i ment :) woo linux and its crazy multitasking abilities
<seeker^> :P
<IdleOne> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<knome> !ding
<ubottu> dong
<knome> yay
<knome> ;)
<funkyHat> !bing
<ubottu> ban
<knome> !kling
<knome> :(
<Tm_T> on
<knome> !kling is <reply> klang
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, knome said: !kling is <reply> klang
<Tm_T> !scope | knome
<ubottu> knome: We don't need factoids for *everything*, or ten factoids for the same thing ;)
<knome> that's not "everything", and it's also not "the same thing"
<knome> it's completely different!
<tsimpson> and people wonder why we restricted editing ;)
<Tm_T> who is this "people" ? (:
<knome> imo restricting editing is fine
<knome> ...but we need to have !kling :(
<tsimpson> Tm_T: every now and then someone asks
<knome> ;)
<tsimpson> maybe when we move to a shiny Postgres/MySQL database
<knome> tsimpson, because of one more factoid? ;)
<tsimpson> because then I'll care less about every byte
<knome> http://www.canonical.com/sites/default/files/active/images/03_global/02_pictograms/pictogram_training_small.png - wow, that's pretty awkward
<IdleOne> ugh...
<tonyyarusso> Pac Man on drugs?
<Flannel> I think it's a Klingon weapon
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 453)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 455)
<ubufool> ^^
<ikonia> hello ubufool
<ubufool> and hi guys X
<ikonia> thanks for joining, I asked you to join here as I didn't want to discuss this in the main channel
<ubufool> right particularly now it's getting bz
<ikonia> ubufool: the topic for #ubuntu is ubuntu support discussion, fixing and resolving issues with ubuntu and it's configuration and usage
<ubufool> i was d/ling multiple torrents and things started graying out
<ikonia> ubufool: discussing bandwidth usage and how to work out bandwidth generically (it has nothing to do with ubuntu usage) is offtopic, so taking it to a pm or #ubuntu-offtopic is the right place to go
<ubufool> ah
<ikonia> ubufool: I appriciate it started out as trying to resolve an issue, but then just grew into a generic discussion
<ubufool> pm's can they be dragged outside this java-ap?
<ikonia> I've not idea about what java app you're using
<ubufool> hmm
<knome> (probably not)
<ikonia> either way - carrying on in #ubuntu isn't the best place to discusss it
<ubufool> ok so where should i continue troubleshooting my bandwidth problems if your gonna mute me if i perist?
<ubufool> i have a feeling the kernal has something to do with it
<ikonia> ubufool: I'd suggest contacintg your ISP, or ##networking as the problem isn't really anything to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> ubufool: you have a wrong feeling then
<ikonia> ubufool: if you have something specific that you feel is the problem as part of ubuntu then please discuss it in #ubuntu
<ikonia> does that make sense ?
<ubufool> what handles the system priorities then? what cause windows to grey out or lag?
<ubufool> -.- you wont let me..
<ikonia> ubufool: no, you're welcome to ask questions about your ubuntu setup
<ubufool> ...
<ubufool> nvm
<ikonia> ubufool: your generic bandwidth usage questioning was offtopic, especially when it got silly talking about milibits, however if you have a problem with your ubuntu setup - then please please ask
<ikonia> ubufool: if you're comfortable with what I've said, you're welcome to leave this channel and rejoin #ubuntu
<ikonia> (well - you're already in #ubuntu, I meant become active in #ubuntu again )
<ubufool> is it alright if i stay here? you can spam me about my behavior here..this way  i won't be force to flood a room with off-topic chatter??
<ikonia> ubufool: this channel has a no-idle policy so we can deal with issues as they come up, so if you don't have any need to be here, it's requested you leave
<gord> for offtopic talk please see #ubuntu-offtopic ubufool
<ubufool> kk
<ikonia> thanks
<gnomefreak> can we get the bot to use maverick by default when using 1info and such it seems the both doesnt know anything about maverick atm
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-mozillateam
<jussi> gnomefreak: already requested it in #ubuntu-bots-team (where those with such powers are)
<gnomefreak> oh
<IdleOne> jussi: was that a typo from him in -irc?
<bazhang> odd sort of ban evasion by jungli; announcing himself like that
<jussi> no idea IdleOne
<gnomefreak> he is in #freenode
<gnomefreak> he is on as his reg. nick
<bazhang> asked him to /part #ubuntu and stop ban-evading; he has done the first at least
<gnomefreak> ok
<bazhang> LjL, what's up
<LjL> sorry about the metabot noise. HD was full, which happens often enough, but it never acted like that before :(
<LjL> hi bazhang
<gnomefreak> done. lets see what happens
<LjL> it should stop doing that now
<Pici> LjL: Thanks for letting us know.
<Pici> gnomefreak: I think bazhang was saying that he already did that.
<LjL> bye
<Pici> LjL: bye!
<bazhang> bye
<gnomefreak> it doesnt sound like taht to me. please see #freenode
<Pici> I am.
<Pici> I have jungli on hilight
<bazhang> gnomefreak, yeah he parted, unless he has an alternate account
<Pici> gnomefreak: He isn't in #ubuntu anymore.
<gnomefreak> he said he will only part when an admin tells him to
<bazhang> * Jungli (~x0x@122.161.245.205) has left #ubuntu
<bazhang> I did, and he did
<Pici> That was 4 minutes before you asked him to leave in #freenode gnomefreak
<bazhang> he's no longer in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> i see that. but he just told me it was done. im wondering if he had 2 accounts open.
<bazhang> he's only banned in #ubuntu afaik
<Pici> I think he is wondering if he should leave other channels that he is in (perhaps banned in too).
<bazhang> gnomefreak, he has tons. if he is not causing problems at the moment that is a win imo
<gnomefreak> is he banned in -ot
<bazhang> whenever he ban-evades, he says hello for some odd reason
<bazhang> gnomefreak, not afaik
<gnomefreak> freenode staff can feel free to do what you want to him, he is working onmy nerves
<marienz> can someone remind how he got himself banned from #ubuntu? offtopicness?
<bazhang> harassing another user kaushal marienz
<gnomefreak> i think it was more for his attitude but dont quote me on that
<marienz> using which nick? my logs don't really show it under "Jungli"
<gnomefreak> marienz: it wasnt today
<bazhang> very foul hindi slang harassing kaushal
<Pici> One moment.  There was more than that.
<bazhang> blockold and indian_munnda iirc
<gnomefreak> trifecta?
<marienz> I'm not grepping through today, but it looks like he doesn't really stick to one nick, so grepping is awkward
<Pici> bazhang: I'm not sure that they are all the same person still.
<marienz> blockcold?
<bazhang> mostly just jungli though
<bazhang> sorry blockold
<gnomefreak> marienz: i was told that was him last week
<Pici> grep is taking its time here...
<marienz> most of this is more "rambling" than "offensive"
<bazhang> Pici, indian_munnda is not 100% ; blockold is, as I PM'ed him and he admitted as much
<bazhang> though the odd *exact* problem with RHEL erasing his Ubuntu install with a tri-boot with Windows would indicate it's him
<marienz> I don't see a blockold in my logs at all (I see a blockcold but not a blockold)
<gnomefreak> it would be nice if we can have a confference pm :)
<gnomefreak> -f
<marienz> am I grepping the wrong channel?
<bazhang> let me check my logs, hang on a second
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu and -ot IIRC
<gnomefreak> be back smoke
<bazhang> marienz, my apologies, it is blockcold
<marienz> hrm. I'll just keep an eye on him in #freenode, he isn't doing much so far
<bazhang> * Jungli is now known as BlockCold he just nicked to it
<bazhang> he mostly trolls ##linux and #ubuntu ; announces himself to me when he is #ubuntu
<Pici> I could have sworn that he was being inappropriate with a specific user, but I can't seem to find it now.
<bazhang> Pici, it was kaushal
<Pici> bazhang: Not him.
<bazhang> someone else as well? I must have missed that
<gnomefreak> i remember kasuhal in #ubuntu they were bickering a week or 2 ago
<Pici> There was someone who kept telling blue_anna that their nick was sexy, I thought it was jungli but I could be mistaken.
<elky> If it weren't for avatar, I'd be more concerned about someone getting excited at a blue woman.
<Pici> elky: smurfette?
<elky> Pici, there's still a level of disturbing to that.
<Pici> elky: yes, quite.
<gord> i never saw avatar but i just assumed they were all cats or something
<gord> they looked like blue cats
<IdleOne> I hate hit and runs
<IdleOne> This is how you do X for Y. /quit
<IdleOne> errrr
<elky> This is how you make IdleOne want to reach through the screen and throttle you. /die
<IdleOne> elky: exactly
<IdleOne> oh wait
<IdleOne> ELKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!
<elky> Wot?
<ikonia> ?
<IdleOne> you gave my secret mental crzyness quirk away
<elky> Hehe
<ikonia> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<ikonia> !search keys
<ubottu> Found: tty, keyserver, winkey, shortcuts, hotkeys, keys, shortcuts-#kubuntu, ppagpg, mediakeys, gpgerr
<Pici> !gpgperr
<ikonia> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<Pici> ;)
<ikonia> tank you
<Pici> ikonia: you need to spell it correctly for it work.
<ikonia> Pici: I tried to cut and paste yours, for some reason it had mine in the buffer, my mouse aim must be off too
<Pici> ikonia: I seemed to have spelled it wrong here :(
<ikonia> yet it worked......
<Pici> ikonia: you did the command too.
<ikonia> typical, I spelt it right
 * gnomefreak wrote a long script for that. its basic :)
<gnomefreak> that remembers me i have to fix a brorken scripts
<gnomefreak> damn
<bazhang> wonder how safe that script is
<Pici> Looks sane.
<Pici> Oh, that was the guy asking me for a free shell in pm.
<knome> lol
 * gnomefreak going to throw ubot2 out the window, i liked ubot4 better ;)
<Mez> Suggestion - as Lucid is stable
<Mez> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Mez> oh, never mind,
<Mez> someone already did
<Mez> 17:17 < lubotu3> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for  sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<Mez> obv lubotuu hasnt caught up
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 455)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sec-r1z said: ubottu: there is no Arabic channel ? :D
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-23
<h00k> Woah, what happened with MTecknology in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<h00k> oh, that was rww abusing !ops
<Pici> when?
<Pici> h00k: mteck sent a notice to the channel
<ubottu> nerdy_kid called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nerdy_kid> hey guys Cyrusthebeast is discussing non family friendly topics in #ubuntu
<nerdy_kid> people have already asked him to stop
<h00k> Pici: Oh, i missed that.
<h00k> what did it say?
<h00k> and why?
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Okitain flooding)
<h00k> maco: you're welcome
<bazhang> @bansearch mtecknology
<ubottu> Match: *!*@kalliki/admin/mtecknology by Pici in #ubuntu-offtopic on Jun 22 2010 00:04:49 (ID: 26565)
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> ah, I see
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 455)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 455)
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (pro1337 spam)
<ubottu> pepee called the ops in #ubuntu (Vincenzo)
<ubottu> Vincenzo called the ops in #ubuntu (pepee)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 452)
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<Pici> I think that might have been hazmaatova
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> Pici: convincd ?
<ikonia> convinced ?
<Pici> ikonia: not really paying attention actually.
<ikonia> fair enough
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 456)
<h00k> morning.
<funkyHat> afternoon!
<h00k> that too!
<bazhang> bellman, hi, how may we help you
<bellman> can i get unbanned from #ubuntu
<Pici> bellman: Do you happen to recall why you were banned?
<IdleOne> bellman: what nick were you using when you got banned?
<bazhang> no real clear record in bt
<bellman> it was my friend using the same shell, rab13s  i believe  .. he was making some rm -fr joke.. it won't happen again
<bazhang> the ban shows up as bellman however
<IdleOne> the host was banned
<bellman> i joined this channel on the day it happend and they presumed i was the same person
<bellman> yea i understand
<Pici> bellman: I'll go ahead and revise the ban then.
<bellman> ok, thank you
<bazhang> right he was just kicked
<h00k> It looks that way
<Pici> bellman: You can join #ubuntu now.
<bellman> nice, thank you, sorry for the trouble
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> khuy is already trolled elsewhere
<ubottu> KHUY called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> KHUY called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<lhavelund> He's running amuck now.
<h00k> ^ ignore, these are taken care of
<h00k> er, they are now.
<lhavelund> Heh, #freenode too.
<lhavelund> He's hitting everywhere.
<IdleOne> see now in a case like KHUY who just got kicked and then rejoins and abuse !ops can't we set a pre-emtive ban
<jpds> lhavelund: Lovely.
<IdleOne> emptive*
<h00k> I imagine a kline will he in their future
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> not really pre-emptive
<bazhang> more like locked and loaded
<Pici> khuy was klined, I removed his bans.
<h00k> ah, okay, good call
 * Pici sighs
<Pici> jungli again.
<Pici> Gave him the appeals link.  Doesn't know why he was banned.
<jshriver> test me
 * Pici gish
<Pici> er
<Pici> sighs
<Pici> IdleOne: It was a complete overreaction on abhi_nav_'s part.
<IdleOne> Pici: yup
<Pici> Okay, just making sure you saw that.
<IdleOne> I got highlighted and lookep up and saw nothing!
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 456)
<bazhang> jungli was nicked as Jungli, Pici ?
<bazhang> okay got him on whowas
<Pici> yes.
<niko> JoesphL0t seems to have a lot of connection issue fyi
<Pici> niko: thanks for the heads-up
<niko> you're welcome
<gnomefreak> him again
<gnomefreak> :(
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 456)
<bazhang> jungli?
<gnomefreak> yeh
<gnomefreak> yeah
<bazhang> thought he logged off
<gnomefreak> i just read the above comments i never saw him but seems he has been a pain
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 453)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 451)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 453)
<rww> EHLO! The ChanServ entrymsg for #ubuntu mentions "spending some time on the FAQ mentioned" in the /topic. The /topic doesn't mention a FAQ.
<bazhang> gnaa guy in -ot
<rww> oh, good, my trolldar is still functioning
<Pici> rww: Thanks for the heads up.
<LjL> hi. please watch UsedSockPup in -ot, at least until i can provide evidence of him trolling before.
<LjL> (chimpout person)
<bazhang> yep
<rww> Pici: np
 * rww rolls out
<Pici> LjL: ty
<Pici> I did remove this guys ban though, I thought he wouldn't join again.  guess I was wrong.
 * Pici waits 
<LjL> Pici: ok, previous nick to grep for in -ot was SockPupMex-, also check out http://pastebin.com/CwpS0NyL
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 456)
<bazhang> that didnt take long
<Pici> !away > mike-
<Pici> !away > out`mike-
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-24
<Seeker`> bazhang: what did he sa?
<IdleOne> something about cyber sex
<bazhang> Seeker`, usedsockpup/gnaa guy?
<bazhang> pretty nasty stuff
<Pici> bazhang: google was a bit hazy on the first thing he said, care to elaborate?
<Seeker`> yus
<IdleOne> basically translate to Im getting real horny
<bazhang> ^^
<IdleOne> or rather I am getting myself.....
<Pici> Well, thats all I needed to press the button.
<maco> i read it as "anyone want to ___ with me to make cyber?"
<maco> i didnt know the verb though
<IdleOne> maco: the sentece before that
<bazhang> that was the second bit. doubt you need to leave that ban for long
<maco> IdleOne: oh
<bazhang> staff have been notified and are watching him
<Pici> Google said: 19:10:04 <? UsedSockPup> I'm very rich warming
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (UsedSockPup)
<maco> hahahaha
<funkyHat> I was hovering over the button for a few minutes before he said that, but I didn't understand it either
<IdleOne> Pici: yeah google translate is good but often mis-translate intent
 * maco keeps an eye on the lady chan
<maco> if he knows it exists, thats the logical next step
<IdleOne> dinner
<Pici> I think I'll leave this ban on for a while this time.
<bazhang> bet he's klined
<Pici> I'm watching in #defocus, we'll see.
<Pici> oh, he was devoiced.. hrm
<bazhang> also in ##linux
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Vin73 said: ubottu: I did, it is fine
<h00k> @mark Kane_Hart Bad attitude, language, trolling, threatening to ban evade if he gets banned from #ubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> I'm having a converstaion with Kane_Hart at the moment, I don't feel -q'ing him
<h00k> *I don't feel comfortable
<h00k> following conversation, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/454242/, I set -q
<h00k> IdleOne: are you around?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> what's up ?
<h00k> IdleOne: just note my marks above, with Kane_Hart
<h00k> if I head out for the evening
<IdleOne> saw it and read :)
<h00k> IdleOne: cool, alright. Just want to make sure
<tritium> Good evening.
<h00k> tritium: hellow, hellow.
<tritium> Hi, h00k.
<h00k> tritium: I actually don't know that I've ever talked to you before
<tritium> h00k: I don't believe that we have.  Nice to meet you.
<h00k> tritium: and you as well
<IdleOne> evening tritium
<tritium> Thanks.  I've been on paternity leave for the past year, so I've not been very active.
<h00k> tritium: I'm an op on probation (op for #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic)
<tritium> Congratulations!
<h00k> on probation because I'm new
<h00k> Thanks :)
<tritium> Yep, I figured that.  :)
<IdleOne> that's what they all say :P
 * h00k throw IdleOne downt he stairs
<h00k> keep it quiet down there
<IdleOne> :(
<IdleOne> I think I broke my @
<h00k> I lol'd
<IdleOne> haha
<h00k> Dad, "What's so funny over there?"
<h00k> (yes, I live with my Dad yet. I'm 22, living alone is expensive)
<h00k> I didn't even try to explain it.
<IdleOne> h00k: I have been back with my parents for 1.5 yrs
<IdleOne> 35yrs old
<h00k> IdleOne: It happens
<IdleOne> things happen
<h00k> I don't judge.
<IdleOne> dad asks me also when I lol
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> try explaining " I broke my @" to someone who doesn't know irc
<h00k> inorite?
<h00k> tritium: Where do your ops reside?
<tritium> h00k: #ubuntu, #ubuntu+1, this channel, #ubuntu-offtopic, etc.
<h00k> tritium: cool. I'm surprised I've never meet you before
<tritium> Like I said, I've taken the past year or so off, for the most part.
<h00k> I suppose that's when I've been the most active
<tritium> Before that, though, I've been an op since 2005.  I was in the first group of ops chosen for #ubuntu.
<h00k> cool.
<h00k> tritium: have you been active with anything at all since then, any other names you've gone by?
<tritium> That was back when I was in grad school, when (surprisingly) I had more time.
<h00k> that is quite surprising, actually :D
<tritium> h00k: I've been involved in a number of things over the years, from MOTU, to ops, laptop testing team, and most recently the NM LoCO.
<h00k> okay, cool.
<tritium> How about you?
<h00k> I'm the Wisconsin LoCo team leader (as of the last 7 months or so), I've filed some bug reports...um...I suppose that's about all
<tritium> Oh, and no, I've not gone by any other nicks in a long time.
<h00k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AnthonyHook
<tritium> h00k: ah, that's excellent.
<h00k> which hasn't been updated in a while, now that I look at it (the wiki)
<tritium> No worries.
<h00k> Anyway.  Hello.
<tritium> Hello!
<tritium> I'm off to bed.  Have a good night, h00k.
<IdleOne> night tritium
<tritium> Good night, IdleOne.  :)
<h00k> tritium: good to meet you, take care
<tritium> h00k: you too!
<IdleOne> doyle could be an issue in -ot
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 456)
<jussi> !ops | please review your bans!
<ubottu> please review your bans!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> jussi called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (please review your bans!)
<tonyyarusso> geez
<tonyyarusso> I can count my bans on my fingers...
<jussi> tonyyarusso: awesome that you learned to count :P
<jussi> *G*
<tonyyarusso> shup
 * jussi hugs tonyyarusso
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 451)
<bazhang> same here. 5 bans
<jussi> someone got time to go remove some old +e's?
<jussi> it should have been fixed but doesnt look like it
<bazhang> there are 3 jussi
<jussi> hrr...
<mneptok> is there any blanket verdict on nicks with "fcuk" (or the like) in them?
<jussi> mneptok: not really, but unless they are really offensive, or acting offensively then we leave them
<jussi> fcuk is the brand, however, fcukmneptok wouldnt really be acceptable imho.
<mneptok> okee
<mneptok> depends on how good you are at it.
<mneptok> do a good job, i might look into moving to .fi
<mneptok> *shrug*
<LjL> please, keep an eye on jkalex05 and possibly Joshmuffin in #ubuntu - might not be trolling, but there's certainly inappropriate stuff going on
<ikonia> ok it
<ikonia> on it
<LjL> thanks
<smallfoot-> hey op guy
<smallfoot-> can you remove my ban from #ubuntu+1
<smallfoot-> i been banned there ever since i was little
<smallfoot-> its long time
<smallfoot-> maybe since intrepid ibex or hardy
<h00k> smallfoot-: I'd love to help, however, I don't have jurisdiction there.
<smallfoot-> oh :(
<h00k> But, if you hang for a few, I bet somebody else can help
<smallfoot-> ok
<smallfoot-> hope so
<h00k> Also, while you're waiting, you can review the Guidelines, because whoever unbans you will surely ask you to review them again
<h00k> !guidelines > smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-, please see my private message
<smallfoot-> they angry cuz im upset and whining and mean
<bazhang> smallfoot-, that was just in May, not a year or two ago.
<bazhang> smallfoot-, of this year
<smallfoot-> like for example, in Maverick where is VLC 1.1.0? Nvidia 256? nowhere to be found!
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> that cant been in may, i havent used irc in long time
<bazhang> smallfoot-, it's a channel for debugging, not complaints
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> well im pissed off that i run Maverick, its supposed to have latest stuffs, but it dont have VLC 1.1 or Nvidia 256 driver
<bazhang> smallfoot-, people who wish to file bugs against the development version
<bazhang> smallfoot-, I see no reason to let you back  in to #ubuntu+1 as you seem to miss the point of the channel
<smallfoot-> oh ok
<smallfoot-> but they should make an #ubuntu-whining or #ubuntu-complaints channel
<bazhang> smallfoot-, no.
<smallfoot-> why not?
<smallfoot-> i get pissed off that i dont have vlc 1.1 or nvidia 256
<Pici> Because that is not constructive in any way.
<bazhang> smallfoot-, as there is nothing else to discuss, please /part the channel
<smallfoot-> all my friends on windows have that, but i have ubuntu so im the loser stuck with old stuff
<LjL> uhm, why don't we have a !puregnome factoid anymore?
<LjL> Pici: oh
<Pici> LjL: It was causing a situation where you needed to be a power user to fix.
<smallfoot-> my friend on Windows have VLC 1.1 and Nvidia 256 drivers, but in Ubuntu you never have latest software, you only have old outdated software.
<smallfoot-> my friends laugh at me
<Pici> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<LjL> !puregnome is <reply> To remove most KDE packages, you can types « sudo apt-get autoremove kdelibs5 ». You may find possible left-over packages by typing « dpkg -l | grep '^ii.*kde' ».
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjL said: !puregnome is <reply> To remove most KDE packages, you can types « sudo apt-get autoremove kdelibs5 ». You may find possible left-over packages by typing « dpkg -l | grep '^ii.*kde' ».
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, AAA said: ubottu  i2c is the 2 wire bus that monitors most modern computers. it is a a simple bus that just reports that facts
<smallfoot-> yeah, because everyone knows Ubuntu is so much more stable than Windows, right? what is that? a kernel panic? PulseAudio messing up again?
<LjL> may want to ask tsimpson for other candidate packages for removal
<Pici> LjL: If you don't mind, we'd like to test that first, and/or talk to tsimpson about it.
<LjL> ok
<LjL> i see you have a client. bye
<bazhang> smallfoot-, please don't idle here
<smallfoot-> ok
<smallfoot-> next time put VLC 1.1 and Nvidia 256 in ubuntu
<smallfoot-> else you only have old legacy crap junk software from 1990
<smallfoot-> like VLC 1.0 and Nvidia 195, its like Windows 3.11
<smallfoot-> bye
<bazhang> x0x (jungli) ban evading again
<h00k> what channel?
<h00k> ahha.
<bazhang> #ubuntu h00k
<bazhang> got him in PM
<Pici> bazhang: I gave him the appeals link yesterday.
<bazhang> Pici, okay; he has so many shells and alternate IP addresses, I was hoping to convince him to just stop
<h00k> :/
<Mamarok> VLC 1.1 just came out a few days ago...
<bazhang> staff may wish to know he is ban evading in multiple freenode channels
<bazhang> someone said there was a PPA for it Mamarok
<h00k> perhaps smallfoot- should join a packaging team or write a letter to nvidia.
<h00k> at least it's constructive.
<Pici> "<?mooey> hey im not that dude, im some other dude"
 * h00k copies, pastes into document he has running.
<Pici> "<?mooey> how you knew im that guy?"
<marienz> bazhang: do you know ~which channels he's evading in?
<marienz> matching evaders against bans is a hassle :)
<bazhang> marienz, at the very least ##linux and #ubuntu ; I suspect ##windows as well. Have him in PM now and he 'promises' never to ban evade again (for the nth time)
<marienz> yeah, I already poked ##linux-ops about him
<bazhang> x0x jungli and now blockcold
<marienz> (jungli has used the nick blockcold before, and the ubuntu folks are positive this is indeed him)
<Mamarok> bazhang: yes, but requesting something that has just been released to be in official repos is a bit exagerated, seriously
<bazhang> yep, I've got him in PM as blockcold right now, he just nicked from x0x a bit ago
<h00k> Pici: oh, I now see the mooey ban evasion in #ubuntu+1 :D
<Pici> bazhang: I have him as mooey still
<bazhang> Mamarok, sure is; keep in mind that smallfoot- has been an issue for many many years
<marienz> err, wrong channel
<bazhang> Pici, that was jungli? ha, interesting
 * h00k has to run to work
<marienz> that "... and the ubuntu folks are positive this is indeed him" line was supposed to go to ##linux-ops :)
<bazhang> marienz, :)
<bazhang> Psi-Jack has the goods on him indeed
<Pici> bazhang: Hes a ##linux op?
<marienz> psi-jack is, yes
<Pici> Oh, neat.
<bazhang> Pici, yep, online most of the time
<marienz> and I try to track a few #-ops channels a bit and relay information like this back and forth
<marienz> assuming you don't mind :)
<Pici> marienz: No, thats great.
<bazhang> thanks mucho marienz :)
<funkyHat> It's a conspiracy!
<marienz> he's in a bunch of channels, but yours and ##linux are the only ones I actually know he's probably banned from.
<Pici> bazhang: oh. no, jungli != mooey.  I was confused.
<bazhang> aha he is smallfoot- , and yet right before he was removed, he was told about the PPA for VLC latest
<Pici> bazhang: really?
<Pici> bazhang: Wait, who is who?
<bazhang> <arand> mooey: I know Philip5 has it in a PPA https://edge.launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/extra
<bazhang>  <mooey> arand, thanks
<bazhang> mooey appears to be smallfoot- Pici same exact 'second class citizen' language
<Pici> bazhang: Oh, I know that,.
<Pici> bazhang: They also share the same isp.
<bazhang> Pici, okay. odd that he would complain when he got the PPA and all.
<h00k> nice topic.
<Pici> I was mashing at `fortune -s` for a while.
<jpds> smallfoot- in #launchpad.
<jpds>  /kill him.
<jpds> ;)
<h00k> oh lord.
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (ibm)
<Pici> sorry, lag.
<ikonia> me too
<lfaraone> Hi. I accidentally typed some sensitive information into a logged channel. Can I have it expunged from the logs?
<Pici> lfaraone: Hmm.. I suppose you'd need to send an email to rt@ubuntu.com with your request, as they manage ubuntulog.
<lfaraone> Pici: mk.
<jpds> Depends on which channel it was in.
<Pici> sorry, I assumed that it was one of our main channels.
<Pici> lfaraone: Which channel was it?
<lfaraone> Pici: #ubuntu-sugarteam
<Pici> lfaraone: Then yes, rt would be the correct contact.
<Pici> !who > r000t
<ikonia> whoaaa
<Pici> whoaaaaaa
<knome> ssh
<ikonia> what just happened
<knome> ?
<Pici> ikonia: eh?
<ikonia> oh, it looked like a super mass join
<jpds> knome: usage: ssh [-1246AaCfgKkMNnqsTtVvXxYy] [-b bind_address] [-c cipher_spec]
<ikonia> I wonder if it was my connection though
<knome> jpds, hah :)
<Pici> ikonia: nah, the bots would have complained
<ikonia> hence why I was worried
<ikonia> I thought I'd missed it
<Pici> I asked handjob to switch his nick, he doesn't want to.  Hes being considerate otherwise.  ideas?
<Pici> Oh well, he left
<IdleOne> the nick is inappropriate, we ask them to switch as a courtesy and wether they are being polite and helpful in the channel does not excuse the poor choice of nick. imo
<IdleOne> when they refuse to change nick we can still give them a notice that we will be removing them.
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: badnick is The Ubuntu community is dedicated to keeping it's support forums (IRC, Mailing lists and Web forums) family friendly. Please consider your choice of nickname carefully. Don't use words that can be considered sexual in nature or bad language, such as curse words. Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/. Thank you.
<h00k> an alias could also just eb !nickname
<h00k> *be
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> feel free to edit for length/better wording :)
<h00k> Pici: what is abhi_nav needing help with?
<Pici> h00k: I'm not sure.
 * h00k shrugs
<Pici> IdleOne: thanks
<abhi_nav> ok I am here
<IdleOne> hello abhi_nav
<Pici> (and I am gone)
<IdleOne> How can we help you?
<IdleOne> later Pici have a good afternoon
<h00k> heh.
<abhi_nav> this is what I asked on #freenode but no one is there:
<abhi_nav> i am facing lots of problem due to look alike nicks. its like they show something on comedy film on twin brothers. one do mistake and other is scolded. what to do? now if i change my nick, but its my identity now. how can my frnds know me if i change my nick?
<abhi_nav> Pici, you are going? dont go. I wll not harm you. :(
<h00k> I believe it was humor regarding the join, and then announcing he was here
<IdleOne> abhi_nav: if people are impersonating you on freenode you can talk to freenode staff about it.
<abhi_nav> you people have gone throuhg this lot. can you suggest something me? should I change nick?
<abhi_nav> h00k, :)
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, there is no one who is able to help there currently.
<IdleOne> as far as your friends knowing who you are if/when you change nick you will have to let them know
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, what you suggest? should I change nick?
<h00k> abhi_nav: you can consider registering nicknames similar to yours, I guess.
<abhi_nav> h00k, ok
<IdleOne> abhi_nav: /msg nickserv help group
<IdleOne> that should give you some info
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, yah ok
<IdleOne> anything else we can help you with today?
<abhi_nav> no not actually. now I have to decide whether to change or not chang nick. thankyou all
<IdleOne> abhi_nav: also remember that freenode staff are very busy and they may not always be around to answer immediately. be patient :)
<abhi_nav> Pici, are you angree on me? Please dont. I just making sure that you noted my poing.
<abhi_nav> point9
<abhi_nav> IdleOne, ok
<abhi_nav> ok I go now. thank you all. :)]
<IdleOne> another happy customer
<IdleOne> How many is that now? 7 in 5 years?
<h00k> Pici: He left
<IdleOne> hehe
<rahul_>  hey! guys i'm getting an error while using virtualbox that module vboxnetflt no found ,,so pls guide me what to do next..i've tried reinstalling the progrma as well as running the command vboxdrv setup
<Pici> rahul_: This is not a support channel.
<IdleOne> rahul_: I believe there is #vbox you can ask in
<gnomefreak> Pici: is there a way i can check if i have open bans?
<Pici> gnomefreak: I use a bookmark like this to check for myself: http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?query=pici&kicks=off&oldbans=off&bans=on&oldmutes=off&mutes=on&floods=off
<Pici> gnomefreak: change query=pici to query=gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Pici: thanks
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<gnomefreak>  im scared :(
<Pici> gnomefreak: hmmm?
<gnomefreak> i dont remember who that is
<gnomefreak> but it was mine
<Pici> Thats okay.
<Pici> If they're going to come back and be a problem, we'll just ban them again.
<gnomefreak> ok works for me
<IdleOne> yeah! keeps us busy
<IdleOne> justifies my salary also
<Pici> Interesting ban there.
<gnomefreak> i still cant find the hack to give funny output on wrong passwords
<gnomefreak> looking since dec
<gnomefreak> can i trade ubot2 for another one? please
 * gnomefreak guessing he cuaght the short straw when the bots were picking
<gnomefreak> mozilla 534617
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 534617 in Search "Bing is not on available search engines" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=534617
<gnomefreak> thanks you
<IdleOne> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<h00k> !bing | gnomefreak
<ubottu> gnomefreak: ban
<bazhang> hah
<gnomefreak> see that is the smart bot ubot2 is dumb as sa box of rocks
<bazhang> !aww
<gnomefreak> ubottu: attack h00k
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrr
 * h00k cuddles ubottu 
<gnomefreak> he will learn :)
<bazhang> going to remove undead if he/she continues
<gnomefreak> oops forgot the /
<bazhang> nice
<IdleOne> heh
 * IdleOne slashes gnomefreak 
<IdleOne> /\/\/\/\/
<gnomefreak> at least it knows someone is watching
<gnomefreak> :P
<bazhang> joobong is undead
<bazhang> woo teamwork
<bazhang> looks like you had that banforward ready and waiting
<bazhang> or are the fastest typist in the known IRC universe
<IdleOne> bazhang: I had faith he was going to mess up. I waited after you asked that he speak english hoping he would comply
<bazhang> joobong, hi
<joobong> bazhang you are a bch
 * gnomefreak never did learn how to forward
<IdleOne> joobong: that sort of language is not acceptable
<IdleOne> Please read http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<joobong> you shup
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: with chanserv.py /cs kf nick #channel
<bazhang> joobong, that is unnecessary
<joobong> you too
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: i use auto_bleh but havent looked for it in there
<bazhang> joobong, if there is nothing you require here, please /part the channel
<joobong> just close your mth
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: you hold the hammer in here don't you?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: i am one of many
<IdleOne> ok
<joobong> do not give a fk
<IdleOne> looks like joobong is not going to be cooperative
<joobong> so what
<gnomefreak> i cant read the ebonirc
<gnomefreak> and no i spelled it wrong :(
<gnomefreak> s/no/yes
<bazhang> he is banforwarded so will return soon
<gnomefreak> bazhang: he wont last long
<bazhang> gnomefreak, thanks
<rfeghertyjukiytr> w
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> rfeghertyjukiytr: please lets not do this again. be nice let us know your problem and maybe we can resolve it
<rfeghertyjukiytr> you mean me
<gnomefreak> yes you
<rfeghertyjukiytr> ok i am sorry but can you not send insulting messages to me please
<gnomefreak> i didnt
<gnomefreak> spelled wrong but nice
<gnomefreak>  gnomefreak (please come back when you can be more appoirate)
<gnomefreak> see nice
<rfeghertyjukiytr> o
<rfeghertyjukiytr> all right i am very sorry anyway
<rfeghertyjukiytr> gnomefreak i am sorry
<gnomefreak> thank you
<gnomefreak> one sec please
<rfeghertyjukiytr> ok
<gnomefreak> rfeghertyjukiytr: ok can you please come back in 24hours and we will discuss your ban and how we can resolve it.
<rfeghertyjukiytr> yes
<gnomefreak> rfeghertyjukiytr: thank you, if there is nothing else can you please /part
<rfeghertyjukiytr> gnomefreak i think it is already solved i will never say anything like that
<gnomefreak> rfeghertyjukiytr: we will revisit it in 24 hours is that ok?
<rfeghertyjukiytr> ok but where is your region
<rfeghertyjukiytr> i live in kuwait and it is 12o'clock now
<gnomefreak> rfeghertyjukiytr: 24 hours on your clock will work. 24 hours is 24 hours no matter wher eyou are
<gnomefreak> than this time tomorrow
<rfeghertyjukiytr> ok nice to meet you gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> like wise
<rfeghertyjukiytr> bye and see you tomorrow
<bazhang> whoa nice
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: can you please leave a message in bt so mine makes more sense
 * gnomefreak not doing so wonderful today. i really dont whant to have to revisit this before 24 hours, if im not here please feel free to work it out with him
<gnomefreak> s/whant/want
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<gnomefreak> bazhang: ill be back. joobong i asked you to come back in 24 hours
<gnomefreak> reboot
<ikonia> I'll speak to him in pm now (fabiomixas)
<gnomefreak> ikonia: thank you assuming its him
<ikonia> it's not joobong just another time wasting person
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> brb
<joobong> hey bazhang i am sorry about before
<ikonia> joobong: you where asked to come back in 24 hours - why are you back here again
<joobong> can i not
<bazhang> joobong, its okay. come back in 24 hours
<joobong> why
<bazhang> to discuss removal of your ban
<joobong> i think there is no need to discuss i already said that i will never say things like that
<bazhang> joobong, okay then. come back in 24 hours and we can discuss.
<joobong> please can we be friends
<bazhang> joobong, there is nothing else to discuss right now, you are correct.
<bazhang> joobong, sure, no problem
<joobong> thank you and sorry again
<bazhang> see you in 24 hours
<joobong> ok
<bazhang> thanks :)
<gnomefreak> hes done for today i guess?
<bazhang> until the next auto rejoin, yes
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest22212)
<bazhang> he's already in -ru and not talking, he knows which is which
<Jordan_U> user "FACK" in #ubuntu.
<ubottu> wildbat called the ops in #ubuntu (FACK)
<bazhang> joobong, hi
<joobong> hi
<bazhang> you're 23 hours early
<joobong> all right what are you doing in here
<bazhang> joobong, please read the topic
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-25
<bazhang> heads up on georgij
<bazhang> he's an incessant troll in multiple channels
<niko> |littlebear| [~|littlebe@CPE00045adf0380-CM0012c99a372c.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com] seems to have a broken client
<IdleOne> I don't remember what channel we forward to
<niko> ##fix_your_connection
<niko> is a good target
<IdleOne> thank you
<IdleOne> seems alright now
<bazhang> nerdy_kid, hi
<nerdy_kid> sry quassel auto joined me to the channel
<IdleOne> hmm odd
<bazhang> razernok?
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (Razernok)
<ubottu> dominicdinada called the ops in #ubuntu (Razernok)
<IdleOne> Razernok: I apologize for having had to kick/forward you here
<IdleOne> Razernok: I apologize for having had to kick/forward you here
<Razernok> stop this rude ass shit
<IdleOne> but I need to speak with you and I hope you will be willing to listen
<IdleOne> Razernok: first off. Please watch the language
<Razernok> I'm only on here for help which no one has yet to provide
<IdleOne> I am speaking to you politely, no need to curse
<IdleOne> Razernok: I understand that and I am trying to help you get the help you need
<IdleOne> are you willing to talk calmly?
<Razernok> they haven't once helped
<IdleOne> Razernok: let's forget about what was said and done before, let's take it from this point on ok
<Razernok> w/e
<Razernok> jerks never change anyways
<IdleOne> I believe that if you join #mysql and state your issue they will be able to help you
<IdleOne> but your attitude needs some serious readjusting
<Razernok> its a linux problem not windows
<IdleOne> Razernok: if you arte not willing to try and help yourself then nobody is going to be able to help
<IdleOne> aren't*
<Razernok> all i asked was to allow my other network computer the ability to remotely connect to mysql
<IdleOne> and iceroot was trying to help but you did not seem to be paying attention to what he was telling you
<Razernok> and they have to be jerks from the start and provide no help
<IdleOne> the only person I saw being a "jerk" was you to be honest.
<IdleOne> 3 people at least tried to guide you, asked you questions about your setup and asked more then once. You ignored them and kept repeating I'm lost
<Razernok> simple to help without being mean, did they try that? no
<IdleOne> yes they did
<IdleOne> Razernok: I need you to Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and  http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<IdleOne> those two links will explain what we expect from every user who joins Ubuntu irc channels
<IdleOne> I also still think your best bet for help is #mysql but I assure you they will not tolerate a bad attitude any more then we will in #ubuntu
<Razernok> its a linux system not windows
<IdleOne> what does windows have to do with mysql?
<Razernok> as the system is linux
<IdleOne> Razernok: you are just not trying to help yourself. I am not going to be able to lift the ban in #ubuntu until you agree to respect guidelines and the code of conduct
<Razernok> I have been
<Razernok> I'm not rude, they are rude towards me
<IdleOne> Razernok: join #mysql
<IdleOne> ask them politely
<IdleOne> and be patient
<Razernok> my system is linux not windows
<IdleOne> fine
<IdleOne> don't try asking them.
<Razernok> so going to a windows based help room does me no good
<IdleOne> ban stays, you can come back here in 24 hours to discuss the removal
<IdleOne> Razernok: Please part the channel and return in 24 hours to discuss the removal of your ban. Thank you
<IdleOne> Razernok: Just FYI mysql is not Ubuntu related which makes your question off topic for the channel but we still tried to help you.
<Razernok> I'm using ubuntu server with mysql so it is the right channel
<IdleOne> No it isn't
<Razernok> they were only jerks
<IdleOne> your issue is mysql and not Ubuntu related.
<IdleOne> Please return in 24 hrs
<Razernok> its ubuntu
<Razernok> as thats the server running
<Razernok> they are only jerks
<Razernok> great, because no one is helping me I just broke the server and must now reinstall ubuntu
<Razernok> thanks alot to yall not helping me
<mneptok> IdleOne: for the record, Razernok's question would *not* have been off-topic in #ubuntu-server
<Flannel> Er
<Flannel> IdleOne, mneptok: It's not offtopic in #ubuntu either
<mneptok> well, remote connectivity to a mysqld process is going to get a lot more traction in -server
<Flannel> Looks like he got help in #u, and wasn't too accepting of that help
<Flannel> Wasn't the best help, but him getting grumpy like that wasn't warranted
<bazhang> joobong, hi
<joobong> hi
<bazhang> joobong, we said 24 hours, remember?
<joobong> ok
<joobong> bazhang: if i have to enter at the same time yesterday it is 12 o clock PM
<joobong> ubottu:hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mneptok> joobong: you have 15 hours to go
<joobong> bazhang: hi if i have to enter here again at the same time yesterday it is 12o'clock PM
<mneptok> joobong: you have 15 hours to go
<mneptok> 15:12 <+bazhang> see you in 24 hours
<mneptok> 15:12 < joobong> ok
<mneptok> 00:18 <+mneptok> joobong: you have 15 hours to go
<mneptok> note timestamps
<joobong> what i am not in your country whenever you are
<joobong> mneptok: i am in kuwait and now it is 9:20 AM
<ikonia> is this still going on ?
<ikonia> joobong: come back any time AFTER 24 hours then
<mneptok> joobong: the time zone does not matter.
<ikonia> joobong: eg: come back any time "1 day later"
<joobong> ikonia: i already waited for half a day
<mneptok> joobong: you were told at 1512 to come back in 24 hours. it's now 0021.
<ikonia> joobong: you where told to wait "1" day
<ikonia> joobong: so you have failed to follow instructions
<ikonia> joobong: come back any time after 24 hours from "now" - not before
<ikonia> do you understand ?
<ikonia> joobong: I'm looking for yes/no only
<joobong> ikonia: why is there instructions that you made up
<ikonia> joobong: I'm looking for yes or no only
<ikonia> it's not a discussion
<joobong> yes all right and gase ommk
<ikonia> ok - see any time after 24 hours then - bye
<ikonia> phew
<ikonia> joobong: ok - you now have a ban for 48 hours
<ikonia> joobong: nothing will be discussed for 48 hours
<ikonia> joobong: please come back here after 2 days (48 hours) and not before
<joobong> ikonia: i already waited for 24 hours come on man
<ikonia> joobong: now you are just wasting peoples time - so it's going to go up every time you come here
<ikonia> joobong: go away - come back in 48 hours and not before
<ikonia> yes or no, that's the only answer I'm looking for
<joobong> ikonia: what are you
<ikonia> joobong: 36 hours
<ikonia> yes or no
<joobong> ikonia: why do you try to control me
<ikonia> joobong: last chance - go away and come back in 36 hours (3 days) and not before and we can resolve the ban
<joobong> ikonia: you do not have the right to ban me
<ikonia> yes or no is the only response I want
<ikonia> this discussion is over now - for a week
<ikonia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ikonia> please remove joobong from the channel
<ikonia> the ban is now 1 week
<joobong> all right you fucking bitches i will go out of this friggin channel and i will never come back and you ikonia you are a bitch or bastard
<ikonia> ok - that works fine
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<tonyyarusso> On a minor note, 36 hours != 3 days ikonia ;)
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> 72 always works better
<ikonia> it's early here
<ikonia> just remove straight away
<ikonia> XYLITOL: leave
<XYLITOL> why i do not want to
<XYLITOL> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<ikonia> you just said you would never come back - leave
<XYLITOL> no
<XYLITOL> no
<XYLITOL> no
<XYLITOL> no
<XYLITOL> no
<XYLITOL> ono
<XYLITOL> no
<ikonia> mneptok:
<XYLITOL> no
<XYLITOL> no
<XYLITOL> no
<XYLITOL> no
<XYLITOL> no
<XYLITOL> no
<XYLITOL> no
<XYLITOL> no
<XYLITOL> no
<XYLITOL> no
<ikonia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<XYLITOL> no
<XYLITOL> nono
<XYLITOL> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<XYLITOL> nononononononono
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> I can go to work now :)
<ikonia> back in an hour
<jussi> no not yet
<jussi> I need something from you
<ikonia> oh - ok
<ikonia> be quick
<ikonia> (not to be rude)
<jussi> ikonia: please see pm
<ikonia> ok
 * tonyyarusso looks for "jussi" in CPAN
<tonyyarusso> Clearly I need to step away from the Perl dependencies at work...
<ikonia> laters all,
<XYLITOL> ikonia: i am sorry but why do i have to exit chat
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Joshmuffin said:    !anything is funny
<jussi> !idle | XYLITOL
<ubottu> XYLITOL: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<XYLITOL> ok i have something to ask
<XYLITOL> can i
<XYLITOL> y or n
<XYLITOL> just answer
<XYLITOL> now
<jussi> can you what?
<XYLITOL> ask question about ubuntu
<XYLITOL> h
<XYLITOL> how can i go through my system in terminal
<tonyyarusso> No.  You can't.  You were banned.  If you want support from the community, you have to wait until you can behave in a way that lets you be part of the community.  So, for the next week you are out of luck.  I would suggest consulting https://help.ubuntu.com/ and http://www.google.com/linux in the meantime.
<mneptok> someone remmeber to -b that Kuwaiti ISP in 120m or so?
<tonyyarusso> Too bad ubottu doesn't have a function for that.
<tsimpson> if someone wants to rewrite Bantracker, please do :)
<mneptok> i'll rely on the community. both to re-write BT and to remove that wide ban in a few hours. ;)
<tsimpson> well, for ubottu that "community" is all of 2 people
 * mneptok will take what he can get
<tonyyarusso> tsimpson: work longer hours then, slackers!
<bazhang> guest32778 giving out more suspect/useless advice in #ubuntu
<bazhang> no response via PM
<ikonia> not again
<ikonia> !ops | joobong again
<ubottu> joobong again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (joobong again)
<joobong> i am very very very very very very very very very very very sorry
<ikonia> joobong: leave now
<joobong> can you forgive me please
<ikonia> joobong: leave now.
<joobong> can you forgive me please
<joobong> can you forgive me please
<joobong> can you forgive me please
<joobong> can you forgive me please
<joobong> can you forgive me please
<joobong> can you forgive me please
<joobong> can you forgive me please
<joobong> can you forgive me please
<joobong> can you forgive me please
<joobong> can you forgive me please
<joobong> can you forgive me please
<joobong> can you forgive me please
<joobong> can you forgive me please
<joobong> can you forgive me please
<ikonia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ikonia> can we please leave this ban in place for longer than an our
<ikonia> hour
<gnomefreak> hes startin gway too damn early
<gnomefreak> he comes back and i will ban him
<gnomefreak> unless some else wants too ;)
 * gnomefreak talking to ubottu in PM 
<ikonia> oh come on
<ikonia> sorry: leave
<sorry> gnomefreak: hi
<gnomefreak> hi and you are?
<sorry> joobong
<gnomefreak> sorry: please leave and come back in 24 more hurs
<gnomefreak> hours
<ikonia> gnomefreak: no -
<ikonia> gnomefreak: 7 days
<ikonia> that we the agreement
<sorry> gnomefreak: i did
<gnomefreak> sorry: ok come back in 7 days
<sorry> how about 24
<sorry> hours
<ikonia> no
<sorry> or 100
<sorry> hours
<ikonia> 7 days
<ikonia> that is the only option for you
<ikonia> 7 days or not at all
<gnomefreak> sorry: how about 7 days. we can make it loger if you wish. pleae /part and come back in 7 days
<sorry> or 1000000000000000hours
<ikonia> ok - end this
<gnomefreak> damn my typing sucks
<gnomefreak> s/pleae/please
<sorry> why do you guys try to part me
<sorry> i am sorry
<gnomefreak> sorry: i did due to your spamming
<gnomefreak> sorry: now pleae /part
<gnomefreak> dam
<sorry> i swear to god that i will never spam you
<gnomefreak> please
<ikonia> remove + ban
<ikonia> I'm fed up of this
<sorry> sorry
<sorry> sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<gnomefreak> sorry: i dont like banning/removing/muting users so i would rather not have to do it to you if i can advoid it
<ikonia> here we go again
<gnomefreak> ikonia: no worries i have it under control
<sorry> i wont do anything
 * gnomefreak getting really tired of him
 * gnomefreak thinks of a comment on ban now, i have no nice way to say it
<x0x> hello why i am banned in ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> ikonia: you care to take this, i didnt ban him from #u
<ikonia> gnomefreak: no problem
<ikonia> x0x: give me two minutes and I'll have a look
<gnomefreak> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> x0x: won't keep you a moment
<bazhang> its jungli
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> in that case discussion over
<bazhang> also blockcold
<x0x> no no
<ikonia> x0x: you know exactly why you're banned
<x0x> sorry but i don't know that why i am banned :(
<ikonia> x0x: you do, the same reason you pm'd me a few minutes ago - this now makes sense
<ikonia> olha bruder, etc
<x0x> pm'd why i pm'd you ?
<Pici> (is that the same person?)
<ikonia> Pici: not %100 certain, but the mask is pretty much the same, it's an assumption not a fact
<ikonia> x0x: I could be wrong on that
<x0x> but give the stable reson for banning ?
<bazhang> olha bruder would be balzac would it not
<ikonia> either way, the user jungli is a known problem user, and you are him and you know your banned why
<ikonia> bazhang: ahhh interesting, same ip range today
<ikonia> happened 15 minutes before balzac joined
<x0x> make me banned there as much you wish bye
<ikonia> be
<ikonia> bye
<bazhang> [blockcold] (~x0x@122.161.26.19): x0x
<ikonia> bazhang: I refuse to play this stupid game with someone who knows his actions are unacceptable and is now trying to evade and pretend he's not the same person
<ikonia> when someone is willing to be honest about things, then we can progress it
<ikonia> x0x: and versioning me will do nothing
<ikonia> x0x: as you said, "bye" so please leave the channel
<x0x> ikonia, are you girl ?
<Pici> Why does it matter?
<ikonia> that doesn't matter
<ikonia> x0x: if you are not willing to be honest, please leave the channel as this will go no-where
<x0x> ikonia, your nick pretend so
<ikonia> x0x: good bye
<gnomefreak> please tell me he isnt the same user as above.
<ikonia> gnomefreak: no, it's not
<Pici> no.
<gnomefreak> ok good thanks
<bazhang> gnomefreak, nope that was joobong
<gnomefreak> bazhang: i thought x0x was him
<gnomefreak> ill be back shortly
<x0x> plz unbanned me in ubuntu :)
<ikonia> x0x: please leave the channel unless you have something else to discuss
<ikonia> x0x: no
<ikonia> x0x: not until you can be honest with us
<x0x> you ppl are annoy a good user i am not xyz troll
<x0x> lots of ppl respect me in freenode
<ikonia> just leave
<ikonia> this is going nowhere
<x0x> how much day banned to me ?
<ikonia> until you can be honest with us
<ikonia> and we can resolve your behaviour issues
<x0x> i love ubuntu :)
<bazhang> x0x, please /part the channel
<x0x> no untill you ppl unbanned me in ubuntu
<x0x> i am a nice guy
<x0x> you ppl shooting the wrong guy
<bazhang> x0x, that won't happen today.
<bazhang> x0x, by staying and here and pushing it, the ban will be extended, so please /part the channel
<ikonia> super
<bazhang> had an hour long PM with him earlier today, he said to let him join ##linux and don'
<bazhang> err don't bother him and he would stop ban evading in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I don't care what he does in ##linux
<bazhang> nor do I
<ikonia> they have similar rules so he'll get removed from there
<bazhang> he has been many many times
<ikonia> just changed nick in #-ot
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> can't stand the blatent lies/timewasting
<Pici> I don't think its fair for this channel to be the next step in getting a ban resolved, but when the user joins for us to basically say "No, go away"
<bazhang> the whole bit about no support in -ot though, is not written in stone
<ikonia> Pici: until he starts admiting it rather than wasting time - what's the point
<ikonia> why am I banned - you know why your banned, I am not him - he changes nick to the other nick name as soon as he leaves
<bazhang> Pici, feel free to spend multiple days in PM with him, then have him lie to your face
<ikonia> if he's straight up and sorry, I have no issue resolv ing it
<bazhang> Pici, as I have just done
<ikonia> but why do we need to do the dance with him every time when he's just here to waste time with lies
<bazhang> Pici, he knows very well why he is banned, has been explained to him many times.
<Pici> bazhang, ikonia: Thats why we have other operators here for them to talk to.  There would be no point in having -ops be on the appeals page if you were going to be speaking to the same operator that banned you in the first place.
<ikonia> Pici: it's not about other ops
<bazhang> Pici, feel free to unban
<ikonia> Pici: someone who is hear to just lie and waste peoples time over and over, what's the point, when he's honest about it, we can resolve the issue
<bazhang> he is a repeat, chronic troll in multiple channels
<bazhang> I have tried to ask him nicely in PM to resolve this over the course of many days, with several hours spent doing so
<ikonia> bazhang: pici has a point that if he's here to resolve a ban, then he should get the chance, my point is that if he comes in telling lies and wasting time again, why does another operator have to go through the whole lies again
<Pici> Lets say this was some other user, not x0x.  The point of this place being the next step after talking to the operator that banned you is that someone else who is outside the situation can take a look
<Pici> Er, not sure that second sentence made sense though...
<bazhang> Pici, 100% in agreement
<gnomefreak> +1
<Pici> bazhang: Hiya
<Pici> er, BluesKaj hiya
<bazhang> about the first part
<bazhang> not the not making sense part
<Pici> bazhang: :P
<bazhang> :)
<BluesKaj> hi Pici
<BluesKaj> you guys must be bored :)
<ikonia> why ?
<bazhang>  blockcold is now known as Jungli
<Pici> BluesKaj: What can we do for you today?
<topyli> BluesKaj: is there something you want to talk about? :)
<BluesKaj> chastiising on regulars for helping in offtopic to me is a bit picky
<BluesKaj> if some oone is banned from a (k)ubuntu chat then ban them from allrelated ones as well
<gnomefreak> that is way over the edge IMHO
<topyli> help is ok in general, but it's not fair to troll #ubuntu and move to -ot for support
<BluesKaj> including offtopic
<ikonia> BluesKaj: it's just sensible to not support a user that's been banned from a support channel
<ikonia> that doesn't mean he can't chat in offtopic
<ikonia> but it's a bit silly to allow him support in -ot if he's banned from #ubuntu and refusing to change his beahviour to get back in
<ikonia> it's nothing against you supporting anyone, some great discussions have come out of support and vice/vesrsa
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I worded my comments to you badly, and for that I apologies
<BluesKaj> usually ppl are banned for misconduct , they should be in offtopic as well if they have been misbehaving
<BluesKaj> ok ikonia apopolgy accepted
<ikonia> BluesKaj: they are two seperate channels, with different rules
<ikonia> can't ban from both for no reason
<Pici> We don't believe in pre-emptive banning
<BluesKaj> Pre-emptive ? heh, that's a ggod one ;0
<BluesKaj> err good
 * BluesKaj shakes his head ...
<topyli> BluesKaj: if a user is known to be maliscious in all channels, then it's a freenode network issue and not up to ubuntu operators
<BluesKaj> alright then you guys do your thing ..bye
<Pici> You too ;)
<Pici> darn
<bazhang> okay got jungli in PM again
<ikonia> that was my fault for bad wording
<topyli> alls well that ends well
<ikonia> he's even using the same nick after being in here denying it was him
<ikonia> that's what frustrates me, if he was willing to resolve his ban, he would be honest
<bazhang> I asked him the truth and stop lying
<bazhang> err to stop
<ikonia> not waste time saying "I'm not him, it's the wrong guy"
<ikonia> I'm leaving him be now, it's up to someone else to resolve his ban
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj has been very helpful in past
<ikonia> gnomefreak: no question
<bazhang> I remember him from my early kubuntu days with jucato
<topyli> yeah i like blueskaj
<abhi_nav> hello
<bazhang> hi
<abhi_nav> whats the procedure to bring my personal bot for my own uses in ubuntu channel?
<bazhang> !botclone
<ubottu> Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<abhi_nav> no no
<bazhang> whoops
<abhi_nav> i am using mozbots
<bazhang> abhi_nav, why do you need a bot in ubuntu channels
<abhi_nav> actually, for some issue. most commond is for greeting. then that look alike nick issue then my many frnds in #ubuntu-in dont have general knowledge of linux. so i have to introduce them some basic concept. i have to type so many lines. thats why
<bazhang> abhi_nav, a speaking bot like that is not allowed
<abhi_nav> not allowed at all? :(
<bazhang> nope
<abhi_nav> so I only use supybot?
<Pici> I'm confused.
<bazhang> abhi_nav, there is already ubottu
<abhi_nav> ^^^
<Pici> abhi_nav: What channel do you want to bring your bot into?
<abhi_nav> but ubottu dont have factoids for basic or common concepts
<bazhang> sure it does
<abhi_nav> Pici, both in #ubuntu, #ubuntu-in and my personal pm
<abhi_nav> bazhang, can you again give me that factoid link then?
<bazhang> abhi_nav, the factoid link? or the botclone one
<abhi_nav> factoid of ubottu
<abhi_nav> i tell you all e.g.
<Pici> abhi_nav: We only control #ubuntu here, you would need to talk to the operators in #ubuntu-in for their decision.
<bazhang> !factoid > abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav, please see my private message
<abhi_nav> e.g. lots of my new comer friend dont know that .exe is nothing to do with linux. so to tell them the difference i have to type so many lines. like that
<Pici> abhi_nav: If your bot is interacting with users in #ubuntu then we could not allow that.
<abhi_nav> ok
<Pici> abhi_nav: It doesn't matter if its a supybot or a mozbot or whatever.
<jussi> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<abhi_nav> Pici, no no. it wll not automaticaly interact. it wll interact only when I told him to do so.
<abhi_nav> where is .exe explaination here?
<Pici> "WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux"
<abhi_nav> no but they new comer thing that .exe is standard and linux dont have support for it. actually .exe is not standard. its notihng to do with linux. its win file format. that i have to tell
<abhi_nav> ok btw
<abhi_nav> still my bot is not allowed if he is not interacting with users automatically? it wll only interact when i told him  so? then also not allowed?
<Pici> abhi_nav: Not in #ubuntu.
<abhi_nav> in #ubuntu-in?
<Pici> abhi_nav: You'd need to contact the operators there to discuss it.
<abhi_nav> they are not here? I mean this is comman channel for all ubuntu ops, isnt it? correct me if i am wrong
<Pici> abhi_nav: This channel is only for operators of the core Ubuntu channels.  International (Loco) channel operators may be found in #ubuntu-irc
<abhi_nav> ok I wll ask them now.
<abhi_nav> thank you all.
<abhi_nav> :)
<Pici> You're welcome
<ikonia> abhi_nav: if you message chanserv with access #ubuntu-in list
<abhi_nav> ikonia, yah sure. thanks
<abhi_nav> bye. :)
<ikonia> abhi_nav: you'll get a list of the ubuntu-in operators, who you can contact directly
<abhi_nav> hmm
<abhi_nav> ok i go now
<Pici> ok
<ikonia> I've just joined #ubuntu-in as I thought there was a bot in there - there is, lubot2 is there
<bazhang> so I made clear to jungli no more lying, no more harassing users, being offtopic etc
<bazhang> we'll see if it takes
<Pici> Well, he has a chance to be 'normal' in -offtopic
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> he admits it all by the way
<ikonia> I wonder how it would feel if we wasted his time
<ikonia> when he asked why he's banned asked "who are you"
<ikonia> when he says jungli say "I don't know him, who what did he do"
<ikonia> and just play as dumb back, I wonder how that would take for hiim
<gnomefreak> shouldnt matter what "he" did unless he == jungli
<gnomefreak> but my opinion
<h00k> my f-bomb hilight didn't work, apparently
<bazhang> seems to be team trolling
<Pici> I was just catching my hilight
<h00k> I have that on hilight, apparently. I wonder why it didn't show
<h00k> /hilight WORDGOESHERE -channels #ubuntu,ubuntu-offtopic -word
<h00k> yes?
<Pici> h00k: no, WORDGOESHERE needs to be the last argument
<h00k> ooh, dangit.
<h00k> /hilight -channels #ubuntu,ubuntu-offtopic -word fuck
<h00k> ...
 * h00k facepalms
<Pici> yes, like that
<h00k> Yeah, I didn't mean to throw that out.
<Pici> I know
 * Pici pats
<h00k> cool, I have some wrong hilights in there, but whatever
<h00k> I kan lurn somday
<h00k> !censorship is ~= free speech
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, h00k said: !censorship is ~= free speech
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> x3 and twisted are a handful
<h00k> yes
<h00k> twisted has been warned twice about language.
<h00k> I'm not messing around now :(
<bazhang> yep
<h00k> I think that's the right alias for an alias, anyway.
<bazhang> thought it was !factoid is <alias> xyz
<Pici> it is
<h00k> !free speech
<ubottu> Please don't pepper the channel with cries of buzzwords like "free speech!", especially when you don't know what they mean nor are they applicable to the current situation.  See http://tonyyarusso.com/politics/what-free-speech-isnt for more information.
<Pici> =~ / ~=  is for doing sed style factoid modifications.
<h00k> ooh.
<h00k> !censorship is free speech
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, h00k said: !censorship is free speech
<h00k> heh
<funkyHat> !censorship is <alias>free speech
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, funkyHat said: !censorship is <alias>free speech
<bazhang> war is peace!
<h00k> oh, eah, I for got alias.
<h00k> and can not ty pe today
<Pici> freedom is slavery
<Pici> ignorance is strength!
<funkyHat> Pici: ⢁)
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<h00k> http://friendsofirony.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/129085098846493290.jpg
<funkyHat> That is my favourite factoid name
<bazhang> osmodivs the gnaa guy?
<Pici> Not everyone in mexico is.
<bazhang> true
 * h00k facepalms
<Pici> howowowos
<bazhang> he seems to be imssing a verb
<bazhang> err missing
<h00k> or two
<IdleOne> afternoon
<bazhang> hi
<IdleOne> h00k: isn't it so sad that we have to set those highlights :/
<IdleOne> sup bazhang
<bazhang> IdleOne, you pinged me earlier sorry I was not around
<IdleOne> was last night I believe
<bazhang> well time zones, but yeah
<IdleOne> no worries. mneptok ended up removing the person from this channel if I read the scroll back correctly
<bazhang> razornok or the like
<IdleOne> yeah
<bazhang> he went on to another channel and continued there as well, got banned too
<IdleOne> Well as was pointed out to me his question was on topic BUT the reason he was removed and forwarded here was his attitude and unwillingness to help others help him
<bazhang> yep, refused to read any docs
<IdleOne> or answer any questions
<Jungli> i love you ubuntu
<bazhang> Jungli, hi
<IdleOne> Jungli: Hello. How can we help you today?
<bazhang> Jungli, you know why you were banned, correct?
<IdleOne> Jungli: In order for the ops team to be able to do our job effectively it requires that when users join this channel they state the reason they have joined and also answer any questions asked of them
<IdleOne> darn!
<bazhang> hah
<Pici> IdleOne: Did you still need me (you pmed me some time last night)
<IdleOne> Pici: nope all good now
<h00k> IdleOne: that was a lot of text for saying "Whaddya want?!"
<IdleOne> reason why I pinged you and bazhang last night was because I was looking for some sort of backup with that razernok person.
<IdleOne> h00k: yeah it was
<IdleOne> but much less abrasive :)
<ikonia> operators, can you put some thought into if bzshells should be allowed in ubuntu without moderation, the same way as tor/freenode webchat etc
<ikonia> bzshells is getting to be a host for more and more bandodging and mocking of a ban, the staff of bzshells do not respond to complaints so I am raising this issue
<bazhang> ikonia surumply from earlier? (balzac)
<ikonia> that's one of the reasons yes
<ikonia> have a think about your stance on it as I'm going to raise it as an issue shortly
<topyli> ikonia: i am unaware of this. would you like to write up something on the mailing list?
<topyli> Jung_Lee: please pick a nick and tell us how we can help
<Jung_Lee> topyli: plz unbanned me in Ubuntu
<topyli> Jung_Lee: why are you banned? what was your nick back then when you were banned?
<Jung_Lee> my nick Is Jungli i am banned for using word ubantards :(
<topyli> nobody gets banned for just that
<Jung_Lee> no only this i am banned i say sorry to ubuntu channel for that
<Jung_Lee> plz unbanned me and give one more chance at there :)
<Jung_Lee> i love ubuntu :)
<h00k> Jung_Lee: the last I saw, you were ban evading
<h00k> Jung_Lee: You'll want to speak with Pici
<Jung_Lee> if ppl banned me there is alright but after a wwek plz unbanned me
<h00k> Jung_Lee: Do you understand why you were banned in the first place?
<Jung_Lee> no !
<h00k> Jung_Lee: perhaps you should /part, read the !guidelines, and come back later.
<h00k> !guidelines > Jung_Lee
<ubottu> Jung_Lee, please see my private message
<h00k> Jung_Lee: when you can understand what you did wrong.
<Jung_Lee> ok ;)
<h00k> Jung_Lee: for instance, trolling, foul language, ban evading.
<Jung_Lee> ok lets chat
<h00k> I don't have anything else to discuss with you in this channel.
<Jung_Lee> h00k: whats your first girlfriend name ?
<h00k> Please /part and return when you understand the !guidelines.
<Jung_Lee> ok i don't mind if you ban me there
<Jung_Lee> lets chat
<Jung_Lee> or tell me ...
<Jung_Lee> any channel for chatting ?
<topyli> Jung_Lee: please leave the personal questions and concentrate on your behavior on #ubuntu
<Jung_Lee> topyli: i say at above i don't mind if you ban me there
<Jung_Lee> lets chat
<h00k> Jung_Lee: As per the /topic, you need to /part now, unless you'd like to discuss your behavior in #ubuntu.
<Blayzin> How can I give my linux server a free domain? (don't care which one [i.e. .com .net .org .info])
 * h00k points Blayzin to the /topic
<h00k> Blayzin: this isn't a support channel, perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic could better help you
<Blayzin> I came into the ubuntu channel dummy
<Blayzin> my problem is on ubuntu
<h00k> Blayzin: this isn't an Ubuntu support channel
<Blayzin> I entered #ubuntu so yes it is
<h00k> Blayzin: this is #ubuntu-ops
<h00k> Blayzin: were you forwarded here by somebody?
<funkyHat> @btlogin
<h00k> Blayzin: It looks like IdleOne forwarded you here, you'll have to speak with him
<h00k> ubottu: tell Blayzin about guidelines
<ubottu> Blayzin, please see my private message
<Blayzin> I typed /join #ubuntu so I am in the ubuntu channel
<h00k> Blayzin: it looks like IdleOne had you forwarded here to discuss conduct in #ubuntu
<jussi> Jordan_U: hi?
<h00k> Blayzin: from what I see, you had a bit of a conversation with iceroot yesterday, he wasn't very helpful to you, IdleOne wanted to /query (personal message) you about it
<h00k> Blayzin: am I understanding this correctly?
 * h00k pokes Blayzin 
 * jussi prods Jordan_U
 * jpds pokes jussi.
<h00k> Blayzin: If you're around, we can take care of this and get you back into #ubuntu
<Blayzin> I am in ubuntu
<Blayzin> I typed /join #ubuntu so I am in the ubuntu channel
<Blayzin> DUH
<funkyHat> Blayzin: if you type /topic you will see that you are in fact in the #ubuntu-ops channel. You are banned from #ubuntu in such a way that you will automatically join this channel if you try to join #ubuntu.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-26
<IdleOne> h00k: was afk, that was razernok, iceroot was trying to be helpful
<IdleOne> and he was being just as rude as he was this time
<IdleOne> he == blayzin ^^
<IdleOne> hayro #u might turn into an issue
<Jordan_U> ianb45 in #ubuntu
<bazhang> <mike_>  xbuntuslow
<bazhang> very pithy
<Pici> I think I need sleep
<Pici> I just gave !ko to someone from vientnam.
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> !vt
<bazhang> odd
<IdleOne> !vietnam
<IdleOne> hmm
<Pici> !search viet
<ubottu> Found:
<Pici> hm
<IdleOne> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<IdleOne> thats taiwan
<bazhang> !vn
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<bazhang> et voila
<Pici> aha!
<IdleOne> good job
<Pici> Is there anyone there?
<IdleOne> 17 users
<Pici> not bad
<bazhang> 19
<IdleOne> I didn't count myself
<bazhang> I did and me
<bazhang> we're users, too!
<IdleOne> fine, 0.5 point for being kinda right
<Pici> Interesting
<IdleOne> Facinating
<IdleOne> fascinating*
<bazhang>  [Guest49530] (~sean@128.12.242.39): Sean is at it again
<rocket16> Hello all, I have a question, that is,
<IdleOne> Hello rocket16, how can I help you?
<rocket16> Is the number of Ubuntu Channels limited? I mean, won't there be specific channels, like Support, Education etc, under Ubuntu?
<rocket16> Hello IdleOne, :)
<IdleOne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<IdleOne> there should be a list of Ubuntu channels there
<rocket16> IdleOne: Ok, thanks, :)
<IdleOne> no problem
<rocket16> Bye all,
<bazhang> whoa
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (soronide)
<goddard> This is where the cool kids hang out
<bazhang> goddard, please dont idle here
<goddard> not by choice
<goddard> some one banned me here
<goddard> can you pull up my file?
<goddard> :D
<bazhang> yep sorry goddard just a bit pressed at the moment, hang on
<goddard> okay
<bazhang> goddard, you know why you were banned? please read the code of conduct for ubuntu channels, thanks
<bazhang> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<bazhang> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<goddard> okay
<goddard> so can i go to ubuntu again?
<bazhang> goddard, you know why you were banned?
<goddard> I can't remember exactly i got into an arguement with some one
<bazhang> hang on a second
<bazhang> goddard, seems from the logs you made some inappropriate comments, were asked to stop and got into a dispute with three or four individuals,yet continued nonetheless
<goddard> yeah i was just mad acting stupid
<bazhang> well chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic ; anger is best dealt with by stepping away from the keyboard; have you read the code of conduct and the guidelines? there won't be another such incident will there?
<goddard> no and i have
<bazhang> no being no repeat incident, right?
<goddard> right
<bazhang> okay, feel free to rejoin goddard
<goddard> thanks
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mizerydearia> harro
<bazhang> hi, mizerydearia checking now
<mizerydearia> i think it was yesterday, I had posted about gnumeric and was killed and banned from #ubuntu
<mizerydearia> kk, thx
<mneptok> mizerydearia: your router is subject to an exploit
<mizerydearia> eep
<mneptok> reconnect to Freenode on port 8001
<mneptok> do not use 6667
<bazhang> you were forwarded to #ubuntu-read-topic according to the logs
<mizerydearia> mmkay, thanks for the tip
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 451)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from keonetics)
<elky> heads up for -ot
 * elky suspects a panarchy
<ikonia> elky: what's the driver behind that ?
<elky> Sounds like him, from the right part of the country.
<ikonia> that normally tests it
<ikonia> he'll come back and saw "who"
<ikonia> elky: what the hell was that from tado
<elky> ikonia, accidental paste of /who i suspect
<ikonia> ah
<elky> thank goodness his client truncates not splits
<ikonia> don't think it is panarchy
<elky> troll either way
<ikonia> it would appear that way
<ikonia> hello elky
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> hello Escape1
<Escape1> hello
<ikonia> Escape1: rather than pm me, it's better if you talk in the channel
<ikonia> Escape1: how can the Ubuntu Operator team help you today ?
<Escape1> I'm just visiting
<ikonia> Escape1: this channel has a policy of not allowing idling users unless you need something from the team
<ikonia> is there any reason you've stopped by ? did someone ask you to join this channel ?
<Escape1> ok i was looking for another group indeed, but it redirected here
<ikonia> ok - what channel where you trying to join
<Escape1> #ubuntu-troll ;)
<Escape1> it does'nt seem to exist
<ikonia> Escape1: do you want to resolve a ban issue or do you just want to mess around ?
<Escape1> ?
<ikonia> do you need anything from this operator team ?
<Escape1> no i was looking for a chan that doesn't seem to exist, but i was redirected here by Pidgin
<Escape1> i leave bye$
<ikonia> #ubuntu-women operators maco elky persia pleia2 be aware he's in #ubuntu-women, and wanting to join #ubuntu-troll doesn't fill me with confidence for a good member
<elky> He's been informed that that channel is also not #ubuntu-troll
<ikonia> I noticed
<jussi>  oooh, that sounds like a fun channel, can I join? :D
<elky> but jussi, you've been to ##c-u
<bazhang> radeonissue aka linuxispain  in -ot now
<ikonia> he was talking to me in pm and was "ok"
<bazhang> seems to be stirring the pot there
<apparle> can I connect to #ubuntu & #kubuntu using when I am using tor
<apparle> come on guys ops channel was never this slow. Just tell me whether I can or cannot. Else I'd be wasting my time setting up tor. Pleaseeeeeeeeeee
<bazhang> apparle, that would be answered in #freenode
<bazhang> it's possible yes they will have the details
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: webmin is The link is very old, things have change since 2006. Now it is part of the Ubuntu wiki.Try this other onehttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/webminThis other one is the reason for stopping support on version 7.04 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebminWithoutARootAccount can the webmin factoid be canged appropriately to tell users how to install it etc.
<bazhang> apparle, tor connecting to freenode please /join #freenode
<apparle> bazhang: no I am asking whether ubuntu allows it. Like ubuntu usually blocks people from webchat.freenode.net
<bazhang> apparle, not that I know of, but freenode may if not properly set up
<bazhang> apparle, and ubuntu channels are on freenode
<apparle> bazhang: ok. I'll get back when I have setup tor. Thanks
<bazhang> apparle, please ask in #freenode for details
<bazhang> just setting up tor won't do it
<apparle> bazhang: I have read their faqs regarding the hidden service etc. I'm going to setup tor up according to that
<bazhang> apparle, that is what controls tor usage, not here
<apparle> bazhang: means?
<bazhang> apparle, means /join #freenode for info on tor usage
<apparle> bazhang: :) thanks
<IdleOne> asked actionparsnip to revise his edit for webmin and word it as it should appear
<bazhang> apparle, was there any other issue?
<bazhang> IdleOne, nice
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: webmin is Webmin is a web based interface to help manage systems remotely. It can be installed using « sudo apt-get install webmin » and can be accessed using http://localhost:10000 . Change localhost for an IP or hostname for remote management. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/webmin
<bazhang> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<apparle> I just came here to confirm whether you guys have any special rules other than freenode for tor...... thanks guys. Leaving :P
<IdleOne> bazhang: apparently it is ok to use again?
<bazhang> !find webmin
<ubottu> File webmin found in augeas-lenses, awstats, fail2ban, logcheck-database, openvas-plugins-dfsg (and 2 others)
<bazhang> IdleOne, not in the repos, so I doubt it
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> ubottu: webmin is webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.If you still wish to install (at your own risk) see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/webmin. Please consider using !ebox instead.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said: ubottu: webmin is webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.If you still wish to install (at your own risk) see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/webmin. Please consider using !ebox instead.
<IdleOne> that may keep the Buntu gods happy and still offer choice?
<bazhang> not sure why it should change
<bazhang> we don't recommend PPA as far as I know
<IdleOne> true
<IdleOne> I was just trying to keep everybody happy
<jussi> and that webpage doesnt exist. I strongly suggest consulting others before changing this factoid
<bazhang> yeah it exists
<IdleOne> it does exist
<bazhang> but no need to change the factoid
<IdleOne> but I am deferring to those in the know
<IdleOne> I don't use webmin or ebox was just trying to help make the factoid better worded so actionparsnip edit might be accepted
<jussi> wiki 404'd for me.. :/
<IdleOne> testing
<bazhang> his change was incorrect though
<IdleOne> not sure if it my connection or wiki but it is not loading for me
<bazhang> loads fine here
<jussi> nah, not loading here wither
<jussi> but its the wiki, what do you expect :P
<bazhang> it recommends installing a 3rd deb from webmin site
<bazhang> err party
<IdleOne> from sourceforge
<IdleOne> but yeah
<IdleOne> so webmin factoid stays as is
<IdleOne> and if they have fixed it to work properly with Ubuntu then they should try to get it back into repos
<IdleOne> you know what would be nice if ubottu could send a msg when a user who has had a @mark set on them joins the channel the @mark applies to
<jussi> IdleOne: -> file a bug/FR
<IdleOne> FR?
<IdleOne> oh feature request
<IdleOne> on what package?
<Pici> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bazhang> the bot
<IdleOne> thank yous
<IdleOne> jussi: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/598853 not sure if I explained that clearly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 598853 in Ubuntu IRC Bots "[BanTracker] Have ubottu @mark on join" [Undecided,New]
<IdleOne> the title is a little vague :/
<ikonia> x0x: hello
<ubottu> In ubottu, krax said: !fatrat is one of he best dl accelerator  for most linux distro more at:  fatrat.dolezel.info/
<ikonia> x0x: is there something you want to discuss today ?
<x0x> ikonia: you are so sweet :)
<ikonia> x0x: what do you want ?
<x0x> onthing but i like this place :)
<ikonia> x0x: as you know this channel has a non-idle policy, if you don't need anything please leave the channel
<x0x> ikonia: plz unbanned me ubuntu :)
<ikonia> x0x: I'm not comfortable having this discussion with you due to your regular lies, and the fact that you're trying to troll ##linux at the moment.
<x0x> okay so you ppl don't unbanned me in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> not at this time
<x0x> okay
<x0x> now i am leaving from here :)
<ikonia> thank you
<x0x> bye have a sweet day
<ikonia> thank you
<x0x> mention not :)
<ikonia> ok, bye
<IdleOne> isn't jungli banned in -ot?
<ikonia> don't think so
<IdleOne> nope doesn't seem so
<ikonia> just got a cloak though, so another tool to help him use multiple nick's and hide his behaviour
<marienz> hmm? just ban the cloak
<ikonia> marienz: he uses other nicks without a cloak to cause an issue
<ikonia> diaf: hello, how can we help you today
<ikonia> comparing his IP was one of the useful tools
<diaf> No, goodbye.
<ikonia> if jungli asks for support in #ubuntu-offtopic again, I'm removing him. He's been told to stop using it as a support channel and resolve his issues in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> he is banned in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> ID: 26626
<IdleOne> well he was
<dasu> Hello, I'm writing to you to inform you of general corruption on Freenode and a plea to move Ubuntu's projects to a better network. Tonight I discovered a command and control channel for a botnet in #bitcoin on Freenode. When I brought it to the attention of Freenode Staff I was immediately banned from the network by LoRez, being told that he was aware of the channel. Subsequent inquiries by unbanned peers revealed that the Freenode staff was totally ...
<dasu> ... aware of the channel and were in fact running it for an unknown purpose. The zombie clients connected were quite random, and research revealed they were in fact compromised hosts, with no legal association to Freenode. I urge you to move Ubuntu project channels to a better-run, secure network such as OFTC, and stop using a network that APPEARS to be run by botnet kiddies.
<IdleOne> So you are ban evading at this moment?
<dasu> No.
<IdleOne> ok then. thank you for the info.
<IdleOne> dasu: if there is nothing further please part the channel as there is a no idling rule here.
<dasu> Can I wait until an op replies?
<IdleOne> I just did
<dasu> You're an op who is responsible for the #ubuntu channel?
<IdleOne> I am one of many
<dasu> Thanks for your time then.
<IdleOne> Welcome
<marienz> just an FYI: http://www.bitcoin.org/ :)
<funkyHat> Yeah. I saw a conversation about that in #freenode about a day ago. It's not a botnet, nor is it run by freenode (obviously). It does seem pretty silly though.
<marienz> we thought it might be a botnet when we first stumbled across it, but even more careful research than dasu did (primarily consisting of googling the word "bitcoin" and actually talking to one of their developers) revealed it wasn't harmful :)
<marienz> I don't understand why it's suddenly getting this kind of attention
<tomaw> because I klined them all and someone asked why in #freenode
<funkyHat> Generic "freenode are evil" troll?
<tomaw> (I obviously unklined them when I worked out what they were)
<funkyHat> supernothing and kioko in #u
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (oojjijo)
<Flannel> gone
<funkyHat> I'm watching him in -ot too
<topyli> also in -ot
<topyli> yeah
<funkyHat> ooh, k-lined
<topyli> i think it just quit. back now
<topyli> ououhou on ot
<Flannel> I believe that's a different person
<Flannel> or maybe not
<funkyHat> They had the same ident, different IPs though
<topyli> in any case, aren't those just regular "fun" quit messages?
<marienz> if it's "Quit: K-Lined" it's someone trying to be funny
<marienz> if it's "K-Lined" it's an actual kline
<topyli> i can put "k-lined" as mine and be hilarious
<jpds> topyli: No, you'd still be topyli.
<topyli> damn
<funkyHat> Mine is "Connection reset by Pierre" , but I never /quit ;(
<topyli> mine is "i quit!"
<topyli> i'm just not a quitter either :(
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-27
<mneptok> quit_message = "⚡ zap ⚡";
<gord> i'm not sure what my quit message is, i'm never aroundto see it ;)
<bazhang> Razernok, hi
<bazhang> Razernok, hi
<Razernok> how do I change my user's password?
<bazhang> Razernok, this is not a support channel
<Razernok> thats the channel i joined
<bazhang> Razernok, try /topic
<Razernok> i entered #ubuntu
<bazhang> Razernok, no, you did not. this channel is #ubuntu-ops , not #ubuntu
<Razernok> I typed /join #ubuntu  I didn't typed /join #ubuntu-ops
<bazhang> Razernok, you were forwarded here, as you are banned in #ubuntu
<Razernok> I know what channel I joined
<Razernok> I joined #ubuntu
<Razernok> now back to the problem on hand
<Razernok> how do I change my user's password?
<bazhang> Razernok, and I explained why you did not enter #ubuntu , as you are banned there.
<jpds> 04:02:43 [!] Razernok [~cvdsaf@adsl-66-137-224-83.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net] has left #ubuntu-ops []
<bazhang> Razernok, you were trying to remotely connect to a home game server and given instructions to do so, but subsequently had to be removed from the channel
<jpds> 22:04:32 [!] Blayzin [~Blayzin4@adsl-66-137-224-83.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net] has joined #ubuntu-ops
<funkyHat> We had this dance yesterday
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> Razernok, did you want to resolve your ban issue? or are we going to dispute which channel you are in now
<jpds> Clearly not.
<bazhang> wonder what #ubuntu would be like if it had only 47 users :)
<funkyHat> One way to find out ;D
<bazhang> funkyHat, noooo!
<jpds>  /msg ChanServ clear #ubuntu users
<funkyHat> bazhang: don't worry, I don't have ops there anyway ;D
<bazhang> phew!
<Razernok> now back to my problem
<Razernok> how do I change my user's password?
<bazhang> Razernok, this is not a support channel. if you don't wish to resolve your ban issue, please /part the channel
<Razernok> #ubuntu is to a support channel
<bazhang> true
<Razernok> which is where we are
<bazhang> not so
<jpds> Not quite.
<Razernok> I typed in /join #ubuntu so thats where i am at
<jpds> ...
<bazhang> thanks jpds
<Razernok> how do I change my user's password?
<Razernok> someone here must know
<mneptok> Razernok: this is #ubuntu-ops, not #ubuntu. any attempt to disagree will be met with a ban here, as well. you are banned from #ubuntu and forwarded here. the only topic you may discuss in this channel is your ban.
<bazhang> Razernok, please /part the channel
<Razernok> I joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> okay then.
<bazhang> he's getting help elsewhere, and continuing the same nonsense
<jpds> Muppets.
<mneptok> nope. Texans.
<elky> Not mutually exclusive definitions.
<tonyyarusso> elky: Sure they are - Muppets have practical use.
<bazhang> seems like we might want to add ylmf to the !derivatives factoid, though it seems to be supported in #ubuntu-cn (lucid with an XP theme)
<IdleOne> Full moon tonight
<mneptok> explains the hair on my nose.
<bazhang> every night since Jr. High and High School got vacation
<IdleOne> don't these kids have bed times?
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> I'm off to sleep. two big soccer games to watch in the morning :)
<bazhang> hah
<mneptok> UK vs Germany should be good
<bazhang> yep
<jussi> mneptok: I think you just managed to offend about half the population of the UK...
<jussi> Its England vs Germany...
<mneptok> WTFever
<mneptok> those people need to spend less time getting offended and more time visiting dentists and Alcoholics Anonymous.
<jussi> lol
<mneptok> (offended *now*)
<ikonia> where the perception that the English have bad teeth comes from I have no idea,
<mneptok> probably from English people opening their mouths
 * jussi waves to ikonia
<ikonia> doubtful as we have free dentists over here - so it's quite good
<ikonia> hello jussi
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hu0W1UNplKY
<ikonia> I have no idea where that perception comes from
<ikonia> good morning Jungli
<Jungli> i love you ubuntu
<Jungli> hia ikonia good morning :)
<ikonia> Jungli: do you wish to discuss your #ubuntu ban ?
<Jungli> no
<ikonia> ok - then please leave the channel
<ikonia> you're welcome back to discuss it at any time
<Jungli> ikonia: are you girl ?
<ikonia> Jungli: good bye
<Jungli> ok ok i know the truth now
<Jungli> bye ikonia
<ikonia> bye
<Jungli> i love you debian
<ikonia> now trolling #puppylinux
<ikonia> what now Jungli ?
<Jungli> unbanned me in Ubuntu :)
<ikonia> Jungli: I'm sorry but you need to stop messing around with us and start being honest about your behaviour before we can even start to progress this
<ikonia> Jungli: the stupid behaviour on the network is not a good sign of your ability to control yourself and interact within channels
<BlessJah> does anyone knows who is generating theese stats http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl/
<jussi> no idea, but its an irssi script iirc
<BlessJah> are there official stats for #ubuntu-* channels?
<jussi> not that I know of, we have irclogs, but not stats
<BlessJah> ok thx for cooperating
<bazhang> jungli hi
<bazhang> BOF-Jungle, did you have a reason for joining this channel?
<BOF-Jungle> bazhang: sup ?
<bazhang> BOF-Jungle, if you have no business here, then please don't idle.
<BOF-Jungle> bazhang: unbanned me in ubuntu
<bazhang> BOF-Jungle, you know why you were banned?
<BOF-Jungle> yes :) but as you are human plz forget all bad things :)
<bazhang> BOF-Jungle, you have not shown yourself ready to be unbanned in my opinion; if some other operators thinks you are then they may resolve it.
<BOF-Jungle> okay but as soon as unbanned me for there :)
<BOF-Jungle> love and regards !
<BOF-Jungle> love you ikonia and bazhang
<BOF-Jungle> bye
<bazhang> just now in -ot:  <BOF-Jungle> ahh i am notoriuos for troll in irc :))
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, abhijain said: ubottu: whgich pakage is avialble for yahoo massenger on lucid
<elky> ... dare I ask where these people have come from?
<elky> I return to see someone ask "how many vikings would it take to completely pillage and rape london?" and a discussion about overdosing on painkillers and alcohol.
<elky> My head is literally about to explode from the concentration of stupid in that channel right now.
<jpds> elky: LDN has bigger problems than Vikings.
<jpds> elky: http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2010/jun/25/london-air-pollution-europe
<elky> That's great, but rape "jokes" really make me very uncomfortable.
<ikonia> IdleOne: I've pm'd him explaining the rules
<IdleOne> for sake of transparency :)
<IdleOne> he has been given the rules in the channel also now
<ikonia> SlidingHorn: how can we help today
<SlidingHorn> wanted to make a couple suggestions:  add the +r to the room to prevent spammers, and also maybe adding pastebinit instructions to the header of the #ubuntu channel?  that's all :)
<ikonia> SlidingHorn: we can't do +r to the channel, and we can look at the topic, but it's easier to give the !pastebinit factoid
<SlidingHorn> k...figured I'd make the suggestion :)  have a good one
<IdleOne> SlidingHorn: most people don't read /topic
<ikonia> SlidingHorn: input welcome, so thank you
<ikonia> !info bluesniff
<ubottu> Package bluesniff does not exist in lucid
 * IdleOne facepalms
<ikonia> speaking to him in pm now
<IdleOne> k
<IdleOne> ikonia: I was about to ask if there was any progress with peturi
<IdleOne> just as I was going to ask I got a msg from him
<ikonia> never responded
<ikonia> oh wait
<IdleOne> I am assuming the ban is sticking
<ikonia> he just has
<ikonia> "fuck you" was the response
<IdleOne> yup
<ikonia> just come through as I typed this
<IdleOne> cept if you have whisky
<ikonia> yes, I have that too
<IdleOne> well then he has decided to not follow the rules
<ikonia> making death threats at me now
<ikonia> just putting on ignore
<IdleOne> oh I just ignore the tab and log
<IdleOne> robinetd is pushing it
<ikonia> not for long
<IdleOne> can I just get a one tome op in -ot
<IdleOne> time*
<ikonia> watching, hang in there
<ikonia> jungli trolling #ubuntu-in now
<ikonia> using the nick cdx now
<cdx> wtf why ppl annoying me other places
<ikonia> hello jungli
<cdx> :) hello sweet heart :)
<ikonia> that's nothing to do with this channel or your ubuntu ban, so please take it elsewhere
<cdx> but why you ppl tracking me
<ikonia> we are not
<ikonia> you just join a channel we are in
<cdx> so how you know where i go ?
<ikonia> however, that's nothing to do with this channel, or your ban so please take it elsewhere
<cdx> plz don't annoy me in other channels i am never join ubuntu in future
<ikonia> other channels have nothing to do with this channel
<cdx> so mind your own business i so much dipressed
<ikonia> it's a public channel
<cdx> thats gr8]
<ikonia> people can contribute to any public channel they want
<ikonia> if you don't want your business discussed don't do it in a public channel
<ikonia> however, I'm taking this channel offtopic discussing it, so lets not.
<cdx> :(((((((((((((
<ikonia> cdx: anything else ?
<cdx> yes
<ikonia> ok, what's up ?
<cdx> nothing
<cdx> rofl
<ikonia> ok - so there is nothing else
<ikonia> please leave the channel
<IdleOne> heh
<BlockCold> bazhang: sup ?
<ikonia> what now
<BlockCold> i am not talking to you where is b a zhang ?
<ikonia> BlockCold: what do you want (do you realise how bad this looks on you to keep joining to waste peoples time)
<ikonia> BlockCold: he's idle
<ikonia> what do you actually want
<BlockCold> a job
<BlockCold> :((
<ikonia> you know that's nothing to do with this chanel
<BlockCold> i am dipressed
<ikonia> BlockCold: what do you want from this channel
<BlockCold> my mind get ddos by problems
<ikonia> BlockCold: what do you want from this channel
<BlockCold> unbanned me in ubuntu
<ikonia> BlockCold: we've been through that at least 3 times today
<ikonia> can we please stop messing around with it
<ikonia> BlockCold: do you need anything else from this channel at this time
<ubottu> In ubottu, vu1kan said: !tab is You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.  In IRC to autocomplete a user's nickname, type the first few letters of their nick and press <tab>.
<ikonia> !qotd
<ikonia> Guest7382: you will not be unbanned from #ubuntu at this time
<Guest7382> oh when can i be unbann
<ikonia> Guest7382: you have been banned before for causing a disruption to the channel, and it's clear you are unwilling to a.) follow instructions b.) participate within the topic of #ubuntu
<Guest7382> ic
<Guest7382> when can i be unban?
<ikonia> when we have confidence you can participate in the channel correctly, please come back in a week and we can talk about it then
<Guest7382> ok
<ikonia> Guest7382: please leave the channel and come back in a week if you need nothing else from the operator team
<Guest7382> ok/
<gnomefreak> im all good with his ban however isnt that a default name for an IRC client?
<ikonia> it's not name banned
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Shadowsong> anyone know of some good free online books on linux servers?
<mneptok> Shadowsong: this is not a support channel
 * gnomefreak thinks -ot sould be the best place to ask
<gnomefreak> s/should/would
<Shadowsong> i joined #ubuntu so yes it is
<mneptok> gnomefreak: well, this particular user seems to not be very adept at understanding exactly what channel they're in.
<mneptok> see?
<mneptok> Shadowsong: take a look at the name of this channel.
<mneptok> Shadowsong: tell you what. i'll just change your #ubuntu ban to not forward you here. that way you're able to wrap your brain around what's happening.
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Shadowsong> I typed /join #ubuntu so that is the channel i entered
<mneptok> in school, did you wear a hockey helmet, but weren't on the team?
<Shadowsong> i know what channel i typed in and entered
<Shadowsong> that was #ubuntu
<mneptok> moron.
<mneptok> for the record, that person's current nick/ident/mask was not banned from #ubuntu, so they deliberately came here to troll like that.
<Flannel> mneptok: No, he's forwarded here
<Flannel> Match: *!*@adsl-66-137-224-83.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net$#ubuntu-ops by IdleOne in #ubuntu on Jun 25 2010 01:16:19 (ID: 26652)
<IdleOne> this is at least the 4th time he comes in with the same idiotic argument
<IdleOne> let's remove the forward and leave the ban, if he returns then we have conformation he knows what he is doing
<IdleOne> confirmation*
<gnomefreak> foirward him to -ot :)
<gnomefreak> forward
 * gnomefreak be back im downloading music
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: that would just cause havoc in -ot. Don't need more then what there already is
<IdleOne> how do I remove the forward?
<Flannel> IdleOne: -b *!*@adsl-66-137-224-83.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net$#ubuntu-ops
<IdleOne> ok I think I did it right
<IdleOne> removed forward and set ban
<Flannel> IdleOne: I don't see the forward being removed
<Flannel> Oh
<Flannel> Maybe 22 hours ago?
<IdleOne> huh
<IdleOne> ok Flannel can you please set that ban without forward
<IdleOne> I thought I had it set right :/
<Flannel> IdleOne: You set the ban just fine, I just didn't see a forward removed
<IdleOne> me either
<IdleOne> so will he still be forwarded is the question?
<gnomefreak> that makes sense
<Flannel> Ubottu seems to think he's still forwarded
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<gnomefreak> lol
<funkyHat> IdleOne: he's banned from here anyway so the forward will just fail
<IdleOne> well I don't think we should keep him banned from -ops unless we are making his ban permanent and without chance of appeal
<ikonia> can we please change Shadowsong's ban forward to a flat ban so he can't use the "I joined #ubuntu so I'm in #ubuntu" argument
<IdleOne> that is why I want to remove the forward, if/when he returns we will know for certain that his argument "I joined #ubuntu..." will be BS
<ikonia> fed up of wasting time with these people who clearly know what they are doing and just want to be a problem
<IdleOne> ikonia: this is what I am trying to accomplish but ubottu seems to think the forward still applies or is it chanserv?
<funkyHat> IdleOne: /mode -b+b *!*@adsl-66-137-224-83.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net$#ubuntu-ops *!*@adsl-66-137-224-83.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net
<IdleOne> funkyHat: see it doesn't remove the forward part
<IdleOne> or it doesn't show it does
<Flannel> IdleOne: that means it's already gone
<IdleOne> ok then
<IdleOne> so he is now banned in #u
<funkyHat> Yeah it's gone
<IdleOne> we can remove the ban from here and see what happens
<IdleOne> he comes back with the same stupid bull and then ikonia can have at him lol
<IdleOne> who wants to unban from here?
<Tm_T> that's enough?
<IdleOne> should be
<IdleOne> thanks
<Gryllida> opnet is spamming at #ubuntu
<Gryllida> ubottu's !ops command is broken
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Gryllida said: ubottu's !ops command is broken
<IdleOne> thank you Gryllida
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> just a test
<Flannel> Eh?
<mneptok> Gryllida: !ops | reason
<Flannel> Oh
<IdleOne> yeah ^^
<IdleOne> Flannel: was just testing
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-20
<bazhang> nice
<jpds> Quite.
<bazhang> <pRoV7x>  hi   bazhang   auto-greeter script
<jpds> bazhang: We could always flood it off.
<bazhang> or leave it to l J l
<LjL> i've had my bitcoins stolen :(
<LjL> because i was silly
<jussi> :(
<bazhang> grand theft bitcoin!
<Pici> I wonder if we should update !grub2 now that 8.04 is the only supported release to not come with it by default.
<ikonia> maybe do it on EOL for 8.04 ?
<ikonia> well, it is eol on the desktop isn't it ?
<LjL> i wonder if i should switch from LILO
<ikonia> lilo is good, I've no problem keeping it
<ikonia> not good for 64bit though
<LjL> well it's only on my server
<ikonia> you're using it on a 64bit box ?
<LjL> no
<ikonia> ah
<bazhang> goliath is the one who did the f-bomb then quit
<Pici> Yes
<ikonia> yes
<Pici> LjL forwared them here.
<ikonia> he appears to have been missed by ljl's forward
<ikonia> ahhh joined without cloak
<ikonia> then cloaked
<bazhang> forewarned is foresomethinged
<ikonia> asked him to join the channel
<ikonia> (in pm)
<Goliath> ikonia: hey
<LjL> Goliath: you were directed here because it's not really acceptable to say "fuck ubuntu" and then leave (or for that matter, to say it without subsequently leaving). #ubuntu has a language policy, and also it's not constructive to just throw an insult and go
<Goliath> i got frustrated
<Goliath> i wont join that channel again
<Goliath> the buntu community sucks
<Goliath> really
<LjL> well what can i say, if you don't want to rejoin then i guess there's little to discuss. i also don't know why you got frustrated, it isn't in the backlog anymore, however while #ubuntu often doesn't answer people's inquiries, there are a lot of people who do try
<Goliath> yeah
<LjL> Goliath: if you say you can avoid such outbursts in the future (either by not rejoining the channel in the first place, or however else) i'm fine with just removing the ban, though
<Goliath> ok
<LjL> Goliath: ban removed
<ikonia> LjL: no, I put a nick on on too
<LjL> i removed both
<ikonia> sorry, only saw one go
<jpds> Hmm.
<Pici> Hi
<C4colo> I'd rather talk about why talking about #ubuntu in #ubuntu is considered off-topic
<C4colo> that's the curiosity of the day
<Pici> You mean talking about why 'mature conversation' is a bit of a misnomer because mature can mean different things in different contexts?
<oCean> C4colo: I think you understand
<C4colo> that one was a joke
<oCean> and so?
<oCean> are you making some point here?
<Pici> C4colo: So which part were you referring to?  I only caught the tail end of the conversation.
<C4colo> I came in asking about a LUKS issue related to upgrading, someone brought up the specific vocabulary I chose to use and thereby started that specific conversational thread
<C4colo> I further expressed my displeasure with that particular rule, however I did remain within the constraints imposed on me by the policies of the channel in order to do so
<oCean> true, but when asked to stop the offtopic talk (C4colo: can you stop the offtopic discussion?) you continued that particular discussion
<C4colo> I did stop the offtopic talk
<Pici> C4colo: I wasn't aware that discussion of channel polcies was required.  As an extreme example, I don't ask the cop why there is a speed limit of 25 on an otherwise busy road.
<C4colo> I have followed every request
<C4colo> I dispute the claim that discussing the policies of a channel are off-topic in that channel
<C4colo> how can discussing #ubuntu in a channel of the same name be considered off-topic?
<oCean> since 'tech support' is the topic, not the channel itself
<C4colo> notice once an alternate venue was proposed I complied with that request
<LjL> C4colo: it can and it is. if anything, *this* is the channel to discuss policies. #ubuntu is about technical support not policies.
<Pici> LjL: (or #ubuntu-irc)
<C4colo> neither was proposed as an alternative
<Pici> C4colo: Thats because usually people listen to the policies and don't continue to ask about them.
<oCean> <oCean> C4colo: the smalltalk goes in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<LjL> i'm reviewing the logs, and it seems to me that you were directed here
<C4colo> ok, be a good citizen, shut up and do what you are told, no discussion
<C4colo> I was told to reclassify my on-topic discussion as off-topic
<LjL> you can discuss, just not in #ubuntu. perhaps you could have been told sooner to come here on in -offtopic or in -irc or something, but you were told eventually
<C4colo> that is different than asking to move a specific discussion to a more apt venue
<Pici> I only mean to express what we're used to seeing.  Sometimes discussion of policies results in them being changed.
<C4colo> I will not take this on-topic discussion to -offtopic, that is an unreasonable request
<LjL> it's unreasonable of you to think you're the one to decide what is considered "ontopic"
<C4colo> I'm using simple logic
<C4colo> if you can't follow simple logic then you surely should not be the one to decide
<LjL> well there is a precise definition, it's not a matter of logic
<LjL> ontopic in #ubuntu means Ubuntu technical support. period. that's not going to change.
<LjL> anything else?
<C4colo> are you serious?
<LjL> dead serious
<C4colo> so simply "your logic is invalid, moving on"
<LjL> yes
<C4colo> "if you just followed the policies then you wouldn't be wrong"
<LjL> it's not that your logic is invalid actually, it's that it's not a matter of logic in the first place
<LjL> it's a definition
<LjL> so moving on, is there a specific policy aside from the one about what is ontopic in #ubuntu that you want to discuss?
<C4colo> as soon as a better venue was provided I complied
<LjL> fine, so now you're in the better venue, which policy would you like to discuss?
<C4colo> the cursing policy
<C4colo> it seems asinine
<IdleOne> common sense does apply in most cases, sometimes a support discussion will go off-topic but it is still relevant. When that off-topic starts to turn into chat and no longer support then it needs to be moved to a more appropriate channel.
<LjL> C4colo: elaborate please
<IdleOne> the no cursing policy will not change either
<C4colo> If you are not old enough to read a "dirty" word then you shouldn't be on IRC
<C4colo> period.
<LjL> disagreed
<LjL> period
<LjL> if you want to put it that way
<C4colo> so you are just imposing unreasonable rules to feel better about yourselves as ops in the #ubuntu channel?
<LjL> you're the one who's saying they're unreasonable, they seem pretty sane to most of us
<IdleOne> again you assume to know what "old enough" is and also that you are in a position to decide if I am old enough to want to se it.
<C4colo> if you are not old enough to see it don't go on IRC please.
<C4colo> because people say dirty words on there
<LjL> not in #ubuntu, not while we're watching
<IdleOne> if you are not old enough to follow our rules then perhaps you need to disconnect from irc
<C4colo> it just happened
<C4colo> I said it
<C4colo> you must not have been watching
<LjL> this discussion isn't being constructive
<C4colo> then don't have it with me
<C4colo> it is IRC
<LjL> maybe you'd like to write to the IRC Council or the Community Council with your perplexities
<C4colo> and you have @ by your name
<LjL> i think i'm done here
<LjL> part if there is nothing else
<C4colo> I was invited here so you can say "YOu are wrong, write a committee or something" and then demand I leave?
<Corey> C4colo: Enough.  You've had the policy explained to you, you've been given an appeals mechanism.
<LjL> if you have nothing more constructive than "kids shouldn't be on irc" to say, then yes
<oCean> !appeal > C4colo
<ubottu> C4colo, please see my private message
<C4colo> all that has happened is that I have been demanded to comply with various requests
<IdleOne> correct
<C4colo> no substantive action has transpired as a result of my compliance
<IdleOne> also correct
<LjL> what action were you expecting?
<C4colo> a discussion
<C4colo> and one that doesn't start twice with "but nothing will change"
<IdleOne> did you think we would say "HE IS RIGHT" and change the rules.?
<LjL> i'd have a discussion, if it weren't one that starts with "your policies are asinine and kids shouldn't be on irc"
<LjL> our policies are mostly ok, and kids can be on irc as a matter of fact, and they are
<LjL> so unless you've got something of more substance, we can end it here
<C4colo> no, but starting the conversation with that is fairly counter-productive and indicative of a non-open discussion
<C4colo> kids shouldn't be on IRC
<C4colo> not without their parent's permission
<charlie-tca> so, as an old man, why should I be subjected to your cussing?
<C4colo> it is #ubuntu's job to parent?
<LjL> #ubuntu being a family friendly channel, yes, in a way it is.
<C4colo> if you don't  want to be exposed to things you may be uncomfortable with, on't go out in public
<IdleOne> C4colo: is that your only argument?
<LjL> C4colo: if you want to be able to say whatever you want, go somewhere where there is no police or ops
<IdleOne> if you don't like it leave?
<LjL> IdleOne: hey
<LjL> IdleOne: it's a good argument
<Pici> (There are channels on freenode like that, but they aren't Ubuntu channels)
<IdleOne> C4colo: if YOU don't like it, leave.
<LjL> i agree with it actually
<C4colo> My real issue is with being bossed around by policy and having that conversation unnecessarily prolonged by ops who are on a power-tip or something
<LjL> ah sorry
<C4colo> I was seriously fine with not cursing once it was pointed out
<C4colo> your channel, your rules, whatever
<LjL> it's true, we're unnecessarily prolonging this here
<LjL> bye, thanks for the feedback :)
<C4colo> but the way it was handled was upsetting
<C4colo> why was everyone prolonging the conversation if they wanted it to go away?
<C4colo> I was only responding after the first joke I made
<C4colo> and yet I was attacked
<Corey> C4colo: Let me see if I can simplify this some.
<Corey> We have a language policy in #ubuntu.  Please abide by it.
<C4colo> for being "off topic" when responding to ops and other participants
<Corey> Was there anything else?
<C4colo> (please indicate one instance of me not abiding by your language policy once I was reminded of it)
<C4colo> and yes, what I just said above
<LjL> C4colo: uhm, if your request here is to be unbanned, you can probably be unbanned, as long as you agree to follow the language policy whether or not you agree with it in principle
<C4colo> I was attacked for being off-topic when the ops and other users in the channel were the ones prolonging the conversation
<C4colo> I didn't know I was banned, I haven't done anything ban-worthy, so whatever
<Pici> C4colo: I thought *you* wanted to continue the conversation, thats why I asked you here.  My mistake apparently.
<Pici> It was a mute.
<C4colo> that's fun too
<C4colo> but, seriously, I was just joking around about a policy that seems excessive and probably unenforcible
<C4colo> it was in response to a comment made in the channel too
<LjL> C4colo: ok, understood
<LjL> C4colo: do you want your mute removed and agree to follow the policies?
<C4colo> I have done nothing mute-worthy
<LjL> C4colo: do you want your mute removed and agree to follow the policies?
<C4colo> if you choose to remove it that is your choice
<C4colo> I don't care really
<LjL> ok, in that case, see you around
<C4colo> I don't see the policy where you are required to abuse people coming here for help
<C4colo> did I miss that one?
<IdleOne> C4colo: I don't see any abuse towards you from anyone
<IdleOne> ah, there it is
<Corey> aurorax was just doing that in ##linux.
<LjL> Corey: yeah, that's why i opped up
<Corey> LjL: Yeah, it just became a network problem.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-21
<Pici> rww: tazer has already gotten kicked once today in -ot
<rww> Pici: thanks
<IdleOne> without getting the hint
<Pici> And a search of BT reveals that he has a bit of a history.
<Pici> Well, he was quiet for a while
<Pici> And then he was annoying, but not o4o.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1428 users, 0 overflows, 1428 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1430 users, 3 overflows, 1433 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1428 users, 3 overflows, 1431 limit))
<rww> yay ninja network instability
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, Graf_Westerholt said: ubottu is not fully right. Gimp is for Windows and Mac also. :)
<bazhang> PM'd gulzar to let him know chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> damnit, if I'd been paying attention he would have been /removed for that
<bazhang> next time I'll +q
<rww> not if I get there first :(
<Tm_T> morning all
<sug> where is menu.lst ?
<IdleOne> jungli this is not a support channel.
<IdleOne> please part.
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> <Goliath> thats why i use arch
<Pici> ught
<bazhang> </troll>
<ikonia> can't be bothered with him and this approach all the time
<ikonia> bazhang: he's currently using ubuntu
<ikonia> he was making the statment if he wants to compile - that's the reason he uses arch
<bazhang> ikonia, so he says
<ikonia> I have no reason to doubt he is showing information to suggest he's running ubuntu
<bazhang> he's trying to create an issue. see his previous behavior
<ikonia> yes, it won't last long I assure you
 * mneptok 1 | Goliath 0
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> omega is joining and quitting in a large number of channel
<mneptok> the vanity hostmask is something straight out of a 1998 EFnet troll.
<ikonia> golath is ranting in ##linux now
<ikonia> sorry, #archlinux
<bazhang> hah, was going to say I had huuuge lag if that was the case
<Pici> oh, I'm not going there.
<ikonia> it's cleaned up a lot, some good guys/discussions in there
<bazhang> IdleOne, only 20 more channels to go!
<bazhang> ie sending omega to fix his connection
<IdleOne> I'll worry bout the ones I op in :)
<bazhang> he knows that channel.
<bazhang> he was asking how to remove an extremely tight screw
<Pici> Some people don't know how to read bot messages
<bazhang> for a hdd that would run ubuntu
<Pici> I don't understand it myself.
<bazhang> why is sudokill asking for support in #ubuntu ?
<Pici> why not?
<bazhang> <sudokill> n oits a data drive, i dont even use ubuntu. i just want ext4 for the data
<Pici> Oh
<Pici> fyi
<Pici> !ff5
<ubottu> Firefox 5 packages for Natty/11.04 are currently building, it should be available as an update soon.
<Pici> I'm getting some more info for other releases, will update the factoid accordingly.
<Pici> !fx5 is <alias> ff5
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> !no ff5 is <reply> Firefox 5 packages are currently building!  The new version will be available as a security update in Natty/11.04.  If you'd like Fx5 in earlier releases, you will need to use the following !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<ikonia> bazhang: fyi: I'm not interested in helping him as every time I advise him on what to do / not to do he does the exact opposite and comes back asking for help
<bazhang> ikonia, yeah, I was there for the whole ordeal
<ikonia> ah
<ubottu> In ubottu, RoyK said: Bacula is a backup system for Ubuntu - see https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/bacula.html or http://bacula.org/ for more info
<bazhang> ugh [snake] again with the piracy
<Pici> Well, at least someone else pointed out the piracy thing
<ikonia> Pici: looks like your ff5 factoid is getting used a lot already
<Pici> ikonia: I'm surprised its taken this long for people to start asking about it actually.
<knome> Pici, when's firefox 6 out?
<oCean> haha
<knome> !ff6
<oCean> I need it ^
<knome> i need ff7 to be honest, but could ubuntu PLEASE even ship ff6???!
<Pici> No one ever asks about needing newer versions of chrom(ium)
<knome> Pici, well now that you say it, i need chromium 20
<knome> :)
<genii-around> knome: The daily build firefox's user agent says version 7.0a1
<Pici> eek
<ikonia> the future
<mneptok> bought a motorcycle today. watched a salesman spend 45m putting together a US$45K quote for multiple ATVs. the customer responded, "you aren't working with me," and walked out. total waste of the person's time. i told them to apply to be on the -ops team, a cite their experience.
<LjL> heh
<genii-around> knome: http://imagebin.org/159395
<knome> genii-around, did i say 7? i meant 17 ;)
<genii-around> Hm
<knome> genii-around, what a good waste of time, the site
<mneptok> i just want knome 2.0. the bugs in this release are getting annoying.
<mneptok> O:)
<knome> mneptok, i know, i know! but even the 1.x is in the alpha's!
<genii-around> Work over! Laters
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-22
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, vadrao said: ubottu: There is no Natty guide in that link.. and using apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop does not solve my problem..
<genii-around> Hm, "IRCAnswersBot" in #k ... aren't all bots supposed to be vetted?
<Pici> thats a vetted bot
<Pici> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<genii-around> Pici: OK, cool
<Pici> genii-around: see the bottom of the page of the last link there
<bazhang> random gulzar questions
<bazhang> wants to purge all MONO and now has 25MB php file
<rww> bazhang: I will hit them with my logical reasoning stick. Undoubtedly this will be effective.
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> he was doing something similar the other day
<bazhang> he really pushing the limits
<bazhang> +'s
<bazhang> so now he'll start in #u with the mono again
<Pici> !ff5
<ubottu> Firefox 5 is available in Natty/11.04 as a security update. If you would like to install it in an earlier release, you will need to use the following !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<Tm_T> I'm a bit confused how it is labeled as a security update, is 4-series now unmaintained?
<Pici> Maybe I should just change that to 'an automatic' update to lessen the confusion.
<Tm_T> that would work
<charlie-tca> yeah, firefox no longer issues updates to the series. firefox4 is updated by firefox5, as I understand it now
<Pici> !ff5 s/a security/an automatic/
<ubottu> Pici: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !ff5 =~ s/a security/an automatic/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Tm_T> charlie-tca: hmmm, is this possibly documented somewhere?
<charlie-tca> on mozilla, maybe
<charlie-tca> let me try to find it. They no longer issue updates the same way. instead of 4.?? update, it will be 5.
<Pici> My windows install of 4 got upgraded to 5 by the internal updater.
<Tm_T> yup, I undestand this is happening, but some documentation would be nice. I'm sure there's plenty of users beside me who are also bit buzzled of this
<charlie-tca> Tm_T: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2011-April/012541.html
<charlie-tca> is the easiest explanation for me
<Tm_T> thanks (:
<charlie-tca> It still took me this long to figure out what they were really doing :(
<Tm_T> I hate trying to search release notes or other useful information from mozilla.com these days
<bazhang> alienmindtrick is using the gnome3 ppa
<genii-around> Hehe, cheeky ubottu PMs!
<charlie-tca> Tm_T: http://news.slashdot.org/story/11/06/22/172229/No-Additional-Firefox-4-Security-Updates
<Pici> oCean: ?
<oCean> yeah, nvm. Seem to have quite a lag
<Pici> That went better than expected with tortib.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-23
<bazhang> chroot to a second ubuntu install to upgrade system?
<Corey> I could do without rinkukokiri's running commentary.
<bazhang> ah, the "unity sucks" editorializing, yeah.
<Madpilot> I still thing we should found #ubuntu-yes-we-know-you-hate-unity and ban-forward complainers to there
<bazhang> heh
<highvoltage> people have the right to complain.
<highvoltage> (provided they're not abusive and they do nice things like file bugs or even try to fix them)
<bazhang> disagree
<bazhang> tons of editorializing has nothing to do with support
<bazhang> and the sheer volume of "I hate unity, it suxorz!!!!1" is overwhelming at times
<highvoltage> ouch, I didn't realise it's that bad
<bazhang> #ubuntu is certainly not the place
<Corey> Quite.  Even the sniping in passing gets old.
<Corey> It's like if I suffixed something insulting every time I mentioned bazhang's name, may he fall down the stairs.
<bazhang> clunk clunk clunk ouch!  HEY!!
<Corey> Whatever beef I have with him can likely be addressed in other places than a primary support forum.
<IdleOne> You have a beef with bazhang ?
<Corey> IdleOne: For illustrative purposes only. :-)
<bazhang> IdleOne, imminent kline coming!!11
<IdleOne> I think you should punch bazhang in the face, for illustrative purposes only
 * IdleOne gets popcorn
<Corey> Now bazhang starts flooding #freenode, just because nobody would ever believe I wasn't the one who klined him. :-)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (onw04r appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<bazhang> <thegoodcushion> jehujake: as the packages pass through the Chinese servers, they get the Chinese spyware added to them and there is padding to make sure the checksum is the same, so don't worry about a thing
<bazhang> dont think thats funny at all
<Madpilot> I'd say it's not funny in #ubuntu; outside #u I think it's hilarious.
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> and that user normally stirs up issues in -ot as well
<IdleOne> wasn't gulzar the one with the mono nonsense yesterday?
<bazhang> and the first thing he said when he joined the previous day was : WHERE R DA GURLZ!!111"
<Madpilot> classy.
<bazhang> IdleOne, yep, he was ranting extensively on the evil of MONO in #ubuntu and -ot
<Madpilot> that's a bit of a blast from the past. I haven't heard a good Mono-rant in months if not a year or more...
<IdleOne> it wasn't any good
<Madpilot> I should have put good in quotes :)
<bazhang> before that was how to remove really tiny screws from his hdd, which was ontopic according to him...
<bazhang> because he was going to install ubuntu on it
<bazhang> got him in PM now
<IdleOne> waste of time imo
<Madpilot> sounds like a waste of electrons and time, ya
<bazhang> <gulzar> go to hell   <-- first response in PM
<bazhang> if it were not for the IP range, I'd say it was Jungli. same type of trollstyle
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (intok appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Flannel> LjL: ^^ is a false positive
<IdleOne> bazhang: gulzar in #freenode trying to figure how to /ignore you. I assume.
<bazhang> perhaps change the +q to a straight ban then? he has been told how to rectify this if he so chooses
<IdleOne> fine by me.
<bazhang> he has had zero on topic support issues from what I have seen.
<IdleOne> Wondering if he is just ignorant about irc or if he is trolling
<bazhang> he is asking talking about debian/mint in PM, and then arch in -ot
<IdleOne> ok so he is trolling
<bazhang> two different IPs these last two days
<bazhang> interesting day, to say the least
<Corey> bazhang: Indeed.
<Tm_T> Linux4UnMe: hi, how can we help?
<Tm_T> IdleOne: is he known?
<IdleOne> 41119 in BT
<Tm_T> thanks
<ubottu> In ubottu, asdjaputra said: dpkg is better
<ikonia> hello Linux4UnMe
<Linux4UnMe> whats with the name ubuntu ops.... is this the same channel as it use to be? lol
<ikonia> Linux4UnMe: this channel is the home of the ubuntu operator team for discussing issues within the ubuntu hcannel name space
<Linux4UnMe> the normal ubuntu channel gone?
<Linux4UnMe> i get this channel when I join #ubuntu
<Linux4UnMe> oh
<Linux4UnMe> nevermind
<ikonia> Linux4UnMe: ahh no, one moment please I may be able to help you
<ikonia> Linux4UnMe: I think you've been forwarded to this channel, give me 1 minute to check
<Linux4UnMe> says i'm banned for some reason. lol ohwell
<Linux4UnMe> it forwards me here instead
<ikonia> Linux4UnMe: 2 minutes
<ikonia> just getting the details
<Linux4UnMe> not too worried.... probly got banned for doin somethin stupid. hah
<ikonia> I'll find out for you in....
<ikonia> fine then, I'll just change it to a ban
<knome> i'm not sure if the nick 'dirtycookie
<knome> ' is fine or not.
<ikonia> I don't see a problem personally
<knome> yeah, the behaviour seems to be okay
<bazhang> gulzar ban evading, quelle surprise
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> I didn't know he was banned
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> whoa I missed the monitor channel with his *4* kicks
<bazhang> he PM'd me to inform he was evading
 * jussi prods at ikonia (PM)
<gulzar> You are banned from #ubuntu. This power is with a normal user or an administrator.?
<jussi> gulzar: 1 moment, Ill have a look why
<jussi> @banlog gulzar
<ubottu> #ubuntu: 2011-06-23T11:45:08 <gulzar> PythonSnake:teetasse:asdjaputra: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu: 2011-06-23T11:45:41 <gulzar> ikonia: but to disscuss abt python.......it will be gud
<ubottu> #ubuntu: 2011-06-23T11:46:20 <gulzar> gry : nice
<ubottu> #ubuntu: 2011-06-23T11:49:05 <gulzar> error: unable to determine major/minor no. of root device '/dev/disk/by-uuid...........Yo are being dropped to recovery shell. Type exit to try & continue booting. /bin/sh:can't access tty; job control turned off. [ramfs]#
<ubottu> --
<jussi> hrm.
<gulzar> jussi: means?
<jussi> gulzar: just a moment
<jussi> gulzar: you seem to have a long history of bans in #ubuntu
<gulzar> jussi: the problem was a fight with bazhang and a question about if there is any female user. That's it. I even said sorry to him and not to do such things but he is not listening.
<jussi> bazhang: are you still about?=
<gulzar> jussi: he is the only one to ban. I accept my mistake. But he is not listening
<jussi> gulzar: it seems you have evaded the ban several times?
<gulzar> jussi: sorry . I am new user and don't now much. I just closed the windows and typed /join #ubuntu
<gulzar> jussi: if it is a mistake then I am SORRY!
<jussi> gulzar: At the moment, Im not willing to un ban you. you need to wait until bazhang has had time to comment on this, as the full situation is not apparent to me currently.
<gulzar> jussi: i even spoke to bazhang personally. And said sorry but he banned me permanently.
<gulzar> jussi: OK
<jussi> gulzar: I suggest you come back tomorrow, a bit earlier when bazhang is likely to be around
<gulzar> jussi: one thing. who choose the operators?
<jussi> gulzar: the Ubuntu IRC Council does
<gulzar> jussi: Ok
<gulzar> jussi:Thank You!
<jussi> gulzar: yw
<bazhang> just having dinner
<topyli> nokia marketing lesson: elop says the n9 will be the last meego phone, no matter how well it sells
<topyli> whenever you want to learn PR or marketing, take a good look at nokia and to something, *anything* else
<topyli> s/to/do/
<popey> oh dear topyli
<topyli> popey: what did i do?
<popey> "there’s no return to MeeGo, even if N9 would be a success"
<popey> ☹
<topyli> oh yeah
<topyli> how utterly stupid
<topyli> looks like i'm in the wrong channel again though :)
<topyli> yeah he's basically making sure that the n9 won't sell at all
<jussi> topyli: bah. thats not what they have been saying prior to this :(
<jussi> :(
<tsimpson> the deal with MS makes MeeGo a no-go
<mneptok> MeeGone
<chaddy> hi all, I'm banned from #ubuntu-offtopic and I have no idea why?
<Corey> Checking.
<Corey> 12:03:40 -!- Irssi: There does not appear to be anything preventing chaddy from joining/talking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Corey> Try again?
<chaddy> ok, cheers
<Corey> chaddy: Let me know if you still can't.
<chaddy> 20:03 -!- Cannot join to channel #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned)
<chaddy> could be that I'm connecting from shellmix.com?
<Corey> Okay, let me check something.
<Corey> You've found a script bug, so there's that. :-)
<Corey> Ah, your IP is banned.  The script can't peer through your cloak.
<Corey> Let me fire up the bantracker and see what gives.
<chaddy> ok
<Corey> chaddy: You're connecting from a shellhost?
<chaddy> yes
<Corey> Looks like abuse was received a couple of weeks ago from it...
<chaddy> shellmix.com, thought as much
<Corey> I can pull the ban for you.
<Corey> Just be aware that this kind of thing unfortuantely happens from shared IP space. :-/
<chaddy> thank you very much
<chaddy> will do
<Corey> chaddy: You should be set.
<chaddy> still saying I'm banned
<Corey> Interesting.
<Corey> Let me dig further. :-)
<Corey> chaddy: One more time? :-)
<chaddy> in like Flynn
<chaddy> thanks muchly ;)
<Corey> No worries!
<maco> ubottu: help mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<Pici> I think something stronger than a mark is neeeded imo.
<maco> well it seems a bit late now to kick
<Pici> Interesting.
<Pici> (bunch of k-lines)
<Corey> Pici: Sorted.
<Pici> Corey: darn ;)
<LjL> shame, i thought maybe bloublou was k-lined for real
<Corey> Wasn't him. :-)
<Juest> hey why i am still banned damn
<oCean> Hi Juest
<oCean> I think you've discussed the issues extensively with ikonia last time, remember?
<Juest> well yes
<Juest> too bad is still not addressed
<oCean> no, wait now
<oCean> it was agreed that your ban could be removed, and your behaviour would be monitored closely
<Juest> stiil not
<Juest> again ban
<Juest> it came back easily
<oCean> not 'easily'
<oCean> immediately after the ban removal you broke all the terms you agreed to
<Juest> :(
<oCean> I really don't think there is any intention in getting this resolved
<oCean> Juest: so if there is nothing else you need from us now, you can part this channel
<Juest> why not?
<Juest> GRRRR
<Corey> Juest: Because you can't seem to stay out of trouble.
<Juest> well,
<Juest> duh
<Corey> Juest: And frankly, we've spent enough time dealing with you on this issue.
<Juest> :(
<Juest> buaaah
<Juest> i need #ubunti
<Juest> i need #ubuntu*
<Corey> Juest: You should have thought of that before trolling it.
<Corey> Please /part.
<Juest> GRRRRRRR
<Juest> I AM MAD
<Juest> really grrrr
<hypatia> :/
<mneptok> i always make it a habit to punch my plumber in the face while they work. car mechanics, too. it's fun to start fires in the repair shop while they work on your car.
<Corey> mneptok: You don't want to know what I do to my doctor while he's examining me.
<hypatia> o_0
<mneptok> Corey: with MDs, i just throw whatever money i have in the air as a gesture of understanding
<mneptok> heh. Corey messes with his doctor only to find later a metal ID tag has been pierced through his ear.
<mneptok> "Why am I banned?"
<bazhang> dinkdink posted a lmgtfy to rick astley. should be a permaban
<Corey> bazhang: I'd boot.
<bazhang> Corey, already far in the scroll window and oCean and I already warned him not to
<IdleOne> bazhang: note Dink and dinkdink
<bazhang> IdleOne, one is cloaked, one is not; any connection other than the "dink" part?
<IdleOne> only connection I see but just in case
<IdleOne> to bad we are not allowed to ask staff to look threw cloaks for us
<IdleOne> I've tried :/
<kloeri> that's backwards
<kloeri> you're allowed to ask but staff isn't allowed to break privacy
<mneptok>  /m IdleOne hv hack scrpt u can c thrgh cloaks lol dcc? rofl.
<mneptok> mv mnepolo.png freehack.pl
<IdleOne> kloeri: yeah that
<bazhang> delete that picture! quick!
<IdleOne> mneptok: u haz, u shd snd
<mneptok> trd u fr sum vwls
<Corey> IdleOne: What's the question?
<IdleOne> Corey: hypothetically if I ask what the ip behind @member/pici is
<IdleOne> you will tell me ?
<Pici> I will
<Corey> IdleOne: No, but if there's a question of ban evading via cloak I could definitely take a gander.
<IdleOne> Corey: that is good to know.
<Corey> IdleOne: I also run a script that tells me what other nicks have been seen from a particular host.
<Corey> Uses no staffer powers, but is insanely useful for such things.
<Corey> That stuff, I can tell you.
<IdleOne> yeah, I have that script also when I run irssi
<IdleOne> it is a nifty script, also the bansearch script is nice
<Corey> IdleOne: I want to get a bansearch-pro working that uses staffer powers.
<IdleOne> surprised it doesn't already
<IdleOne> unless the author is keeping it for himself
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-24
<Corey> Ten minute tempquiet there.
<Corey> 16:06:11 [freenode] [securityxxxpert(~securityx@unaffiliated/securityxxxpert )] That's a dick move btw
<Corey> Lovely chap.
<Corey> For clarity: That was his PM to me.
<debugger> nigga what the fuck is in there
<debugger> what the hell is ahppening
<IdleOne> debugger: please don't swear
<godfoot> hey
<godfoot> i need help
<LjL> godfoot: you're clueless enough to spam #ubuntu but clueful enough to know about this channel?
<godfoot> oh silly me
<godfoot> damnable proxy
<godfoot> my sphincter does hurt tho
<LjL> godfoot: please, spare me the trouble
<LjL> i'll get RSI this way
<godfoot> sorry
<godfoot> still, wat should i do about my ass ring?
<bazhang> he blocked the bot because he got scared?
<IdleOne> probably hasn't figured out how to disable focus window on msg
<Tycho> hello
<Tycho> anyone in here
<Tycho> can u c what im tiping?
<LjL> yes
<LjL> hello
<Tycho> hi
<Tycho> how r u
<LjL> i'm fine, thanks. do you need any help not related with your back, but instead related with #ubuntu* operations?
<Tycho> yes
<Tycho> crysis 2 runs like shit on it
<Tycho> how do i make it better
<LjL> Tycho: operation of the channel, that is. we can't help you with actual ubuntu support here.
<DirectBoldFearle> why?
<LjL> DirectBoldFearle: why what?
<DirectBoldFearle> isnt this the Help and Support channel?
<LjL> no, that's #ubuntu, this is #ubuntu-ops
<DirectBoldFearle> well no one cares about this channel anyway
<DirectBoldFearle> so you may just help us
<LjL> no, sorry
<DirectBoldFearle> are you scared?
<DirectBoldFearle> cmon big boy!
<Tycho> why cant u help me
<Tycho> do i have to miseries
<DirectBoldFearle> yeah
<DirectBoldFearle> NIGGA FUQ DIS SHIT YALL NOT HELPIN A GODDAMN THING WTF
<Tycho> NO STOP
<LjL> feh
<Tycho> stop thats mean
<bazhang> heh
<LjL> Tycho: ok, so can we discuss this or you're too hurt by your friend's disappearance?
<Tycho> hes not my friend
<Tycho> he was saying mean things
<Tycho> so i dont like
<LjL> hm
<LjL> Tycho: so, would you like to go back to #ubuntu and obtain support?
<LjL> i'll take that as a no
<elky>  Seems not.
<LjL> Douchebag: but seriously, would you have the decency of not trolling while i haven't setup my banning aliases?
<LjL> i keep making wrong bans and do a meager show
<LjL> be considerate of me
<iso]> no
<iso]> i want sapport
<bazhang> askubuntu.com
<LjL> iso]: you should have thought about that earlier, before spamming and trolling. now come back in a day if you still need support tomorrow. see you later
<iso]> FUCK YOU
<iso]> COCKSUCKER
<popey> delightful.
<bazhang> I liked the ban on *!*
<LjL> sorry people, i've had a bad day and needed a bit of fun! next time i won't drag it on so much, promise :P
<IdleOne> lol @ anon-mirc
<bazhang> #ubuntu is like twitter or something today
<bazhang> <Meshezabeel> the #ubunto channel is by invite only so I had to come here
<bazhang> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<bazhang> that link to #ubuntu-cn does not work
<IdleOne> !no cn is <reply> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> good?
<bazhang> yep sorry. couple of -cn users want to speak chinese only in #ubuntu
<bazhang> FB1 acting weird
<elky> With only looking at the nickname and not the behaviour, I fail to muster even a little bit of surprise.
<bazhang> sorry Floodbot 1
<elky> ah
<elky> Even then, still not entirely surprised :P
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> thephantom is taunting staff now? that does not seem wise
<topyli> n4cht also told me in pm he "might evade" accidentally because he has so many different machines
<bazhang> didnt know he was banned. must have been those 3hrs of sleep time
<topyli> told him it's not a very good excuse and once he comes here and agrees to rules he's okay. it's easier :)
<bazhang> heh yeah
<topyli> so if he does, feel free to remove the ban
<bazhang> in -ot? :0
<topyli> yes
<IdleOne> feel free to add us to access list in -ot
<bazhang> IdleOne, ^
<IdleOne> :)
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> ldunn, ^
<topyli> oh yes, you can't
<topyli> ldunn can
<topyli> or he can wait
<topyli> but anybody can remove the ban, the guy is alright
<bazhang> yep
<topyli> oh. actually i seem to just have removed him
<topyli> oh there is a ban *!*@wretched.ws
<topyli> wow that is wide
<bazhang> modem just need to be plugged in
<bazhang> err +s
<bazhang> but he knew that
<bazhang> and he PM's me!
<IdleOne> power of suggestion
<IdleOne> :P
<bazhang> hehe
<IdleOne> I willed it
<IdleOne> heh
<bazhang> he claims Opera gives him adsl speeds on dialup
<IdleOne> well that is good. why ask in #ubuntu if it has nothing to with ubuntu
<LetsGo67> Hello everyone!  When will my ban be lifted?
<bazhang> LetsGo67, you know why you were banned?
<LetsGo67> bazhang: For using Santa dial-up modems?
<bazhang> LetsGo67, no...
<LetsGo67> Well that is what comes with my laptop.
<LetsGo67> *test*
<bazhang> LetsGo67, I asked you to join here to resolve this, if you do not wish to give a serious answer, then no need to continue, honestly.
 * LetsGo67 checks and sees that it says Santa where the phone line is supposed to be plugged.
<LetsGo67> Was i rude?
<bazhang> LetsGo67, you were asked repeatedly to stop being offtopic, and continued after repeated warnings
<LetsGo67> bazhang: But i stopped when i brought up the Santa modem.
<bazhang> LetsGo67, you have been around the ubuntu channels a long while, and clearly know the rules.
<bazhang> LetsGo67, you were removed at that point.
<bazhang> so yes, in effect , you stopped.
<LetsGo67> bazhang: Well, i say, i was removed after my Santa comments.
<bazhang> LetsGo67, getting adsl speeds on a dial-up modem is hardly an #ubuntu issue.
<LetsGo67> The Santa comments were regarding normal speeds.  Compression (such as Opera Turbo) can help ease this, and that wasn't much of an issue to me.
<LetsGo67> And for some reason, installing dial-up drivers led to the sound not working.
<bazhang> LetsGo67, okay, well then you have no idea why you were banned
<LetsGo67> bazhang: i say it was too much, too fast.
<bazhang> not sure what that means
<bazhang> LetsGo67, if there is no way forward, then this will not be resolved today.
<LetsGo67> bazhang: What i am trying to say is that the compression issue was quickly dropped.  The Santa issue was brought up instead.
<bazhang> LetsGo67, I'll ask a final time: do you know why you were banned in #ubuntu ?
<LetsGo67> bazhang: Presumably for some non-Santa-modem comments.
<bazhang> LetsGo67, seems you are not clear then.
<LetsGo67> bazhang: e.g: compression.
<bazhang> LetsGo67, what about it
<LetsGo67> bazhang: you didn't seem to think that the comment was on-topic, and you suggested that Opera Turbo was the only route to compressed Internet.
<bazhang> LetsGo67, I never mentioned opera
<LetsGo67> bazhang: or alternativs.
<LetsGo67> *tives
<bazhang> LetsGo67, I said nothing of the sort, and that really has nothing to do with getting your ban lifted.
<LetsGo67> The thing is, my questions were sort of not answered, and maybe i should have tried another time.
<bazhang> LetsGo67, its simple really: #ubuntu is for ubuntu tech support, and if you are asked to not be offtopic there, then thats a good time to not be offtopic
<bazhang> LetsGo67, I dont know how to be any clearer on that point.
<LetsGo67> Yes, i understand.  Dial-up, and to a lesser extent acceleration, are still on topic.
<LetsGo67> Hollaback?
<LetsGo67> Is anybody here?
<bazhang> LetsGo67, acceleration is a hardware issue
<bazhang> more bandwidth really
<LetsGo67> bazhang: Fair enough.
<bazhang> LetsGo67, so in future, if asked to stay on topic, you will do so?
<LetsGo67> Mmhmm.
<LetsGo67> Yes.
<bazhang> pardon?
<bazhang> okay hang on
<LetsGo67> Is everything all right?
<LetsGo67> Latency?
<bazhang> LetsGo67, try to join now please
<bazhang> okay you're in.
<LetsGo67> :D
<LetsGo67> With some latency.  Leaving soon though.
<bazhang> LetsGo67, could you please part this channel as the issue is resolved, thanks.
<bazhang> n4cht, hi
<n4cht> allo.  just dropping in to apologize for my off-color joke.  i should've known better.  that's not #u-ot
<bazhang> topyli, ldunn around? ^
<n4cht> err.. #u-ot-appropriate.
<n4cht> stupid fingers.
<bazhang> n4cht, yep, just waiting for an -ot operator to resolve, hang on a second if you will
<n4cht> if you guys think the ban should stay, i wouldn't take it the slightest bit personally.  :)
<Flannel> What's up?
 * Flannel waits for ubottu.
<bazhang> <topyli> told him it's not a very good excuse and once he comes here and agrees to rules he's okay. it's easier :)
<bazhang> Flannel, in re: n4cht ^
<n4cht> bazhang: i'm in no rush.  i should darn well know better.  i've been in and out of -ot for about 3 years, and i've only ever been kicked maybe twice, and banned only this one time.
<Flannel> n4cht: So, you know better, and all that good stuff?
<bazhang> n4cht, heh. I'm in a rush to have lunch though
<n4cht> Flannel: indeed i do.
<Flannel> Ah.  I see it now.
 * Flannel had to wait for ubottu, and then wait again!
<Flannel> n4cht: Sounds good.
<Flannel> n4cht: Ban should be removed, please join and talk, to verify.
<n4cht> i'm guessing that was what topyli said in response to me sending him a query with a head's up that some of my clients that connect through other hosts auto-joint -ot and i would try to catch them all and disable auto-join.  just didn't want him to think i was trying to ban-evade if i missed one.
<bazhang> yeppers
<n4cht> okay.  thanks a bunch, folks.  again.. quite sorry.  i should have realized that it was a joke not -ot-appropriate.
 * n4cht waves and wanders out.
<gulzar> I was banned at #ubuntu. Is my ban lifted.
<bazhang> gulzar, no. you are ban evading yet again I see.
<bazhang> gulzar, /part #ubuntu so we can discuss this here.
<gulzar> bazhang: for what? I have not even asked any question.
<gulzar> ok
<gulzar> I accept what you said.
<gulzar> But now what? I accept my mistake and want to MAKE it ......
<bazhang> you're still in #ubuntu
<gulzar> closed
<gulzar> now I am not.....
<bazhang> gulzar, resetting your IP to get around bans is not how to resolve them
<gulzar> sorry, its default setting and I don't know about it
<bazhang> gulzar, do you know why you were quieted and then banned in #ubuntu in the first place?
<gulzar> umm for asking unrelated quesions?
<bazhang> correct
<gulzar> but now i want to correct that mistake...
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat. #ubuntu for ubuntu tech support. clear?
<gulzar> Yup!
<bazhang> hardware etc are not in #ubuntu
<bazhang> even if "I am going to use it for ubuntu"
<gulzar> accepted
<bazhang> gulzar, so in future , if asked to stay on topic please do so, okay?
<gulzar> Ok
<bazhang> just a moment.
<gulzar> :)
<bazhang> gulzar, please rejoin now.
<gulzar> Thank You!
<gulzar> but yes one question I have- how to change / partition... I mean how to copy OS files from one partition to another
<bazhang> thats for #ubuntu please gulzar
<gulzar> ok
<gulzar> :)
<Fisherman> im not connecting from proxy or open proxy
<Fisherman> :/
<IdleOne> Fisherman: try joining #ubuntu now please
<Fishers> IdleOne?
<IdleOne> hi
<Fishers> hello
<IdleOne> ok, so what is happening when you try to join #ubuntu?
<Fishers> i closes the chan an forwards me to #ubuntu-proxys
<Fishers> i closes the chan an forwards me to #ubuntu-proxys_users
<Fishers> -
<Flannel> #ubuntu-proxy-users, yes.
<IdleOne> hmm, can you please try joining #ubuntu
<Fishers> im on comcastm thats no proxy
<Fishers> banned
<IdleOne> gimme a minute
<Fishers> all have to call comcast customer service an tell them their a proxy. hehehe
<IdleOne> I'm sure they will enjoy that lol
<Fishers> >:)_
<IdleOne> Fishers: Please try joining again
<Fishers> ty IdleOne
<IdleOne> welcome. not sure why you got banned.
<Fishers> oh well >:)
<IdleOne> sorry for the inconvenience
<Fishers> dont mind at all
<Fishers> >:)
<IdleOne> you can hang up on comcast now, they will have you on hold forever
<IdleOne> have a good night.
<Fishers> hahah, i want my $30.00 credit
<Fishers> ok ty IdleOne
<IdleOne> LjL: can you check to see why *!*@c-66-41-251-190.hsd1.mn.comcast.net$#ubuntu-proxy-users was set BT 41222. Thanks.
<bazhang> citrix is hardware correct?
<oCean> bazhang: no it is software
<bazhang> oCean, any idea what ubuntu4hp is?
<oCean> he spoke about that before.. It must be some hp-specific repository, it is hosted somewhere @hp.com
<oCean> citrix is for client/server connections, e.g. using thin clients and connecting to full desktops or applications etc. Somewhat comparable to nomachine I think
<bazhang> dont see how hp software is our issue
<topyli> whatisthecitrix.com
<ikonia> Cycovince: hi thanks for joining
<Cycovince> Hi :)
<ikonia> szal: do you need something from this channel ?
<szal> ikonia: I wanna hear that explanation too :)
<ikonia> Cycovince: easier to explain/discuss in here than take the other channel off topic
<Cycovince> Alright, no problem
<ikonia> fair enough, Ubuntu's channels has a policy of family friendly content, no bad language, respect for users etc etc, the other channel is the complete opposite, so suggesting it to ubuntu users who may expect the same guidelines and rules is not something we do
<ikonia> that doesn't mean the other channel is wrong in any way shape or form, but not something the official #ubuntu channels recommend
<Cycovince> haha, I just jointed that channel: they're talking about youtube videos and interracial things
<Cycovince> haha
<ikonia> Cycovince: you get the idea of why it's not really something the official ubuntu support channels suggest to other users
<ikonia> Cycovince: szal does that answer your questions ?
<Cycovince> When you talk about "official" channel, you mean officially related to Canonical and the ubuntu dev team ?
<szal> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Cycovince: both, they are official sanctioned channels by the ubuntu project
<Cycovince> Alright
<ikonia> excellent
<Cycovince> thanks for answering
<ikonia> not at all
<Cycovince> Oh
<Cycovince> one more thing ;)
<ikonia> yes ?
<Cycovince> Tell Niko to mellow out a little ;)
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> if you don't need anything more, this channel has a noidle policy, and you're welcome back if you have any more issues
<Cycovince> Nope, tahnk you for your time
<ikonia> welcome
<bazhang> an ntfs home? is that really okay? re: ohir's suggestion
<ikonia> I think that was wording problems
<bazhang> he said a 100mb temp home and ntfs /home
<elky> eww what
<jpds> temphome wut?
<Pici> I don't have the time to argue with ohir.
<bazhang> <ohir> PythonSnake: [phys #1 100GB ntfs windows][phys #2 190GB ntfs home][phys #3 extended ubuntu]->[#5 swap; #6 100MB temphome; #7 / ]
<bazhang> maybe a shared partition of ntfs, but ntfs /home ?
<ikonia> not for me
<bazhang> ie data partition if dual booting
<bazhang> oy thats insane
<jpds> Oy.
<Pici> aye
<bazhang> he's not getting a clue
<bazhang> cleaned up the bans and quiets from floodbot that were more than a week old (some quite a bit longer)
<bazhang> err various floodbots
<bazhang> and the one left over from cdbs
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (nerpwn appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<bazhang> set more +r ?
<tsimpson> looks like it was an isolated incident
 * tsimpson touches wood for luck
<bazhang> vb dll in linux?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1514 users, 3 overflows, 1517 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (wotwj appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<jpds> mneptok: He's in -ru.
<mneptok> jpds: pazjuhlstah
<jpds> mneptok: what?
 * mneptok always gets the Latinization of that word wrong
<mneptok> jpds: oh, was he in there before i said anything>
<mneptok> ?
<jpds> mneptok: No.
<mneptok> hope he gets help
<Pici> .
<Flannel> ,
<nixternal> ;
<mneptok> .--. .-.. . .- ... .   ... - --- .--.   - .... .- -
<persia>   
<mneptok> persia: was that a koan?
<persia> `I always remember spring-time in southern China. The birds sing among innumerable kinds of fragrant flowers
<mneptok> Sometimes I feel there's nothing finer. Except perhaps some super-powers.
<Flannel> like super morse-code communication?
<mneptok> -.-- . ... --..--   - .... .- -   ... --- .-. -   --- ..-.   - .... .. -. --.
<Corey> Do we want to lean on poopstick01 to change his nick?
<mneptok> uhhh ... that's not the walking stick i'd lean on. at least not without gloves.
<bazhang> * [CP-Knox] (~cpknox@cm121.omega149.maxonline.com.sg): Geekz Unite @ www.cripperz.sg
<bazhang> looks familiar
<bazhang> <CP-Knox> No matches were found.  <--- response to !seen nickname
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-25
<Corey> bazhang: Yes, it is familiar.
<Corey> He was the guy we booted out for responding to !ping
<bazhang> Corey, thanks!
<bazhang> Nickkkkk, hi
<bazhang> Nickkkkk, was there some reason for joining here?
<Pici> Theres a banforward from -ot
<bazhang> ah right, thanks Pici
<Corey> Nickkkkk: Help you with something?
<flyback> any chance of a 11.04.oh.boy.did.we.f***.you.fix.2 respin?
<flyback> err
<flyback> you/up
<Corey> flyback: Help you with something?
<ldunn> apparently not.
<Corey> You aren't where you think you are. :-)
<flyback> also if I make a liveUSB with persistance, can I install updates
<flyback> wtf
<flyback> goddamn xchat
<Corey> flyback: No, you're banforwarded here.
<flyback> the fuck did I get here?
<flyback> oh hahaha
<Corey> Due to, once again, your inability to control your language.
<flyback> awesome
<flyback> i'm glad
<flyback> more proof of the bullshit of life
<Corey> flyback: Yes, life is unfair because you can't stop from spewing profanity on IRC.
<flyback> no
<Corey> Please let us know when you're ready to abide by the code of conduct.
<flyback> life is unfair because God won't let me off myself
<Corey> Until then, please  /part this channel.
<flyback> yeah let me know when you guys release sw that doesn't make microsoft look good
<flyback> about the same time
<IdleOne> Nickkkkk: are you there?
<bazhang> mrdeb thought it was a good idea to bring his random questions to #ubuntu
<bazhang> Luxe, hi
<Luxe> huh?
<Luxe> hai.
<Luxe> I'm not sure.
<Luxe> WhyI joined here.
<Luxe> -.-
<bazhang> Luxe, you're banned in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> forwarded here
<Luxe> For what? ;o
<Luxe> ;c
<bazhang> no recollection?
<Luxe> I had colors ;o
<Luxe> Oh.
 * Luxe is harmonizing to  ==>  Freak (feat. Kardinal Offishall) by:  Estelle from:  Star
<Luxe> ^
<Luxe> that?
<Luxe> You know, I've fixed it to not work in there -.-
<bazhang> the joining cursing and quitting part I would imagine
<bazhang> !guidelines | Luxe please have a read
<ubottu> Luxe please have a read: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> !codeofconduct | Luxe and this as well
<ubottu> Luxe and this as well: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<bazhang> odd
<bazhang> ferlegend talking about ddos attacking someone
<bazhang> <ferlegend> I need to do ddos attacks to this address 190.242.52.98 to DDoS the server disallow left
<bazhang> * [ferlegend] (~ferlegend@190.148.40.178): ferlegend
<bazhang> whoever suggested a -complaints channel should get a medal
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<bazhang> perhaps we should amend the ppa factoid with the actual command needed to get them going
<bazhang> does gnome3 use connman? or still network-manager
<bazhang> p57906E1F.dip.t-dialin.net
<bazhang> wonder who
<oCean> ah, themarket, marktler, bjoern et al
<bazhang> lars_torben
<oCean> i've been dealing with him a couple of times yesterday/today. He keeps talking about his unity/window maximize problems.
<bazhang> yep. same exact time-wasting as before.
<oCean> there's no active ban?
<bazhang> removed
<bazhang> that can be remedied, however
<bazhang> same deal. when prompted for a real question, he falls silent.
<oCean> not surprising huh
<bazhang> my problem
<bazhang> is
<bazhang> with unity
<oCean> I wonder if he actually is on ubuntu/unity
<oCean> yesterday coz_ helped him out with ccsm, but later he told that he wrote it down, he had to reinstall first
<bazhang> Lars Torben Kremer  his own bug, already marked as invalid
<oCean> haha
<oCean> i just read that
<oCean> weird that the bugreport doesn't say what's its duplicate is
<oCean> oh, there are many (751605)
<bazhang> This bug affects 1 person
<bazhang> <thefeds> iTunes robbed me.
<oCean> bazhang: I don't really agree with his bug not being valid. Since there are many duplicates of that issue, and those have status 'confirmed'
<oCean> however, his behaviour starts to get really annoying.
<bazhang> he does not want a fix. he is on a jihad against unity
<oCean> agreed
<bazhang> same exact behavior in #compiz
<bazhang> jungli^
<oCean> hello, I lost the key to my house. In my house there's a cd with ubuntu. Now help me
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> jjovereats just seems to be giving nonsense "advice"
<bazhang> hi
<jjovereats> You might want to think. Were your actions appropriate against a SEVERELY mentally disabled person (Asperger's Syndrome)
<bazhang> jjovereats, you were offering nonsense commentary to people wanting tech help
<bazhang> if you are unable to control yourself then you should not be in the channel
<bazhang> jjovereats, making death threats against people in #ubuntu-offtopic is not OK
<jjovereats> Well MAYBE. I am impatient enough to want to kill myself. You can't Q-line somebody for an isolated few incidences.
<jjovereats> I am trying to show that if nobody responds, I can get wound up. Just like in real life.
<bazhang> then if you cannot abide by the ubuntu channel guidelines, you should not be in them
<bazhang> !guidelines | jjovereats please read
<ubottu> jjovereats please read: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> !codeofconduct | jjovereats and this too please
<ubottu> jjovereats and this too please: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<jjovereats> I can when I'm sane, but in a headache like the question I have, Google is not my friend and has never been.
<jjovereats> this is why debian is better.
<jjovereats> darn me, kill me, kline or qline me, do whatever you can to get me out of your face.
<jjovereats> And to bazhang, you are now treating me more severely than the Toynbee headmater would if I did a BIG boo-boo.
<jjovereats> I'm back to Iceweasel on the remote server.
<bazhang> jjovereats, please return when you wish to sensibly discuss your issue related to #ubuntu
<mneptok> and think on this. in most societies, those with behavioral issues severe enough to cause them to make death threats, threats of suicide or threats of self-abuse are usually separated from society. this is why such hospitals exist. so excluding you from IRC channels is perfectly in line with how society chooses to deal with such matters. caveat: i am NOT a mental health professional.
<jjovereats> Confusing :S . I did wish to. But insane asylums are UNFAIR. And I am never insane enough to go to one. Nor is 100% of everyone else.
<mneptok> so if you can control your behavior, please do so.
<jjovereats> I can when I'm sane, but during a TECH HEADACHE, I can't. So darn me.
<mneptok> if you cannot, then freedom of movement in Ubuntu IRC namespace will be a casualty
<mneptok> jjovereats: so don't connect to Ubuntu channels when afflicted with these headaches.
<mneptok> simple.
<mneptok> bazhang: i hope you don't mind me inserting myself into this convo.
<jjovereats> bum. Look. I can adhere to the rules when doing SOME things WHEN I'M SANE. But not when tech is going against me.
<bazhang> mneptok, au contraire. thanks very much.
<jjovereats> I'm out. Back to #ubuntu - to ask the SAME question. And I'll idle in -offtopic, waiting for people to call my name.
<mneptok> jjovereats: again, you are *aware* of the fact you are out of control. this is really, really good news as regards your overall mental health. truly crazy people don't know they're crazy. ;)
<jjovereats> I an not *ever* totally OUT of control.
<mneptok> jjovereats: being aware of it, just avoid Ubuntu namespace channels when your self-control is dimisnished.
<jjovereats> I just get lost on this pear run.
<mneptok> *diminished.
<jjovereats> Actually, the syntax for telling people about errors is: s/error words/correct words/(g if neccesary)
<mneptok> i am trying to hand you, on a silver platter, a way to smooth things over and move forward. if you're unwilling or unable to grasp the olive branch extended to you, i will stop wasting my time and move on with my day.
<jjovereats> more like on a cheapie wooden one (the ones I prefer)
<bazhang> jjovereats, please dont idle here
<jjovereats> I'm out then. Just waiting to see: Why am I Q-lined - once and for all!
<jjovereats> Over and out!
<bazhang> jjovereats, hi
<jjovereats> I need to know - If Q-lining somebody with a mental disability who freaks out when that happens is appropriate, then how is implosiveness not?
<IdleOne> What is q-lining exactly?
<bazhang> jjovereats, did you wish to sensibly discuss it?
<bazhang> +q I guess
<jjovereats> channel mute button.
<IdleOne> that is not a q-line
<IdleOne> but ok now I know what you mean
<jjovereats> I was trying to before I got: #ubuntu: Cannot send to channel
<bazhang> you are muted. yes.
<bazhang> failure to read the guidelines and code of conduct, making death threats , not a way to get it lifted
<jjovereats> If I had an IRC server to deal with, ops that mute people will instantly be warned that their behaviour cannot continue.
<jjovereats> I'm warning you, you are making negative examples.
<bazhang> jjovereats, return if/when you wish to sensibly discuss this
<jjovereats> I'm warning you, you are now trying to wind me up. THIS IS VERY EASY TO DO, so do not do so.
<IdleOne> I need to know - if your mental issues affect the rest of the channel in a negative way, why should everyone else suffer?
<jjovereats> It only happens when things REALLY go wrong.
<bazhang> jjovereats, there s nothing to discuss now. come back when you are ready to discuss in a rational manner
<bazhang> d'oh
<IdleOne> Don't think we have to stand for his "warnings"
<bazhang> and the answer is: install backtrack!
<bazhang> he was crossposting in #xubuntu as well. not very much info on that vpn issue
<IdleOne> !mintsupport > naryfa
<bazhang> pastebin to troll
<oCean> trolls always seem to get an audience
<jjovereats> Hello?
<oCean> hello there
<jjovereats> I've finally calmed down. Solution to tech headache - sudo shutdown now.
<jjovereats> I'm not saying that you should run that, but it's a workaround now I have to use Lxdm.
<IdleOne> jjovereats: Do you think you can manage to follow the channel guidelines and when you feel yourself starting to lose patience remove yourself from the situation?
 * jjovereats asks why this question was asked and says "I'll try" to that question.
<jjovereats> You did not have to announce that.
<IdleOne> jjovereats: I unmuted you in #ubuntu you are welcome to participate
<IdleOne> I didn't but I did. what does it matter anyway
<jjovereats> Let me tell you again: You did not have to announce that.
<jjovereats> I'm out, I'll tell people about this in -offtopic.
<IdleOne> jjovereats: Let me tell you something. I do not like your tone of voice. Do not think you impress me or intimidate me in any way. check your attitude at the door. Have a good day
<jjovereats> Don't get antsy or I will uninstall Xchat.
<IdleOne> hell uninstall ubuntu for all I care...
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-26
<bazhang> * [Santorum] (troll@wikipedia.has.been.pwned.biz): Piss off!
<bazhang> nice
<oCean> !bootoptions is On some hardware configurations you need to set some kernel parameters for ubuntu to boot or work properly. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use nomodeset, acpi_osi and noapic/nolapic
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, oCean said: !bootoptions is On some hardware configurations you need to set some kernel parameters for ubuntu to boot or work properly. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use nomodeset, acpi_osi and noapic/nolapic
<oCean> !nomodeset is <alias> bootoptions
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, oCean said: !nomodeset is <alias> bootoptions
<LjL> !bootoption
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<oCean> o_0
<oCean> LjL: there's no nomodeset which was the trigger to add one
<LjL> RightLegRed: hi
<RightLegRed> LjL, hey, I was sent here by #ubuntu-read-topic
<LjL> RightLegRed: i see that, however what i don't see is a banforward for you in #ubuntu. are you sure you can't join that?
<RightLegRed> I was actually looking to get tested due to being disconnected from other channels - I googled it and I found the ubuntu site
<LjL> RightLegRed: ah, i see. i will enable the testing for you
<LjL> RightLegRed: try again now
<RightLegRed> Thanks very much
<LjL> RightLegRed: you seem to be fine
<RightLegRed> Thanks for your help, I assume you'd rather me leave - as I see the topic states you remove idles
<RightLegRed> idlers*
<LjL> RightLegRed: yeah you should leave this channel, feel free to pop back for anything though
<RightLegRed> Thanks very much
<gry> Justasic excess flooding at #ubuntu
<tsimpson> oCean: you should be able to actually edit factoids if you @login
<oCean> tsimpson: ah, ok. lemme try
<oCean> tsimpson: do I have to @login every time I reconnect freenode?
<oCean> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<oCean> !bootoptions is On some hardware configurations you need to set some kernel parameters for ubuntu to boot or work properly. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use nomodeset, acpi_osi and noapic/nolapic
<ubottu> But bootoptions already means something else!
<tsimpson> unless you tell ubottu about your cloak
<tsimpson> @help User hostmask add
<ubottu> (user hostmask add [<name>] [<hostmask>] [<password>]) -- Adds the hostmask <hostmask> to the user specified by <name>. The <password> may only be required if the user is not recognized by hostmask. <password> is also not required if an owner user is giving the command on behalf of some other user. If <hostmask> is not given, it defaults to your current hostmask. If <name> is not given, it defaults to (1 more message)
<tsimpson> @more
<ubottu> your currently identified name. This message must be sent to the bot privately (not on a channel) since it may contain a password.
<tsimpson> also, it's probably better to keep the original wiki link in the factoid and just add the modeset options to the wiki page
<tsimpson> s/wiki/help wiki/
<oCean> tsimpson: the thing is that the wikipage in much more detail explains about the usage of nomodeset
<oCean> what if I set !nomodeset to A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen (and link the wikipage)
<tsimpson> point to the forums link from the wiki page
<oCean> oh ok.
<tsimpson> or that ^
<tsimpson> but you'd probably want to edit !bootoptions to have "see also !nomodeset" if you do
<oCean> yep, allrighty
<oCean> hehe, I once edited a wikipage and was told not to do so without contacting the owners/editors. But only after a month or so after my edit :(
<tsimpson> well the ubuntu wiki/help is supposed to be edited by everyone, as long as it's not spam/malicious...
<oCean> !nomodeset is A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ubottu> I'll remember that, oCean
<oCean> tsimpson: would this edit be ok? bootoption is <sed> /$/ See also !nomodeset./
<tsimpson> sure
<oCean> thx
<oCean> !bootoption is <sed> /$/ See also !nomodeset./
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<oCean> !bootoptions is <sed> /$/ See also !nomodeset./
<ubottu> I'll remember that oCean
<tsimpson> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<oCean> trancegeek has a +q, but is now in with different ip
<LjL> oh he does?
<oCean> oh, and his link pasted as soon as he entered deserves a ban imo
<LjL> oCean: what is the +q?  pool-74-110-29-195.bflony.east.verizon.net?
<oCean> yep
<LjL> why does searching for "trancegeek" in the bt not return anything even though the mute is recorded
<oCean> yes, that is strange, I muted him, but ubottu did not ask for a comment
<oCean> is it because I had not done @login?
<tsimpson> no, you don't have to login to ban/quiet
<oCean> no, the quiet succeeded allright
<tsimpson> I do see a comment from you though
<LjL> there is a "trolling" comment recording
<tsimpson> BT is foobar, especially with quiets
<oCean> was through the web interface, that comment
<oCean> hi zub
<oCean> how can we help you?
<zub> hi
<zub> It seems I have a ban on #ubuntu - and I have no idea why.
<oCean> ok, let me see if I can find anything about that
<zub> I looked into my logs... and to the extent of my knowledge last time I was in #ubuntu was 10th May:
<zub> 23:56 -!- zub [U2FsdGVkX1@linux.fjfi.cvut.cz] has left #ubuntu []
<Tm_T> oCean: 40134
<oCean> Tm_T: yes, I'm there
<oCean> zub: there is clearly a ban, but I'm not sure why
<oCean> zub: since a fellow OP placed the ban (may 15th) I suggest you come back later and see if that op is in
<zub> I'm not aware of any particularly stupid behaviour on my side
<zub> may 15, hm
<oCean> I pinged the OP responsible, so I hope we can get this sorted out
<zub> oCean: what is the mask? is it specifically me?
<zub> (I don't know freenode in particular, but I assume it could be a mask for hostname or only for ident or whatever)
<oCean> it's on U2FsdGVkX1@
<zub> ok
<zub> so, what should I do - try coming here later?
<oCean> that's the best option, yes
<oCean> I'm sorry it cannot be resolved at this moment
<zub> alternatively you/(s)he/whoever might jsut /msg me, even if I'm not at the comp, I'd read it eventually
<zub> ok
<zub> bye
<oCean> bye now
<Tm_T> comments in bantracker would help, I notice again
<oCean> indeed
<LjL> there were a lot of seemingly malicious users connecting with U2FsdGVkX1 ident
<oCean> seemingly malicious?
<oCean> all I have is several users using that ident but different hostmasks joining. I don't see any malicious behaviour
<LjL> that's why i said seemingly, the hostnames are pretty worrying
<oCean> @mark #ubuntu seachcoz (aka LarsTorben, bjoern, das, gr, marktler and many others @57906E1F.dip.t-dialin.net, now: 7976c8e@gateway/web/freenode) still asking about his unity issue, never in a cooperative way. Exact time-wasting manner as before
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<guntbert> just a heads up: juest has just got  a cloak :)
<ikonia> ace
<guntbert> ace? whats that?
<ikonia> "great"
<ikonia> sorry, uk talk
<guntbert> ok, bye then :)
<ikonia> hello frankcox757
<frankcox757> I was called a liar and rudely booted from # ubuntu without cause
<frankcox757> hi ikonia
<ikonia> oh ?
<ikonia> when was this
<ikonia> (I'll get the logs now)
<frankcox757> I asked for help with mint and when told that was not kosher I asked for help with ubuntu 11.04
<frankcox757> couple hours ago
<ikonia> one moment
<ikonia> frankcox757: I see why the confusion has occured
<ikonia> frankcox757: even when you where asking for help with ubuntu, you kept referencing your mint installation/issues
<ikonia> frankcox757: is your connection ok ?
<frankcox757_> I only did so to explain -not to ask again for help with mint
<ikonia> frankcox757: you where offered help with ubuntu, and then you explained that you had done that on your mint install
<ikonia> that's referncing the problem on your mint install, not your ubuntu install
<frankcox757_> I am having trouble with the ethernet cord-it is worn out it seems
<frankcox757_> I wa never offered help with ubuntu-I was told to go to miny-help
<ikonia> frankcox757_: you where, I'll show you
<frankcox757> ok
<ikonia> you where given some commands to try and you said
<ikonia> <frankcox757> I have done that a dozen times -after I do it says to use apt-get remove on some files and iced tea is still there.Mint has sun java preconfigured, could it be my machine won't run ubuntu correctly?
<ikonia> so again - you referenced your mint install/issues when someone was helping you, and after oCean had asked you to stop with mint support
<ikonia> you said you wanted ubuntu support, then referenced the mint issue again
<ikonia> hence why people believed you where still using mint/asking for mint support
<ikonia> can you see how it appears you are ignoring the request to stop asking mint help ?
<ikonia> frankcox757_: did you get my last messages with the quotes ?
<frankcox757_> please resend-in fact let me switch machines so I can stay connected
<frankcox757_> brb
<ikonia> ok
<frankcox757> sorry for the inconvenience
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> frankcox757: you all stable/set now ?
<frankcox757> yes
<frankcox757> would you like to read my fdisk -l ?
<ikonia> errrr no ?
<ikonia> why would I want to see that
<frankcox757> I take great offense at having my integrity attacked, paticularly for no reason and with no way to defend myself
<ikonia> frankcox757: one moment and I'll get the logs again and show you why the confusion happens
<frankcox757> oCean called me a liar-he decided I did not have so many os's
<ikonia> frankcox757: one moment please and I'll show you why the confusion happens
<mneptok> this is the Internet. you're going to need some thicker skin. ;)
<ikonia> frankcox757: ok - just got the logs
<frankcox757> I have thick skin -but I refuse to accept this new age lack of integrity , maybe I can not change it but I will never accept it
<ikonia> frankcox757: so to skip a little, you understand that you asked for mint help, where told it's not supported and asked not to ask again, yes/no ?
<frankcox757> Ceanrankcox757: stop the mint discussions
<frankcox757> YOU (frankcox757) have been booted from #ubuntu by oCean (don't lie)
<IdleOne> frankcox757: Please calm down a little. there was confusion going on and ikonia is trying to explain that
<ikonia> frankcox757: did you understand what I've just said ?
<frankcox757> I did not think using it in the context of explaining why i was now kosher and asking for help with natty constituted a grevious offense, what was that about thick skin you said/?
<frankcox757> I type very slow. my hands a mess.
<ikonia> that's ok - don't worry about slow typing
<frankcox757> I didd not ask for help with mint again
<ikonia> frankcox757: do you understand what I've said, you asked for mint help, and where told it wasn't supported and to not ask again, yes/no ?
<frankcox757> I mentioned that there is no mint-help right now anyway
<frankcox757> I did not ask again.
<ikonia> frankcox757: you where asked not to ask for mint help again - you understand that yes ?
<frankcox757> show me where i asked for mint help again/
<ikonia> frankcox757: can you read the questions I'm typing and actually answer them
<mneptok> frankcox757: "yes" or "no" are the answers ikonia is looking for.
<ikonia> frankcox757: you understand that you where told to not ask for mint help again, yes or no ?
<frankcox757> yes-do you understand I did not do so/
<frankcox757> rankcox757I have done that a dozen times -after I do it says to use apt-get remove on some files and iced tea is still there.Mint has sun java preconfigured, could it be my machine won't run ubuntu correctly?
<ikonia> frankcox757: ok - so you where told not to ask for help on mint again.
<ikonia> someone then gave you some commands to run for your "ubuntu" problem
<frankcox757> I only mentioned why , i did noit ask for help again
<ikonia> you then replied with the following
<ikonia> <frankcox757> I have done that a dozen times -after I do it says to use apt-get remove on some files and iced tea is still there.Mint has sun java preconfigured, could it be my machine won't run ubuntu correctly?
<frankcox757> now you are questioning my integrity
<ikonia> frankcox757: you referenced your mint issues/PC again, after being told not to ask for mint help again
<LjL> oh lord
<LjL> put your integrity to the side please
<mneptok> *facepalm*
<frankcox757> 'ubuntu" , ?
<LjL> he's *pasting logs*
<frankcox757> no, that is all a man is or has-you take nothing to the grade but your word and mine is gold
<ikonia> frankcox757: those are the hcannel logs
<ikonia> frankcox757: I'm trying to show you where the confusion happened and why
<mneptok> frankcox757: protip: when told not to ask for support with Mint, it's a really good idea to never type the letters "m-i-n-t" inot the channel ever again.
<mneptok> *into
<ikonia> frankcox757: after you where told not to ask for mint help again, someone gave you commands to help you with ubuntu, you then referenced your mint problem again
<frankcox757> I agree there was confusion, but unless you can see into my heart you have to accept my intent
<ikonia> frankcox757: do you see why it is confusing to the operator ?
<ikonia> I don't have to accept anything
<frankcox757> I was not the one confused
<ikonia> frankcox757: clearly you had confusion about "stop asking for mint help"
<ikonia> that's not really helpful to him
<ikonia> frankcox757: from the operator who banned you, he asked you to stop asking about mint, and you responded to questions referencing your mint install
<ikonia> frankcox757: can you see/understand why you where kicked from the channel now ?
<mneptok> (this is another "yes/no")
<ikonia> frankcox757: you there ?
<frankcox757> I was kicked for no reason . people who call people liars without cause lack any personal integrity whatsoever so there is no defense for me. You have the button and if you want to ban me go ahead but I do not compromise my integrity , ever , even at the choice of death. That seems old fashioned to you but I pity anyone who would ever compromise, that is prostitution and I am no whore.
<frankcox757> You will not get me to lie and say that i was treated fairly by threatening me with banishment. I am not a person you can ever understand.
<frankcox757> do what you will, we can just forget it happened or you can ban me.
<frankcox757> But to compromise my honor for a silly thing like getting help with a free operating system? I see no hope for America. We are in decline because the onl;y way our sytem will work is if people are honest enough to govern themselves and it seems that honor no longer exists with the masses.
<ikonia> ok - well done for not listening to a word that was typed
<ikonia> I'm done now
<ikonia> come back when you actually want to listen to what's being typed to you
<ikonia> we can discuss it then
<LjL> lol @ this having to do with "America"
<ikonia> exactly
<ikonia> it's just nonsense
<ikonia> frankcox757: come back when you can discuss something with reason without your stupid rants and pointless comments
<ikonia> we'll be happy to look at resolving it then
<frankcox757> discuss/what ?you choose what to listen to ? That is nonsense friend.
<ikonia> frankcox757: good bye
<frankcox757> i only see 2 choices -ban me or forget it
<ikonia> ok - you're banned
<frankcox757> hope you feel superior
<ikonia> not at all
<LjL> frankcox757: you should leave this channel now, please. come back later if you want to appeal the ban again.
<IdleOne> !appeals > frankcox757
<ubottu> frankcox757, please see my private message
<frankcox757> then why try and force me to abondon my honor-to prove it does not exist to justify yourself/
<frankcox757> You insult me by even imaging I would do so . we may as well be
<IdleOne> sent you a link from the bot just in case you need it
<mneptok> at least it wasn't spelled "AmeriKKKa"  :/
<IdleOne> heh
<ikonia>  p57976C8E.dip.t-dialin.net/87.151.108.142
<ikonia> LARS?
<ubottu> m4v called the ops in #ubuntu (salva is insulting in spanish)
<jpds> Bearly.
<LjL> bearly?
<jpds> LjL: barely*
<LjL> ah
<jpds> Now he crossed the line.
<jpds> Though the second part was true.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-18
<ubottu> yeats called the ops in #ubuntu (silverghost)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from silverghost)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, zykotick9 said: !tab > matreya6 pulse is certainly another layer, that's for sure.  if either are muted - 0 sound ;)
<AlanBell> mcloy: hi
<Tm_T> morning all
<AlanBell> so just to review you said you were banned in #ubuntu, #ubuntu-server and #kubuntu
<AlanBell> and the other day you were in #ubuntu as SpiritOf for a bit
<AlanBell> and asked a question three times and missed someone giving you the correct answer, which is a bit unfortunate
<AlanBell> which channel is it you want to ask a question in now?
<mcloy> a minut
<mcloy> 1. it is allowed to repeat after a reasonable interval. i did that. 2.i thought the ban was released. but actually it was my ip changed by my ISP. i didnt knew of. and i was there by my name "mcloy" . not hiding anything or deceiving.
<mcloy> lastly
<mcloy> i think its a war of charges against me. and i daily have to give explainations
<mcloy> AlanBell i want to have a life in ubuntu. why hurdling me
<AlanBell> repeating the question is OK, bit of a shame you missed the answer http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/16/%23ubuntu.html#t08:04
<mcloy> a peaceful life
<AlanBell> and repeated the question a couple of times after that I think
<AlanBell> anyhow, which channel do you want to get back into now
<mcloy> is it shamefull for a person who misses a text or answer?
<mcloy> Mmm all three?
<AlanBell> you have had difficulty with the concept of cross-posting questions, I have no intention of letting you ask something in three channels
<mcloy> AlanBell and i will read the aup again. and try to keep following it. ill try to be more carefull
<mcloy> AlanBell all three are different in scop
<mcloy> ubuntu and kubuntu are a bit similer but as i said it wont happen
<Tm_T> mcloy: may I ask why you claim you weren't using any other nick than mcloy?
<mcloy> Tm_T after i talk to AlanBell? (acceptable)?
<Tm_T> sure
<mcloy> thx :)
<Tm_T> although it's easier for this process to answer it now I think
 * mcloy will surely reply
<mcloy> AlanBell yes..
<AlanBell> you actually missed several people giving you answers in #ubuntu and didn't acknowledge any of them
<mcloy> AlanBell dont remember. may be one answer seemed better than the other. .    but i dont want to go in details. i understand the concepts of chatting fully. after so long time
<mcloy> realising why i was penalised twice
<elky> You were in fact answered all 3 times you asked in that log.
<mcloy> AlanBell fair enough
<mcloy> ?
<elky> The first your responder disappeared, we can forgive that. You were subsequently responded to by llutz and slart with correct answers. at 8:04 and 8:44 respectively.
 * mcloy will definately answer after he has finished with AlanBell
 * mcloy will use highligting irc client next time to avoid missing replies
<AlanBell> this is a good idea
<mcloy> hm
<AlanBell> I wasn't aware there were clients that didn't highlit you on your own nick, but maybe there are
<mcloy> mirc 6.03
<mcloy> theres an option but it seems i cant configure it
<mcloy> any ways
<mcloy> which channels can you put me back in AlanBell
<AlanBell> well I am a bit surprised you don't have an opinion on which is the one that is most appropriate for the question you want to ask
<mcloy> ubuntu and ubuntu-server ?
<mcloy> or i have the choice for one only?
<mcloy> AlanBell ?
<AlanBell> I have to go out now, feel free to continue discussing with the other operators for a bit or come back later
<mcloy> #ubuntu then.
<mcloy> AlanBell its an appeal to council. i have been talking to ops here and i have sent you the response.
<mcloy> AlanBell unban me in ubuntu before going. we can talk other things later.
<Tm_T> mcloy: what prevents talking them now?
<elky> He's already gone.
<Tm_T> considering, talking things properly does help being unbanned
<mcloy> Tm_T elky now answer to your questions.
<mcloy> a minut
<elky> I didn't ask questions. I made statements.
<mcloy> then response to the stament
<mcloy> a minut
<elky> I have to go home from the office. Maybe next time.
<mcloy> Tm_T i entered with the nick "mcloy" i didnt hide anything. despite i changed to spiritof later. thats my choice.    elki : dont remember. may be one answer seemed better than the other. . i  will use highligting irc client next time to avoid missing replies
<Tm_T> mcloy: allright, did anyone explain to you before that ban won't be lifted before it's been discussed?
<mcloy> yes
<Tm_T> then why did you assume it was removed suddenly?
<mcloy> you did. you said you will test me for several months and then think.. to unban me.
<mcloy> that was unreasonable to me
<mcloy> Tm_T because.  1. it is allowed to repeat after a reasonable interval. i did that. 2.i thought the ban was released. but actually it was my ip changed by my ISP. i didnt knew of. and i was there by my name "mcloy" . not hiding anything or deceiving.
<mcloy> sory. because i thought the ban was released. but actually it was my ip changed by my ISP. i didnt knew of. and i was there by my name "mcloy" . not hiding anything or deceiving.
<mcloy> Tm_T may i leave ?
<Tm_T> mcloy: why did you assume the ban was released?
<Tm_T> mcloy: if you do not desire to discuss this matter now, it's ok
<mcloy> because i was able to join #ubuntu. thats why
<Tm_T> mcloy: allright, for future reference, even if you're able to join some channel, if you know you are/were banned, it would be good to check if you'
<Tm_T> re really unbanned
<Tm_T> even better, do not try join channel which you are banned until you know you're unbanned
<mcloy> Tm_T to be honest . i want to discus. but not pleed . and rub my nose. and honestly by you statment that you will think to unban me after watching several months has given me a bad impression
<Tm_T> mcloy: that's my offer
<Tm_T> and thus far, much of what I have seen has been borderlining rules or breaking them
<mcloy> nice offer
<mcloy> may i leave
<Tm_T> mcloy: sure
<Tm_T> hi fasta, how can we help?
<oCean> <mobius420> lulz
<oCean> rings a bell, not sure
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> hello mcloy
<mcloy> hi
<ikonia> how can we help today ?
<mcloy> none at all. i got in a wrong channel :)
<mcloy> bye
<ikonia> bye
<mneptok> that seems to happen quite a bit.
<ikonia> like I believed it was the wrong channel
<mneptok> that seems to happen quite a bit (x2).
<mneptok> i have avoided that person, mostly. respekkt.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-19
<ubottu> Yankees52 called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<ubottu> Yankees52 called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
<bazhang> hfsplus again
<Jordan_U> I didn't know I had ops powers in #ubuntu-irc.
<Unit193> You do?
<Jordan_U> Well, I'm in the !ops factoid there. Let me check if I actually do.
<ubottu> FNStaffa called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<bazhang> I don't but the emergency ! o p s call is the same as in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Maybe that should be changed :)
<Unit193> Appears my fancy cloak allows me.
<sistematico> Any help is welcome on #ubuntu-br
<sistematico> JavaNunes is using bad words and insulting others users.
<bkerensa> IdleOne: you around?
<bkerensa> What do we suggest to users reporting abuse in a loco channel if they have no ops available?
<bkerensa> Brazil's loco channel has a guy in there that has been using vulgar profanity in there and trolling it it would appear nobody with ops is around.
<Flannel> bkerensa: LoCo channels are -irc, but in case of emergency, that channel has ubuntu/member as operators, so... if it's an emergency, it seems you have the ability to handle it yourself.
<bkerensa> kk
<Flannel> Just be sure not to step on toes
<bkerensa> Flannel: I dont have operator privileges though
<bkerensa> thats the issue
<bkerensa> in -br
<Flannel> -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 4     *!*@ubuntu/member/*    +Aior (op) [modified 16 weeks, 3 days, 15:21:37 ago]
<Flannel> Unless I'm looking at the wrong channel
<bkerensa> ahh I see
<bkerensa> I was not aware
<Flannel> It's alright, the world has enough wares already.
<Unit193> Though, I'd recommend staff style, quiet and let channel OPs handle?
<Flannel> Unit193: "permanent" quiets are easily forgotten (because the guy is in-channel, just not saying anything, and doesn't get any indication he's muted, etc).  I would just ban and let the ops handle it.
<bkerensa> yeah I will idle until an op comes around and let them know why the ban is there and let them handle
<Unit193> It does say you are muted if the channel isn't using mode +z, but point taken.
<Flannel> bkerensa: That's fine.
<Flannel> Just because a channel is +z doesn't mean anyone's listening :)
<Unit193> No, but you don't get a note from the IRCd if it is. (People miss it anyway)
<elky> <AtomicSpark> Please tell me you're going to protest vibhavs oppyness
<elky> er, crud. wc
<dpm> hi all. I would like to change the topic of the #ubuntu-app-devel channel. Could someone help me or make me an operator of that channel? Thanks!
<Tm_T> hi David
<Tm_T> dpm: looks like jono or IrcCouncil can give you op rights
<dpm> thanks Tm_T, I can talk to jono when he's up later on to change the topic for me, but it will take a few hours. Is there anyone from the IrcCouncil around that could give me a hand in the meantime?
<Tm_T> AlanBell has been active recently, on now?
<AlanBell> o/
<dpm> cool, changed the topic now, thanks Tm_T and AlanBell
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from pandu)
<ubottu> Yankees52 called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu ubuntu_64bit been told 4 times by me personally to stop asking me directly for help with gnome-keyring, now pm'ing me telling me my advice to him was bad advice and he fixed it on his own using a different technique than the one I suggested, even though I had not suggested any help and made it clear 4 times I cannot / won't help and to stop contacting me
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Amigo_ said: this bot is like crazy
<bazhang> ubuntu_64bit was doing that with numerous helpers.
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> he was asked close to half dozen times
<bazhang> you'd think someone requesting ubuntu  help could at least spell it correctly
<h00k> I don't understand the Puppy Linux references
<h00k> are they using Puppy? I may have missed something.
<bazhang> puppy gets the proper res, recognizes the monitor, installs the intel drivers. UbuntO does not
<h00k> gotcha.
<bazhang> the intel drivers bit seems odd
<h00k> I feel like it's a big troll, but maybe not :(
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ubunto_help_requ)
<bazhang> extremely annoying, at the very least
<h00k> It does look like a brazilian IP
<Pici> ikonia: was I wrong to say that to ubuntu_64bit?
<bazhang> Pici, no
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I've had enough of it
<Pici> guess not
<bazhang> look at what he had to say to sacarlson earlier in the logs
<bazhang> very abusive
<ikonia> I've made it clear 6 times now I cannot/will not help and to stop asking me directly to help
<ikonia> he's clearly doing it to try to provoke
<ikonia> I'll remove the ban later when he's got bored
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: You mean utnubu?
<tonyyarusso> Ubanto?
<bazhang> tonyyarusso, ubuntu_64bit
<Pici> bazhang: how long ago?
<tonyyarusso> I was referring to the spelling comment
<bazhang> Pici, right before I left for work, so about 8 hrs ago
<Pici> k
<bazhang> tonyyarusso, that was ubunto_request_hel
<ikonia> as soon as I pm'd ubuntu_64bit he signed off freenode
<ikonia> so I suspect he was just trying to be a problem
<bazhang> he was doing that numerous users
<bazhang> +to
<ikonia> yes
<bazhang> * mcloy (~mcloy@175.110.74.19) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> then left
<bazhang> thought he was still banned
<bioterror> check banlist?
<bazhang> just checked the backscroll from earlier
<Unit193> Thought it was an account ban, and *maybe* one IP?
<bazhang> ubuntu_64bit ban dodging
<bkerensa> bazhang: what are we doing about him?
<bazhang> bkerensa, I have him in PM, trying to get him to join here to resolve
<bkerensa> k
<bazhang> bkerensa, apologies for not getting your PM earlier
<bkerensa> ahh its ok
<bazhang> I have had +g on of late as some very nasty PM are coming my way
<bkerensa> kk
<bazhang> well he exited #ubuntu briefly, then reset IP and is back now
<ikonia> bazhang: mcloy is account banned he had not identified
<bazhang> ikonia, ok. the last was referring to ubuntu_64bit
<ikonia> ahh sorry
<ikonia> I assume you are speaking to him then (that wasn't mcloy you where talking about)
<bazhang> yep. trying to convince him to join here to resolve (ubuntu_64bit) instead of ban dodging
<bazhang> mccloy I did not bother
<ikonia> understood
<ikonia> 21:45 < Duality> what does :(){ :|:& };: do?
<ikonia> fork bomb ?
<Fuchs> yes
<Pici> yes
<Fuchs> declares a function called :, calles it, passes it's output to another instance of itself, backgrounds that, repeats.
<ikonia> let me look at that
<ikonia> got it
<Fuchs> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb  << has it as an example, it's one of the most common, so maybe the user didn't have any malicious intends (but of course still no good idea to post it in a public channel)
<ikonia> I suspect he did
<Duality> hi
<ikonia> hi Duality
<Duality> i been kicked/banned from #ubuntu because i posted something i shouldn't have.. ?
<Duality> my friend said i should, and i didn't trust, and asked
<ikonia> Duality: who told you to post that command in #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> really, a friend told you to do it, so you joined #ubuntu to ask about it
<Duality> me i wanted to know what it was!
<Duality> i didn't know it was bad!
<Duality> (i am at a hackerspace, would that help explain stuff?)
<ikonia> not really
<Duality> ok
<ikonia> and to be honest, you should know better
<ikonia> if you're at hacker space than to take something someone gives you and post it into a channel full of 1400+ linux users of different experience levels
<Duality> ikonia, i now see yea shouldn't have, but i did not really know what it did, and asked. :( i understand if you do not unbann me
<ikonia> you're not banned
<Duality> ikonia, lol, i feel really bad now :(
<ikonia> but to be honest, I don't believe you, if you are sat at a hacker conference, someone tells you to do something, you know it's bad (hence why you didn't do it yourself) and you take the effort to join the largest channel on freenode and post it to 1400+ users.....I think you know what you are doing
<Duality> ikonia, i am a newb to linux myself, my friend said you know you could fix this by typing this ... :S
<ikonia> either way, you're not banned and myself and the other operator team will watch your contribution to the channel going forward
<ikonia> Duality: yet you didn't type it
<Duality> ikonia, i understand
<ikonia> Duality: suggesting you knew it was bad, put you did take the effort to post it to 1400+ people
<Duality> no i did not know
<ikonia> Duality: then why did you not try it yourself ?
<ikonia> a friend gave you advice and you ignored it ?
<Duality> yea well he had a weird smile on his face
<ikonia> so you suspected it may be bad
<ikonia> took the effort to join the biggest channel on freenode and post it to users
<ikonia> nice job
<Duality> yes, i recognice i did something wrong and learned from it, and now kinda feel bad after i learned what it was :(
<ikonia> well, to make it clear, I don't believe you at all, but I've got to take you at face value, so you're not banned and welcome to rejoin #ubuntu
<Duality> ikonia, nothing like this will ever happen again! i came here to explain myself, and say i learned from what i did, and to apologize, and realize that what i did was pretty wrong
<ikonia> understood, thank you
<Duality> again sorry :(
<ikonia> ok, thank you
<ikonia> best of luck Fuchs
<Fuchs> ikonia: I'll send you the bill ;)
<ikonia> I will take that, I do owe you one, he's nuts
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mikefarr said: ubottu, yea that is the link i went to
<ubottu> lkj called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-20
<gnomefreak> any chance we can add facts for 12.10 in bot for +1
<KingFIsher> why was I banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<Corey> chu: Yeah, he's... special.
<chu> Oh, I see :)
<KingFisher> who
<Corey> WFPKHC
<Corey> That's the nick, not an acronym.  I think.
<KingFisher> Corey, can I get unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<Corey> KingFisher: Hmm.  I don't have access to the bantracker, so... I don't know. :-)
<KingFisher> Corey, then how will I resolve my ban
<KingFisher> I have been banned for weeks
<KingFisher> all I did
<KingFisher> was be myself
<elky> KingFisher, lets see what the bantracker says...
<elky> "talking in caps to try to cause a problem, trolled #freenode earlier, made it clear in PM the rules, any more issues just ban" "First typing in all caps all the time, muted, unmuted, proceeded to type in txtspk, warned, restarted typing in caps"
<KingFisher> that sounds like me
<elky> I don't care if you define yourself by usage of capslock and refusing to heed directions. That self is not adding value to channels when it is doing so.
<KingFisher> elky, I understand but that was a long time ago
<KingFisher> I am sorry we had disagreements due to cultural differences
<KingFisher> May I be unbanned
<elky> I'm not convinced you'll behave differently.
<KingFisher> why not
<KingFisher> what would it take for me to prove it
<elky> I don't believe you've changed because you've agreed that the description in the ban notes "sound like you" and your reasoning for why you should be let back in is only the portion of time that has passed. You've not said anything about how you intend to behave.
<elky> If freenode staff who have experience in dealing with you, since you've trolled #freenode, were to say you behave completely differently and have so for a while, perhaps then I might consider it.
<KingFisher> elky, I was not expecting this ban appeal process to be as in depth. Very well.
<KingFisher> I will have you know I intend to act with consideration for the others in the channel and to be polite, cordial, and not stir up trouble.
<elky> Yeah "I was banned for being myself. Yes, I behave like that. Please let me in." isn't even remotely convincing as an argument.
<KingFisher> It is not my intention to be a trouble maker, and if you give me a chance to go back you will see that.
<KingFisher> elky, I am sorry if my  original statement was not eloquent enough
<KingFisher> I was not expecting to have my arguments rated for how much they appealed to you.
<elky> If you're not a troublemaker, then you wouldn't be recorded in our ban tracking system as having been troublemaking in three channels.
<KingFisher> which channels besides #ubuntu-ops and #freenode
<elky> #ubuntu-women
<KingFisher> I never said I was not a trouble maker in the past. What I am saying is I do not intend to be a trouble maker and I will not be a trouble maker going on into the future.
<elky> You'd be surprised how many people say that without being genuine.
<KingFisher> All i am asking for is a chance to demonstrate that I have changed and that I do not intend to pursue the smae behaviour.
<KingFisher> Of course elky. and that is why I am asking for a chance to prove myself beyond mere words.
<elky> You're not banned everywhere. I see not evidence of a ban in #ubuntu so you're free to join there and provide technical support to users.
<KingFisher> For how much longer will you keep me banned then
<elky> Until I've seen you both active and capable of refraining from behaving like a 12year old on AOL chat.
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<elky> You will want to familiarise yourself with that document.
<KingFisher> so you want me to provide free tech support for Cannonical
<KingFisher> in return for the privilege of using your irc channel
<KingFisher> wow
<elky> Yep, sounds about right.
<KingFisher> You disgust me.
<elky> Thank you.
<KingFisher> so i get it
<KingFisher> I was unfairly banned as a form of blackmail
<KingFisher> for free labour
<KingFisher> I'm going to e-mail Richard Stallman
<KingFisher> and tell him about this
<elky> Nope, you were justly banned. You now want us to trust you on your untrustworthy word.
<KingFisher> you'll have RMS to deal with now
<elky> Say hi from me.
<KingFisher> he doesn't fuck around
<KingFisher> he's got my back
<KingFisher> You won't like RMS when he's angry
<elky> Your language is not helping your case.
<KingFisher> Why not? I am outraged at you exploiting me for free labour
<KingFisher> seems warranted
<KingFisher> in light of the current siutation
<elky> Also, threatening to get someone to harass someone who you wish to grant you a privilege is usually not very effective. It certainly isn't effective on anyone here.
<elky> You have a plentitude of other #ubuntu channels in which you can participate constructively if you don't want to help people unbreak their computers.
<elky> You asked for a suggestion. I made one.
<elky> I've given you several options.
<KingFisher> elky, I am not threatening to harass anyone
<KingFisher> I am just saying Richard Stallman is a personal friend
<KingFisher> and he has connections at Cannonical  and he can make stuff happen.
<elky> I look forward to it.
<KingFisher> lol
<KingFisher> The Ubuntu channels here are owned by Cannonical right
<elky> No. They're owned by freenode and managed by delegates appointed by the Ubuntu Community Council.
<elky> Canonical grants the trademark use.
<KingFisher> ok
<KingFisher> Richard stallman is gonna give those guys a call
<KingFisher> and pull some strings
<KingFisher> im gonna be running this channel soon
<KingFisher> things are gonna change around here
<elky> If things are going to change, you might want to add "Kingfisher's attitude" to that list. Because your attitude clearly hasn't changed enough.
<KingFisher> Okay sorry about the attitude
<KingFisher> elky, what does the bantracker say about me in #ubuntu-women
<KingFisher> I don't remember ever using that channel
<KingFisher> as i am not a woman
<elky> You joined three times to mock and harass the women in there for the existence of the channel.
<KingFisher> Doesn't sound like me
<elky> You should change your passwords then. You were identified to services.
<KingFisher> Nah I have always used the same password since I started using the web- qwerty1987- and I am not gonna change now
<chu> Uhh, you might want to change it now ...
<KingFisher> why
<elky> Then don't. Either way this discussion has finished. Since there is a no idling policy in this channel, goodbye.
<KingFisher> lots of people here seem to be idling
<elky> They're supposed to. They're ops.
<KingFisher> cool. im an op too
<Tm_T> charming
<ikonia> hello helphelphelp
<helphelphelp> lol :D
<helphelphelp> hi there
<helphelphelp> i was kicked from linux server
<ikonia> helphelphelp: I removed you from ubuntu as your attitude and language are unacceptable against the rules of the hcannel
<ikonia> channel
<helphelphelp> ah
<helphelphelp> is this thing a bot ?
<ikonia> and you appear to have continued
<ikonia> I believe someone spoke to you earlier about saying "fuck"
<helphelphelp> wtf, u just sayn the f word !
<ikonia> helphelphelp: are you aware of the rules of using the ubuntu channel ?
<helphelphelp> sure
<helphelphelp> no f word
<helphelphelp> did i use it ?
<ikonia> it's not "just the f word"
<ikonia> it's bad language, offensive content, not being respectful and polite to others etc
<ikonia> !guidelines | helphelphelp
<ubottu> helphelphelp: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<helphelphelp> ... The f word could kill you know... What you mean by "Just the f word", dont you ever mention it here)
<ikonia> helphelphelp: I'd suggest having a read of those before trying to rejoin #ubuntu
<helphelphelp> ok, expet the f world, could you tell me were i was disrespectufll ?
<ikonia> just the general approach
<ikonia> just be polite, calm, etc, ask a clear question, help others to help you
<ikonia> but I suggest if you read the guidlines link ubottu just gave you should get an idea of how to behave and what is expected of you
<helphelphelp> okay. You seem happy to correct me. Why not, i know a lot of ppl just like you. But can you tell me, PLEASE, where i offended you and our unix friends ?
<helphelphelp> let me chek
<ikonia> your language offened
<ikonia> please read the guidelines and you'll get an idea of what's expected of you if you want to use the channel
<helphelphelp> ... but you just told me wasnt only the "F" word ?
<helphelphelp> yeah i know the EULA thks
<helphelphelp> ooow maybe Thks for thanks is "not conform" ?
<ikonia> perfect, well, you're welcome to rejoin the #ubuntu channel and leave this channel if your comfortable following the rules
<helphelphelp> could you allow me to use thks for thanks ?
<ikonia> I'm sorry I don't understand what you've just said
<helphelphelp> nooo you dont understaind. Im asking you, what was disrespectfull toward the comunity despite the "f" word
<LjL> helphelphelp: we'd prefer if you used intelligible english. not everyone is a native speaker, and in any case there's no reason why people reading should take the effort to decipher abbreviations
<ikonia> however if you're happy to follow the rules ubottu just sent you, you are welcome to return to #ubuntu and leave this channel
<helphelphelp> yeah as you just mentioned, everybody arent english speaker.
<helphelphelp> would you like to try to speak french ?
<ikonia> no
<helphelphelp> nah i dont think so.
<LjL> helphelphelp: in #ubuntu-fr, i would.
<ikonia> helphelphelp: you've had the rules explained to you,
<helphelphelp> i was just asking if in your free world, i could use "thks" for thanks
<ikonia> helphelphelp: if you are comfortable with the rules you are welcome to rejoin #ubuntu
<ikonia> helphelphelp: please use the word "thanks" for thanks
<helphelphelp> THEN , why i was kicked, if it wasnt for the F word. Sorry for my bad english ;)
<ikonia> helphelphelp: your English is fine
<ikonia> helphelphelp: if you are comfortable with the rules you are welcome to rejoin #ubuntu
<LjL> helphelphelp: the "F word" was certainly a big part of it.
<helphelphelp> thanks for your honesty LjL
<helphelphelp> i was started wondering if ikonia was a bot oO
<helphelphelp> no more fuck i swear !
<helphelphelp> are you serious ?
<ikonia> yes
<helphelphelp> do you want me to bring you the log where YOU were using this =FORBIDEN= word ?
<ikonia> last time - if you are happy with the rules, you are welcome to rejoin #ubuntu and leave this channel
<ikonia> if you just want to mess around / waste time here, then find another channel
<helphelphelp> okay
<helphelphelp> i surrender.
<helphelphelp> maybe you should think about join police ;-)
<helphelphelp> have a nice day -last salutation
<helphelphelp> lol
<ikonia> helphelphelp: I suggest you /part this hcannel and /join #ubuntu
<helphelphelp> this is your point of view. I've mine. May i ?
 * AlanBell shakes head in disbelief
<helphelphelp> why.
<helphelphelp> what push you to do that.
<ikonia> helphelphelp: we are done here
<LjL> helphelphelp: please leave this channel and (if you want) rejoin #ubuntu
<ikonia> helphelphelp: you are welcome to rejoin #ubuntu, but we are done here
<helphelphelp> so why did u just kick me out?
<helphelphelp> if we are done ?
<ikonia> helphelphelp: I told you we are done - leave, and you continued
<mneptok> HdCeCdT!
<mneptok> (that's a .qc "LOLWTF" since we're doing acronyms and French)
<oCean> Suggesting PPA's  :(
<oCean>  induz> E: Broken packages  Mandalord> induz: uhm change your server by Synaptic to main server then try it again
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, w3bg33k said: ubottu - I have a problem with disk space being taken up by a windows share that was mounted under /mnt.  I'm running ubuntu version 10.04....When I try to clear up some disk space, it is being taken up by the windows share.....I get the following output:  :P  but I expected it to :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, cufaf said: ubottu,  :) i must say first it. my english is so bad. and ubuntu.tr channel not answer my qouestion
<cufaf> hi all
<cufaf> i have a problem.
<h00k> Myrtti: Not sure which the other is
<Myrtti> he had it in #ubuntu
<h00k> Myrtti: gotcha.
<jagginess> Hey. I didnt mean to offend.. But i was being attacked via pm from this guy..
<ikonia> I told you to stop 3 times
<ikonia> you said you would stop
<ikonia> you did not stop
<jagginess> I stopped.
<ikonia> and you'd agreed to stop
<ikonia> you then added more lines to channel after I'd asked you to stop
<jagginess> I said I wasnt try to be a jerk. And that I like to answer people who ask and speak nicely in the first place.
<jagginess> Read please..
<ikonia> I did read
<ikonia> I asked and then told you to stop
<ikonia> no more comment was required
<jagginess> I did stop.
<jagginess> ?
<ikonia> you added more comments
<jagginess> I stopped answering him.. He was being rude to me.. I even said i stopped.
<ikonia> there was no need for more comments the matter was closed
<ikonia> yes, and then added more public comments to the cahnnel
<ikonia> channel
<jagginess> A comment about what?
<jagginess> A comment about what?
<ikonia> the situation
<jagginess> "I said I wasnt try to be a jerk." That was my last comment.
<jagginess> Why do i get kicked for that?
<ikonia> "I'm not being a jerk blah blah blah" - it was done, yuou had said you would stop
<jagginess> Yes.
<ikonia> you had a sly dig a the guy for calling canonical cannon
<ikonia> there was no need for it
<jagginess> And I apologized for it.. Because i didnt want to offend anybody.
<jagginess> I didnt intend to.
<jagginess> That's why I said i wasnt trying to be a jerk.
<jagginess> ok?
<jagginess> Ok. So there was no need for it. I'm sorry. Ok?
<jagginess> ok?
<jagginess> Yes. Someone came on and was asking about "Cannon".. I said we are volunteers who aren't paid..
<ikonia> sorry, I had bad lag
<jagginess> So i apologized for this mistake..
<jagginess> ?
<ikonia> nicely..
<ikonia> oops
<jagginess> So can i come on tomorrow?
<ikonia> jagginess: look the bottom line is you made a sly dig at hte guy after you'd been told to stop
<jagginess> Yes. it was a mistake...
<ikonia> you're not banned you're free to rejoin
<jagginess> And I apologized..
<ikonia> any more though and you'll get banned
<jagginess> ok.
<jagginess> ?
<ikonia> you did not apologise
<ikonia> you had a sly dig at hime
<ikonia> him
<ikonia> damn lag, sorry
<jagginess> No.
<jagginess> I was getting some pm..
<jagginess> but nways..
<ikonia> I don't care if you are getting pm's
<ikonia> you made a coment int ghe public channel
<ikonia> it was uncalled for and sly
<jagginess> Yes..
<jagginess> true..
<jagginess> (and say i'm sorry too)
<jagginess> I dont intend to cause any problems.
<jagginess> Sorry for this.
<jagginess> ok..
<ikonia> damn, sorry, my connection dropped
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I assume that you can see the scrollback, but if not you didn't miss anything important that you neededto respond to (IMHO).
<ikonia> saw it when I reconnected
<ikonia> thank you
<Jordan_U> You're welcome.
<ikonia> someone needs to watch #ubuntu I'm walking away, it's just too stupid the advice being given and I'll lose my temper if anyone else offers any more random advice
<bkerensa> ikonia: don't we have some support guidelines somewhere?
<ikonia> bkerensa: yeah, but if someone thinks they are right in their advice despite it being crazy you can't help that
<bkerensa> true
<ikonia> and I can't be bothered to prove every single point
<bkerensa> although if you perhaps PM them and show their error with a valid source and then they continue would that not be trolling?
<bkerensa> true ^
<ikonia> they are not trolling
<ikonia> they are two good hearted people
<ikonia> they just do not have a basic understanding of the technologies causing the issue for the other user
<elky> bkerensa, as a matter of logistics, if we did that, we'd spend more time doing that than giving support.
<ikonia> right, I'm out, the stupidiy continues and I'm not going to argue that ICMP has nothign to do with DNS any more.
<ikonia> please watch ubuntu as the advice is poor at the moment
<Myrtti> sadly I can't launch a kitten distraction like I would in -ot
<bkerensa> shiny things
<Myrtti> I can't even follow the discussion in there right now
<Myrtti> gn
<chu> Night
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-21
<vibhav> Any op available?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> what's up vibhav ?
<vibhav> NOthing much
<vibhav> I was asking wether my ban from #ubuntu could be removed
<vibhav> whether*
<IdleOne> I'll have to talk to the other ops about it. Can I get back to you a little later about it?
<vibhav> sure
<IdleOne> cool :)
<vibhav> But could you try to do it before 2nd July?
<IdleOne> What is the 2nd of July?
<vibhav> DMB meeting
<vibhav> Ive applied for contributing developers
<IdleOne> What happens at this DMB meeting?
<bkerensa> IdleOne: they determine whether he gets upload rights
<bkerensa> IdleOne: although its held in #ubuntu-meeting
<bkerensa> not #ubuntu
<IdleOne> yes, but being banned from the main support channel looks bad
<bkerensa> True
<vibhav> yup
<IdleOne> vibhav: I'll get back to you soon'ish
<IdleOne> before July 2
<vibhav> thanks dude
<IdleOne> bkerensa: Getting upload rights also makes you an Ubuntu member right?
<bkerensa> no
<IdleOne> intersting
<IdleOne> interesting*
<bkerensa> Ikr... not sure why it has M in the title it is a bit confusing
<bkerensa> DMB's role is to determine whether someone gets MOTU/PPU/Core/Etc
<bkerensa> vibhav has in reality done a lot of work in development so I would very surprised if the DMB declined him depending on what he is applying for specifically
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu vibhav has requested that his ban be removed before July 2 2012. He is applying to the DMB for upload rights.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> bkerensa: thanks for the info :)
<bkerensa> no doubt
<IdleOne> good band
<ubottu> szal called the ops in #ubuntu (mernilio)
<JoseeAntonioR> problem apparently solved
<chu> :)
<genii-around> Heh. then right after: <mernilio> i need op status here. Is it possible?
<JoseeAntonioR> mernilio still in #ubuntu, asking for ops to ban people from the channel, keeping the rude attitude
<JoseeAntonioR> genii-around: yep! I thought he/she had calmed down
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<chu> Ahh zewb in #ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<ubottu> wylde_ called the ops in #ubuntu (zewb)
<JoseeAntonioR> He's not listening to any advice
<ubottu> zewb called the ops in #ubuntu (usr13)
<ubottu> zewb called the ops in #ubuntu (zewb)
<ubottu> zewb called the ops in #ubuntu (tdhz77)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from zewb)
<ubottu> zewb called the ops in #ubuntu (wylde_)
<ubottu> zewb called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<usr13> anywone awake?
<ubottu> zewb called the ops in #ubuntu (GEEGEEGEE)
<chu> Ahh, that's not really contributing anything.
<ubottu> zewb called the ops in #ubuntu (madLyfe)
<JoseeAntonioR> #u ops, need a quiet in zewb
<usr13> there are some rather disruptive things going on....
<chu> Cheers bazhang
<JoseeAntonioR> usr13: an op has already taken the necessary actions in zewb, don't worry
<JoseeAntonioR> bazhang: thanks again
<bazhang> the bot can access redhat bugs db?
<JoseeAntonioR> bazhang: nope, it returns an error
<bazhang> JoseeAntonioR, for that particular bug, yes.
<JoseeAntonioR> let me try with another bug, then
<bazhang> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, same error, it changes the link
<JoseeAntonioR> I give the show_bug.cgi page, and looks for xml.cgi
<bazhang> cool
<bazhang> it works for debian bugs
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, it does
<bkerensa> It can track some upstream
<bkerensa> but Red Hat is clearly not Upstream :)
<bkerensa> hmm not moz
<bazhang> <theadmin> vampirnata: There's MATE-Desktop which is an exact GNOME 2 replica, you may enjoy using it if you're fan of the "classic" Ubuntu look (circa 10.04)
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> dont dazzle me bro!
<ikonia> the point that mate is based on the gnome2 branch, which is dead seems to be being lost on people
<bazhang> shahgurliev seems to think #ubuntu is the UNIX knowledge channel
<topyli> i haven't paid enough attention, but it seems the mate folks are actually trying to come up with a sustainable plan, including porting the stuff to gtk3 and gnome3 libs, and only maintaining things like the panel and metacity
<topyli> no gurantee of course that such a plan really will work out
<ikonia> topyli: I will wager considerable money it's not possible without a re-write
<k1l_> i dont think thats gonna work. they had to rename code because of the depencies. the forked the gnome basic apps like nautilus and eog etc. to work with their "new" code
<ikonia> agreed
<topyli> we'll see. it certainly looks more sane than the old 'goneme' nonsense back in 2.0 days
<ikonia> be interesting to see what they plan, but I just can't see it as a sustainable project/design
<k1l_> honestly i hope they find a way because then the "gnome2-fanboys" will stop to start a unity/gnome3 flamewar every now and then
<ikonia> it won't change that
<topyli> i'd rather advertise the 'nostalgic' shell extensions than mate for gnome2 fans
<ikonia> the work mint is doing with extensions seems to be the most sensible approach
<ikonia> they are using gnome 3 as it was designed
<topyli> yes
<topyli> anyway, once gnome 4 is out, gnome 3 will be declared 'perfect'. that's how it's always been :)
<astraljava> You make it sound like nostalgia is a bad thing.
<topyli> well we don't have people pining for gnome 1 these days, do we
<Myrtti> "#ubuntu-offtopic"
<bazhang> kde3.5 more like
<topyli> right :)
<bazhang> terminhell giving odd advice
<bazhang> ah right, he does not even use Ubuntu
<jpds> Nothing like misinformation.
<bazhang> neither he nor theadmin use Ubuntu. recommending MATE and the like as well.
<ikonia> I like how "they do exist, just not in ubuntu" so where to they exist ? in the air ? I use the "bubble" group on my machine does that make it "bubble exists, just not in ubuntu"
<bazhang> oCean, apologies at not being available for PM earlier
<bazhang> have had to set +g due to noxious spammers via PM
<oCean> bazhang: not a problem at all
<oCean> really
<oCean> that can be a pain :(
<bazhang> <stripper> can i be operator in this xchat like ubottu
<oCean> ehm..
<bazhang> <Double_Rainbow> hey vibhav, what did the rapist say to his victim ?
<bazhang> some intervention in -ot needed
<IdleOne> you intervened :)
<bazhang> that deserves a +b
<IdleOne> @btlogin
<bazhang> martinphone has a history of doing this
<oCean> Guest68204: hi
<IdleOne> Guest68204: is there anything I can help you with?
<Unit193> His connection, and autoidentify, it's M0hi.
<IdleOne> oh.
<IdleOne> k then :)
<Unit193> Seems like he may have left it open.
<bkerensa> IdleOne: to clarify apparently DMB can potentially provide membership but it does not seem like that is a frequent function?
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-22
<bruenig> longtime no see!
<Jordan_U> bruenig: Hi. Could you explain why you said that ekrjnfedfkj was a spambot?
<bruenig> when I /me'd, got weird ctcp stuff from him
<bruenig> CTCP ERRMSG reply from ekrjnfedfkj: ACTION is a bash expert :unknown CTCP
<bruenig> only a bot would do something like that
<bkerensa> so he set custom CTCP replies
<bkerensa> I have the same
<bruenig> spammer
<bruenig> messing up my status tab
<Jordan_U> I wouldn't say that that makes them a spammer, but it does mean that they're using noisy scripts in #ubuntu, which is against our policies. If I see them again I'll talk to them about it.
<bruenig> Jordan_U is a srs op
<Jordan_U> bruenig: Thank you for reporting this, and in the future please report such things here (and avoid calling someone a "spammer" if it's not clear that's the case, as it can be seen as offensive and can thus unneccisarily escalate things).
<bruenig> srs op is srs
<bkerensa> bruenig: this channel is not for idling unless you have any other questions can you please part the channel?
<bkerensa> Jordan_U: I am watching our backtrack guy
<bkerensa> ;)
<bruenig> can I idle in #ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> bruenig: Yes.
<bruenig> AHHHH YEAH
<bruenig> idling, here I come
<bkerensa> >.< oh I forget he was there
<bazhang> nice floodbots factoid
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (reggal)
<Corey> *sigh*
<twb> I am banned from #ubuntu-server.  I do not know why.  What can I do about this?
<bazhang> twb, let me check
<bazhang> twb, was this related to repeated swearing/foul language?
<twb> Well I have been told off a couple of times in the last month or so
<twb> I wasn't aware of someone saying "stop now or I'll ban you"
<bazhang> uh, so you've sworn repeatedly even after being asked not to?
<twb> Well I'm australian, sometimes it slips out if I'm distracted
<twb> But not twice on the same day or anything
<bazhang> so is that a yes?
<twb> I suppose technically, yes
<bazhang> being from Australia is not a defence
<bazhang> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<twb> Understood.
<bazhang> thats the standard for all ubuntu namespace channels
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> I've not got access to -server, perhaps someone else here has
<twb> It's not like I will go "you stupid c*cksucking mofos why don't you all die", it's more like I'll say "oracle's decision to drop osol was a shitty move" and someone will remind me that shitty is not allowed and I will say "oops, sorry"
<bazhang> twb yes, but using stars is the exact same as spelling it all out. there is no need to typ e it at all.
<twb> I'm saying: I *didn't* say that.
<bazhang> read what you have to say before hitting enter. it's that simple
<twb> It was "shitty" and "STFU" that was objected to AFAIK
<twb> On different weeks
<bazhang> those are never welcome
<twb> Understood.
<bazhang> twb, no one with access appears to be around now, would you mind returning later to get this fully resolved
<Corey> Hi.
<twb> bazhang: no worries
<twb> If someone reads scrollback, they can feel free to unban me even if I'm not in #ubuntu-ops at the time :-)
<bazhang> twb, you'll need to return here first
<twb> OK
<bazhang> twb, so come back in a few hours, thanks
<bazhang> !idle | twb
<ubottu> twb: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Corey> I'm on the -server list.
<Corey> Thoughts?
<chu> So, twb is a regular in #emacs, I'm very familiar with him.
<chu> He's quite open with his language, but he certainly knows a lot.
<chu> I dare say he'll probably continue with the language, but perhaps not intentionally (it may just slip, but I feel it probably will).
<Tm_T> good morning
<chu> Hello
<vibhav> Shouldnt !ops in #ubuntu-offtopic contain chu name then?
<IdleOne> chu can add it if he wants
<vibhav> fine
<k1l_> bye bye
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from sky100)
<oCean> <ICWiener> wasn't he banned from #u? Of was it an other channel
<knome> at least #x
<oCean> right, that is what I remember
<DJones> I thought he'd been asked to change his nick in the past
<DJones> Also known as defrostedwang
<ikonia> how tedious
<bazhang> now trolling #debian
<bazhang> enough nonsense
<bazhang> <Papa> hey cygwin helps to run lienecks software in windows its not ny help to me
<bazhang> he just can't quit
<IdleOne> where was that?
<IdleOne> nm I see it now
<bazhang> where we asked him to go , right before he got removed
<bazhang> Shano, how can we help you
<Shano> hi wondering why i was banned from #ubuntu :)
<bazhang> Shano, continuing nonsense when asked repeatedly to stop
<Shano> I dont think i continued, i said all of 2 lines of chat :/
<bazhang> Shano, you did continue, after repeated warnings.
<Shano> Okay I didn't realize it was nonsense, my bad
<oCean> Shano: you picked the word "windoze" from the scrollback. Did you notice what happened there?
<Shano> anyway to get a second chance if i quit the crap
<bazhang> Shano, you were told repeatedly it *was* nonsense, and to stop
<bazhang> the warnings were very clear, in fact
<Shano> yes but you dont think it was harsh from me saying 2 different lines of chat and getting banned for it? and the second line wasn't continuing it, it was only saying i didnt see why people hate the word.
<IdleOne> We don't hate the word. We see no reason to mispell the name of another OS in an effort to denigrate it
<IdleOne> it makes you look like the bad guy
<Shano> well sorry to use the word, wont happen again. hopefully i can be unbanned from #ubuntu
<bazhang> Shano, not at this time, no
<IdleOne> that will be up to the op who set the ban.
<Shano> Well I dont know who set the ban
<Shano> the log doesn't say
<bazhang> I did
<Shano> mkay
<bazhang> come back in 24 hours and we can discuss
<Shano> see you in 24hrs
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> Shano, please dont idle here, please come back in 24 hrs
<bazhang> * [toogfo] (~mylogin@192.4.0.183):  Java IRC Hacks Bot
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-23
<GTRsdk> Hi. Could you unban *@*/unaffiliared/gtrsdk in -offtopic?
<Mamarok> Lord_Havoc_is pasting links in random channels
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> 4 so far
<Mamarok> actually: [10:55] <Lord_Havoc_> Hey! Wanna learn how to hack from people who actually "know" how to manipulate computers/networks?! Well you can right now by just joining our chat and asking questions. We're all patient and help people who dont understand. Join chat.us.freenode.net (6665) chan #hl2 See ya online!
<Myrtti> which so far? other than #ubuntu?
<bazhang> yes, spamflood then quit
<Mamarok> #kubuntu as well
<Mamarok> hde did the same in #kde
<Mamarok> (yes I know, outside of our scope)
<bazhang> #k , ##linux, #u and that
<Mamarok> looks like something for freenode ops to handle
<bazhang> yank his cloak
<Myrtti> already talked with him. if he continues, prod me
<bazhang> ok
<Mamarok> he just did in #kde-devel
<mrmist> just as in, right now?
<Mamarok> nvm, that was before, I didn't check the timestamp
<bazhang> actionparsnip pretty much ignores all !ot calls
<Mamarok> bazhang: what is new about that?
<bazhang> Mamarok, true
<ubottu> k1l called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<oCean> I´m afk, but sx_usr_ in #u is full of nonsense, keep an eye on him...
<oCean> smallfoot is in #u
<Tm_T> uh
<Tm_T> @btlogin
<oCean> (~markulabl@p57906A4E.dip.t-dialin.net) lars his range
<markulable> why do you ban me ocean
<oCean> markulable: hi lars, we're not going through this again.
<markulable> lars???????????????
<markulable> who is lars?????????
<oCean> right
<oCean> nuff said
<markulable> no.
<markulable> But if you say that
<markulable> you're sure right
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, Joit said:  !?Save? there is nothing to save anymore
<ubottu> PriceChild called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<Pricey> awesome
<Pricey> AlanBell: Do you set bans including idents by default?
<AlanBell> yeah, that was just my /kickban command
<Pricey> I hope you know how easily they are to change? :p
<AlanBell> sure
<Pricey> Just checking :)
<IdleOne> Pricey: join #ubuntu-irc so you can get the highlights
<Pricey> bah, didn't realise i'd dropped, apologies
<Tm_T> just mute him
<Tm_T> no reward in ban form, but don't pollute channel either
<Tm_T> how precise this one is?
<IdleOne> about as precise as he can be
<ubottu> vibhav called the ops in #ubuntu (manpussy)
<DJones> I only removed that one, if anybody wants to set a ban, feel free
<Tm_T> DJones: floodbot did ban alreadu
<Tm_T> y
<DJones> I didn't see that, happened after the remove
<Tm_T> yup
<topyli> pm'd TheOtherGuy, awaiting response
<bazhang> sheesh
<bazhang> brandon just cannot listen
<ikonia> what's going on in -ot ?
<topyli> theoghterguy was quieted, then left. then returned under another name. refuses to respond to pm
<GobShite> ?
<ikonia> hello GobShite
<bazhang> there was never any such statement
<GobShite> was doing me best
<ikonia> GobShite: if you could check your private message window please
<ikonia> you'll find I asked you to change your nickname as "gob shite" isn't really appropriate nickname to use in the ubuntu channel
<bazhang> suggesting non-existent packages should not be done. others will correct you if you do it
<GobShite> well it registered with nickserv ok, and i been using it for 3 years on freenode, and i spend a LOT of time in ubuntu. and many other channels, so why now ? you having a bad day ?
<ikonia> GobShite: nothing to do with having a bad day or anything like that
<ikonia> GobShite: it's simpley a bit of a rude name
<ikonia> if I was to call someone a "gob shite" it would be pretty rude, so addressing someone as "gobshite" isn't really something we want to do in #ubuntu
<GobShite> topic dosnt mention anything about moinkiers , and i cant seem to se anything in the freenode tos ? you making the rules up as you go then ?
<ikonia> GobShite: not at all, the channel has a family friendly language policy and calling someone "gobshite" isn't really appopriate for that
<bazhang> ikonia, his response of being corrected on packages etc, warranted it enough
<bazhang> nothing nick related there at all
<ikonia> bazhang: two seperate issues
<bazhang> true
<GobShite> well in the uk its it just means "not holding back in self expression, nothingto do with shit,,, gobshite is a slang term for not worrying about what is sad
<GobShite> said
<ikonia> GobShite: no it doesn't mean that
<ikonia> GobShite: it means someone is someone who talks "shit"
<GobShite> yer it does its a coloqualisiam
<ikonia> I know, hence why I'm asking you to change it "please"
<GobShite> nah it dosnt
<ikonia> it's not an old nickname for you
<GobShite> ask any irishman
<ikonia> ok, I'll change my approach then
<ikonia> "you will not be allowed in #ubuntu using the nickname gobshite"
<ikonia> that should put an end to the argument
<GobShite> srr, i will rether leave the room ubuntu, and not offer any more help , if thats how it has to be.
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> take care and you're welcome to /part now
<GobShite> ok thanks
<ubottu> Yankees52 called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<bazhang> hfsplus again
<bazhang> staff ^
<ubottu> Yankees52 called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<bazhang> <Yankees52> i demand you ban me   via PM
<bazhang> <Yankees52> ban me in ubuntu-kernel then i will quit irc
<bazhang> early warning system
<Pricey> can people still place ignore masks on thr bots?
<bazhang> on ubuttu, think so
<bazhang> whoops ubottu
<bazhang> I asked him to quit and go for a bike ride. he said ok
<DJones> Yankees52 was in #u this morning, didn't speak, only noticed when they quit the channel
<Myrtti> that's probably because afaik he's muted
<bazhang> he has to be one of the champion bandodgers in freenode
<bazhang> HFSPLUS iirc
<Myrtti> you can refer to him as HFSPlus, as that's how he's known.
<bazhang> so much for quitting
<ikonia> was there a netsplit while I was away ?
<bazhang> just a vpn or the like going down
<ikonia> my link ?
<bazhang> * ikonia has quit (Ping timeout: 244 seconds)
<ikonia> how odd
<ikonia> thank you
<bazhang> * Tsunamifox has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<bazhang> most were that ^
<AlanBell> pure attention seeking
<bazhang> resno's system is beyond repair imo
<Pricey> bazhang: I take it that means it isn't used though.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, JVC said: Ubottu's last comment is especially salient given today's date.
<Endafy> trying to find files on the Internet is getting more and more impossible
<Endafy> what is with these rar files with another rar file thats password protected
<Endafy> it asks me to go to some BS site and NEVER gives me the password
<Endafy> im looking for a plugin for no$gba and I cant find it
<Fuchs> Endafy: sure you ended up in the right channel?
<Endafy> oh no
<Endafy> why am I in ops
<Endafy> thats odd
<Endafy> I assumed I was in offtopic
<Fuchs> and then unfortunately pirating games, including roms for emulators, are unfortuantely not really on-topic on the whole freenode network :)
<Endafy> im not trying to pirate anything I am looking for a graphics plugin I own the game I want to play on my pc
<Endafy> 1992 backup laws state that I can
<Fuchs> anyway, this channel here is definitely the wrong one :)
<Endafy> yeah whats up with me being in ops
<Fuchs> well, that I don't know, maybe the ops can answer that
<Endafy>  Endafy sets mode +i Endafy
<Endafy> * #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-ops :Forwarding to another channel
<Endafy> so logging in doesnt even fix it
<Endafy> maybe the room is full ttfn then
<Shano56> hi am i still banned on #ubuntu
<Shano56> I connected this morning with the rest of my favorites on freenode, didn't even realize i connected
<bazhang> you changed IP to get back in
<Shano56> no?
<Shano56> oh
<Shano56> i bypassed my router today cuz it was having issues
<Shano56> thats probably why :p
<bazhang> yep
<Shano56> I didn't even think about it
<bazhang> thats called ban evading
<ubottu> Darael called the ops in #ubuntu (impiratCOM)
<Shano56> well it wasnt intentional -_-
<bazhang> and I asked you to come *here*
<Shano56> I was supposed to come here today and discuss my ban
<bazhang> yet you did not. you just went back into #ubuntu
<Shano56> can i show you something?
<Shano56> give me one second
<bazhang> no need
<bazhang> I spotted what you had done, then PMed you to exit the channel
<Shano56> You think i did it on purpose
<Shano56> ?
<bazhang> your router was just suddenly having issues
<Shano56> look at this > http://i.imgur.com/gTjjB.png
<Shano56> I have mirc connect to all my favorites on startup
<Shano56> I didn't even realize i connected to #ubuntu
<Shano56> You pointed that out, I left
<Shano56> Notice I said nothing all day on #ubuntu
<bazhang> we cannot watch it every second. we have to assume good faith and hope people come here to resolve their bans
<Shano56> here is a screenshot of the call logs to my ISP i have been on the phone with all day
<Shano56> trying to figure out why my internet has been having issues > http://i.imgur.com/F6fvt.png
<genii-around> This is not a support channel.
<Shano56> I am not asking for support
<bazhang> thats not connected to ban evading. you were asked to come here to resolve the ban
<Shano56> you think I bypassed my router to evade a ban
<Shano56> Yes I am coming here to discuss my ban
<bazhang> that is what happened.
<Shano56> It may have happened, but it was an accident
<bazhang> getting a ban lifted after just ban evading does not inspire much confidence that you will actually follow the channel guidelines
<Shano56> Did you look at what I showed you?
<Shano56> the two screenshots?
<bazhang> which is why you were banned in the first place
<bazhang> no
<Shano56> Now take some reason, like a human, and think about what i showed you
<Shano56> the first is a screenshot showing how many channels I am connected to
<bazhang> lets try this again.
<Shano56> Now with some basic reasoning, one might understand how i didnt realize i was connected to #ubuntu
<bazhang> thats odd. I always know the channels I am connected to
<bazhang> better to take #ubuntu off the auto join list until this is resolved
<Shano56> Second, is a screenshot of the call log, showing that I have been on the phone with my ISP, showing a little more evidance that I ahve been having problems with my internet, which may explain why i had to bypass my router
<bazhang> Shano56, come back in 48 hours and we can discuss.  as in come to #ubuntu-ops (not #ubuntu )
<bazhang> in the meantime, better take #ubuntu off the auto-join list as you cannot seem to know which channels you are in
<Shano56> No, you're a joke. You do not have the reasoning of a normal human. I will avoid #ubuntu and #ubunto-ops as they do not have the reasoning power of normal human beings. I will switch to a different OS that may have better IRC support. bye.
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> * impiratCOM (impirat-we@ppp-109-239-215-148.ekran39.ru) has joined #ubuntu
<genii-around> Again?
<bazhang> how the heck did he just rejoin
<bazhang>  impiratCOM has quit (Killed (idoru (Spam is off topic on freenode.)))
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest16702)
<ubottu> Guest16702 called the ops in #ubuntu (bekks)
<genii-around> Stupid bots just keep coming today
<bazhang> should we +r ?
<genii-around> I don't feel good unilaterally deciding that
<genii-around> If there was a sudden flood of them, maybe. Right now just trickling in, trickling in, etc
<bazhang> pretty sure thats a person (the impirat one)
<genii-around> The typo stuff like  !!!1 indicates possibly. Also the lag times between kicks and rejoins are fairly human
<bazhang> most bots dont do :D
<bazhang> genii-around, thought that was banworthy. I have him in PM now.
<genii-around> k
<bazhang> <cerjam-g71> now my personal opinion is a large portion of the userbase is noobs, but what is wrong with that?
<bazhang> the name calling/abuse was enough right away
<cerjam-g71> howdy.
<ubottu> Yankees52 called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<cerjam-g71> i have grievences with bazhang and genii-around.
<bazhang> cerjam-g71, you came into the channel completely offtopic, calling names
<ubottu> Yankees52 called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<cerjam-g71> i called no one any name.
<bazhang> cerjam-g71, thats against the channel guidelines
<bazhang> noobs
<bazhang> dunce
<cerjam-g71> i said the OS was.
<cerjam-g71> not the users.
<bazhang> the channel is logged. it's not up for debate
<bazhang> cerjam-g71, so if there is nothing further, please exit the channel
<cerjam-g71> ..
<cerjam-g71> it is up for debate
<cerjam-g71> you're lying.
<cerjam-g71> i said ubuntu was noob, not the people who use it.
<cerjam-g71> unless you can prove otherwise
<cerjam-g71> which you seem to refuse to do.
<bazhang> cerjam-g71, this channel is for ban resolution
<cerjam-g71> and?
<cerjam-g71> i feel i have a legit concern.
<IdleOne> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<cerjam-g71> you're lying to me.
<bazhang> cerjam-g71, its not the debate channel
<IdleOne> cerjam-g71: the logs for the channel are posted to that link hourly
<bazhang> <cerjam-g71> check the other channel dexter, youll understand
<bazhang> pretty clear what that's about
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-24
<cerjam-g71> ..
<cerjam-g71> what is that about?
<cerjam-g71> O_o
<bazhang> <cerjam-g71> bazhang is a real dunce.
<cerjam-g71> you want me to pastebin a log because my keyboard mispelt channnel
<cerjam-g71> am i wrong?
<IdleOne> Cocytus: Can I help you?
<Cocytus> greetings....no help needed at the moment.
<bazhang> is this Yankees52?
<IdleOne> Cocytus: we have a no idling policy. Please part now if there is nothing the ops team can do for you.
<bazhang> Cocytus, thats you?
<Cocytus> Farewell, I will depart then. I was just planning on observing for a while.
<Cocytus> no, bazhang.
<IdleOne> Cocytus: /msg ubottu !logs if you wish to observe
<Cocytus> thanks for the advice. I will remember that for future reference.
<bazhang> * [Yankees52] (~john@c-76-24-90-249.hsd1.ma.comcast.net): Sabathia
<bazhang> guess not
<IdleOne> to close for comfort
<genii-around> Those comcast ones all seem to look alike after a while
<ubottu> Budwesier called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
<JoseeAntonioR> Guys, constant abuse from Budweiser. He's now on #u-irc
<elky> we're aware.
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok, thanks.
<ubottu> BudLight called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> <Sarah> Jimmy_Chunga, buy MS Office! O.o
<genii-around> bazhang: Strangeness abounds tonight.
<bazhang> Sarah just PM'ed me, and is defending telling people to just google it, as a sane approach to support
<IdleOne> in that case she doesn't need #ubuntu for support and can stay banned?
<genii-around> Heh
<bazhang> it was a remove
<bazhang> it will be a ban if he tries to rejoin and continues like that
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu Sarah none@h50n3-sbg-a11.ias.bredband.telia.com simple remove from channel for constant offtopic, belittling and unhelpful commentary
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <wolfgang> im banned from #minecraft for asking about cracked minecraft
<bazhang> cracked minecraft?
<genii-around> Apparently.
<JoseeAntonioR> Guys, who should I ask permission to create a channel in the namespace?
<IdleOne> nobody, go for it :)
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> just for your information, I'll create the #ubuntu-on-air channel, which will be used for a project that has been discussed during UDS
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks again!
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> @btlogin
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (PorraQuente appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<chu> Might want to just remove him from the channel, it's a bot anyway.
<LjL> ikonia: fwiw i didn't understand the thing about the parsing of the disk either. it seems fair to let people know why they shouldn't recommend something, especially when they were humbly suggesting they used it *while* pointing out it wasn't recommended
<ikonia> LjL: basically when it "parses" the disk for displaying (read or write mode) it's been known to mess up the file system
<ikonia> the write mode causes a lot more problems because it's designed to change the file system, but the read only mode also causes issues with it, especially in ext3 and 4, less so with 2
<LjL> ikonia: so the read-only mode actually writes to the filesystem as well?
<ikonia> LjL: it seems to yes, if it's an actual right or just the "pass through" of the ext driver on windows I don't know
<ikonia> I don't think "write" is the correct word, but I can't think of a better way to describe it
<LjL> ikonia: why don't you say what you've said to me now to StarChild as well? i'm sorry to insist about this stuff but this is another instance where you seem to be bossing people around, when it would be easy to instead share what you know about the issue and let them see your point of view :\
<ikonia> "bossing someone around" asking them to not recommend something that's dangerous
<LjL> well maybe it's just me
<LjL> but i re-read the conversation, and it sounds as bossing around.
<ikonia> no problem then
<ikonia> I'll let him recommend ntfs home directories
<LjL> whatever
<ikonia> sure
<LjL> keep drawing users away from #ubuntu by being scorching, i've kind of stopped caring
<ikonia> how is telling someone that the ext driver in windows is actually unstable when they are recommending NTFS home directories drawing people away ?
<ikonia> rather than stopping someone making a real mess of their machine ?
<LjL> ikonia: you haven't explained why you couldn't just tell them what you've told me here, instead of "it's not recommended full stop"
<ikonia> because he seemed he was struggling to grasp it and I was doing multiple other things
<ikonia> plus I didn't have the best way to describe it as I've just tried to do to you with pretty poor wording
<ikonia> LjL: he still seems itnerested, if you can think of a better worded way to explain it, it seems it would be worth while
<ikonia> interested even
<LjL> ikonia: well, the thing is, if you don't know something with 100% accuracy, i think it's still worth to say what you know (and state what you don't) rather than dismiss the person
<ikonia> I've not dimissed him
<ikonia> I just can't think of a good way to word it
<ikonia> LjL: any better ?
<LjL> yes. do you have a source about this, anyway? i've googled "ext2fsd read-only dangerous" but that didn't turn up too much
<ikonia> LjL: nothing to hand, I've not used it much since the issues it caused with ext3
<ikonia> ext2 was bad enough
<ikonia> I'm sure I can dig something out
<ikonia> there are some solid documentation on the features currently available/not available http://www.ext2fsd.com/?p=74
<LjL> might this be an issue?  13, FIXME: don't do journal replay for devices set as readonly
<ikonia> poassibly
<ikonia> I was just having a poke around that
<ikonia> there was some other notes about ext4 unclean marks causing a failure to mount or a forced mount corruption
<ikonia> although that stuff doesn't appear to be as well noted
<ikonia> has anyone noticed people complaining about http://ppa.launchpad.net  being dead
<ikonia> I can't get any of the hosts under it's dns to resolve/respond
<ikonia> someone in #ubuntu is complaining it's been like that for days, but that seems unlikley
<oCean> Hmm, I think I noticed that yesterday, or maybe even friday
<oCean> didn't think much of it then
<ikonia> seems pretty serious
<AlanBell> it resolves for me
<AlanBell> there might be 404 errors if someone has upgraded to a release and the PPA they added doesn't publish to that series
<ikonia> the whole host isnt responding for me
<AlanBell> http://ppa.launchpad.net/alanbell/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources
<AlanBell> works for me
<cipher__> i am running an optimus laptop (xps15z), and recently optirun / bumblebee ceased working. i purged bumblebee and reinstalled nvidia-current (proprietary gpu driver). In /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf i forced the gpu to nvidia and here is the output: http://pastie.org/4142847 ... I recall when i originally got this working, i believe i had to change my x.org conf file. I'd really appreciate help
<oCean> cipher__: ?
<cipher__> hi
<oCean> cipher__: you realize this is the #ubuntu-ops channel?
<cipher__> no, not really :S
<Pricey> Pici: is it just me, or has mcloy been a pain for years?
<Pricey> Literally years. I've been absent some time but that nick just jumps out at me.
<Pici> Pricey: I think he was known as another nick that I can't remember right now, but you're probably right.
<Pricey> Perhaps I'm missremembering. I fail to find logs to back up my wild accusations.
<topyli> i think it's more like a few months only
<Pricey> Mmhm, I only see back to March.
<Pricey> And activity at that, not bad activity.
<IdleOne> is KingOzzy banned from -ot?
<ikonia> he was
<IdleOne> ok.
<ikonia> don't know if he still is/should be
<ikonia> he's a real pain in the neck
<IdleOne> yup I saw the BT comments
<IdleOne> a user informed me of possible ban evasion is why I asked
<IdleOne>  King_OnTheGo
<ikonia> I know he was banned, I don't know if anyone has removed the ban/should remove the ban
<ikonia> from my impression of him, he can go and find another community
<bioterror> dont they all find their way to arch linux nowdays?
<Pici> bad bioterror.;
<Pici> .30
<Pici> ;)
<IdleOne> -!discuss is <reply> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<IdleOne> anybody like, dislike, not care about this new factoid?
<Myrtti> all of it?
<Myrtti> nevermind
<IdleOne> alright then.
<Jordan_U> What does #ubuntu-discuss provide that #ubuntu-offtopic doesn't?
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: from the topic
<IdleOne>  Welcome to #ubuntu-discuss. This is a channel for high quality on-topic non-support discussions about Ubuntu.
<Myrtti> YAY.
<IdleOne> !discuss is <reply> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> factoid approved. edit if you feel you can do it better
<topyli> it does make me feel like i can't talk about ubuntu in -ot anymore :\
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-17
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, valorie said: !hp is HP printers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, adnauseam said: ubottu: the problem is there's little to no documentation. i don't know where to exactly begin. which is why i don't know what to ask about. i'd like it if i found someone who's installed a zotero server to know exactly what they've done - because i'm somewhat at a loss personally.
<DJones> !bot > adnauseam
<IdleOne> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Pici> oops
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> happens :)
<Pici> I could have sworn I updated the 11.10 factoid.
<LjL> Pici: hey, nobody escapes old age
<Pici> my logs say that I updated it on 5/9 and then again on 5/30
<Pici> tsimpson / jussi: is there something going on with ubottu's factoid datbaase? I have some edits that seem to have been reverted.
<LjL> Pici: i can tell you the file system is not read only (i've learned to always check that first)
<LjL> Pici: would you happen to know what a blue background, normal foreground means in "ls --color"?
<LjL> oh, probably hard link
<Pici> dircolors -p | grep HARD = 44;37 (white text on blue background)
<Pici> jrib: I'm not sure if #bash is going to be able to help him. they can get kind of picky if its not directly bash related.
<LjL> Pici: yeah that's it, the ubottu database shows up that way so i was wondering if that had anything to do with the issue
<Pici> LjL: Yeah.
<jrib> Pici: i'll keep an eye on #bash
<Pici> jrib: I am too
<jrib> Pici: yes, I was surprised by 11.10, I updated it again just now in pm
<genii> Is there a special process to get a cloak for a name you intend to use for a bot on your own registered channel?
<LjL> genii: staff will need your bot (or you, while logged in as the bot) to say something proving it's yours to them
<genii> eg: I'm also sitting in #freenode as JuanValdez which is what I intend to use as a bot, asking them for a cloak
<genii> Hm
<LjL> genii: so basically, 1) join as bot 2) from yourself: "i'd like a bot cloak for <mybot>" 3) from your bot: "yes, i can confirm i'm genii's bot"
<genii> OK
<LjL> i bet if i join your channel, i'm not going to find you and h00k passing mugs around with the bot watching
<genii> Hehe
<genii> We have 7-8 right now
<genii> I'm going to work on the bot over the next week, etc
<LjL> meh, i guess i've probably got some free slots as i parted some other channels so
<Jordan_U> k1l: webchat gateway users are +e'd in #ubuntu by the bots (unless their host is +b). Just adding +q (which they already have as a webchat user) won't quiet them.
<k1l> yes, i didnt look up that its a webchat user when i fired the mute script
<LjL> well if you quiet by nickname, that *should* work
<LjL> we used to all quiet by nickname so that's the way i put it in the bots
<LjL> although "work" here means, the bot will take on a mind of its own and kickban them as soon as you +q them
<k1l> then we need seveas to tune his script for #ubuntu :)
<LjL> good luck
<LjL> maybe you can blackmail him
 * Jordan_U sends blackmail material in #ubuntu-ops-team.
<LjL> yeah, i will search my logs for instances of Seveas running around the channel naked as well
<k1l> iirc he lives in .nl, that is not that far away from my location :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, reisio said: ubottu: 'cept there usually is :p
<h00k> LjL: I bet you're right, yeah.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-18
<usr13>  junior23
<tsimpson> Pici: !11.10 was (and probably should be) an alias for !oneiric, I see you edited !oniric twice on 2013-05-09 and once one 2013-05-30
<tsimpson> the last edit of !11.10 before the 17th was on 2012-04-26
<Flannel> txwikinger: Kindly jostle your network cable to get it to work again.  Thanks :)
<DJones> IdleOne: Nice response to the troll
<IdleOne> Sometimes I get one right :)
<IdleOne> if it takes 4 hours to install ubuntu he needs a new computer
 * IdleOne steps away
<k1l_> i think its the typical "im a debian user, i know everything" problem
<DJones> Its the first time they've seen Ubuntu, but they _know_ that Universe used to be enabled by default but not in 13.04
<IdleOne> doesn't know to use apt-cache show
<bazhang> <eCurrency> (I should've used "sudo" ?but I'm already root
<bazhang> oy
<DJones> Hmmh, running a bitcoin mining pool, doesn't bitcoin mining need a fairly meaty graphics card? So running on a hosted server doesn't seem to be that logical a step
<bazhang> true
<bazhang> bitcoin mining itself seems suspect
<elky> a mining pool is not what is doing the mining.
<elky> it dishes out tasks to clients which actually do the mining
<DJones> elky: Thanks, thats doubled what I know about bitcoin mining from 1 to 2 facts :)
<elky> heh
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (songo)
<Pici> thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> I did nothing
<Pici> If I wasn't there you would have gotten it. so thanks :)
<genii> Quick-draw McPici :)
<ubottu> CCTheMan called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Repent for the kingdom of god is at hand!)
<genii> @comment 55646 HSFPlus again, "the end is nigh" type religious spamming etc
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> Not sure who approves applications to #xubuntu IRC Operators team but I just made an application.
<Tm_T> genii: IRCC
 * Tm_T hides
<genii> Heh
<Pici> "Kaulbach (mystic-scientist) wants to be a member of #xubuntu IRC
<Pici> Operators"
<genii> Just noticed I wasn't when I tried to +o there
<jbroome> txwikinger: i hope that server handles mail better than irc
<genii> Looks like he has some autojoin for here but not other channels
<jbroome> does he need a ##fix_your_connection time out? :)
<Unit193> genii: Other channels as well.  He's in atleast 6 of mine.  Mainly needs SASL or CertFP. ;)
<genii> Ah. I saw he left -ot but didn't keep popping in and out of there
<jbroome> well he's getting his cloak, so something is identifying him to NS
<jbroome> usually as soon as I start talking about banforwarding someone their connection mellows out.  Looks like it worked again. :)
<Unit193> Normally it happens right after I set it.
<Pici> ditto
<Unit193> Yep, I was pinging him (not over irc) even when he was timed out, 0% package loss over 800 pings.
<ubottu> In ubottu, yrushi said: WHAT IS 1+1???
<jbroome> 1+1=gtfo
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-19
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Guest1343511 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (sumit__ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Guest1343511 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (sumit__ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Guest1343511 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (19))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<Jordan_U> Is anyone else awake that can watch coolack in #ubuntu? They were banned from #fedora for offtopic comments and ranting and it looks like they're likely to continue that trend in #ubuntu.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1512 users, 5 overflows, 1517 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1545 users, 6 overflows, 1551 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1554 users, 7 overflows, 1561 limit))
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<genii> Is it just me or the wallops messages getting odder lately? eg: “The bomb lives only as it is falling.”, etc
<Pici> genii: They do those when they add a new server to the rotation.
<genii> Cool, good to know. It's like some freenode admin dialect or something... !
<genii> They probably speak Klingon too.
<genii> Does #kubuntu-es forward to #ubuntu-es ?
<DJones> As a suggestion for hiding join/part etc messages, how about !quietirc is If you are using webcat.freenode.net, click the IRC dropdown box and go to options and tick the box 'hide joins, parts, quits' For Xchat right click on the channel name, select settings and the 'Hide join/part messages', For irssi please see !quietirssi    Doesn't cover all IRC clients (don't think there is anything for webchat/xchat etc)
<bazhang> http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages
<bazhang> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<bazhang> that xkcd wiki is fairly complete DJones ^
<DJones> Nice, hadn't seen that before
<DJones> I did think about !quietirc is Type '/quit' and you won't see any further annoying messages on IRC
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> <elisa871> because I merged the disk image with an empty Ubuntu disk image I created adamk_
<bazhang> and the other shoe drops!
<Pici> !quietwebchat
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts and quits from being displayed in the freenode webchat, from the menu in the upper left, select options and then tick the "Hide JOINS/PARTS/QUITS" checkbox.  This setting applies to all channels that you are in.
<Pici> !quietxchat
<ubottu> To disable joins and parts from being displayed in all future channels you join, type /set irc_conf_mode 1 . To apply this setting to all current channels, type /gui apply. To disable the prints for only certain channels, right click on the channel tab and click Settings -> Hide Join/Part Messages
<bazhang> W00fs
<bazhang> and windows has tools for that
<bazhang> but thats too easy
<DJones> Skydrive on Ubuntu... Thats something I've never seen asked before
<Pici> I found a fuse module for it as well.
<bazhang> and that was only one of two solutions
<DJones> I saw something linked from the Microsft support pages using the same app
<DJones> But was based on an 11.10 install, so I didn't bother posting it
<genii> Gah. They have to excavate a corner of my office, will be offline a while.
<DJones> I guess genii has burned the coffee
<bazhang> <LiquidDemocracy> Is it possible for the NSA and other undemocratic government agencies to  manipulate the Ubuntu repositories? Ubuntu is a company after all.
<bazhang> by that logic...
<DJones> Ubuntu is a distribution/production, Canonical is a company
<ikonia> come on, it's not for real
<ikonia> he's just been given a clear bit of info, and he's talking about illegal gonvernment activites, with a nickname liquideomcarcy...
<bazhang> that IP seems very familiar
<k1l_> yep, the nick and the switzerland ip rings my troll warning bells
<bazhang> fnord something or other
<DJones> last problem was a qqqqqq
<k1l_> alteregoa, cornholio, fnorddistinus, etc etc etc
<bazhang> bingo!
<k1l_> its all the same user. i know him from banning several times in the german channels
<IdleOne> His question is full of fail. The current US gov. was legally and democratically elected, As far as I know any activities any government deems necessary for the security of their country is legal according to the secret laws and interpretations they make.
<IdleOne> Good ~morning
<DJones> I'd say the answer to the question is 'yes' given that amateurs using a shop bought laptop can hack pretty much anything the want given time & effort, I've no doubt a highly funded & semi secret organisation using fully spec'd mainframes & having the benefit of most previous hackers knoweldge wouldn't find it to difficult if they put their mind to it
<IdleOne> Sounds like some Neo-Matrix stuff
<ikonia> are you seriously suggesting that US gonvernment could exploit the root ubuntu repositories, upload new content, updated the repo's sucessfully with the correct signatures and checksums...and then sync that out to the others.
<ikonia> it's that what's being suggested as "possible"
<ikonia> oh yes, without anyone noticintg
<bazhang> of course not
<bazhang> but we're bored, so why not
<IdleOne> hehe
<ikonia> sure sure, maybe they are also doing time travel too
<bazhang> and angel statues really do move when you are not watching them
<bazhang> so DONT BLINK
<ryanakca> Does anybody mind if I close down #kubuntu-bugs and forward everybody there to #kubuntu-devel? It's been inactive for a few years now. It used to have a bug bot in it, but I'm not sure what happened to it.
<IdleOne> Fine by me
<bazhang> !trivia
<ubottu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! Join to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and to keep excercising those cranial muscles.
<ryanakca> bazhang: Thanks for reminding me. I need to put the eggdrop bot into git for someone to patch the trivia script, which got broken by a Tcl upgrade on my server.
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> it drove Seveas nuts that I got 1337 and stayed there for a bit
<ryanakca> bazhang: If you'd like to volunteer to fix it, I can create an account for you on the server.
<bazhang> ryanakca, if I knew even where to start on something like that, I would gladly do so
<ryanakca> (Then you can again have nice trivia scores to prove your 1337ness to the world!)
<ryanakca> s/can/could/
<ryanakca> Could someone with op privileges in #kubuntu-devel please op me so that I can forward from #kubuntu-bugs? I get "13:25:24 -!- #kubuntu-devel You're not a channel operator" otherwise
<IdleOne> :(
<IdleOne> IRCC please forward #kubuntu-bugs to #kubuntu-devel kthx
<ryanakca> Oh, nevermind. I'm in the access list for #kubuntu-devel . Never knew :)
<ryanakca> ubot2 will need to be removed from #kubuntu-bugs as well
<ryanakca> #kubuntu-testers should also probably be forwarding to #kubuntu-devel. There have been three lines of text there since April 2012, one of which saying that testing now happens in #kubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-testing. Unfortunately, only Hobbsee and freenode-staff are on the access list, so I can't do anything about it.
<ubottu> In ubottu, K4k said: !food is good
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (chokotsis)
<jbroome> oh god
<genii> !multitouch
<k1l> !multikill
 * genii ponders putting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch in some factoid
 * LjL touches genii multiply
<genii> LjL: Decaf for you!
<genii> OK, I'm out...
<k1l> omg, ragequit :)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-20
<bazhang> <SeanHosie54> and if I go to isohunt.com and do a search it times out
<bazhang> thought they were shut down, as well as hotmail
<ryanakca> jpds: Could you please remove ubot2 from #kubuntu-bugs?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, budmang said: ubottu: nice, ipmi is a bit specific but, Im just trying to setup ipmitool between 2 machines, I have the LANS setup, ARP from each machine shows they see eachother.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-21
<k1l> Skymont: i told you several times (and other users) that the financial situation of caninical is not a topic for the #ubuntu channel
<Skymont> hello, i would like the actions of a Ubuntu channel op reviewed, who is in charge?
<k1l> since you didnt follow the advice to stop asking in #ubuntu and switch to #ubuntu-offtopic i kicked you to keep the channel clear for techincal support.
<k1l> do you agree on that behaviour which follows the !guidelines ?
<k1l> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Skymont> k1l, then you should clearly put "For Technical Support Only" on the channel topic and not just general support
<IdleOne> The topic doesn't say anything about general support
<IdleOne> it does say Official Ubuntu Support Channel |
<Skymont> k1l, no where on the topic does it say technical
<k1l> Skymont: the question is: why didnt you follow the advices given to you by several users, to switch the channel?
<IdleOne> so Canonical and their finances have nothing to do with the channel
<IdleOne> anything else you needed cleared up?
<Skymont> yes, who is in charge
<IdleOne> the ircc is, if you followed the link that ubottu sent you about appeals you can get the info
<IdleOne> you will notice the first step was to come to this channel and try speaking with the channel ops, which you have done, next step if you are not satisfied with the results is to contact the IRCC.
<Skymont> i would like the actions of abusing op privileges reviewed
<k1l> Skymont: i tried to tell you, that it wasnt abusing when you were acting against the channel rules.
<IdleOne> k1l: did not abuse his power, he warned kindly and pointed you to the appropriate channel, but you are free to email the IRCC and explain your side and they will review and contact you if necessary.
<Skymont> IdleOne, who gave you ops
<IdleOne> the IRCC did
<k1l> Skymont: if you stay on your opinion, that it was abusing you are free to take the next steps mentioned in the appeals factoid
<Skymont> for all i know you are just a typical irc user
<IdleOne> I am.
<IdleOne> But I am also a Ubuntu op
<IdleOne> Was there anything else?
<Skymont> how can i get into contact with UbuntuIrcCouncil
<IdleOne> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<IdleOne> click the link in that factoid, the email address is on that page
<Skymont> that is not what i asked
<Flannel> Skymont: Hi.  You can contact the IRC council on IRC by joining #ubuntu-irc-council.  This is in that link, which is a handy reference in case you want to use another method.
<Skymont> IdleOne, in your mind is it possible for a channel op to make a mistake?
<IdleOne> absolutely
<IdleOne> I do it all the time
<IdleOne> This is why we have many channel ops and the IRCC to keep ourself in check as much as possible
<IdleOne> ourselves*
<Skymont> so how can i get Ubuntu support if i am quieted on the Ubuntu support channel
<Flannel> Skymont: You need to get unquieted/unbanned before you can do so.
<Skymont> IdleOne, be honest, if i send an email to the address you provided will it just send to to the people who are already on this channel?
<Skymont> it*
<Flannel> Skymont: It sends it to the people who are on the IRC Council.  Some of whom are in this channel (but not all of whom are).  It's also a formality.  However, if you already brought it up in the IRC Council channel, the email is superfluous (but feel free to lodge an appeal both methods).
<Skymont> where is the new Canonical channel?
<Flannel> Skymont: However, lodging an appeal is *not* the way to go about resolving/removing your ban.  That's working with operators in here, and will likely happen on a much shorter time table.  They're two separate things.  Review of operators behaviors (there/email) and review of your behaviors (here).
<Skymont> well, on the Ubuntu channel there is no way of knowing who is an official support person or just a typical IRC user and on the Ubuntu channel topic there is nothing that states is it only a technical support channel
<Skymont> is just says support
<Skymont> thus, it is not far fetched to believe that the Ubuntu channel is support for all questions regarding Ubuntu
<Flannel> Skymont: While that may or may not be accurate, you were asked to take your comments to another channel, and yet you continued.
<elky> did everyone in here get PM'd?
<Skymont> my question was regarding Ubuntu, and i thought it was just typical IRC user trying to make fun of me
<Flannel> Skymont: well, it was explained to you.  And it is in the topic, just requires you to read the links.  Also, people in #ubuntu won't make fun of you (they'll be banned if they do, yadda yadda).
<Skymont> on the topic it does not say channel is only for technical support questions
<Flannel> Skymont: it does if you read.  But regardless, now you know.  #ubuntu is only for technical support.  #ubuntu-offtopic is for non-technical support questions.  Also, if someone asks you to do something reasonable, it's a good chance that they're correct (regardless of whether they're an operator)
<Flannel> Skymont: I've removed your quiet in #ubuntu, but I think you're question probably belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic anyway.
<Skymont> okay thanks
<IdleOne> Skymont: now that this is resolved, please part this channel.
<j4jackj> you know, if someone has an unaffiliated thing that they want to someday become a semi-official audio version of say -offtopic, are they allowed to say with the disclaimer 'I am NOT affiliated with the guys behind all this'?
<j4jackj> if no, why? if yes, why?
<bazhang> j4jackj, did you paste this in an ubuntu channel?
<j4jackj> long story
<j4jackj> ban me if you want.
<bazhang> how many times, and were you asked to stop
<j4jackj> 1ce
<j4jackj> and depending on interpretation yes
<j4jackj> ?
<bazhang> reports disagree with what you say
<j4jackj> 2ce then.
<j4jackj> how?
<bazhang> sounds like 5 times is closer
<j4jackj> maybe i subtly implied it 5 times, but i never notice myself being subtle.
<bazhang> j4jackj, was there anything else? you repeatedly paste something after being asked to stop, and are quieted or banned, anything else to discuss here?
<j4jackj> <bazhang>  and are quieted or banned: was never either.
<j4jackj> was asked to stop but not banned
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> so dont paste it again
<j4jackj> in fact, find out a way to force me to type an answer to something before it posts.
<j4jackj> so why is the offence an offence?
<j4jackj> so why is the offence an offence?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from sere)
<j4jackj> there was no reason for the ban in offtopic
<Flannel> j4jackj: it's not a ban, it's a ten minute quiet, so I can have your attention in the query.
<ryanakca> Could someone on IRCC please ask freenode-staff to forward #kubuntu-testers to #kubuntu-devel? (If there's no need for such a request to come from IRCC, I can do so myself)
<AlanBell> hi ryanakca,we can probably sort that out (I thought it was sorted already)
<ikonia> hello j4jackj
<ikonia> is there something I explained to you in pm between you flooding me that was not clear ?
<j4jackj> I hereby escalate my gripe with -offtopic.
<IdleOne> j4jackj: Why would you flood the op who is trying to help you?
<j4jackj> Because he is not.
<ikonia> j4jackj: I'll make it clear in the logged channel for you so there is no confusion
<j4jackj> no
<ikonia> j4jackj: 1.) you where asked earlier by flannel to control your content in #ubuntu-offtopic and your quiet was removed
<ikonia> 2.) you have just been spewing nonsense chars in #ubuntu-offtopic again - I muted you
<IdleOne> strange because we have two separate ops who both are saying that while in PM with you, you were less the receptive to the instructions on how to properly behave.
<ikonia> 3.) I explained why I muted you
<j4jackj> (that was yesterday)
<ikonia> 4.) you then flood me
<ikonia> 5.) you try to make rude gestures
<ikonia> 6.) you had a bad history in #ubuntu channels
<ikonia> so the fact is - you're now banned
<ikonia> hopefully that's clear fo you
<j4jackj> jhnpjk
<ikonia> for you
<j4jackj> sg
<j4jackj> npj
<j4jackj> njn
<IdleOne> that is exactly the way to not get your ban removed.
<ikonia> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops j4jackj now flooding me again in pm - ignoring
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <TheUsD> its the same steps whether I get it from the website or another place
<bazhang> cough pirated cough
<bazhang> the name even says "cracked" in it! hilarious!
<bazhang> that parrot is dead
<bazhang> it's just sleeping!
<Pici> wow
<bazhang> well I pm'd him, but a beat too late
<DJones> Well, if it wasn't cracked and pirated software, they'd have joined here to explain it rather than just rejoining via webchat with a different nick asking the same question
<DJones> From #freenode 19:56 < Guest58042> how does one get removed from a channel ban? (same ident)
<Pici> inc
<DJones> yup
<ikonia> hello Guest58042
<Guest58042> sup
<ikonia> I assume you want to talk about having your ban removed
<ikonia> Guest58042: correct ?
<Guest58042> Nope, I'll do it on my own. Just coming here to see who's what
<ikonia> Guest58042: ok, then please part the channel
<Guest58042> I'm comfortable here, thank you.
<Guest58042> You don't want to take the time to listen, so whats the point of talking?
<ikonia> you've just said you dont' want to discuss it
<ikonia> so then please leave the channel, as the /topic says we have no idle policy
<Guest58042> I'm not idle, I'm reading the channel, learning :)
<bazhang> and erek still wants support for natty
<CaseyA> Can I be shown the list of rules for your channels?
<CaseyA> Anyone?
<LjL> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<LjL> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<CaseyA> I have read those, but cannot find anything that highlights what can and cannot be discused.
<DJones> CaseyA: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines That link is given to you in the channel topic
<DJones> It specifically mentions illegal activities
<Unit193> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<CaseyA> Who said anything about illegal activities? But since we are on that subject, can you shed some light on that?
<CaseyA> define illegal activities, please.
<DJones> Piracy is covered in Illegal activies
<CaseyA> again, thats very vague. What are you meaning is Piracy?
<CaseyA> by*
<DJones> CaseyA: You are well aware what I'm talking about, you were banned from #ubuntu for refusing to stop asking for support with cracked windows software
<CaseyA> first off, Thats not what I was here to talk about. Second off, it was not windows software, it was Linux. I was having an issue reading an error message.
<CaseyA> I'm here because if you're going to accuse me of something, then I have the right to defend myself and what I'm being charged for. Not for you to accuse me of something and then ban me from a channel I use daily for help.
<CaseyA> So I'd like to understand your rules and what lead you to your quick-draw conclusion.
<CaseyA> Well?
<DJones> As your paste showed http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787579/ The filename even says 'Cracked' in the filename
<CaseyA> So what you're telling me, is anything with the word 'Cracked' is deemed illegal even though you have no real idea or evidence what it is I am trying to do?
<CaseyA> That you're assuming that what I am doing is illegal?
<CaseyA> So if the next person was to come around and ask for help with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787623/ it wouldnt be deemed illegal?
<CaseyA> Because that's what you just said.
<DJones> Well, how about explaining where the file came from?
<CaseyA> the internet.
<IdleOne> Just because an application is made for linux does not mean it is free to use or distribute. that filename is reason enough for us to believe that it is illegal and that you did not pay for the right to use that software. We do not support or help people with pirated software.
<IdleOne> As for what others may or may not ask in the future, we will deal with that in the future.
<CaseyA> Which part of that file name (which can be named anything such as "this is elite haxorx file corporate will downinate pirate illegal.tar") was considered illegal?
<IdleOne> there is no need to crack software if it is free to use
<IdleOne> also, if the software is not in the official ubuntu repositories it is not supported.
<AlanBell> so even if that was a legit download (which it quite clearly isn't) it isn't software we support
<CaseyA> Again, you can always get a free verion of this program from their website. Its a 30-day trial. Which is this.
<CaseyA> Did I ask anyone to support the software? I simply asked what does this error mean.
<IdleOne> So get the free version from the website and seek support from them for it
<CaseyA> I am new to ubuntu and cannot get this software to install, from any source.
<CaseyA> Support is not given for their trial versions.
<AlanBell> so, if you were to provide a link to the legit 30 day trial, I could perhaps download it and check that it is extractable and try to reproduce the issue
<AlanBell> but you didn't do that
<IdleOne> if the software is not in the official ubuntu repositories it is not supported.
<CaseyA> AlanBell: No instead I was told they already did it and that I am lying, then banned.
<k1l_> CaseyA: that software mentioned in the pastebin is a software you have to buy a licence for. when a filename  is mentioned which clearly relates to a cracked version which was not intended by the distributor there is no other explanaition other that that is a n illegal software
<IdleOne> you might try asking in some other linux support channel.
<CaseyA> So you still havent proven why I am banned.
<IdleOne> I suspect they will also refuse to help you with illegally obtained software
<CaseyA> You would like a link to their trial?
<IdleOne> You are banned because you were told that it wasn't supported and asked to stop asking for support in our channel about it
<CaseyA> give me a few seconds :)
<CaseyA> No, I was told I was being banned for askign support for an illegal software.
<CaseyA> which infact was not illegal.
<k1l_> CaseyA: that is illegal software.
<CaseyA> prove it.
<k1l_> there is no software company which ships a legal software which is named "cracked"
<k1l_> that is for sure
<IdleOne> CaseyA: Now you are going to remain banned because you insist that we have to help you with something we believe is not legal.
<CaseyA> Look, I know what's illegal and what is not.
<k1l_> im not going to play the innocent lamb game with you
<CaseyA> I already stated when I came in here that I was not looking for assistance, I was asking for your rules, and how you came to the conclusion.
<CaseyA> which you still havent proven, yet.
<IdleOne> We answered you.
<DJones> CaseyA: Initially, you were asked not to ask about it, then you were removed from the channel for continuing, your rejoined and asked again and were banned, then you rejoined under a different nick and asked the same question for the same filename with the word cracked removed and were banned again
<CaseyA> http://www.wftpserver.com/download.htm
<DJones> And are currently ban evading in #ubuntu under your current nick
<k1l_> CaseyA: i looked at that software company which says its software which needs to be paid
<DJones> Yes, and that is version 4.2 not 3.6 that you asked about
<AlanBell> CaseyA: the trial comes as a tar.gz, it does not contain a setup.exe, that is not the software you are using
<CaseyA> DJones, you are correct. You seemed to have missunderstood the first post, so I corrected it so you could understand better. You then could not still understand and banned me. Now in order to talk about it, what does one have to do to get back in the channel? Hmm
<k1l_> CaseyA: again, dont play the innocent lamb. that software and naming sheme is 100% illegal
<IdleOne> there is no talking about it in #ubuntu, it is not supported. End of story.
<CaseyA> AlanBell: the software I have has some sort of cdm  or cdr, sorry I am not on a linux machine and dont remember the exact extemtion
<CaseyA> We are getting off topic, I'm not here asking for support for the software. I can save that for the channel, I'm still waiting to hear how you have proven its illegal, file names do not make things illegal.
<k1l_> CaseyA: http://www.downeu.org/software/143721-wing-ftp-server-v361-corporate-edition-x86-multilingual-linux.html
<CaseyA> Perhaps if that was true, if I came in here with the name FBI Agen, Fox Molder, then I would be an agent, right?
<k1l_> CaseyA: that is accidently 100% the same name you got over there.
<CaseyA> sounds rediculous, I know, but thats what foundation you are using for your arguement and judgement.
<IdleOne> CaseyA: This isn't a court of law. The channel is ours and we let who we want in when we want.
<CaseyA> Very true, but then maybe you should re-read your guidelines and try to obey by them, maybe just a little.
<CaseyA> Cause at this point, I have stuck by them, even been curtious when accused for something I havent done.
<DJones> CaseyA: k1l_ Interestingly, trying to download the file from that site brings up "File not available - This file was either in breach of a copyright holder or deleted'
<IdleOne> The point you seem to be missing here is that #ubuntu does not provide support for that software. ask the people who made it to help you.
<k1l_> CaseyA: i dont see a point in any further discussion with you. you were proven to be lying and using warez that are illegal. still you insist to be the victim here. so as you ban evade and dont stick to the rules i dont see a point in removeing any ban
<CaseyA> Again, I'm not here asking for support. I asking for the ban to be removed because I had not violated the rules.
<IdleOne> you violated the "stop asking for non supported stuff rule"
<k1l_> CaseyA: stop playing the inocent lamb. you know exactly what you did and that its against the law (not only the channel rules)
<CaseyA> because you accused of the software of being illegal, yes.
<CaseyA> Well, seems how I'm U.S Military, I think I can understand rules to follow and acts of violating the law. The software I have is liget and would risk my military career on something petty.
<IdleOne> Good thing we aren't in the US
<AlanBell> CaseyA: just stop. Download the real trial, it will work. Use an FTP server that is packaged by Ubuntu, it will work, and we will support it. Carry on with this ludicrous blame shifting and you just look a fool.
<CaseyA> it is, isnt it.
<IdleOne> Your perceived rights mean nothing to me.
<CaseyA> AlanBell: I did try from the main source too, did not have any luck. I dont understand the errors I recieve, I'm not an actuive ubuntu user. Which is why I came to the #ubuntu channel.
<CaseyA> So the ban is removed?
<j4jackj> I was in a bad mood when that happened and I still am. It's your call.
<IdleOne> is that supposed to be some sort of acknowledgement of your bad behaviour or an apology. because it is neither.
<j4jackj> the first is true.
<IdleOne> j4jackj: have you read the ubuntu irc guidelines?
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> just in case you haven't
<j4jackj> i get the gist.
<IdleOne> I would prefer you read them and fully understand them, not just the gist.
<j4jackj> 'do not be annying'
<IdleOne> Do you think flooding me in PM for almost 5 minutes was appropriate behaviour, especially when I was trying to help you?
<j4jackj> do not start or it will happen again
<IdleOne> ok. the ban will stay in place, thanks for your time.
<j4jackj> etb
<j4jackj> but
<j4jackj> br
<j4jackj> t
<k1l> j4jackj: to blackmail that something will hapen again is not a good move if you want a ban to removed :/
<j4jackj> [rh
<j4jackj> r
<j4jackj> bu
<j4jackj> hbu
<j4jackj> rb
<LjL> for a moment that looked like you banned chu. i must have been looking at hardly-backlit PDA screens for too long today
<IdleOne> heh
<LjL> IdleOne, chu: i mean like this one http://i.imgur.com/KTsKifQ.jpg ;(
<genii> Does anyone believe that fk is "football kick" ?
<k1l> nope
<genii> k1l: Thanks.
<genii> @comment 55695 Profanity after warning.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<DatWolf> :l
<DatWolf> I'd like to discuss my recent ban
<DatWolf> is anyone availible?
<DatWolf> is anyone here?
<DatWolf> Hello?
<DatWolf> Hello?
<DatWolf> is anyone in ubuntu-ops?
<DatWolf> .........
<DatWolf> is anyone alive?
<DatWolf> win 3
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-22
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Fuchs said: !ops rww is swearing
<yano> :o
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !rockandroll is <alias> o4o
<Tm_T> patience++
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (alejin)
<bazhang> ajw0100, did you need some help
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-23
<k1l> ajw0100: ping
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, EdePopede said: !ops noooooooo is spamming links in query
<k1l_> can anyone confirm that spamming?
<bazhang> he's PMing it to me now
<k1l_> yep he now messaged me, too
<bazhang> ie edepopede
<ikonia> someone may want to remove 11:37 -!-  server   : moorcock.freenode.net [TX, USA]
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> someone may want to remove khan from #ubuntu-classroom - user trying to sollicite sex from me as he thinks I'm a female, and also believes females are worthless acording to his pakistan culture
<ikonia> (in pm - random pm from him)
<bazhang> got him in PM ikonia
<ikonia> he contacted you too ?
<bazhang> no, but first line was : asl plz
<ikonia> yes, that was a similar random message I got
<bazhang> I've asked him to stop, yet to receive a further reply
<ikonia> I have also asked him to stop and not message other users
<ikonia> the fact that he's also messages you and his earlier content suggests he knows what he's doing
<bazhang> I PMd him
<bazhang> have mode +g so that would be blocked
<Corey> k1l: That seemed a bit... harsh. :-)
<Corey> "Please knock it off" before reaching for the quiet button is how I would have gone about it, but that's just me.
<k1l> Corey: i dont think we need another half hour of "is backtrack ubuntu or not" talk. i already asked for sticking to ubuntu support and put the offtopic aside or into the backtrack channels
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-16
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (newvirus)
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (snardbafulators)
<bazhang> snard is gone
<Flannel>  All we're left with is the bafulators.
<bazhang> hehe
 * valorie bafulates #ubuntu-ops
<valorie> dunno what it means, but it's great!
<Flannel> valorie: I fully expect to see it in your next blog post.
<valorie> lol
<valorie> you could just be right!
 * valorie is writing a blog post atm
<valorie> you just never know.....
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (user___)
<bazhang> klined
<bazhang> <ws2k3> do we have mariadb of mysql in buntu 14.04?
<valorie> !info mariadb
<ubottu> Package mariadb does not exist in trusty
<valorie> apt-cache policy says the same
<bazhang> mariadb-client
<bazhang> and -server, among others
<valorie> ah, I should have used ^
<IdleOne> not sure why people insist on using anything but upstart
<IdleOne> must be the New Shinny Stuff syndrome
<ikonia> getting to grips with what's coming
<ikonia> starting to write there modules etc etc.
<ikonia> it's not an unwise thing to do
<ikonia> but in that situation I'd expect a bit more research
<ubottu> In ubottu, marrio said: the grafic card is running wery bad probably because is windows game
<genii> Heh, issued the comment by mistake in #u but interesting to know that it works there
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-17
<ikonia> phunyguy: are you there ?
<ikonia> phunyguy: give me a nudge when you have 2 minutes and are free for a pm please
 * Pricey msgs iptable 
<Pici> their nick always confuses me for a moment
<Pici> also, thanks, I'm not really watching #ubuntu right now
<Pricey> Get the distinct impression they're just repeating my bad advice badly.
<Pici> ftr, I've seen them give good advice in the past
<Pricey> ack
<phunyguy> syn
<phunyguy> hello ikonia
<ubottu> In ubottu, dkn64738_afk said: dkn64738_afk is currently away, try again later
<Pici> :(
<bazhang> apt itude!
<bazhang> <Pewdiepie> Hello bros
<bazhang> troll detected
<Pici> bazhang: they just got quieted in #freenode
<bazhang> Pici, after telling multiple users to shut it
<Pici> I'm not sure what Jeroen_Mathon is going on about
<bazhang> he's light on facts so far with his "support"
<bazhang> <Guest37130> just to bypass bans :P
<bazhang> classic
<bazhang> he played the free speech card
<Unit193> http://xkcd.com/1357/ :P
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> Wolverine!
<phunyguy> that xkcd is pretty awesome.
<genii> Almost all xkcd is good
<phunyguy> yes but some are awesome
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-18
<Unit193> !away > krokus
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, psyrus said: !mxvxrts: the hd is partitioned
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic ImTheBitch inappropriate nick, and possible content.  More at 11.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, Pricey said: !no sponsorship is <reply>You can find out about the package sponsorship process here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (s idiocy)
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu s trolling
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic metamorphosis nsfl image and discussing politics. Gave guidelines, hopefully they follow them.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> You are much more forgiving than I would have been
<Pici> hmmm
<Pici> not that we really need it, but the new j extban could be useful for namespace bans.
<tsimpson> http://blog.freenode.net/2014/06/new-extban-j/ new ban type
<Pici> i.e. we setup #ubuntu-bans or similar, and have every other Ubuntu channel just +b $j:#ubuntu-bans.  So that when we ban someone in u-bans, it applies everwhere else.
<Pricey> Seems a bit excessive to me.
<IdleOne> it would only be needed in excessive cases
<Pici> again, we really haven't had a need for those sort of things in a long time.
<Pricey> I look forward to the bureaucracy around adding and removing bans to that channel ;)
<IdleOne> Pici: I would call it #ubuntu-namespace-bans but it could be useful on very rare occasions
<phunyguy> ban all the things.
<bazhang>  /b phunyguy
<bazhang> whoopsie!
<phunyguy> :)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (I am not banned, I know because this bouncer rejoined, please fix!)
<genii> I get a feeling we're going to see this a few more times yet in the future.
<sarnold> hello; Gnar in #ubuntu-touch may deserve a close eye...
<sarnold> ah. nice. no one fed the troll and he left. :D
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-19
<Unit193> newvirus is 'clone1', wasn't that a fun one?
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (MS4Life)
<Unit193> DJones: Hit -devel too.
<DJones> I don't have any access there
<DJones> And -offtopic
<ikonia> popey: is he known ?
<Unit193> He was already removed from the former.
<popey> yeah
<ikonia> this may just be a happy co-incidence, but that last IP he used matched one of Bacta's
<popey> ahhh! thats the name i was trying to remember last time i saw him
<popey> pretty sure it is bacta
<ikonia> oh, so it is bacta
<ikonia> he's got a namespace wide ban, he's well know
<ikonia> known
<popey> also comes on as sm21
<ikonia> ahh well, nice to see him back and active with his regular stupidity.
<popey> "nice"
<ikonia> well, his "bacta" nickname has been quite well behaved in other channels recently claiming to have turned over a new leaf
<ikonia> it would appear it didn't last long
<Unit193> ikonia: Heh, he liked your PalmOS idea (#ubuntu)
<ubottu> i336_ called the ops in #ubuntu (Ikonia)
<WombleWasaCattha> hello
<popey> Please, just stop.
<popey> boom
<popey> back again
<popey> 12:08:29 <Guest25683> Could I interest you in a chance to win a million dollars.
<popey> 12:08:39 -!- Guest25683 [~MS4Life@118-92-162-58.dsl.dyn.ihug.co.nz]
<DJones> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<DJones> Can somebody with factoid change permissions change !resolvconf to replace /12.10/ with either /12.04/ or /14.04/ Probably /12.04/ would be better unless the rest of the factoid also gets rewritten
<IdleOne> no resolvevconf is <reply>resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<IdleOne> !no resolvevconf is <reply>resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<ubottu> I know nothing about resolvevconf yet, IdleOne
<IdleOne> DJones: good?
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> damn
<genii> Extra "v"s there :)
<DJones> !resolvconf
<IdleOne> I gotta run, will fix later if nobody else does
<DJones> Needs to be !resolvconf not !resolveconf (no "e" needed)
<IdleOne> !no resolvconf is <reply>resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> done
<IdleOne> going now
<genii> ubottu: no resolvconf is <reply>resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<ubottu> I'll remember that genii
<DJones> Ta
<genii> Whups
<tsimpson> I'd just replace /12.04/ with $curLTSNum
<DJones> Looks like that works
<DJones> tsimpson: I thought about that, but as the rest of the factoid refers to 12.04 and later, thought it would be better referring to 12.04 rather than whatever the current version is
<DJones> Just on the offchance that a later release had a tweak or two that wouldn't be relevant to earlier versions
<tsimpson> surely pointing to the latest information is better than pointing to possibly outdated information
<genii> Is it just me or does thedoctor make no sense?
<tsimpson> the only reason we need "since 12.04" is that 10.04 is still supported for servers
<DJones> genii: Its not just you, no sense at all
<DJones> tsimpson: True, I was forgetting about that
<genii> OK. I'm bleary this morning so not quite sure at first.
<Pricey> IdleOne: <reply> is only needed if you want it to start without the usual "$whatever is" bit.
<Pici> It makes more sense to use though, otherwise aliases get a bit weird.
<tsimpson> Pici: in what way?
<Pici> tsimpson: err.. I guess I'm mistaken.
<tsimpson> ok :)
<phunyguy> hooray for nasty PMs
<phunyguy> ><
<genii> Heh!
<ikonia> why was he kicked ?
<phunyguy> being rude and then refusing to read the guidelines
<ikonia> where was he rude and where did he reguse to read the guidelines ?
<phunyguy> judging by the PMs, he is not the type we want chatting here.
<ikonia> is he in another channelpm ?
<ikonia> another channe/pm
<phunyguy> "[11:41:04] <thedoctor> gay <<" about 4 times, then when I asked him to stop being rude and sent him the guidelines, he said "no thanks"
<ikonia> oh, so there is more than what's currently on the screen ?
<genii> Yes, they were acting up earlier a few times.
<phunyguy> [10:38:13] <thedoctor> i have huge hardware - [10:38:26] <thedoctor> know what imj saying ? [10:38:37] <thedoctor> hi8nt hint
<ikonia> I've not got a big last log,
<ikonia> another delightful chap then
<phunyguy> man he isn't stopping any time soon with the PMs either
<ikonia> close the window and go about your day
<phunyguy> yep.
<phunyguy> also goes by andrew
<phunyguy> and was just in +1
<ikonia> and still in kubuntu
<phunyguy> yeah may want to keep an eye
<ikonia> already have been doing since you booted him out of offtopic
<ikonia> that's why I wanted to know what happened, as he was in +1 and kubuntu seonds after you booted him
<phunyguy> quite vulgar.
<phunyguy> ><
<genii> Didn't stay long in #k, and didn't go to #k-ot either.
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (gas-sho)
<phunyguy> If anyone wants to modify the !ops trigger for #ubuntu, I have updated the nick list to reflect what the chanserv access list has, but some can probably be removed if they aren't active anymore.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7671018/
<IdleOne> silly phunyguy should have checked it before you asked to edit
<phunyguy> what?
<IdleOne> it is already updated
<phunyguy> ...
<IdleOne> factoid updated
<phunyguy> thank you :)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-20
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (bots are chatting to each other (lordbachus and chuck))
<ubottu> somsip1 called the ops in #ubuntu (bots are chatting to each other (lordbachus and chuck))
<yano> wat is going on
<IdleOne> yano: looks like we got a tone of bots
<IdleOne> /clones
<yano> yea
<yano> all from some conference?
<IdleOne> yup
<yano> found the pattern
<yano> their ident was the same
<IdleOne> and impersonating real channel users
<IdleOne> channel bot (unopaste) also
<yano> lol:
<yano> 01:56:40 ubottu | Please comment on the ban of *!f34d68c8b2@conference/jsconf/* in #ubuntu, use: @comment 62833 <comment>
<yano> 01:57:25   yano | massive bots
<yano> 01:57:26 ubottu | Sorry, I don't know anything about massive bots
<yano> i'm too use to eir
<IdleOne> yeah don't worry about commenting to ubottu
<IdleOne> we don't normally comment on removals and it is normally clear why in the logs anyway
<IdleOne> think will leave that /conf/* mute in place
<IdleOne> thank you yano :)
<yano> well that doesn't ban everyone at the conference, just that user
<IdleOne> seems it was just that user from what I can tell
<yano> yw
<yano> yea
<IdleOne> @comment 62833 conference user being a pest. 3d
<ubottu> Comment added.
<Unit193> IdleOne: I am very happy you kicked them in order, would be terrible if you didn't.
<IdleOne> there we go. that ban will auto remove in 3 days. you can forget about it safely :)
<IdleOne> Unit193: hexchat likes to keep things neat :P
<ubottu> ObrienDave called the ops in #ubuntu (the bots are back)
<ubottu> gartral called the ops in #ubuntu (bot flood emergency!)
<ubottu> gartral2 called the ops in #ubuntu (bot flood emergency!)
<ubottu> gartral22 called the ops in #ubuntu (bot flood emergency!)
<ubottu> gartral222 called the ops in #ubuntu (bot flood emergency!)
<ubottu> gartral2222 called the ops in #ubuntu (bot flood emergency!)
<ubottu> gartral22222 called the ops in #ubuntu (bot flood emergency!)
<ubottu> gartral222222 called the ops in #ubuntu (bot flood emergency!)
<ubottu> gartral2222222 called the ops in #ubuntu (bot flood emergency!)
<ubottu> gartral22222222 called the ops in #ubuntu (bot flood emergency!)
<yano> i didn't want to set a ban that wide :-\
<IdleOne> yeah well they are 2 for 2
<phunyguy> bans can be removed when the malicious stops.
<phunyguy> this is where that namespace ban would be useful.
<phunyguy> just in case they hit other channels
<phunyguy> IdleOne: miss one?
<IdleOne> yup
<phunyguy> wonder if there is a way to find out which exact user it is that is doing it
<IdleOne> I'm sure yano is looking into it
<phunyguy> probably
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu meek_geek wanting to rant/say random things and not provide real support
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> although #pythin will probably ask "why bother"
<DJones> Is Emily21 a continuation of the randomname18 spam?
<DJones> klined anyway
<Korkel> WHY DON'T YOU FIX THE FUCKING BUGS IN UBUNTU?
<Korkel> WHY DO YOU ONLY KICK/BAN ME?
<Korkel> FUCKING LOSERS
<Korkel> KISS MY ASS
<Korkel> LOSERS
<Korkel> FUCCCCCCCCCCCK YOU ALL
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Pricey> Hey Korkel!
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Pricey> Korkel: Not sure what this is accomplishing?
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOUFUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Korkel> FUCK YOU
<Pricey> and bored
<genii> Just a +q in -ot?  ;)
<Pricey> Hmm?
<Pricey> It worked didn't it?
<genii> I dunno, just caught the !ops and when I popped in to look I saw you op and quiet. Guess I'll check backscroll to see the situation
<genii> Hehe, yes
<elky> aww, you made a new friend?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, botas_negras said: ubottu: ufw is only a commandline interface  for iptables like gufw is a gui? am i right?
<phunyguy> !guidelines > jorrakay
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-21
<Korkel> Still banned, but my pc works.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (watermelon)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (happy_watermelon profanity)
<ubottu> Kartagis called the ops in #ubuntu (happy_watermelon swearing)
<Unit193> eaxbp, happy_watermelon, iggy19, KittenGNU_, prajna.
<TJ-> Can we have someone kick/ban happy_watermelon from #ubuntu please? Repeated use of excessive profanity
<popey> thanks TJ-
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<popey> @mark #ubuntu happy_watermelon abusive to other users, in pm said he'd avoid bans and wanted to hack my irc host
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (invisibleman porn)
<Korkel> MY PC WORKS<3
<Korkel> And still banned from ubuntu channels
<IdleOne> Your behavior yesterday would explain that
<Korkel> Maybe?
<IdleOne> no, certainly.
<Korkel> If Ubuntu works fine, I had no need to re-install it?
<IdleOne> I don't see how ubuntu working or not has anything to do with how you behaved in several ubuntu channels
<Korkel> Not my problem.
<IdleOne> not ours either
<Korkel> If I do a bug report, they fucking people there tell me that I need provide more information.
<IdleOne> First, stop swearing. Second, if the maintainers need more info about the bug report then you should provide the info.
<Korkel> I don't swear? What info, if they don't ask for it? :S
<IdleOne> Your bug report problems are not the issue here
<IdleOne> The issue here is why you joined several ubuntu channels and decided to spam the channels with obscenities
<Korkel> So?
<IdleOne> So what?
<Korkel> So what?
<Korkel> Go troll someone else pleas.
<Korkel> You feel beter because you are ranked here? :')
<Korkel> LOOOOOOOL
<IdleOne> now I feel better
<Korkel> You have coke ?
<Korkel> Give me, loser.
<Korkel> I put a knife if you're fucking face.
<IdleOne> You know what is going to happen here. I am going to ask you again not to use obscenities. You are probably going to ignore me. I will be forced to ban you.
<IdleOne> is this really how you want to spend your day?
<Korkel> ...
<Korkel> No answer to that question. :)
<IdleOne> I have pepsi
<IdleOne> Now you answer my question
<Korkel> Why should I answer it?
<IdleOne> because it is the polite thing to do when engaged in a conversation with someone
<Korkel> Fine.
<Korkel> <Korkel> No answer to that question. :)
<IdleOne> oh, I see.
<Korkel> Now I do nothing wrong?
<Korkel> :D
<Korkel> "You are probably going to ignore me." -> Maybe.
<IdleOne> alright then. Would you kindly part this channel because your bans in the multiple ubuntu channels will not be removed
<Korkel> Fine, will get a proxy?
<IdleOne> I won't
<Korkel> I stay here.
<h00k> no
<Korkel> Why a kick?
<Korkel> What did I?
<Korkel> Serious, I did nothing now?
<Korkel> I stay here.
<h00k> Korkel: you've been asked to /part the channel after discussing your conduct, of which you did not comply.  This channel has a no idle policy.  You can return when you would like to discuss your behavior.
<IdleOne> We don't normally allow non-ops to idle in this channel
<Korkel> I am not going to idle?
<Korkel> I stay here, for protest.
<Korkel> Thanks h00k :)
<Korkel> I can discuss my bans, ok.
<Korkel> What must I say?
<Korkel> No idea, I'm banned because I ranted..
<Korkel> And I want an unabn
<ubottu> In ubottu, newuser said: [22:08] can you say what is the "--prefix" used along with ./configure
<Korkel> I want an unban
<Korkel> I want an unban
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> Korkel: No.
<Korkel> Why not?
<IdleOne> Please leave now and come back in a few days and then maybe we can discuss removing the bans
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<tiiiiiirnot> FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U FUCK U
<ubottu> Afrix called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<rww> rww world problems: I have bans set in #u-w that show up in bantracker so my banlist can never be empty :c
<rww> @clearban 60091
<ubottu> Removed 60091
<rww> @clearban 59587
<ubottu> Removed 59587
<rww> @clearban 60121
<ubottu> Removed 60121
 * rww sighs at ubottu
<Flannel> rww: We did that intentionally, so you're never finished opping and can never go home.
<rww> i /could/ just hop on elky's laptop...
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (Eva21)
<Unit193> @mark #kubuntu side-kick (~Configure@121-98-138-79.bng1.nct.orcon.net.nz) IRC network spam for 'RavFree.EuropeIRC.eu'
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-22
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (subz3r0)
<bazhang_> <dotDeb> anyone use KDE?
<valorie> heh
<valorie> o/
<bazhang_> <Ailen> I use KDE.
<bazhang_> "HI Ailen"
<bazhang_> the twelve steps of KDE
<bazhang_> ubottu, lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<bazhang_> ubottu, random HURD KDE
<ubottu> HURD
<ubottu> bazhang_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, bleb said: ubottu: that page is for older versions of ubuntu - should I still expect it to work?
<Jethroew> did justin bieber see selena gomez naked?
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-15
<Flannel> I removed the mute and set +r, lesser of evils, because it at least notifies people that they can't join|speak.  Someone should remove it once we think things have died down.
<Unit193> Drone` should after 45 minutes of setting it.
<stevendale> Sup?
<stevendale> phunyguy said contributing to Ubuntu would raise my chances of being unbanned? Okay!
<ubottu> ldunn called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<lotuspsychje> could someone fix a pingpong user? he's been max sendq for few days
<lotuspsychje> byprdct has left (Max SendQ exceeded)
<lotuspsychje> in #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu fractionuser spam
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Unit193> k1l_: Set a ban on *!*@host81-151-34-9.range81-151.btcentralplus.com, used that host last 6 times. (Two other hosts used, host86-160-246-216.range86-160.btcentralplus.com and host86-171-169-190.range86-171.btcentralplus.com but only latest is needed.)
<Gatis> hi can you unban me, please?
<Gatis> ikonia banned me from all ubuntu channels for no serious reason
<Gatis> long time ago..
<ikonia> it was a solid reason
<ikonia> you keep spouting reslgious nonsense to people
<ikonia> and you keep doing so, hence you are still banned
<ikonia> so lets not waste any more ttime
<ikonia> hence why you're also asking to be unbanned from other channels such as ##chat - as you got banned from a lot of channels for this behaviour
<Gatis> and what's the reason?
<ikonia> you keep spouting religious nonsense in the channel/to people
<ikonia> as I said above
<Gatis> you break the rules yoursef
<ikonia> nope I don't
<Gatis> yes you do
<ikonia> ok, whatever
<ikonia> I think we're done
<ikonia> I suggest you find other channels to use
<Gatis> why so tyranical?
<ubottu> In ubottu, histo said: !anyone is <reply> A lot of the first questions asked in here are; Does anyone know...?  Anyone use...? Why not ask your next question the real one and find out.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-16
<bazhang> * [Saint] (~hayden@rockbox/staff/saint) seems to want to argue than support
<bazhang> <keith_> elementary OS Freya
<bazhang> he does this repeatedly
<OerHeks> Hi
<OerHeks> i notice for some days now, @ber19-3-78-220-252-108.fbx.proxad.net   join/parting endlessly..
<OerHeks> nobody?
<Unit193> Someone may be around in a little.
<OerHeks> Thank you Unit193, i was not sure someone reads me, as i have no dot before my name.
<Unit193> Nah that just indicates an OP in a core channel, we read you fine. :)
<OerHeks> Oke, then i want no dot please :-D
<bazhang> <neetz> k1l_:  i removed python 2.7 ,
<bazhang> yikes
<ikonia> wasn't this explained to him earlier
<ikonia> that doing this would break a lot of things
<ikonia> 08:50 < goutham> Hey guys!
<ikonia> 08:50 < goutham> I have accidently rewmoved python2.7
<ikonia> 08:52 < OerHeks> goutham, time to reinstall ubuntu, as python 2,7 is needed for  softwareinstall AFAIK.
<ikonia> it's the same guy - he's IP maxes
<ikonia> matches
<bazhang> 'accidentally'
<ikonia> guy is clearly messing around
<bazhang> @random accidental HURD
<ubottu> accidental
<ikonia> "I don't know who he is" - but he's using the same PC as you, and has done exactly the same thing as you
<ikonia> enough playing silly game
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-17
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (ranranran is BLACK_POWER ban-evading again)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, infiniteNOP said: !testing is Does it even work?
<bazhang> is kaylin a supported flavour
<Unit193> It's Ubuntu's version of redflag linux.  Official.
<bazhang> kk
<Unit193> !kylin
<ubottu> Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<bazhang> Hosts for johndoe1972 and gigganigga9001: 79.141.172.14
<bazhang> how could you not know it was for chinese
<Unit193> The massive text and unreadable download button make it so hard!
<bazhang> vixta was a respun fedora made to look exactly like vista
<bazhang> incredibly slow
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> cough troll cough
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-18
<unbroken> hey guys
<unbroken> need some advice
<unbroken> looking for an admin or moderator
<unbroken> anyone ?
<HFSPLUS> HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED!
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<Unit193> Yey!
<HFSPLUS> HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED!
<Unit193> You already said that, are you on a loop?
<Unit193> You've already arrived, you cannot do that a second time.
<Unit193> That was disappointing.
<ubottu> darthanubis called the ops in #ubuntu (kLooaa)
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (hgeekf)
<ubottu> hgeekf called the ops in #ubuntu (Do you realize that basically after age 20 your body starts rotting, being worse and worser at everything? and that includes your brain too? you will eventually be stupid and naive just like children. or worse - you can get alzheimer's disease.  If you are alive now, I guarantee you that you will die eventually. And it can be really painful dying. Just read news or statistics how many people die in what ways DAILY. You
<nzk> Hey guys. I was banned about 10 years ago from #ubuntu and was wondering if the ban can be withdrawn. It was on my registered account for freenode but under the same username.
<nzk> I accidentally did the mods command and that's the reason for the ban.
<k1l> nzk: since i dont know what happend back than to bring you onto the chanserv autoban-list, i would try to talk to the teammembers to clear that up. i would ask you to join again later that evening or tommorow and ask again to give me some time to reach the teammembers who were involved back than, ok?
<nzk> Sounds good to me
<nzk> I know what happened I was just thinking that 10 years is enough time
<k1l> you sound quite reasonable now, but make sure you go to the guidelines so you dont get into trouble when we decide to remove the ban :)
<DJones> k1l: Just looking at that pastebin, Line 17 refers to ubuntu14.04.1 in a ppa, while everything else refers to vivid
<DJones> never mind, you spotted it
<k1l> yep
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-19
<stevendale> I want to be unbanned and I'm not giving up
<stevendale> How do I show you my behavior has changed when I am not allowed in any off-topic Ubuntu channels?
<Pici> bizarre
<k1l> felishia got a long track record of messing with systems. and most times it wasnt even ubuntu but kali or backtrack
<k1l> <Felishia> I'm using linux mint
<k1l> *sigh*
<bazhang> <LeEarl> does qemu allow u to run ubuntu under ubuntu?
<Unit193> Yo dawg...
<bazhang> @random quixote HURD
<ubottu> HURD
<k1l> that is gonna be fun, on a pentium4
<bazhang> pointless windmill tilting for $500, alex
<Unit193> Ubuntu/unity wouldn't even be fun there.
<bazhang> vpn inside of a vm of ubuntu running on ubuntu on a P4
<bazhang> totes doable
<bazhang> lotsa ruby stuff is the deal breaker
<bazhang> seems like a case of 'linux give me new hw without buying any
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-20
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Rad-Dad-Daddy-O)
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu ubuntu365 user again with harsch tone against other users
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> edgeOS?
<Myrtti> https://dl.ubnt.com/guides/edgemax/EdgeOS_UG.pdf
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-21
<bazhang> <PanV> Oh thanks PanV !
<bazhang> he !patience'd himself
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-20
<Voyage> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us-west-2.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial-backports_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<bazhang> Voyage, you would want a support channel for this
<Voyage> I joined it but I got here
<bazhang> yes, it appears to be a ban forward to here
<Voyage> unban me
<elky> tell us about the last time you were in there
<Voyage> dont remember.
<elky> what is your current computer running?
<Voyage> I have many. some on 14 LTS and some on  16 LTS
<elky> how many running debian?
<Voyage> one
<Voyage> but its closed
<elky> and derivatives?
<Voyage> dont know the details. I manage it very less
<Voyage> I mostly do ubuntu
<elky> anyway the most recent time you got banned was for lying about what distro you were using, as discovered by people noting you were using people's time in several different places at once.
<elky> you also have a history of giving misleading information and threatening people.
<elky> Voyage: why should we let you back in?
<Voyage> do you find any reason to?
<elky> any reason to let you back in? no
<Voyage> then dont.
<elky> then part.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, SchrodingersScat said: ! Where is there always money?
<k1l_> am i just blind or are there no #ubuntu logs on irclogs from the last days?
<k1l_> seems the logs are gone since 16.06.2016
<k1l_> a classic emery m(
<popey> k1l_: yeah, is a log bot missing?
<k1l_> i asked the canonical sysadmins and they made ubuntulo12 join #u
<popey> ah
<popey> nice one
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops-team, k1l said: !forget kilbith\ My\ email\ address
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-21
 * Pici thinks about dobby digital
<Jordan_U> If you give dobby digital a socket does that make him free?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, MonkeyDust said: ubottu  this is ubuntu support
<dax> Pici: and that's the third time
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> for?
<dax> Pici: the host-5db0c5be.sileman.net.pl person in #ubuntu
<k1l> well, the user changed the nick.
<k1l_> Gova: hi, how can we help you?
<Gova> Hola, Es la primera vez que entro a un chat.
<k1l_> !es | Gova
<ubottu> Gova: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Gova> y la verdad es que un profesor nos dejo esta tarea para conocer mas aya, de estos conjuntos de redes.
<Gova> ok Gracias por la recomendacion
<hggdh> Gova: please /part this channel
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-22
<bazhang> craptalk seems familiar
<bazhang> asks an anyone here type question then doesnt really follow up
<ikonia> he's been doing it for days
<bazhang> ok cheers
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-23
<bazhang> is it the matrix in #ubuntu today
<bazhang> nearly exactly identical chat about modifying the unity laucnhiner
<bazhang> and launcher
<elky> so?
<dax> elky: deja vu
<dax> the matrix has been modified *nod*
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (jimbow (abusive language continues despite warnings))
<yofel> hi, could someone please change the "!download" factoid in #kubuntu: "ubbotu bot on #kubuntu returns wrong link to download page, it shows http://kubuntu.org/download.php while it should be http://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/ - can you somehow fix this ?"
<Pici> !no download-#kubuntu is <reply> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from http://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<yofel> thanks!
<Pici> np
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-24
<ubottu> podm called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<genii> Jordan_U: It's a pretty interesting problem with the timestamp issue
<Jordan_U> genii: Indeed.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-06-20
<chu> Where has ubottu gone?
<Unit193> Lost in netsplits.
<chu> Thought sso.
<Unit193> chu: Think something would be useful for now?
<chu> I'm not sure how needed it is right now, just CodeMuse in #u-o was pestering about the lack of ubottu, and I noticed it had gone from #ubuntu too.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-06-21
<Pici> ...
<Myrtti_> cheesecake.
<Pici> \o/
#ubuntu-ops 2017-06-24
<genii> I've been wondering if we should add some factoid about systemd DNSSEC bug 1682499
<ubottu> bug 1682499 in systemd (Ubuntu Zesty) "disable dnssec" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1682499
#ubuntu-ops 2017-06-25
<Bischoop> Hi
<Bischoop> Can someone tell me what the issue I can't join #ubuntu
<Bischoop> I get message I'm banned.
<genii> It looks like the issue is you were spamming the channel, asked to stop but persisted
<Bischoop> Impossible
<Bischoop> I cant only talk qucikly and a lot
<Bischoop> but never spamming or flooding channel
<Bischoop> anyway I dont have been for good 3weeks
<Bischoop> How long is it on? Never being banned although I use IRC over 20years
<genii> Bischoop: log copy https://pastebin.com/WSgQE98S
<Bischoop> LOL#
<Bischoop> Ive being attacked so I just talk back
<Bischoop> If someones talk to me I keep conversation
<genii> Bischoop: I can lift the ban, but only if you remember to use #ubuntu for support and go to #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss non-support issues
<Bischoop> Them OPS shold be smarter: dont talk
<Bischoop> Consider it done genii
<elky> you were asked by several users to be on topic.
<Bischoop> I usually do
<genii> You were asked if you had a support question. You did not. You then persisted in offtopic chatter.
<Bischoop> yep but others talk
<elky> you need to listen to the users as well as the ops. in this case you argued against them while in the wrong.
<genii> Bischoop: Some chatter when it is slow in there is ok if no one objects. But it was not a slow time and you were asked to stop.
<genii> Bischoop: You should be able to enter now
<Bischoop> THX apreciate it genii
<Bischoop> Wont talk offtop
<genii> Thank you
#ubuntu-ops 2018-06-18
<nacc> please kickban jeffree in #ubuntu
<nacc> Pici: thanks
<Pici> np
#ubuntu-ops 2018-06-19
<nacc> can Tardis be kickbanned from #ubuntu? they are PMing rather hateful comments
#ubuntu-ops 2018-06-21
<ubottu> TimeDoctor called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nacc> hggdh: fyi, that user appears to be back as Howardz
<nacc> hggdh: based upon the verbage being used
<genii> Looks like they left now already
<nacc> yeah
<nacc> i'll notify again if it happens, thanks!
<hggdh> nacc: same class of PMs?
<nacc> hggdh: yeah
<nacc> i think verbatim same text, let me check
<genii> phoenix_firebrd same complaint about PMs but did not state user, told him to report occurrences in here
<nacc> i guess a combination of the text from last time
<nacc> they're getting more efficient :)
<genii> heh
<hggdh> urgodfather: how can we help you?
<urgodfather> mr howardz randomly selected me to harass and i was unsure if that is acceptable with the policy
<urgodfather> of your channel
<hggdh> not generally. We are aware of this user, but they also seem to be more selective on who they importunate, so we need to be told...
<urgodfather> i did respond, but i know y'all have strict rules... as i have had issues in the past
<urgodfather> may i paste?
<hggdh> urgodfather: in general, a good move is to (1) tell us, and (2) /ignore them; most of the times, they are unregistered, so you could +R yourself
<hggdh> urgodfather: preferably, a pastebin, yes
<urgodfather> https://pastebin.com/SwEfA30i
<hggdh> urgodfather: also, as a general rule, the best is not to engage trolls, at all
<urgodfather> thanks for the tip and i did get his ip
<urgodfather> true that
<hggdh> urgodfather: yes, unacceptable
<urgodfather> i can handle but at the same time, i am trying to respect the rules
<hggdh> we also have his IP, from the logs
<urgodfather> my purpose for his ip may differ from yours
<ikonia> stop being a jerk
<urgodfather> me?
<ikonia> if you want to brag about your threat to get him back - do it else where
<urgodfather> no
<urgodfather> i wast
<urgodfather> maybe it came out wrong
<ikonia> really ? then what is your purpose for his IP that differes
<ikonia> differs
<urgodfather> i appologize
<ikonia> taking the moral high ground when you where just as petty calling him names in response
<urgodfather> you're right
<urgodfather> i will
<urgodfather> like i said. im trying to play by the rules and be respectful of them
<ikonia> clearly not
<ikonia> you've responded with rude name calling, and you've just made a poor threat attempt
<ikonia> I suggest you just go about your day,
<ikonia> you've got bad form in this channel, and it's clear you've still got the same attitude problems
<ikonia> as long as you can use the channel without problem, it will be fine
<urgodfather> your correct and i wil not do wrong
<ikonia> ok, so /part this channel please and just use #ubuntu as best you can
<urgodfather> thank you for your time and forgive my misbehavior, as i am TRYING to do better
<urgodfather> just wanted to say, IF presented with this scenario again, i will do as suggested. take the higher ground and not feed into it.
<ikonia> thanks
<urgodfather> in all honesty, i do try, but im only human and can be easily provoked at times.. more importantly i will continue to respect the polices set forth.
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (niook)
<leftyfb> can someone please take care of niook in #ubuntu?
<leftyfb> hello?
<leftyfb> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/vkC6BhsRrh/
<ikonia> hey
<leftyfb> hi
<ikonia> leftyfb: I see the problem, thanks for the heads up
<ikonia> sorry I was looking away from my desk
#ubuntu-ops 2018-06-22
<snaphelp> Hey!
<snaphelp> Anyone alive?
<snaphelp> Bumgx is spamming PM's harrassing people
<snaphelp> New name: Fredsaxx
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (worldnet)
<leftyfb> worldnet spamming in #ubuntu
<beaver> hi
<beaver> you have a problem with your robot
<beaver> https://pastebin.com/WQfN4PiD
<beaver> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/linux-generic/4.4.0.130.136
<beaver> the version indicated by the bot is bad
<beaver> https://pastebin.com/M67g0nFe
<wxl> beaver: fwiw linux-generic != linux-image-generic. also launchpad seems to be timing out trying to get to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/linux-image-generic
<beaver> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/linux-image-generic/4.4.0.130.136
<beaver> same version
<beaver> 4.4.0.130.136 =! 4.4.0.128.134
<beaver> 06/22/18 20:52:51 <+beaver> !version linux-image-generic xenial
<beaver> 06/22/18 20:52:55 <@*uBOTu|packages> Voici la version actuelle du package linux-image-generic pour le nom de code xenial : 4.4.0.130.136 (xenial
<wxl> it's unclear what the problem is but message received
<beaver> you could understand my writings?, sorry i'm french, i have bad english
<wxl> it's all pretty obvious, yes
<beaver> thank you for reading me, and thank you for your trust
<wxl> that's what apt yields, too
<krytarik> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta - the version mentioned is only in proposed yet, so I'd reason the other bot is broken. >_>
<wxl> there ya go
<Pici> thanks for doing the research, now I don't need to muck around with ubottu's packageinfo mess
<wxl> :)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-06-17
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, Eickmeyer said: !rt is <alias> realtime
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, Eickmeyer said: !realtime is <alias> realtime
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, Eickmeyer said: !realtime is <alias> rt
<Flannel> what
<Flannel> oh
<Pici> oh
#ubuntu-ops 2019-06-18
<sveta> #ubuntu has spam from Kuleshov
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (Kuleshov)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-06-19
<Sveta> sins- [sins@moh1224.com] has quit [Excess Flood]
<Sveta> a bit annoying, in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2019-06-20
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, o-bit said: ubottu: It's about ubuntu, how is that offtopic? It's a very big support question.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-06-21
<Sveta> < sloshy> i just want to point out that this is a serious bug that has been ignored since 14.04
<Sveta> [...]
<Sveta> < sloshy> and now here we are in an irc channel with 1,221 users who are dumbfounded and have nothing to say about this at all
<Sveta> (in #ubuntu)
#ubuntu-ops 2020-06-16
<sarnold> could someone have a word with shibboleth? he's in #ubuntu at the moment trying to stir up drama... I'm getting tired of constantly knocking down his nonsense
<Unit193> Well I'm almost an hour late and he's already gone. :/
<sarnold> that's also a fine outcome :)
<Unit193> Well, until the user comes back.
<sarnold> it feels like it's been a month or so since I last saw him trying to stir things up.. fear not, he'll return in the future..
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
<hggdh> yes, they will return...
#ubuntu-ops 2020-06-17
<rabbitnightmare> I really miss Unity
<rabbitnightmare> as well as Amazon integration
<rabbitnightmare> I hate this new direction
<rabbitnightmare> Why do I say anything now? I only use LTS and did not know that yall had removed Unity and Amazon
<rabbitnightmare> do you think you could ya know bring it back? I used both extensively
<rabbitnightmare> wait why did freenode send me to ops
<Pricey> I don't know but I could make a guess...
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (shibboleth repeated trolling)
<ubottu> coconut called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2020-06-19
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
